# Mountain Lion Vos retours



## edd72 (25 Juillet 2012)

Au passage de SL à Lion, on a observé un OS plus long a démarrer et un système globalement plus lourd (beaucoup sont ceux qui sont passés de 4 à 8Go de RAM à cause du roi des animaux).

La question que je me pose s'adresse à ceux qui viennent de passer de 10.7 à 10.8 (et idéalement en mise à jour). Le boot s'est-il encore allongé? Le système semble-t'il encore plus lourd?

Et sur un MBP13 2010 (8Go)?

J'ai aussi une question concernant les sauvegardes TM sur NAS, sont-elles fonctionnelles d'entrée de jeu ou faut-il encore attendre une MAJ de NAS? (c'est l'élément qui me bloque principalement pour le moment)


----------



## Kinoulou (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je fais ici part d'un des premiers bugs (qui etait aussi présent pour ma part dans la beta). Je ne peux pas eteindre mon iMac sous Mountain Lion.

En effet, quand je clique dans le menu pomme puis eteindre, rien ne se passe. Idem pour redemarrer, et suspendre l'activité.

En faisant un hard reboot, le Finder plante au démarrage.


J'ai essayé d'éteindre avec la console, cela ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Des idées?

Config : iMac 27" 2009 je crois (car impossible d'accéder au menu "a propos de mon mac".. même problème).


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2012)

Avec la disponibilité de ce nouvel OS on va essayer de rester concentré dans ce fil


----------



## Madalvée (25 Juillet 2012)

Installation très longue, impression d'un ralentissement général (mais c'est souvent le cas la première fois), mais je n'ai pas encore tout optimisé. L'interface est plus léchée.
Je teste et reviens vous en dire plus.


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2012)

Mountain Lion téléchargé et installé en fin d'AM.
Tout semble bien fonctionner.
Safari 6 est plus rapide, vraiment.
Les rappels, notes et autres nouveauté de révolutionne pas Lion mais apporte un net rapprochement avec iOS.
Parmis les bugs relevé j'ai 1Password qui ne fonctionne plus en extension dans Safari et je n'arrive plus à mettre les flux RSS en suivi dans Mail.
Pour le reste je trouve que le 10.8 apporte peu à Lion mais ces petites retouche facilite la vie.
J'ai testé vite fait la recopie vidéo sur le plasma via l'&#63743;TV et ça fonctionne bien, par contre je n'arrive pas à la mettre en plein écran sur le plasma.

Bref premier retour positif pour cette nouvelle version.


----------



## edd72 (25 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Installation très longue, impression d'un ralentissement général (mais c'est souvent le cas la première fois), mais je n'ai pas encore tout optimisé. L'interface est plus léchée.
> Je teste et reviens vous en dire plus.



Le ralentissement général après l'install peut venir de la réindexation spotlight ou de la sauvegarde Time Machine (s'il y a lieu). Il faut voir ensuite.


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2012)

Je joue avec depuis une heure, pas vu de ralentissement, enfin une fois les application ouverte une première fois.
Mon soucis avec l'extension 1Password s'est résolu par une fermeture/ouverture de Safari.
Par contre je suis preneur d'idée sur comment remettre les flux RSS dans mail ???


----------



## Madalvée (25 Juillet 2012)

Oui, il y a aussi les corrections de petits détails qui prennent de la ressource (téléchargement des voix Thomas et Virginie et version 2, etc.)


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2012)

Le Lion des Montagnes semble gourmand en RAM, environ 3,5Go de RAM utilisés avec seulement Safari et Mail d'ouvert, heureusement que j'ai 8Go


----------



## Lapinos44 (25 Juillet 2012)

Chez moi, Mountain lion est aussi rapide que lion qui était déjà rapide.


----------



## Despouet (25 Juillet 2012)

Salut à Tous !

Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion, comme nombre d'entres nous
Mais je viens vous faire part de 2/3 petits "bug", en espérant que vous aller m'éclairer pour les corriger.

Tout d'abords, iMessages, il me demande mes identifiants Apple pour me connecter, je les rentre, et un message me dit : " Connexion à iMessages impossible, une erreur de serveur s'est produite "
Ensuite, le centre de notifications. Pourquoi je ne reçois pas de notifications lorsque j'ai un nouveau mail ? Alors que j'ai bien tout configurer dans les préférences ? :-/

Voilà merci de m'éclairer si vous le pouvez :-D


----------



## thejoker (25 Juillet 2012)

Ça fait 1 heure que je suis bloqué sur l'écran "Installation de OS X sur le disque « Machintosh HD » en cours...", et la barre de progression avec les zig-zags bleus et blancs est figée. Seul tourne la roue multicolore du curseur.

Est-ce normal ? Je commence à m'inquiéter sérieusement...


----------



## lucka27 (25 Juillet 2012)

Chez moi ça va plutôt bien.
Le seul c'est que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le Airplay. 
Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec le dernier Apple TV ou avec la version juste d'avant c'est censé fonctionné ?


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2012)

lucka27 a dit:


> Chez moi ça va plutôt bien.
> Le seul c'est que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le Airplay.
> Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec le dernier Apple TV ou avec la version juste d'avant c'est censé fonctionné ?


La recopie vidéo via AirPlay fonctionne très bien avec l'Apple TV 3


----------



## lucka27 (25 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> La recopie vidéo via AirPlay fonctionne très bien avec l'Apple TV 3



Je mets à jour mon Apple TV 2 et on verra...


----------



## thejoker (25 Juillet 2012)

thejoker a dit:


> Ça fait 1 heure que je suis bloqué sur l'écran "Installation de OS X sur le disque « Machintosh HD » en cours...", et la barre de progression avec les zig-zags bleus et blancs est figée. Seul tourne la roue multicolore du curseur.
> 
> Est-ce normal ? Je commence à m'inquiéter sérieusement...


Excusez-moi d'insister, mais pourriez-vous me dire si c'est normal ?

Ça fait maintenant presque 1h30 que l'installation semble bloquée comme ceci.


----------



## toreto04 (25 Juillet 2012)

pour ma part installé a l'instant sur Imac 27 Mid2011 
J'ai l'impression que mon Imac est plus rapide 
Pour se qui est de la Ram ML est plus energivore, 3,4GO de Ram utilisé contre 2,5GO utilisé avec Lion lors d'une navigation sur internet.
Mon Imac chauffe un peut plus, 37° sous ML contre 33° lors d'une simple navigation sur internet.


----------



## lucka27 (25 Juillet 2012)

thejoker a dit:


> Excusez-moi d'insister, mais pourriez-vous me dire si c'est normal ?
> 
> Ça fait maintenant presque 1h30 que l'installation semble bloquée comme ceci.



Moi téléchargement + installation = 50 min ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------




lucka27 a dit:


> Je mets à jour mon Apple TV 2 et on verra...



toujours pas d'icone AirPlay dans ma barre ...


----------



## thejoker (25 Juillet 2012)

OK, j'en déduis donc que l'installation est bloquée.
Que dois-je faire ?

Help!


----------



## Madalvée (25 Juillet 2012)

J'ai l'impression que les 16 go de ram de ma machine sont mieux utilisés. Finalement, Safari est rapide.
J'aimerais que le volet notifications ne soit pas escamotable, mais je n'ose pas ouvrir la beta d'Onyx pour voir si de nouveaux paramètres sont réglables.


----------



## katsuhiro (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais si il y a un rapport mais depuis mon passage à Mountain Lion, je n'ai plus de son. L'installation s'est correctement passée mais l'icone "Son" est grisé ???!!!

Avez-vous une suggestion ?

Merci par avance...


----------



## Michke (25 Juillet 2012)

bonsoir , on a parler d' effectuer une ""clean installation "" que veux dire ce terme ???

es que c'est réinstaller les 2 dvd d&#8217;installations  d'origine  puis installation du Snow Léopard , puis seulement installer le Mountain Lion?

merci de votre réponse .


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> .....
> 
> La question que je me pose s'adresse à ceux qui viennent de passer de 10.7 à 10.8 (et idéalement en mise à jour). Le boot s'est-il encore allongé? Le système semble-t'il encore plus lourd?
> 
> ...



Coucou,

1 - Ma blonde aux yeux bleus utilise ML depuis la GM sur son MBP 2009, donc un C2D/4Go de Ram et avec son utilisation (internet, VLC, iTunes, Mail, Word & excel) quotidienne (5-6 heures/jour) je ne l'ai pas entendu se plaindre de quoi que soit.

2 - Aucun soucis avec TM, nos deux ordis ont continué leurs sauvegardes comme si de rien n'était.

tt est bien pour le moment sous ML, parfois ... un bug du Dock et l'agrandissement qui reste "haut"sur une icône alors que le curseur n'est plus dessus ... bon, si ce n'est que ça !

Pour info, Lion avait été ré-installé en clean install et ML en mode MAJ.


----------



## sunnlight (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai un petit souci, j'ai installé mountain lion ce soir et je n'arrive pas à charger la fenêtre de préférences et groupes avec comme message erreur de préférences

comment débloquer la chose?

merci


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

Michke a dit:


> bonsoir , on a parler d' effectuer une ""clean installation "" que veux dire ce terme ???
> 
> es que c'est réinstaller les 2 dvd dinstallations  d'origine  puis installation du Snow Léopard , puis seulement installer le Mountain Lion?
> 
> merci de votre réponse .



Clean install, c'est installation avec formatage du disque pour repartir bien propre 

Certains dise que cela ne sert a rien, moi je ne pense pas.
De temps en temps, un peu de ménage .... c'est pas un mal


----------



## edd72 (25 Juillet 2012)

Michke a dit:


> bonsoir , on a parler d' effectuer une ""clean installation "" que veux dire ce terme ??? es que c'est réinstaller les 2 dvd dinstallations  d'origine  puis installation du Snow Léopard , puis seulement installer le Mountain Lion?



Non, cela veut dire que tu te fais une clé USB d'installation de Mountain Lion puis que tu démarres dessus, que tu formate ton disque dur et que tu installes ML.
_Mais ce n'est pas le sujet ici._


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

sunnlight a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai un petit souci, j'ai installé mountain lion ce soir et je n'arrive pas à charger la fenêtre de préférences et groupes avec comme message erreur de préférences
> 
> ...



réparation des autorisations par exemple via l'utilitaire de disque ?

peut-être


----------



## sunnlight (25 Juillet 2012)

merci je vais essayer de ce pas

A +


----------



## sixfeetunder (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Perso je le trouve un peu plus lent. Surtout Safari quand je lis des pages avec un zoom sur le texte je sens des lagues en descendant avec le pad.

Le game center ne se lance pas, il plante au moment d'ouvrir une session.

Le dock est blanc du coup les petites lumières pour reconnaitre les applications ouvertes ne se voient plu. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que cela se fait uniquement quand le dock est en bas, sur les côté il est bien comme avant. 

J'ai effectué une mise à jour (pas de clean)

Macbook Air de 2011 13" i5 4Go RAM 121Go SSD

Donc assez moyen pour ma part.

D'autres ont un ou plusieurs de mes soucis ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Juillet 2012)

Petit détail : 10.8 refuse de mettre le logiciel Echecs dans la Corbeille car, dit-il, Mac OS X en a besoin pour fonctionner  :mouais:


----------



## thejoker (25 Juillet 2012)

Si personne ne peut/veut m'aider, pourriez-vous au moins m'indiquer à qui m'adresser pour obtenir de l'aide ?
J'ai absolument besoin de mon ordinateur pour des raisons professionnelles, s'il reste bloqué ainsi c'est assez dramatique...

Cela va faire maintenant 2 heures que je suis bloqué sur cet écran (la barre de progression toujours figée).


----------



## Yip (25 Juillet 2012)

thejoker a dit:


> Si personne ne peut/veut m'aider, pourriez-vous au moins m'indiquer à qui m'adresser pour obtenir de l'aide ?
> J'ai absolument besoin de mon ordinateur pour des raisons professionnelles, s'il reste bloqué ainsi c'est assez dramatique...
> 
> Cela va faire maintenant 2 heures que je suis bloqué sur cet écran (la barre de progression toujours figée).



Au pire tu forces le redémarrage en maintenant le bouton d'allumage enfoncé pendant 5 secondes. Tu vas devoir recommencer l'installation. S'il ne redémarre pas, recommence en maintenant Alt au démarrage pour choisir la partition de secours.


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

Encore une (ou 2) petite info certainement pas vitale pour certain mais tout de même très pratique, aucun pb de partage d'écran de ML vers Lion, de ML vers Léopard (j'imagine que dans l'autre sens pas de soucis non plus.
Et, compatibilité complète entre Message et iChat, autant en vidéo qu'en partage d'écran, très important pour aider mamie et papi devant leur PB


----------



## sunnlight (25 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> réparation des autorisations par exemple via l'utilitaire de disque ?
> 
> peut-être



Ben çà ne marche pas impossible d'ouvrir les préférences utilisateurs

Mais pourquoi??


----------



## Yip (25 Juillet 2012)

Bienvenue 

Saturation des serveurs chez Apple ?

Je regroupe avec le fil dédié à Moutain Lion&#8230;


----------



## tom_6475 (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

De mon côté, installé sur macbook air (mid 2011). Mais pas de power snap dans les pref systemes d'éco d'énergie.

Pas tout a fait conforme aux specs.

Quelqu'un a des pistes ?


----------



## raidehobbit (25 Juillet 2012)

lucka27 a dit:


> toujours pas d'icone AirPlay dans ma barre ...



Bonjour à tous,

Pareil de mon côté..... L'icone de recopie vidéo est inexistante alors que l'option est bien coché dans les préférences systèmes...


----------



## thejoker (25 Juillet 2012)

Yip a dit:


> Au pire tu forces le redémarrage en maintenant le bouton d'allumage enfoncé pendant 5 secondes. Tu vas devoir recommencer l'installation. S'il ne redémarre pas, recommence en maintenant Alt au démarrage pour choisir la partition de secours.


Merci !

J'ai fait ce que tu as dit, et ça semble fonctionner : maintenant j'ai une indication de temps restant sous la barre de progression, et ça n'est plus figé.

Cependant je pense qu'il faudra que je songe à faire une clean install par la suite, car déjà Lion lui-même à été installé en tant que mise à jour de Snow Leopard, et mon ordi ramait comme pas possible (très très souvent des blocages de plusieurs dizaines de secondes à plusieurs minutes, avec la roue multicolore, c'est extrêmement pénible). Je n'ose pas imaginer ce que ça va être sous le nouvel OS. Pourtant j'ai acheté ce MacBook neuf il y a exactement 1 an !

Il faudra que je trouve une solution pour sauvegarder mes albums iPhoto (pour les documents c'est bon grâce à Dropbox). Et aussi voir comment faire pour récupérer ma licence de Office après le reformatage.

Bref. "Temps restant : environ 31 minutes" ! Merci encore !


----------



## polaroid62 (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir la version server ne fonctionne pas sur mon Imac de 2008 alors que la précédente tournait et que j'ai les bonnes spec, il plante et me met :assurez vous que vous utilisez la bonne version de mac os x pour ce programme.


----------



## Selthis (25 Juillet 2012)

Tout fonctionne bien chez moi.
Par contre je dois être un peu teubé mais je pige pas trop le centre de notifications... Comment ajouter Twitter par exemple ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2012)

thejoker a dit:


> Si personne ne peut/veut m'aider, pourriez-vous au moins m'indiquer à qui m'adresser pour obtenir de l'aide ?
> J'ai absolument besoin de mon ordinateur pour des raisons professionnelles, s'il reste bloqué ainsi c'est assez dramatique...
> 
> Cela va faire maintenant 2 heures que je suis bloqué sur cet écran (la barre de progression toujours figée).



Si tu utilises ton ordinateur a des fins professionnelles, ce n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée de te précipiter pour installer le nouveau félin dès sa sortie.


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Mountain Lion téléchargé et installé en fin d'AM.
> Tout semble bien fonctionner.
> Safari 6 est plus rapide, vraiment.
> Les rappels, notes et autres nouveauté de révolutionne pas Lion mais apporte un net rapprochement avec iOS.
> ...



La version app store de 1password fonctionne de mon côté...


----------



## lucka27 (25 Juillet 2012)

raidehobbit a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pareil de mon côté..... L'icone de recopie vidéo est inexistante alors que l'option est bien coché dans les préférences systèmes...



Apple TV2 ou 3 ?


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

raidehobbit a dit:


> ... L'icone de recopie vidéo est inexistante alors que l'option est bien coché dans les préférences systèmes...



Bien présente sur mon MBA 2012, absente sur le MBP 2009 normal suivant les compatibilités annoncées par Apple.


----------



## tom_6475 (25 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Bien présente sur mon MBA 2012, absente sur le MBP 2009 normal suivant les compatibilités annoncées par Apple.



 Salut tsss,

As-tu réussi à activer le power nap ? Perso impossible sur un MBA mid-2011


----------



## JphD33 (25 Juillet 2012)

lucka27 a dit:


> Chez moi ça va plutôt bien.
> Le seul c'est que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le Airplay.
> Ca ne fonctionne qu'avec le dernier Apple TV ou avec la version juste d'avant c'est censé fonctionné ?



Tu fais partie de ceux qui n'ont vu ou lu le (1) sur le site d'Apple à propos de cette fonction. Elle n'est accessible qu'aux iMac, MBP à partir de 2011. Pour les autres, ils n'ont que leurs yeux pour pleurer...


----------



## 12:51 (25 Juillet 2012)

Téléchargement plutôt rapide pour ma part (enfin, deux heures, mais j'en vois qui en sont à plus de 17 alors je m'estime bien lotie), installation qui était censée durer 37 minutes, mais à la dernière minute, la barre de progression a fait un saut en arrière et m'a indiqué : 20 minutes restantes. J'ai eu un peu peur qu'il me refasse le coup après lesdites 20 minutes, mais ça ne fut pas le cas 

À part ça, tout fonctionne très bien, même si je m'attendais à plus de changements... Pas trop de ralentissement hormis celui dû à la réindexation spotlight. J'ai même l'impression que la batterie tient un chouilla plus longtemps (MBP early 2011) mais je n'en mettrais pas ma main à couper.

Gros coup de coeur pour Hiss, logiciel qui permet de transférer les notifications growl vers le centre de notifications !


----------



## Cocopop (25 Juillet 2012)

J'espère réellement que ML ne consomme pas plus de ram que Lion car se serait vraiment un comble pour une MAJ...

Surtout que depuis quelques temps les OS (linux, windows) ont une idée principale : consommer moins de ram à chaque version..


----------



## Vtec_Nounours (25 Juillet 2012)

Instal un peut long, moi aussi la barre ma fait un petite frayeur avec son retour en arrière.
J'ai juste un petit prob avec Parallels 7 qui ne s'allume pas =/
Sinon vraiment pas mal mais je n'est pas eu le temps de tout découvrir =)


----------



## thejoker (25 Juillet 2012)

Je ne l'utilise pas vraiment pour des raisons professionnelles, mais il se trouve qu'en ce moment je change d'employeur et cherche un logement, sans ordinateur cela aurait été un peu compliqué !


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

tom_6475 a dit:


> Salut tsss,
> 
> As-tu réussi à activer le power nap ? Perso impossible sur un MBA mid-2011



non, power nap pointe vers l'économiseur d'énergie, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on ai la main dessus si il est activé.


----------



## lucka27 (25 Juillet 2012)

JphD33 a dit:


> Tu fais partie de ceux qui n'ont vu ou lu le (1) sur le site d'Apple à propos de cette fonction. Elle n'est accessible qu'aux iMac, MBP à partir de 2011. Pour les autres, ils n'ont que leurs yeux pour pleurer...



Bien vu .. effectivement : 
"La Recopie vidéo AirPlay demande une Apple TV de deuxième génération (ou ultérieure) et elle est prise en charge sur les Mac suivants : iMac (mi-2011 ou plus récent), Mac mini (mi-2011 ou plus récent), MacBook Air (mi-2011 ou plus récent) et MacBook Pro (début 2011 ou plus récent)."

C'est dès fois ce qu'il me ferait retourner à Windows... la politique Apple me fait vraiment chier sur ces points !


----------



## toreto04 (25 Juillet 2012)

je viens de rallumer mon Imac, et franchement par rapport a Lion, il n'y a pas photo, sa demarre beacoup plus rapidement


----------



## tsss (25 Juillet 2012)

lucka27 a dit:


> .....
> 
> C'est dès fois ce qu'il me ferait retourner à Windows... la politique Apple me fait vraiment chier sur ces points !



Et parfois, je préfère ne pas avoir accès à une option plutôt d'avoir un truc "plantogène". C'est un peu comme Léopard qui était incompatible avec les PPC à moins de 867 Mhz. 
Quoiqu'il en soitrje pense qu'il y aura bientôt un "tweak" pour activer l'option sur ton vieux mac


----------



## tom_6475 (25 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> non, power nap pointe vers l'économiseur d'énergie, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on ai la main dessus si il est activé.



Je croyais qu'il y avait une chekbox dans économie d'énergie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------




toreto04 a dit:


> je viens de rallumer mon Imac, et franchement par rapport a Lion, il n'y a pas photo, sa demarre beacoup plus rapidement



Le lion des montagnes est plus véloce et rapide que son flemmard cousin des savanes. 

Non sans dec il semble plus réactif que Lion, notamment Safari que je trouve plus rapide à l'ouverture.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Juillet 2012)

Deux plantages de TrashMeHelper sur mon Mac mini avec envoi dun rapport à Apple. Boh rien de grave


----------



## Nyrvan (25 Juillet 2012)

De mon coté, après une clean install, je commence à jouer avec le félin et cela me semble pas mal. La seule chose que j'ai pas vu, sur mon MBPr, c'est PowerNap. Visiblement, je suis pas le seul à ne pas pouvoir modifier ses préférences. Un oubli d'Apple ou est-ce prévu dans une prochaine MàJ ?


----------



## dathom (25 Juillet 2012)

Moi je viens de le télécharger sans l'installer et depuis mon mbp sous lion lag..du coup j'hésite à installer ML si ça continue, j'aurais fait tout ça pour devoir recommençer...
Qu'en pensez-vous? Quelle est la raison pour que ça lag comme ça? mon ssd est remplis à 50%..

Merci


----------



## tom_6475 (25 Juillet 2012)

Le marketing à la apple :

"De nouvelles fonctionnalités incroyables,..., bla bla bla *"






* que nous activerons un jour dans une possible et hypothétique mise à jour dont la sortie improbable vous sera relayée par macrumors.com


----------



## artvire (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, je n'ai pas encore installé ML car je viens de commander mon iMac donc je l'aurai en début de semaine, mais je voulais savoir si il est utile que j'installe ML sur mon macbook alu de fin 2008 qui n'a que 2Go de ram car avec vos message je me dis qu'il risque de ramer pas mal, à moins peut etre de faire une clean installe ce que je pensais faire d'un sens

et j'avais lu aussi dans l'actu qu'avec l'achat d'un mac on ne pouvait peut etre pas en fait mettre ML sur d'autres ordi que le nombre acheté avec? est ce que ça se confirme? car si c'est le cas, remettre encore 16! c'est un peu de l'arnaque là!


----------



## big41 (25 Juillet 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> La version app store de 1password fonctionne de mon côté...


1Password fonctionnait bien c'était l'extension Safari qui beuguait, mais après fermeture et ouverture de Safari plus de soucis


----------



## thejoker (25 Juillet 2012)

Ca y est, je suis enfin sous Mountain Lion (après une installation laborieuse) !

C'est BEAUCOUP plus rapide que Lion, c'est le jour et la nuit. Je suis ravi.

Cependant, savez-vous comment faire pour avoir le champ Twitter dans la barre de notifications, comme sur cette image provenant de MacGé :






Sinon, ce qui serait encore plus kewl, c'est d'avoir les notifications Facebook directement dans le centre de notifications OS X. (oui je suis un social networker, honte à moi :rose.


----------



## Toximityx (25 Juillet 2012)

thejoker a dit:


> Ca y est, je suis enfin sous Mountain Lion (après une installation laborieuse) !
> 
> C'est BEAUCOUP plus rapide que Lion, c'est le jour et la nuit. Je suis ravi.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Pas compliqué, tu vas dans préférences système  -> Mail, Contact et Calendrier, et tu ajoutes Twitter ;-)


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2012)

Pour avoir le bouton Twitter il faut aller dans Notifications, après avoir activé Twitter comme l'a indiqué Toximityx ci-dessus.


----------



## JhonB (26 Juillet 2012)

tom_6475 a dit:


> le marketing à la apple :
> 
> "de nouvelles fonctionnalités incroyables,..., bla bla bla *"
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## thejoker (26 Juillet 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour avoir le bouton Twitter il faut aller dans Notifications, après avoir activé Twitter comme l'a indiqué Toximityx ci-dessus.


Merde, j'ai pas ça dans la liste, dans le panneau de Préférences...
J'ai que :
- Calendrier
- FaceTime
- Game Center
- Mail
- Messages
- Rappels
- Safari

Comment ça se fait que je l'ai pas ?


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

thejoker a dit:


> Merde, j'ai pas ça dans la liste, dans le panneau de Préférences...
> J'ai que :
> - Calendrier
> - FaceTime
> ...



Tu as fais le *+*  ?


----------



## thejoker (26 Juillet 2012)

Je suis un boulay... HONTE A MOI.


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2012)

Et après Safari tu n'as plus rien ?

As-tu bien ajouté Twitter comme indiqué plus haut ?

H-S : vous avez vu les nouveaux économiseurs d'écran ?
On peut même choisir National Geographic comme source d'image :rateau:


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

thejoker a dit:


> Je suis un boulay... HONTE A MOI.



Pas grave


----------



## Lowa (26 Juillet 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> Pas grave



Tiens je n'ai pas facebook comme sur ton image...

Je ne comprends pas non plus, car mail n'apparait pas dans le centre de notification...


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

Lowa a dit:


> Tiens je n'ai pas facebook comme sur ton image...
> 
> Je ne comprends pas non plus, car mail n'apparait pas dans le centre de notification...



FB est reservé au DVLP, chez les utilisateurs à l'automne


----------



## Lowa (26 Juillet 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> FB est reservé au DVLP, chez les utilisateurs à l'automne



Et pour mail dans le centre de notification ? Car de mon côté rien ne s'y affiche à part rappels et calendrier (mais là encore je n'ai que l'événement de demain qui s'affiche alors que la semaine est complète...)


----------



## thejoker (26 Juillet 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> H-S : vous avez vu les nouveaux économiseurs d'écran ?
> On peut même choisir National Geographic comme source d'image :rateau:


Oui, c'est superbe !

Et la Dictée vocale, aussi ! Ca fonctionne admirablement bien.

D'ailleurs voici un exemple de phrase que je viens de dicter avec la dictée vocale.

---------- Post added at 23h48 ---------- Previous post was at 23h47 ----------




Toximityx a dit:


> FB est reservé au DVLP, chez les utilisateurs à l'automne


OH NON, je vais jamais pouvoir attendre jusqu'à cet automne !!! Quel supplice.


----------



## xKwaKx (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à tous. 

J'ai une question sans réponse sur iMessage et Message sur Mac OS X Mountain Lion ... 

Je n'arrive pas à recevoir mes iMessage sur mon mac. Pourtant, sur mon iPhone, ils apparaissent bien comme des iMessage, mais rien ne se passe sur mon mac. 

J'ai beau tourner le problème dans tous les sens, je ne trouve aucune solution. 

En fait, je me demande si Message sur Mac peut recevoir des iMessage en destination de mon numéro de mon iPhone, et non de mon identifiant Apple. 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> J'ai une question sans réponse sur iMessage et Message sur Mac OS X Mountain Lion ...
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

J'ai le même souci, c'est une histoire d'identifiants Apple, Store, iChat bref un beau merdier.. si j'ai la solution je repasse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h59 ----------




thejoker a dit:


> Oui, c'est superbe !
> 
> Et la Dictée vocale, aussi ! Ca fonctionne admirablement bien.
> 
> ...



 - http://twitter.com/OSX10_8/status/228158892306214912


----------



## xKwaKx (26 Juillet 2012)

_J'ai le même souci, c'est une histoire d'identifiants Apple, Store, iChat bref un beau merdier.. si j'ai la solution je repasse _

C'est pas cool, mais ça me rassure que je ne sois pas le seul avec ce problème ^^


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2012)

Chez moi ça marche.
Quand j'envoi un message depuis l'iPhone vers mon Mac (vers l'adresse en me.com) il s'affiche bien dans Messages, et dans le centre de notification.

Edit : vous avez bien rajouté et activé votre compte dans les préférences de Messages ?


----------



## aphro_fg (26 Juillet 2012)

Upgrade Terminée sur un MBA Mid-2011! 

Rien à dire, du côté de l'OS, *PAR CONTRE LES VENTILOS SONT À FOND*, ilsse lancent pour un rien (Safari 3 tabs!!) J'espère vraiment que c'est parce qu'il est resté chaud durant l'installe car sinon je vais pas supporter longtemps la piste d'atterrissage !!

Pour ceux d'entre vous qui ont constaté le même problème de surchauffe sur MacBook Air,
faites le savoir!! (voir si c'est récurrent.. :mouais: )


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Chez moi ça marche.
> Quand j'envoi un message depuis l'iPhone vers mon Mac (vers l'adresse en me.com) il s'affiche bien dans Messages, et dans le centre de notification.
> 
> Edit : vous avez bien rajouté et activé votre compte dans les préférences de Messages ?



Le souci est que mon ID App Store (iPhone) est différent de mon ID iChat/Messages en @me.com, bref un beau merdier ;-)


----------



## dathom (26 Juillet 2012)

Bon je n'ai plus mon problème, tout est prêt pour l'installation.

Par contre comment récupérer un dmg. de près de 9Go? Je ne peux pas le récupérer d'une sauvegarde TM ?! Comment faire alors?

Merci d'avance


----------



## thejoker (26 Juillet 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> - http://twitter.com/OSX10_8/status/228158892306214912



Oh, merci beaucoup !!! 

Ca rajoute bien une zone dans la barre de notifications pour publier sur Facebook, mais par contre j'ai pas l'impression que ça permette de recevoir les notifications FB directement dans OS X...


----------



## xKwaKx (26 Juillet 2012)

Par rapport à Message et iMessage, apparemment, ça ne marche qu'a partir d'une adresse mail. Je m'explique ...

Quand quelqu'un nous envoies un iMessage sur notre adresse mail (identifiant apple par exemple associé à icloud), le message apparaît dans Message sur Mac. On peut alors faire une conversation aussi bien sur mac que sur iphone/iPad.

Si maintenant notre contact décide d'envoyer un iMessage à partir de notre numéro de téléphone iPhone et non notre mail, alors on recevra sur notre iPhone un iMessage, mais rien sur Message sur Mac !

ET c'est là où il y a un problème de mon côté ou en général. Si ce n'est pas l'adresse mail qui est utilisé pour contacter notre correspondant, alors message ne reçoit rien, et l'application perd son intérêt si il n'arrive pas à détecter le numéro de téléphone de l'iPhone. 

PS: Pour voir si vous envoyez un message par mail ou par numéro de téléphone, remonté tout en haut de votre message sur l'iPhone. Si il y a marqué "courrier", vous utilisez le mail de votre destinataire. Si vous voyez "Appeler", c'est par l'intermédiaire de son numéro de téléphone. Et si on passe par ce dernier, ça ne marche pas sur Message. Et donc réellement dommage.


----------



## thejoker (26 Juillet 2012)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Par rapport à Message et iMessage, apparemment, ça ne marche qu'a partir d'une adresse mail. Je m'explique ...
> 
> Quand quelqu'un nous envoies un iMessage sur notre adresse mail (identifiant apple par exemple associé à icloud), le message apparaît dans Message sur Mac. On peut alors faire une conversation aussi bien sur mac que sur iphone/iPad.
> 
> ...


C'était effectivement comme ça que ça fonctionnait avec la version Beta de Messages. Je pensais que ce n'était que temporaire, et qu'Apple allait faire en sorte qu'on reçoive sur son Mac les iMessages envoyés à notre 06.

Si c'est toujours pareil, c'est effectivement *vraiment* fort dommage.


----------



## xKwaKx (26 Juillet 2012)

Pour les contact proche, il n'y a pas de problème... Mais si on reçoit maintenant des messages de personnes qui ont des iPhone mais qui ne n'utilise pas notre mail, alors c'est la loose pour Message sur mac. 

C'est le seul point négatif que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant sur ce nouvel OS. Mais c'est un gros point noir pour moi :/


----------



## willuc (26 Juillet 2012)

Passage de Snow Leopard au lion des montagne sans aucun souci 

Installation 30 minute sur imac 2010 Tous mes logiciels fonctionne a merveille"

Rien perdu niveau données .

Pour la rapidité pas vue grand changement sa reste super rapide comme sous Snow .


Précision Le vocal "SIRI"comprend le québécois :love: :love:


----------



## dude. (26 Juillet 2012)

aphro_fg a dit:


> Upgrade Terminée sur un MBA Mid-2011!
> 
> Rien à dire, du côté de l'OS, *PAR CONTRE LES VENTILOS SONT À FOND*, ilsse lancent pour un rien (Safari 3 tabs!!) J'espère vraiment que c'est parce qu'il est resté chaud durant l'installe car sinon je vais pas supporter longtemps la piste d'atterrissage !!
> 
> ...



Les ventillos sont a fond, mais ton mba est chaud ou pas? Tu peux verifier la themperature avec istat pro ou Temperature Monitor par exemple.


----------



## patboil (26 Juillet 2012)

moi ca va , mais j'ai eu la mauvaise idee de dé-selectionner l'icone de moniteur video dans la barre des menus et elle ne veut pas reaparetre. donc je n'ai pas pu tester le airplay avec appletv. quelquun a se genre de probleme??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h57 ----------




willuc a dit:


> Passage de Snow Leopard au lion des montagne sans aucun souci
> 
> Installation 30 minute sur imac 2010 Tous mes logiciels fonctionne a merveille"
> 
> ...


as tu eu des probleme avec airplay? (quebecois aussi!)


----------



## willuc (26 Juillet 2012)

patboil a dit:


> moi ca va , mais j'ai eu la mauvaise idee de dé-selectionner l'icone de moniteur video dans la barre des menus et elle ne veut pas reaparetre. donc je n'ai pas pu tester le airplay avec appletv. quelquun a se genre de probleme??
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h57 ----------
> 
> ...



Sorry pas d'apple Tv  j'ai un WD TV


----------



## jack-from-souss (26 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais vu cette icône, comment qu'on fait?


----------



## patboil (26 Juillet 2012)

je sais pas trop comment j'ai fais... mais je veux seulement faire du mirroire avec appletv. je me demande si ca me presnd pas la 3e generation de appletv ?pour l'instant je n'ai que la 2e. 


une idee qqcun?


----------



## c0mm0n (26 Juillet 2012)

Case a cocher en bas des options Moniteurs.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Juillet 2012)

Vous avez vu qu'on peut utiliser l'adresse mail iCloud comme identifiant directement!


----------



## jack-from-souss (26 Juillet 2012)

A ceux qui ont un ssd et qui utilisent trimenabler, attention (suite au passage à ML) il faut le réactiver si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## Dolphyn31 (26 Juillet 2012)

Aucun regret pour la mise à jour, en revanche je constate de petits soucis dans Safari.
L'affichage de message défilant dans les pages web saccade beaucoup, ainsi que dans les formulaires texte comme celui où je poste ma réponse, le texte a du mal à s'afficher correctement, le trait saute sans arrêt ...

D'autres ont connus ce problème ?


----------



## raidehobbit (26 Juillet 2012)

lucka27 a dit:


> Apple TV2 ou 3 ?



ATV3 à jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h07 ----------




c0mm0n a dit:


> Case a cocher en bas des options Moniteurs.



J'ai beau cocher et décocher cette case non-stop rien n'apparait dans ma barre. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'arrive cependant à écouter ma musique iTunes via mon ATV3..... iTunes détecterait l'ATV et pas ML ?? Etrange non ?


----------



## Rez2a (26 Juillet 2012)

Mes premiers retours :

- Déjà, toujours autant la merde pour Clean Install. Pourtant je pensais avoir pris mes précautions en copiant le .dmg d'installation sur une partition d'une carte SD mais apparemment ça n'aura pas suffi, ça foirait lors du boot sur la carte SD. Bref.

- Tentative d'upgrade de Lion vers Mountain Lion : ça passe, j'arrive sur le bureau avec mon ancien compte utilisateur, ok... sauf qu'au bout de quelques minutes, un truc coince : impossible de m'authentifier pour les opérations système. Le formulaire d'authentification m'affichait un login vide par défaut (je l'ai toujours vu pré-rempli ce truc), et impossible de rentrer un login valide correspondant à mon compte utilisateur, pourtant j'ai tout essayé ; login, nom complet, nom abrégé, en majuscule, en minuscule... sympa comme truc, j'espère que ça ne touchera pas grand monde.

- Bref, cette petite mésaventure ayant fini de me convaincre des bienfaits de la clean install, je suis reparti (comme pour Lion à l'époque) à booter sur la partition de recovery et à attendre le re-téléchargement de l'OS et la réinstallation (3h à peu près...).

Enfin, en dehors de ça, j'ai un système tout propre, et ça va très vite. Dur de me faire un avis sur les perfs, je trouvais Lion rapide au début, et le système s'est dégradé à un point où il me fallait bien 5 minutes après le démarrage de l'ordi pour arriver sur un bureau où je pouvais faire quelque chose. Donc j'attendrai un peu avant de me prononcer là-dessus. 

Mais ML a l'air quand même bien foutu, j'aime beaucoup les petits changements et nouveautés, c'est dur de les lister tellement ça tient du détail (genre les barres de progression sur les dossiers lors de la copie de fichiers, les changements du nouveau Safari, le Mission Control qui permet un mode à la Exposé sans regrouper par appli...).

Gros moins quand même pour le centre de notifs qui n'a pas de gesture assignée sur la Magic Mouse, ni de raccourci clavier par défaut.


----------



## big41 (26 Juillet 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> A ceux qui ont un ssd et qui utilisent trimenabler, attention (suite au passage à ML) il faut le réactiver si ce n'est déjà fait.



Rhaaa merci j'avais oublié de le faire hier soir 
C'est fait 

Toujours satisfait de ML par contre j'ai deux interrogations:

1- Je n'arrive plus à avoir dans mail un suivi de flux RSS  c'était pratique je suivait ainsi les infos sur MacGé ou iFon.fr, mais je ne trouve pas comment les réactiver.
2- Dans Safari je n'ai aucun lien avec les onglets ouverts sur mes iMobiles ?


----------



## meumeu (26 Juillet 2012)

Depuis hier il m'est impossible d'acheter Mountain Lion. A chaque tentative j'obtiens le message suivant : "Impossible de vérifier le fichier de distribution du produit. Il est peut-être endommagé ou non signé".
Que faut-il faire ? Merci pour les retours.

Discussion fusionnée avec ce fil&#8230; Et inutile de multiplier les posts&#8230;


----------



## polaroid62 (26 Juillet 2012)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Bonsoir la version server ne fonctionne pas sur mon Imac de 2008 alors que la précédente tournait et que j'ai les bonnes spec, il plante et me met :assurez vous que vous utilisez la bonne version de mac os x pour ce programme.



Personne pour me renseigner?

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/30/1343280122-capture-d-ecran-2012-07-26-a-07-21-14.png


----------



## Yip (26 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> 1- Je n'arrive plus à avoir dans mail un suivi de flux RSS  c'était pratique je suivait ainsi les infos sur MacGé ou iFon.fr, mais je ne trouve pas comment les réactiver.
> ?



Fonction supprimée !


----------



## big41 (26 Juillet 2012)

Yip a dit:


> Fonction supprimée !



Ouais j'ai vu ça en fouillant un peu sur le net et sur l'aide mail d'apple.
Fait ch...r je trouvais ça pratique.
Il faut que je trouve un utilitaire qui fera le même boulot
Il me plait bien ce ML mais là pour le coup je préférais Lion.
Bon, pas grave quand même, je vais continuer à découvrir ML, y'aura certainement d'autre trucs qui ne me plairont pas et d'autre qui me raviront


----------



## Alexis176 (26 Juillet 2012)

raidehobbit a dit:


> ATV3 à jour.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h07 ----------
> 
> ...



Avec mon iMac de mi 2010, l'option n'apparait pas non plus car ce n'est pas activé pour ces "anciens" Mac  Quel dommage, surtout que le son passe très bien avec iTunes. Mais on a pas le droit à l'image...


----------



## big41 (26 Juillet 2012)

Sinon toujours pas de recopie des onglets ouverts sur les iBidules dans Safari


----------



## tsss (26 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Sinon toujours pas de recopie des onglets ouverts sur les iBidules dans Safari




Non, d'ailleurs chez moi pas de synchro avec Rappels ou Notes.


----------



## lestepha (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, j'ai téléchargé MM, mais pour l'installation, il ne veut pas s'installer car il me dit que mon DD est utilisé pour Time Machine. Or j'ai un DD externe pour Time Machine.
J'ai bien essayé de désactiver Time Machine, mais j'ai toujours le même message "OS X ne peut pas être installé sur Macintosh HD"
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pivo (26 Juillet 2012)

Exactement le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro. plus de son, comme si le pilote ou la carte son n'était pas trouvée. Case "silence" cochée dans les préférences "son" mais aucun moyen de la décocher. Icône de menu grisée, boutons de réglages de son sur le clavier ne changent rien.

Une idée ??



katsuhiro a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je ne sais si il y a un rapport mais depuis mon passage à Mountain Lion, je n'ai plus de son. L'installation s'est correctement passée mais l'icone "Son" est grisé ???!!!
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h37 ----------




Pivo a dit:


> Exactement le même problème sur mon MacBook Pro. plus de son, comme si le pilote ou la carte son n'était pas trouvée. Case "silence" cochée dans les préférences "son" mais aucun moyen de la décocher. Icône de menu grisée, boutons de réglages de son sur le clavier ne changent rien.
> 
> Une idée ??




Ok après une loooooooongue réparation des autorisations (indexation spotlight en même temps) comme suggéré.

Vais enfin pouvoir tester le reste


----------



## Lulz (26 Juillet 2012)

Serait-il possible que vous précisez quel type d'installation, mis à jour depuis 10.6 ou 10.7, voir "clean instal" ?

Pour le moment j'ai installer ML sur mon MBP 2011 et celui de ma copine 2009 en "clean" et pas le moindre souci, de même pour un iMac de 2010.

Me reste un MBA de 2011 mais cette fois-ci en update depuis 10.7.4, depuis Lion je suis d'avis qu'une installation clean ce passe mieux qu'une mise à jour, enfin c'est juste une impression après quelques mésaventure avec Lion.


----------



## OSX (26 Juillet 2012)

Installation clean sur un MBP 2009 Puis reprise d'un time machine pour le compte et les documents et ça tourne très bien, plus rapide que lion et même l'installation des logiciels se fait plus rapidement. 
Petit bug: quand on choisi l'affichage de "ordinateur" dans le Finder, y a l'icône mais pas le texte. 
L'installation des pilotes de mon imprimante HP marche pas, ça s'est très embêtant, je dois me contenter du pilote de base sans le fax. 
Point de vue esthétique, je trouve moins bien l'affichage du point dans la barre des tâches qui indique qu'un logiciel est ouvert. Ce point est très difficile à voir. 
Pour l'instant je suis très satisfait de cette mise à jour, elle me semble bien plus rapide, c'est ce qui saute aux yeux. 
Le reste on verra à l'usage.


----------



## macdesdrus (26 Juillet 2012)

slt à tous j'ai installé ML hier et j'ai un petit bug, j'espère ne pas être le seul: dans les paramètres de comptes dans préférences systèmes, je n'ai pas la possibilité de mettre mon compte facebook. ce n'est pas très génant mais j'aimerai bien pourvoir le faire si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur. merci d'avance.


----------



## Lulz (26 Juillet 2012)

Facebook : - http://twitter.com/OSX10_8/status/228158892306214912


----------



## capyton (26 Juillet 2012)

Je vois une belle amélioration de la vitesse de Safari.
Le clouds des onglets dans Safari ne fonctionne toujours pas

Évidemment l'abandon du RSS dans mail n'est pas terrible.
Manque des options dans la barre de notification comme supprimer un mail inintéressant directement du centre de notification. Petit prob de traduction exemple avec un évènement agenda "sport" 8h00 "au" 10h00 et non "à" ...

J'ai remarqué également la coupure du wifi lorsqu'il passe en veille (en tout cas cette nuit, car ce matin réseau wifi éteint.)

Y a t'il un solution pour avoir une connexion automatique sur mon réseau ? Car pour le moment, je dois absolument cliquez sur l'icône de la barre des tâches du Wifi pour sélectionner mon réseau afin de permettre une connexion.

Dictée est pas mal, mais la grandeur du texte est assez limité. Reconnaissance moyenne.

Le reste est à voir à l'utilisation.

Je suis malgré tout satisfait ! Et assez content du nouvel OS X


----------



## Plgt (26 Juillet 2012)

Téléchargement et installation en 1h15 par machine  
Rien à signaler jusque là, si ce n'est deux plantages successifs de "Pref. Syst" en voulant changer de screensaver sur le MBA. Rapport envoyé à Apple.
Comme beaucoup, je trouve Safari plus rapide et globalement le système plus fluide sur le MBA comme sur MBP, mais je me méfie de l'euphorie qui suit une maj et qui peut enjoliver la réalité. 
Reste l'iMac à faire ce soir, ma seule machine sans SSD.
A suivre donc...


----------



## Keysertom (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi j'aimerais savoir si mes 4Go de ram seront quffisant pour utiliser CORRECTEMENT (aussi rapide que LION) Mountain Lion sur mon iMac mid 2011?


----------



## Paipone (26 Juillet 2012)

Pleinement satisfait de ce passage de Lion à Mountain Lion sur mon iMac de 2010. 


Un OS qui a retrouvé la réactivité de Snow Leopard.
Un OS qui a corrigé plusieurs bugs du Finder sous Lion.
Un Safari qui est boosté aux amphétamines.
Aucun bug majeur constaté jusque là.

Bref que du bon !


----------



## macdesdrus (26 Juillet 2012)

merci


----------



## michamails (26 Juillet 2012)

salut tout le monde...
alors j'ai installé le petit script pour Facebook...
mais je dois être très bête parce que ...
c'est quoi le nom d'utilisateur Facebook ?
si je mets mon nom ça ne fonctionne pas 
please help me 
merci les gens


----------



## raidehobbit (26 Juillet 2012)

Alexis176 a dit:


> Avec mon iMac de mi 2010, l'option n'apparait pas non plus car ce n'est pas activé pour ces "anciens" Mac  Quel dommage, surtout que le son passe très bien avec iTunes. Mais on a pas le droit à l'image...



En effet.. le bouton est bien dispo ds les parametres mais non visible dans la barre des taches.. en fouillant j'ai vu sur apple/osx/specs que seuls les mac de 2011 et plus supportait le mirroring... Je me sens laisé par apple sur ce coup.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2012)

Nom de Doc, pas moyen de faire fonctionner la dictée vocale. L'icône disparait aussitôt s'être activé.


----------



## da capo (26 Juillet 2012)

vire la plist 

plus sérieusement, ils sont où les "anciens" qui seraient passés à ML ?
Personne n'a osé ?

Perso, j'ai de backup à jour, donc je vais déjà commencer par la sécurité.


----------



## xthery (26 Juillet 2012)

Macbook air tout neuf (i7-500GO-8GO) 

j'ai installé ML dès sa sortie et les mises à jour iMovie e iPhoto. plantent au démarrage
idem pour chrome en version 20 et même 22

testé ML sur un MBP i7 : les mêmes logiciels ne plantent pas


----------



## APPLEmac34 (26 Juillet 2012)

*MacBookPro mid 2012* (le 15' avec 8Go de RAM, et 1 Tera de HDD à plateaux, écran High resolution et mat).

Téléchargement de Mountain Lion en 13 minutes à 18H00 le jour de la sortie (fibre optique Numéricable). Extraction du package et transfert sur un HDD externe pour une clean install.

Formatage du HDD, puis installation de Mountain Lion en *clean install*. Durée 43 minutes.

Redémarrage, puis installation de iPhoto, iWeb, et d'autre softs depuis le MAS. Redémarrage et recherche des mises à jour automatique => le système se met à jour.

Première utilisation très positive:
- ouverture du système plus rapide que Lion.
- vitesse du système plus réactif que Lion (et pourtant je suis sur un disque à plateaux).
- Safari 6 m'a étonné par sa rapidité d&#8217;exécution (rien à voir avec l'ancienne version qui patinait sévère sur l'ouverture de page web, dont MacGé ^^).
- Le mirroring avec une AppleTV3 marche immédiatement et franchement... mieux vaut tard que jamais. (testé par ethernet - j'aime pas le WiFi prêt du cerveau des petits bouts de choux).
- Par contre, quelle idée d'avoir supprimé la notion de flux RSS ??.... le seul choix que je ne comprend pas.
- Les nouvelles fonctionnalités sont sympathiques. Pas d'effet Whoua ou révolutionnaire, mais des petits plus qui améliore le quotidien de l'utilisateur en mode loisir. En terme ITIL, on peut dire que le système est dans sa phase d'amélioration continue des services. Il est stable et progresse par petites touches, doucement mais surement.

Bilan: ce n'est pas une révolution pour l'OS. Mais une mise à jour de stabilité bienvenue pour Lion. Le système répond bien mieux, plus rapidement, et les nouvelles fonctionnalités gadgets sont finalement bien venus. Un bilan très positif, et un taux d'adoption satisfaisant dans la famille en quelques heures.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> vire la plist
> 
> plus sérieusement, ils sont où les "anciens" qui seraient passés à ML ?
> Personne n'a osé ?
> ...


Bof, j'ai fait le bourin comme toujours. Toujours pas de clean install depuis X.2, c'est passé comme papa dans maman. :king: :love:

La sauvegarde Time Machine s'est bien passée, iPhoto et Mail (mes 2 plus grosses biblio, et qui date de mon titanium!) fonctionnent très bien. 

Je comprends rien au centre de notifications, ou alors il marche pas comme il faut et la dictée vocale ne marche pas. En même temps, ça m'évitera de passer pour un con au boulot. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Je pense que c'est une histoire de proxy pour la dictée vocale&#8230; J'essaierai de chez wam tout à l'heure.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Le Lion des Montagnes semble gourmand en RAM, environ 3,5Go de RAM utilisés avec seulement Safari et Mail d'ouvert, heureusement que j'ai 8Go



2,43 avec la même chose ... et le moniteur ...


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2012)

Pareil, comme Ed_the_Head.
Pas de Clean Install et pas de soucis particulier.

Un seul bug rencontré (qui ne s'est produit qu'une fois) lors du changement d'économiseur d'écran, Pref Système a planté.

Depuis tout roule comme sur des roulettes bien huilées, un bonheur :rateau:

@ Ed_the_Head : le centre de notification est pratiquement le même que sur IOS.
Tu peux y voir tes mails reçus, tes alertes iCal, tes Messages, tes rappels, ...


----------



## Breizh44 (26 Juillet 2012)

Pour moi tout roule. Sauf que le centre de notif ne releve pas les mails. (mail n'est pas sensé être lancé?)


----------



## goayzer (26 Juillet 2012)

MacBook Pro 13 pouce Mi-2010, IntelCore 2 Duo 2,4Ghz, 4 Go de RAM.
Installation par mise à jour de Lion(lui même installé en mise à jour de Snow Leopard) 50min.
Premier démarrage un peut long a cause de l'indexation. Les démarrage suivant sont comme sous Lion.
Dans l'ensemble pas de perte de vitesse ni de gain pour ma part.
Par contre l'ordinateur chauffe plus.
Safari : c'est le jour et la nuit, il est beaucoup plus vif.

En conclusion rien à signaler de particulier pour mon cas. Mise à part les petit plus/moins apporté par le Lion des Montagnes, à chacun son jugement!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Pareil, comme Ed_the_Head.
> Pas de Clean Install et pas de soucis particulier.
> 
> 
> ...



Justement, je connais bien et je pense l'avoir bien configuré  

On verra bien ce que ça donne.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> 1 - Ma blonde aux yeux bleus utilise ML depuis la GM sur son MBP 2009, donc un C2D/4Go de Ram et avec son utilisation (internet, VLC, iTunes, Mail, Word & excel) quotidienne (5-6 heures/jour) je ne l'ai pas entendu se plaindre de quoi que soit.
> 
> ...



Et moi, ma blonde aux yeux verts veut s'acheter un retina au joli mois d'août :rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Si tu utilises ton ordinateur a des fins professionnelles, ce n'est vraiment pas une bonne idée de te précipiter pour installer le nouveau félin dès sa sortie.



Moi je l'ai fait (séquence "moi je"), mais comme toutes les feignasses de profs, je ne fous rien en juillet-août (à part les deux trois copies et les oraux surpayés en début juillet)...


----------



## Jeqn (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai un bug peu sympathique avec mail : 

Quand je réduis la fenêtre d'écriture d'un nouveau message, dans sa largeur, la ligne "De : ..." qui comporte 3 champs (adresse email / serveur / signature) ne se réduit pas correctement. Au lieu de voir l'espace libre disparaitre, ce sont directement les menus déroulants qui disparaissent (celui de signature disparaissant presque dès le début).

Pour le reste, entre le 1er et le 2nd redémarrage, Safari utilisait 100% de l'UC sinon rien de négatif à signaler pour le moment.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juillet 2012)

Sur un MacBook fin 2008 : résultats plutôt positifs. La bestiole semble plutôt rapide. J'utilise d'ailleurs la dictée vocale pour écrire ce post. C'est là que je réalise, d'ailleurs, que je préfère écrire purement et simplement.
Je vais d'ailleurs cesser ce test, parce que ça me gave. 
J'avoue que les nouveautés sont plutôt sympa. Rien d'extraordinaire, d'ailleurs, mais sympa. 

Par contre, pour la première fois depuis mal de temps, j'ai fait une installation "sale" (pas le choix : je suis en vacances et je n'ai pas mes CD ou installateurs). Ca a l'air de fonctionner, mais si je constate des ralentissements ou que je vois que les utilisateurs de machines ressemblant à la mienne ont une amélioration je formate tout dès que je rentre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------

Par exemple, là je viens de m'apercevoir que le démarrage prend 1mn15 (pour arriver sur l'écran de choix des utilisateurs). J'avais eu l'agréable surprise de le voir descendre à 1mn sous Lion (contre 1mn30 pour avoir la main sous SL, donc un léger mieux). 

Quelqu'un aurait-il de meilleurs résultats avec une machine comparable (parce qu'une machine récente peut être accélérée par un système qui ralentit une machine plus ancienne, donc là ça ne vaut pas)...


----------



## itryp (26 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je rencontre un petit problème de fonctionnement avec le nouveau centre de notification de Mountain Lion que je viens d'installer fraichement.
J'ai activé l'intégralité des notifications (mail, twitter, iMessage, rappels ...) via le panneau de configuration de "Notification", cependant après plusieurs test (e-mail, twits ...) rien n'apparais.

Ai-je oublié de faire quelque chose ? 
Avez-vous ce problème également ?

Bien à vous,

Tryp


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

Tout est coché dedans ?


----------



## itryp (26 Juillet 2012)

Bien entendu, j'ai tout vérifié avant de poster 




Une idée ?


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

itryp a dit:


> Bien entendu, j'ai tout vérifié avant de poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ton compte est bien configuré dans la partie compte ?


----------



## Patrowski (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, concernant la batterie (principalement les Mac Book Pro de 2010 ou la batterie à perdu en autonomie) c'est corrigé avec Mountain Lion ?


----------



## itryp (26 Juillet 2012)

Oui, étant donné que je peu "Twitter" depuis le centre de notification, mais pas en recevoir.
Idem pour mes mails, je les reçois/envois mais rien du coté des notifications.


----------



## Kinoulou (26 Juillet 2012)

Impossible d'éteindre mon iMac sans passer par la console pour moi... bug déjà présent sur la beta...

Je suis le seul dans ce cas? (Imac 27" de 2009)


----------



## Toximityx (26 Juillet 2012)

itryp a dit:


> Oui, étant donné que je peu "Twitter" depuis le centre de notification, mais pas en recevoir.
> Idem pour mes mails, je les reçois/envois mais rien du coté des notifications.



J'ai vu ce souci plusieurs fois dans les forums, peut être Apple qui mer*** mais j'ai un doute.. je vais voir..


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2012)

Kinoulou a dit:


> Impossible d'éteindre mon iMac sans passer par la console pour moi... bug déjà présent sur la beta...
> 
> Je suis le seul dans ce cas? (Imac 27" de 2009)


A part les dévellopeurs, dont tu ne fais pas partie fallait être barge pour télécharger une beta (que tu es aussi ) avant la la sortie officielle :mouais:

Solution : Effacer/formater/détruire le DD, et re-télécharger la version du MAS

Mosseigneur est trop bon avec la voletaille


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2012)

Moutain Lion c'est système, quel que soit son problème, et nous avons un fil dédié aux retours après installation de cette nouvelle mouture&#8230;


----------



## Juliomacba (26 Juillet 2012)

Salut à tous !
J'ai fait ma mise à jour hier après midi sans soucis particulier non plus sur mon macbook alu revA.
Ce sera sa dernière mise à jour majeur et je retrouve la rapidité et la fluidité des premiers jours avec Léopard.
J'ai fais une simple mise à jour cette fois-ci alors que pour Lion j'avais opté pour une clean install, mais grosse perte de temps pour rien en fin de compte.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais mon centre de notification ne garde pas les notifications à la manière d'IOS, il me semblait qu'hier ça marchait, à suivre.
Plutôt satisfait même si il a fallu attendre 1 an pour cet OS complet et pleurer les premières semaine avec Lion qui était une catastrophe sur mon ordi.
PS : En boot je suis passé de près d'une minute à 25 sec à peu près


----------



## Kinoulou (26 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A part les dévellopeurs, dont tu ne fais pas partie fallait être barge pour télécharger une beta (que tu es aussi ) avant la la sortie officielle :mouais:
> 
> Solution : Effacer/formater/détruire le DD, et re-télécharger la version du MAS
> 
> Mosseigneur est trop bon avec la voletaille



Beta mise à l'époque sur un DD externe... Là je parle de la version actuelle, achetée et téléchargée sur le MAS hier soir... tu te trompes de cas pour te défouler je pense .


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

Moi j'ai fais la mise à niveau de Mountain Lion à partir de Lion et franchement tout c'est bien passé, ça marche super bien, c'est fluide, les petites nouveautés sont vraiment top. Très content de cet OSX. Merci Apple

Au départ je voulais faire une clean install car je pensait que l'on avait le choix lors du lancement de l'installation, mais du coup je n'ai pas voulu me lancer dans des manips risquées. Donc mise à niveau par dessus Lion. Et au final ça marche super bien


----------



## Rez2a (26 Juillet 2012)

Perso je reste très méfiant sur Safari, certes comme vous je constate une très nette amélioration au niveau de la rapidité, mais j'ai surtout l'impression qu'il s'alourdit méchamment au fil du temps, j'espère que cette version 6 me fera mentir.

Parce que bon, je sais pas si vous réalisez, mais depuis le temps qu'on annonce que "Safari est vachement plus rapide" à chaque fois qu'on installe une nouvelle version, aujourd'hui il devrait limite finir de charger les pages avant même qu'on ait cliqué sur un lien. Donc je vais attendre quelques semaines avant de me faire un avis, mais j'aimerais quand même bien lire l'avis de quelqu'un qui a Mountain Lion installé depuis longtemps pour nous dire si Safari baisse en performances au fil du temps ou pas !


----------



## dathom (26 Juillet 2012)

Par contre comment récupérer un dmg. de près de 9Go? Je ne peux pas le récupérer d'une sauvegarde TM ?! Comment faire alors?

Merci d'avance car sinon je vais perdre 2/3 gros dmg + ML aussi vu qu'il fait plus de 4GO..

help


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2012)

Kinoulou a dit:


> Beta mise à l'époque sur un DD externe... Là je parle de la version actuelle, achetée et téléchargée sur le MAS hier soir... tu te trompes de cas pour te défouler je pense .


Mille excuses alors 

Ce serait bien d'expliciter un peu plus quand tu postes 

J'avions compris que tu avais installé la version du MAS par dessus la beta

Je verrais un problème lié à l'indexion Spotlight

Ton DD externe avec le Beta est connecté ? Si oui déconnecte le

Au pire tu devras recharger la version du MAS 

Bonne journée tout de même


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2012)

La dictée c'était bien une histoire de proxy. ça fonctionne donc très bien (je ne connais pas SIRI), mais ça reste du gros gadget. 

Le centre de notifications c'est un gros diesel en fait, tout arrive petit à petit depuis ce matin. 

Truc génial, l'imap est bloqué au taf j'étais donc obligé d'utiliser mon navigateur pour utiliser mon mail pro basculté sur GMail. Et bien ça passe maintenant avec Mail (mes autres adresses en imap ne passent pas par contre). Si quelqu'un à une explication, ça m'intéresse.


Ah oui, j'ai hâte d'utiliser les sauvegardes multiples de Time machine. :love:


----------



## salamèche (26 Juillet 2012)

Telechargé hier. Installe ce matin. 

Il semble plus fluide le Lion des Montagnes. Les app semblent ok. iwork, iTune, Lightroom 4, photoshop CS6, le Power Nap (puissante sieste en Anglais) introuvable... Skype ok, word aussi.

J'aime Reminder et Notes comme sur mon iphone. Petites choses utiles

Il me semble que l'installation a été facile, plus que celle de Lion et le système globalement plus rapide. On verra la suite dans une semaine !

J'oubliai: redémarrage infiniment plus rapide


----------



## hoso mimi (26 Juillet 2012)

Kinoulou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je fais ici part d'un des premiers bugs (qui etait aussi présent pour ma part dans la beta). Je ne peux pas eteindre mon iMac sous Mountain Lion.
> 
> ...


 J'ai exactement le même problème ... tout pareil ... ça me rassure de ne pas être isolée mais à part ça :-/ A-t-on trouvé une parade, une solution ?


----------



## mackayel21 (26 Juillet 2012)

Alors installé le Mountain Lion ce 26 juillet à midi, tout roule niveau vitesse, aucun ralentissement ! J'ai même été surpris, Diablo 3 se lance beaucoup plus rapidement...



itryp a dit:


> Oui, étant donné que je peu "Twitter" depuis le centre de notification, mais pas en recevoir.
> Idem pour mes mails, je les reçois/envois mais rien du coté des notifications.




Par contre je rencontre le même problème de notification, tout est coché dans les paramètres de la barre de notif, mais rien n'apparait ! Je peux juste envoyer des tweets et c'est tout ! Quelqu'un aurait trouvé la manipulation miracle ?!


----------



## netgrabber (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai lancé une installation sur un macbookpro core2duo 2.4Ghz de 2008 par là, je ne sais plus trop. Je suis sorti lors de l'installation qui était presque terminée et à mon retour, 2 heures plus tard, l'écran était noir, et tout bloqué... J'ai forcé l'arrêt avec le bouton 5 secondes, rallumé, il ne se passe rien, tout est noir... Que faire? (heureusement que j'ai eu la lumineuse idée d'installer ML sur un ordi "secondaire" , juste pour voir...

Que faire?


----------



## tsss (26 Juillet 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> .....
> 
> Que faire?



Hello,

ton mac au démarrage fait il le "boing" habituel ?

as-tu fait un reset pram ?

as-tu essayé un demarrage en mode sans extension ?

MBP 2008, ce ne serait pas un SR, avec une carte geforce 8600 .... celle qui déteste avoir chaud ... =[


----------



## Mach-11 (26 Juillet 2012)

Suis je le seul à avoir le processus Kernel Task qui monte à plus de 600Mo ? Parce que du coup ça ralenti le système et le rend moins fluide, tous les effets graphiques sont saccadés ! >_< Mon ordi a 4 Go de mémoire et j'ai fais une clean install de Moutain Lion.


----------



## netgrabber (26 Juillet 2012)

J'ai voulu aller voir ce qu'il y a sur le disque et je n'arrive même pas à l'utiliser en mode Target.... (C'est bien en appuyant sur T lors de l'allumage???)
Que se passe-t-il?
Oui, c'est bien sur la lettre T qu'on appuie pour le mode disque cible, et ça ne fonctionne pas... Je crois que je vais devoir me fendre d'un démontage physique du disque, récupération de mes données à l'aide d'un dock et clean installation !

Je suis très déçu par cette première approche du ML alors que je l'avais déjà essayé en béta et tout allait bien... Je précise que c'était une mise à jour à partir de Lion dernière version.

Quelle déception, je ne suis pas habitué à ce genre de bévue avec Apple...


----------



## Nyrvan (26 Juillet 2012)

Un truc que j'ai pas vu tout de suite : pour ceux qui ont fait une clean installation, est-ce que votre finder marche correctement ? Car sur l'ordinateur de ma femme (passage de Lion à ML) tout est nickel par contre sur mon Retina (2 cleans install depuis le Recovery Disk), lorsque je vais sur un dossier vide depuis la barre latérale (genre téléchargement ou bureau), le finder reste sur l'affichage du dernier dossier visité.

Je sais pas si c'est très clair mais en gros, si je suis dans le dossier "Application" et que je passe sur le "Bureau" depuis la barre latérale, le Finder m'afficher toujours le dossier "Application". Et cela se produit quelque soit le dossier que je visite si celui-ci est vide.

Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce soucis ?


----------



## itryp (26 Juillet 2012)

Mach-11 a dit:


> Suis je le seul à avoir le processus Kernel Task qui monte à plus de 600Mo ? Parce que du coup ça ralenti le système et le rend moins fluide, tous les effets graphiques sont saccadés ! >_< Mon ordi a 4 Go de mémoire et j'ai fais une clean install de Moutain Lion.



Moi je n'ai aucun problèmes au niveau de l'activité du mac depuis ML.

Tu es sur que c'est pas lié au fait que Spotlight met à jours ses "registres" ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (26 Juillet 2012)

Mon retour sur ML :

Installation rapide et sans bugs, un bon point pour Apple.

Après ça s'arrête là. Franchement je cherche les nouveautés vraiment intéressantes. Je suis assez déçu du système en général, ça ressemble de plus en plus à un complément aux iPhones et iPad. Comme je n'ai pas de périphériques de ce genre là, ben je trouve l'évolution et le système limité. 

Franchement le remplaçant de iChat... c'est nul. J'ai réinstallé Adium. 

A part ça j'ai pas eu trop le temps de tester, mais pour l'instant, je ne suis pas content d'avoir dépensé 15. :/


----------



## netgrabber (26 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> ton mac au démarrage fait il le "boing" habituel ?
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse 

Rien de tout cela ne fonctionne, pas de boing, pas de reset pram possible, pas de démarrage en mode sans extension possible, rien ne se passe du tout et pourtant j'ai un peu l'habitude de ce genre de man&#339;uvre...
En ce qui concerne la chaleur de la carte vidéo, pourquoi pas car effectivement, aujourd'hui c'est le jour le plus chaud de l'année mais cela n'expliquerait pas le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de boing, pas de mode target, ni de reset pram, ni rien du tout... bizarre cette affaire !

Je vais démonter le disque et tenter de faire démarrer le système sur un autre ordi, je verrai bien si c'est l'ordi ou le système qui a un problème...


----------



## Mach-11 (26 Juillet 2012)

Peut être du fait que j'ai pas éteint mon ordi depuis hier, je l'ai laissé en veille toute la nuit, et aussi parce que j'ai joué à un jeu vidéo ?  Pourtant je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avec Lion, des fois je n'éteignais pas mon ordi de la semaine et Kernel Task ne montait pas à plus de 400Mo je crois.


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Mon retour sur ML :
> 
> Installation rapide et sans bugs, un bon point pour Apple.
> 
> ...



C'est bien parceque tu n'as pas de iphone et ipad que tu trouves cela nul et pas intéressant. Je comprends et respecte ton point de vue. Mais pour moi qui a toute la panoplie, iphone, ipad, apple tv et time capsule, cette évolution d'osx est vraiment top. Tout fonctionne ensemble, tout ce synchronise, tu fais une modif sur un, c'est instantanément modifié sur tous les autres. et imessage sur l'imac c'est terrible aussi (quand tu as un iphone ou ipad et tes contacts aussi)


----------



## enark78 (26 Juillet 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Un truc que j'ai pas vu tout de suite : pour ceux qui ont fait une clean installation, est-ce que votre finder marche correctement ? Car sur l'ordinateur de ma femme (passage de Lion à ML) tout est nickel par contre sur mon Retina (2 cleans install depuis le Recovery Disk), lorsque je vais sur un dossier vide depuis la barre latérale (genre téléchargement ou bureau), le finder reste sur l'affichage du dernier dossier visité.
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est très clair mais en gros, si je suis dans le dossier "Application" et que je passe sur le "Bureau" depuis la barre latérale, le Finder m'afficher toujours le dossier "Application". Et cela se produit quelque soit le dossier que je visite si celui-ci est vide.
> 
> Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce soucis ?



Clean install ce midi et je n'ai pas ce problème


----------



## Th__72 (26 Juillet 2012)

Après presqu'une journée sur Mountain Lion j'en suis plus que satisfait ! Fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai juste eu une MaJ Java pour pouvoir ouvrir ma suite CS5, rien d'autres.
Safari plus rapide, j'ai pas trouvé de différence par rapport à avant, je reste fidèle à Firefox 

Test fait sur MBP13" de début 2011, je vais maintenant l'installer sur mon iMac


----------



## netgrabber (26 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> ton mac au démarrage fait il le "boing" habituel ?
> 
> ...




Bon, j'ai démonté le disque et le système fonctionne sur mon autre ordi... donc je vais voir si en mettant un autre disque dans le MBP si ça fonctionne mais là on sort du champ du forum... ML fonctionne mais a provoqué un blocage sur le MBP 2.4 Ghz


----------



## Kinoulou (26 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mille excuses alors
> 
> Ce serait bien d'expliciter un peu plus quand tu postes
> 
> ...





hoso mimi a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème ... tout pareil ... ça me rassure de ne pas être isolée mais à part ça :-/ A-t-on trouvé une parade, une solution ?




J'ai beau chercher partout : forums français, anglais, site officiel... rien n'y fait mention... 
Concernant l'indexation Spotlight, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire de plus? L'iMac n'est actuellement pas en train de la refaire, et j'ai essayé de faire tourner Onyx pour remettre à 0 le tout mais rien n'y change.
Mon DD est branché, mais là partition de la beta à été supprimée il y a longtemps maintenant... Cela dit, débranché ça ne change rien

Seul moyen pour éteindre "proprement" : dans la console : sudo halt avec le mot de passe ensuite.

Hoso Mimi tu as le même iMac que moi ? (2009)


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2012)

Kinoulou a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher partout : forums français, anglais, site officiel... rien n'y fait mention...
> Concernant l'indexation Spotlight, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire de plus? L'iMac n'est actuellement pas en train de la refaire, et j'ai essayé de faire tourner Onyx pour remettre à 0 le tout mais rien n'y change.
> Mon DD est branché, mais là partition de la beta à été supprimée il y a longtemps maintenant... Cela dit, débranché ça ne change rien
> 
> ...


Possible de démarrer sur la partition Recovery ?

Touche "R" au démarrage


----------



## crazy_c0vv (26 Juillet 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> C'est bien parceque tu n'as pas de iphone et ipad que tu trouves cela nul et pas intéressant. Je comprends et respecte ton point de vue. Mais pour moi qui a toute la panoplie, iphone, ipad, apple tv et time capsule, cette évolution d'osx est vraiment top. Tout fonctionne ensemble, tout ce synchronise, tu fais une modif sur un, c'est instantanément modifié sur tous les autres. et imessage sur l'imac c'est terrible aussi (quand tu as un iphone ou ipad et tes contacts aussi)



Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de iDevice, ca devient de moins en moins intéressant d'utiliser les OS Apple. Bon ceci dit il reste toujours la synchro avec Google. Nickel pour moi avec Chrome au taff et à la maison, et une tablette Android. 
Les trucs qui restent intéressants sont surtout les applis (Aperture, Logic) et Time Machine.


----------



## skynext (26 Juillet 2012)

Chez moi quasiment tout fonctionne (même autodesk maya qui sur lion était insupportable) le système est plus réactif et je le trouve plus homogène, plus beau.Par contre Air Play Mirroring ne marche pas alors que j'ai un iMac 27 2011 avec une grosse carte graphiquej'ai 2go de mémoire video:mouais: ) et safari ne parviens plus a se connecter au site d'Apple


----------



## ktophe (26 Juillet 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de iDevice, ca devient de moins en moins intéressant d'utiliser les OS Apple. Bon ceci dit il reste toujours la synchro avec Google. Nickel pour moi avec Chrome au taff et à la maison, et une tablette Android.
> Les trucs qui restent intéressants sont surtout les applis (Aperture, Logic) et Time Machine.



C'est clair que c'est bien d'unifier tout ça, mais faut encore avoir tout ou au moins deux idevices!


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2012)

En phase de test sur un DD externe sur lequel Lion était installé

J'en avais fait un clone auparavant bien sûr 

A priori le système semble plus réactif mais j'en dirais plus une fois les différentes MAJ proposée effectuées 

Par contre au niveau perte et fracas y'a ma version de Parralels qui passe à la trappe :mouais:

Et encore plus embêtant Snapz ProX qui me suit depuis SL et qui tournait sous Lion n'est pas compatible avec ML :mouais:

En sachant que sur le site d'Ambrosia on n'a pas de version compatible ML



> System Requirements
> 
> Macintosh
> Mac OS X 10.4 to 10.7 (64-bit compatible). *This is not fully compatible with OS X Mountain Lion, 10.8*



Je m'en sers beaucoup pour capturer des vidéos de l'écran et même pour récupérer des musiques introuvables

Plus qu'à attendre la sortie d'une version pour ML 

Sur ce, je suis simplement en passe de test, je retournerais sur SL après avoir fait un peu le tour de ce félin


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juillet 2012)

Juliomacba a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> J'ai fait ma mise à jour hier après midi sans soucis particulier non plus sur mon macbook alu revA.
> Ce sera sa dernière mise à jour majeur et je retrouve la rapidité et la fluidité des premiers jours avec Léopard.
> J'ai fais une simple mise à jour cette fois-ci alors que pour Lion j'avais opté pour une clean install, mais grosse perte de temps pour rien en fin de compte.
> ...



Clean install ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------




Nyrvan a dit:


> Un truc que j'ai pas vu tout de suite : pour ceux qui ont fait une clean installation, est-ce que votre finder marche correctement ? Car sur l'ordinateur de ma femme (passage de Lion à ML) tout est nickel par contre sur mon Retina (2 cleans install depuis le Recovery Disk), lorsque je vais sur un dossier vide depuis la barre latérale (genre téléchargement ou bureau), le finder reste sur l'affichage du dernier dossier visité.
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est très clair mais en gros, si je suis dans le dossier "Application" et que je passe sur le "Bureau" depuis la barre latérale, le Finder m'afficher toujours le dossier "Application". Et cela se produit quelque soit le dossier que je visite si celui-ci est vide.
> 
> Suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce soucis ?



Dirt install et pas ce problème. Par contre je m'inquiète pour la vitesse de boot... (cf. plus haut)


----------



## arno1x (26 Juillet 2012)

bonjour à tous, mise à jour effectuée et tout roule. 
Ah si, un léger problème d'internet!! le modem (Orange) était reconnu mais je n'avais pas d'accès aux sites ou courrier (safari et mail). Après avoir eu l'assistance Apple il suffisait de désactiver le pare feu!!! et tout est redevenu dans l'ordre.
bises les filles.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En phase de test sur un DD externe sur lequel Lion était installé
> 
> J'en avais fait un clone auparavant bien sûr



Je ne fais plus de test sur des disques externes depuis qu'un certain Léopard m'a crashé le système sur l'externe en bousillant le contenu de l'interne au passage... 
L'idée me paraissait bonne, pourtant sur le papier. 

Du coup je clone l'ancien et je fais le test en grandeur nature. 

Toujours partir du maillon faible ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------




arno1x a dit:


> bonjour à tous, mise à jour effectuée et tout roule.
> Ah si, un léger problème d'internet!! le modem (Orange) était reconnu mais je n'avais pas d'accès aux sites ou courrier (safari et mail). Après avoir eu l'assistance Apple il suffisait de désactiver le pare feu!!! et tout est redevenu dans l'ordre.
> bises les filles.



Tu n'aurais pas installé un "kit de connexion" de chez Orange ???
Parce que la "solution" que t'as donné Apple ne m'aurait pas nécessairement plu (acceptable si le machin d'Orange est paramétré en routeur, à la rigueur)...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne fais plus de test sur des disques externes depuis qu'un certain Léopard m'a crashé le système sur l'externe en bousillant le contenu de l'interne au passage...
> L'idée me paraissait bonne, pourtant sur le papier.
> 
> Du coup je clone l'ancien et je fais le test en grandeur nature.
> ...


Hors de question que je touche à mon SL du DD interne

Un DD externe est un DD externe et, depuis SL, on peut booter dessus quel que soit leur connectique


----------



## jmg (26 Juillet 2012)

Hier en installant Mountain Lion , une fenêtre me signale que mon disque dur est HS et irréparable alors que auparavant tout fonctionnait et il m'est même impossible de voir mon disque, de le réparer ou d'y installer un autre système ... que s'est il passé et que faire ...? 
merci
macbook pro intel core2duo 2,2 OS 10.7.4


----------



## Aozera (26 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, mais le bug qui empêchait mon deuxième disque dur interne de s'éteindre après être démonté est résolu. 
La gestion des écrans est revenu comme au temps de SL, je peux garder mon Macbook ouvert avec l'écran éteint lorsque je connecte un moniteur externe, et tout ça sans avoir a bidouiller avec le terminal.
Safari 6 semble plus rapide, mais à voir avec le temps. L'exposé de Safari est inutile avec une souris conventionnelle, dommage. Par contre les onglets ne se synchronises toujours pas dans le cloud ? 
Le reste du système n'est pas révolutionnaire, le système est mieux fini, plus rapide (?), et plus cohérent avec les idevices.


----------



## netgrabber (26 Juillet 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> Bon, j'ai démonté le disque et le système fonctionne sur mon autre ordi... donc je vais voir si en mettant un autre disque dans le MBP si ça fonctionne mais là on sort du champ du forum... ML fonctionne mais a provoqué un blocage sur le MBP 2.4 Ghz


C'est comme si l'installation de ML avait provoqué la destruction de mon MBPro... Comme une obsolescence programmée...
Revenir en arrière va être difficile, il faut que je migre mes données et tout le bazar... pas de session Time Machine pour cette bécane, trop bête...:sick:


----------



## jmg (26 Juillet 2012)

exactement comme moi; c'est inadmissible ...!


----------



## Th__72 (26 Juillet 2012)

Comme a chaque changement d'OS, il faut encore reformater le DD TimeMachine pour que ça fonctionne... Y a pire comme bug, mais c'est une belle perte de temps


----------



## netgrabber (26 Juillet 2012)

@jmg: Comme moi? écran noir? Plus aucune réaction?


----------



## Th__72 (26 Juillet 2012)

Non du tout 

C'est juste que les sauvegardes automatiques (et même manuelles) ne s'exécutent plus. Il reconnait le DD mais les sauvegardes ne se lancent pas.

J'ai déjà eu ce soucis lors du passage 10.6>10.7, suffit de reformater le DDTimeMachine


----------



## Aeon (26 Juillet 2012)

ML installé sur un MacBook 2010, 4go de RAM (ajoutés pour Lion au départ).
Rebuté par des ralentissements sous Lion, j'étais repassé sous SL, j'ai donc testé ML avec un peu d'appréhension...
Au total je suis (pour l'instant) rassuré. ML installé par dessus SL, sans problème, en 1h environ. L'OS est sympa, iTunes plus réactif, Safari modernisé (il était temps), couleurs minimalistes, dictée vocale sympa à défaut d'être vraiment utile, pas de ralentissements notables, l'OS est stable et réactif. Seul le temps de démarrage est doublé.
Bref pour l'instant je suis heureux de mon achat !


----------



## netgrabber (26 Juillet 2012)

Si ML n'est pas compatible avec certaines machines, pourquoi l'installation a-t-elle lieu quand même et nous met dans la pétrin? C'est tout simplement    I N A D M I S S I B L E  ! ! !


----------



## Aozera (26 Juillet 2012)

Je suis le seul à avoir des ralentissement lorsque j'ouvre un dossier dans Launchpad  (c'était la même chose sur Lion) ?
Ma config : Macbook pro 15" C2D mid2009.


----------



## jmg (26 Juillet 2012)

que devons nous faire, tout de même pas acheter un nouveau demain ...?


----------



## sunnlight (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

L'installation s'est bien déroulée. Tout fonctionne impeccablement bien. Les seuls bémols seraient éventuellement un démarrage plus lent et les mises à jours qui se feront depuis l'App Store. 

Mais quelle vélocité.


----------



## theiceman38 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Téléchargé hier dans l'après-midi, installé dans la soirée, tout marche très bien, safari est plus rapide et Messages marche très bien depuis que j'ai changer mes identifiants pour mettre mon adresse iCloud comme destinataire.
J'aurais juste une remarque, un bémol qui commence à me rendre fous, je n'arrive pas à me connecter au Game Center, quand je valide les identifiants, il me dit qu'il arrive pas à se connecter au serveur Game Center.
Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème et si oui comment le résoudre ?


----------



## Kinoulou (26 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Possible de démarrer sur la partition Recovery ?
> 
> Touche "R" au démarrage&#8230;



Ca fait 3 fois que je reboot en appuyant sur R au démarrage mais rien ne se passe (je suis pourtant coutumier de la chose avec le ALT de Bootcamp...).

Au démarrage, je n'ai ni la barre du haut, ni d'icone sur le bureau. Pour les afficher, je dois cliquer sur le Finder, comme si je le lancais comme une application classique

DECOUVERTE (peut-être) IMPORTANTE : Si je change d'utilisateur pour éteindre mon ordi, cela fonctionne oO


----------



## lyrane (26 Juillet 2012)

En bref, pour avoir la paix.... il vaut mieux attendre un peu pour télécharger cette nouvelle mouture non ???? Etant donné que pour le moment Lion ne me pose pas de problème j'ai un peu peur de tout foutre en l'air !


----------



## Jean-marie B (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Pas de soucis pour l'instant.
ML a l'air très prometteur.

jm


----------



## sphillips (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai installé ML sur mon MBP 2011 et pas de souci pour le moment.

Par contre sur l'iMac de ma mère (intel core 2 duo, fin 2009), le wifi semble déconner. Il m'indique qu'il est bien connecté à ma freebox, mais rien ne marche sur le réseau (mail, internet etc...). Si je déconnecte le wifi et le relance, ça remarche temporairement.

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même souci ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Juillet 2012)

Finalement, je me suis laissé tenter (sur MAJ d'un clone de mon DD). 
Et bien je suis agréablement surpris.

Mon TM sur un NAS semble se dérouler sans accroc.

L'OS semble plus réactif et moins gourmand.

Reste que je n'aime pas trop le nouveau Dock ;p

Je vais continuer d'utiliser ce DD externe pendant quelques semaines, voir comment ça se comporte et je verrai si je bascule définitivement.


----------



## pouet13 (26 Juillet 2012)

aucun soucis particulier pour moi non plus si ce n'est le NAP qui ne s'active pas capot fermé lorsque on  cherche a localiser le Mac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Kinoulou a dit:


> Ca fait 3 fois que je reboot en appuyant sur R au démarrage mais rien ne se passe (je suis pourtant coutumier de la chose avec le ALT de Bootcamp...).


Ce n'est pas "R" mais Cmd + R.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2012)

Pour moi, soucis de mise à jour iPhoto. 

J'ai fait une installation propre avec SL en premier puis Mountain Lion et ensuite seulement installation d'iWork et iLife. page et Keynote se sont mis a jour sans aucun souci, par contre iPhoto et iMovie, ça bloque. 

Je verrais demain.


----------



## tenlove.cg (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous, l'installation s'est déroulé correctement et sans aucun problème. Maintenant, au premier démarrage (et au second pour voir si cela changerais qqch de le redémarrer), mon écran est figé en mode "blanc sur noir" comme dans le menu Accessibilité de l'iPhone ... Bon voilà, est-ce que qqn aurait une solution ou qqch à faire ? Ici c'est la grosse galère ...

MacBook Pro 15 pouces, début 2011, 2 GHz Intel Core i7, 4GO 1333 MHz DDR3, Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 Mo


----------



## Wetrol (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai  acheté un macbook air le 21 juillet , et j'ai fait la demande de mise à jour gratuite
depuis un ipad 2. J'attend le mail avec le code depuis ce matin 09h00.

est-ce normal ?


----------



## billboc (26 Juillet 2012)

flute ! le bug du wifi est toujours présent...

à chaque démarrage, il a oublié mon réseau et me redemande de choisir entre tous les réseaux dispo...

une solution ?


----------



## tenlove.cg (26 Juillet 2012)

tenlove.cg a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, l'installation s'est déroulé correctement et sans aucun problème. Maintenant, au premier démarrage (et au second pour voir si cela changerais qqch de le redémarrer), mon écran est figé en mode "blanc sur noir" comme dans le menu Accessibilité de l'iPhone ... Bon voilà, est-ce que qqn aurait une solution ou qqch à faire ? Ici c'est la grosse galère ...
> 
> MacBook Pro 15 pouces, début 2011, 2 GHz Intel Core i7, 4GO 1333 MHz DDR3, Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 Mo



Bon j'ai un gros problème visiblement puisque sur l'ordinateur d'un ami, ma capture d'écran apparait normalement donc comme vous devez la voir ... mais moi j'ai tout de bloqué en "blanc sur noir" ... c'est horrible 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Problème résolu ! Aucune idée de pourquoi l'option "Inverser les couleurs" était activée ... Honte à moi lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

pour ma part, soucis avec la suite iWorks 09 achetée à l'époque en DVD rien dans Maj logicielle 
en partant de l application Keynote ou Pages ou Numbers, une fenêtre m indique Maj disponible.Le lien me renvoie sur le MAS qui lui m.indique pas de Maj disponible


Ps le lien de chaque appli à disparu à la 2ème tentative .
Plus rien maintenant 
j'en reste aux anciennes versions ....


----------



## ValKor (26 Juillet 2012)

Il fonctionne bien Moutain Lion chez moi, le bug de SkyDrive a trouvé un contournement et il n'y a que SnapFlow qui plante à la mise à jour (mise à jour non signée correctement ????!!!).

Le seul truc étrange, c'est Time Machine.
Quand j'ouvre les préférences, il me dit aucune sauvegarde, mais quand j'entre dans TM, je vois bien toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes. EDIT: mais elles sont toutes vides en fait!
Là j'en ai lancé une nouvelle, mais elle prend 11Go... 
Ou alors c'est normal, au changement d'OS il ne considère plus les sauvegardes précédentes comme les siennes?


----------



## sphillips (26 Juillet 2012)

ValKor a dit:


> Il fonctionne bien Moutain Lion chez moi, le bug de SkyDrive a trouvé un contournement et il n'y a que SnapFlow qui plante à la mise à jour (mise à jour non signée correctement ????!!!).
> 
> Le seul truc étrange, c'est Time Machine.
> Quand j'ouvre les préférences, il me dit aucune sauvegarde, mais quand j'entre dans TM, je vois bien toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes. EDIT: mais elles sont toutes vides en fait!
> ...



Apparemment, même chose ici. Il doit partir de zéro lors d'un nouvel OS. Rien de bien grave, si l'installation s'est bien passée, ça fera de la place dans le disque TM.


----------



## tsss (26 Juillet 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> Si ML n'est pas compatible avec certaines machines, pourquoi l'installation a-t-elle lieu quand même et nous met dans la pétrin? C'est tout simplement    I N A D M I S S I B L E  ! ! !



Re, vérifies quel modèle de MBP c'est, si il possède une Geforce 8600 ... ton pb me fait penser au différents pb de ce modèle, carte graphique qui tombe en rade, voir carte mère.

Pour info, ce genre de pb est pris en charge par Apple et changement de carte mère au frais de la pomme, pas toi hein 

J'espère sincèrement me tromper.

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, Moutain Lion est toujours très agréable, testé sur un iMac 27" 2009 en mode maj sur un SL .... tt est ok, sur ce poste pas mal de virtualisation (vmware) donc je pense bientôt upgrader le truc à 8 ou 16go.

Par contre, Moutain Lion n'a pas éffacer les taches de l'écran et là .... c'est vraiment pas cool !


----------



## flamoureux (26 Juillet 2012)

Installé sur un MBP 2012 pour moi et aucun problème pour le moment. OS plutôt fluide et pas de souci de compatibilité avec les logiciels que j'utilise.


----------



## quetzal (27 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion sur mon MacBookAir début 2012.

Je ne regrette pas mon achat ! En effet :

- J'ai regagné 20 Go sur mon disque dur de 128 Go, portant l'espace libre à 30 Go au lien de 8 à 12 selon les moments sous Lion.
- Le démarrage est encore plus rapide - quasi instantané ! Peut-être 10s (difficile à dire car je garde un mot de passe).

Pas de problème à signaler, mais j'ai juste ouvert quelques applications. Je vais les tester en profondeur plus tard.

La seule lenteur a été dans le téléchargement de la mise à jour. Mais on ne fait cela qu'une fois par machine !

Je vais maintenant installer ML sur mon MacBookPro fin 2011. 

Pour moi, Mountain Lion est avant tout une bonne optimisation d'iOS X


----------



## netgrabber (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon, l'installation de Montain Lion semble avoir été fatale à mon macbookpro... J'ai démonté le disque dur, je l'ai formaté, installé Lion qui était installé avant, et remis dans la bécane, plus rien ne marche, l'ordinateur semble décédé.

Dois-je faire le lien entre cette installation et le décès de la machine? 1 seconde avant sa mort, Napoléon était vivant et mon MBP aussi... Il fonctionnait parfaitement bien ce matin et ce soir il est mort, entre les deux il y a eu l'installation de Montain Lion...
RIP my dear MBP...

Donc tsss je vais contacter le SAV Apple mais j'avoue avoir peu d'espoir vu l'âge avancé de la bête... (5 ans) Mais vu le prix payé, on serait en droit d'attendre ce genre d'attention de la part de la pomme...


----------



## fouadhousni (27 Juillet 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pas compliqué, tu vas dans préférences système  -> Mail, Contact et Calendrier, et tu ajoutes Twitter ;-)



j'ai installé ML en MAJ depuis Lion sur 2 Mac (Macbook pro et iMac) et l'activation des comptes twitter est impossible sur les 2 machines.
C'est comme si j'avais les mauvais identifiants, alors que ce n'est bien évidemment pas le cas (vérifiés sur le site de Twitter).

Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il eu le même problème?


----------



## scherel (27 Juillet 2012)

fouadhousni a dit:


> j'ai installé ML en MAJ depuis Lion sur 2 Mac (Macbook pro et iMac) et l'activation des comptes twitter est impossible sur les 2 machines.
> C'est comme si j'avais les mauvais identifiants, alors que ce n'est bien évidemment pas le cas (vérifiés sur le site de Twitter).
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il eu le même problème?



Juste une hypothèse: J'enlèverai le "@" avant ton identifiant


----------



## suppaiku (27 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de faire l'installation. Commencée vers 10 heures 20 ce matin (téléchargement), tout était terminé à 11 heures 40. Rapide. Je n'ai constaté aucun comportement aberrant durant l'update comme ce fut le cas durant la précédente (Lion) et qui m'avait donné des sueurs froide (tout s'était figé en fin d'installation).
Au redémarrage, il a mis pas mal de temps à recomposer le bureau, et la roue multicolore  à bien tourné pendant 3 à 4 minutes. L'updateur Microsoft m'a demandé d'actualiser Java, et pendant 10 secondes il m'a demandé mon password Wifi (j'ai appris depuis Leopard à ne pas le donner si je l'ai déjà donné car cela semble créer des doublons quelque part, et après, il ne se connecte plus automatiquement... Ma conclusion toute personnelle).
Une fois le système stabilisé, j'ai retrouvé mon ordi comme il était.

Je vais juste veiller à ce que Spotlight reste bien désactivé : il m'avait flingué un disque dur l'an dernier durant une interminable indexation de mes trois HD 2To externes. Il y a une commande qui permet de désactiver Spotlight, et comme je ne m'en sers pas...
Je vais également remettre à zéro mon TimeMachine... Pas fana, mais à lire les commentaires, s'il ne reconnais pas la précédente version...

Pour le moment, ça marche très bien. On verra au fil du temps...

Pour ce qui est de l'update qui a flingué un HD racontée plus haut, je ne pense pas que ce soit ML. Il m'est arrivé la même chose en faisant une clean install de Leopard sur mon vieil iBook de 2005. Les mises à jour font tourner les disques durs à plein régime, ils chauffent. Et s'ils ont beaucoup servi, ils peuvent tout simplement flancher. C'est en tout cas ce qui m'était arrivé. J'ai retrouvé dans la description les mêmes symptômes.
Je ne pense donc pas que ML soit responsable, mais simplement l'âge du HD...

De Tokyo,

-M


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

Moi je suis vraiment satisfait de ML, le Mac est plus rapide au démarrage et à l'utilisation. 
Je me suis amusé à chronométrer le boot et bien il est 2 sec plus rapide que sous Lion, en moins de 17sec il est près à faire feu au lieu des 19s sous Lion.
Bon c'est pas super important mais ça prouve que ML est plus rapide que Lion.
Et je trouve que par rapport au passage de SL à L il y a moins de bug.
Mes sauvegardes TM fonctionnent comme avant et je n'ai rien perdu.
Pour l'instant il n'y a que la synchro des onglets ouverts sur les iMobiles qui ne marche pas et je déplore la perte des flux RSS dans mail.
Sinon pour le reste c'est du tout bon, pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2012)

l'application VOX ne lit plus actuellement les MP3 sur ML , mais fonctionne au poil avec MP4 AAC


----------



## polaroid62 (27 Juillet 2012)

polaroid62 a dit:


> Personne pour me renseigner?
> 
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/30/1343280122-capture-d-ecran-2012-07-26-a-07-21-14.png



Vraiment personne qui a une idée du problème :question: l'appli se lance sur mon macbook pro uniquement


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

Petit retour à chaud pour ma part car j'ai pas eu le temps de faire le tour complet : 

Télécharger mercredi soir, installé seulement hier soir que ce soit sur mon MBA (2011) ou mon iMac (2011) en parallèle. Pas en clean install parce que j'avais pas envie de me faire chier à faire une sauvegarde pour les deux. 
Environ 50 minutes sur l'iMac et 35 minutes sur le MBA.

Je laisse faire les différentes MAJs qu'il y avait à faire sur les deux (Je suis pas fan par contre des MAJs effectuées par le MAS  ) à savoir Java pour l'AirPlay, la MAJ du Firmware du MBA pour Power NAP et pour les deux iPhotos, iWork, etc. Il m'a également de nouveau reindexé le MBA (d'ailleurs, il a pas mal soufflé pendant l'installation de ML et les périodes de MAJ etc).

Je met 30 secondes de moins à booter sur mon iMac (1min04 contre 35. Oui, bon 29 ou 30, v'là quoi) et j'ai pas eu l'impression de gagner des secondes au démarrage pour mon MBA (sachant que j'ai pas pris le soin de chronométré avant l'installation de ML...). J'ai même eu un bug moi qui utilise un écran externe avec le MBA où l'affichage sur l'écran externe ne marchait pas (Plein de couleur bizarre comme si t'avais mal branché une péritel à l'époque) 

J'ai testé l'AirPlay (qu'à partir de l'iMac) et ça déchire ! Moi qui avait besoin de passer par AirVideo server sur mes Macs pour ensuite passer par l'iPad 2 qui utilisait l'AirPlay pour visionner sur l'ATV, maintenant, pu besoin de m'embeter à tout ça (sachant que mon ATV se trouve dans la pièce à coté de l'iMac, je peux utiliser la Magic Mouse sans soucis pour controler). J'ai eu quelque soucis d'affichage au début sur la télé (On voyait seulement dans le coin gauche l'écran de l'iMac et il prenait environ 3/4 de l'écran. Le reste restait en noir), mais après j'ai trifouillé les options jusqu'à ce que ça marche.

Concernant la suite iWork, c'est génial la synchro avec iCloud. J'ai retrouvé les différents fichiers Numbers de mon iPhone sur l'iMac et c'est géant. Si j'ai vraiment beaucoup de fichiers à synchroniser sur l'iCloud, peut être que je m'acheterais plus d'espace. A voir.

Je trouve le centre de notification assez sympa, c'est vraiment pas mal.
Diablo III marche toujours, donc pas de soucis pour ça.
Safari se lance plus rapidement et enfin l'omnibar. J'aime bien la barre bleu de chargement de la page, ça fait plus fluide. 

C'est tout pour le moment, et j'en suis pas déçu (pour l'instant).


----------



## xdm84 (27 Juillet 2012)

bonjour

mais désolé mais j'ai dû mal chercher. Sur Mountain on a plus l'option pour double cliquer dans une fenêtre pour la mettre dans le Dock ?

Merci


----------



## MacEye (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,

me conseillez vous l'installation de ML sur un MBP mid 2009 2,8 Ghz C2D 4go avec un SSD de 120 Go ? un upgrade de RAM à 8 Go ne serait-il pas nécessaire ? Je fais du traitement photo sous Aperture de formats RAW.


Bonne journée à tous 

Stéphane


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> C'est comme si l'installation de ML avait provoqué la destruction de mon MBPro... Comme une obsolescence programmée...
> Revenir en arrière va être difficile, il faut que je migre mes données et tout le bazar... pas de session Time Machine pour cette bécane, trop bête...:sick:



Non, je ne pense pas que l'obsolescence programmée (plus tendance irréfléchie et collective que véritable concept suivi par les constructeurs, sans doute) aille jusque là...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------




jmg a dit:


> que devons nous faire, tout de même pas acheter un nouveau demain ...?



Vous avez remis Lion dessus. 
C'est ce que je ferais. Vérifiez ensuite si vos bécanes sont compatibles (mais en général la règle chez Apple, c'est plutôt de refuser des machines qui pourraient encore faire tourner le système que d' "oublier" d'empêcher des installations sur des machines hors des listes de compatibilité.

Si les machines sont encore compatibles, attendez la 10.8.1, voire un peu plus.

Si vous restez avec votre problème, ça craint. Je me demande parfois si des bugs de l'OS ne peuvent pas "précipiter" la fin de machines qui commençaient à avoir des problèmes. Léopard avait inauguré des problèmes sur ma machine qui ne se sont plus vraiment arrêtés, mais je pense qu'elle avait déjà des problèmes venant du réseau électrique dégueulasse de mon boulot.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------




theiceman38 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Téléchargé hier dans l'après-midi, installé dans la soirée, tout marche très bien, safari est plus rapide et Messages marche très bien depuis que j'ai changer mes identifiants pour mettre mon adresse iCloud comme destinataire.
> J'aurais juste une remarque, un bémol qui commence à me rendre fous, je n'arrive pas à me connecter au Game Center, quand je valide les identifiants, il me dit qu'il arrive pas à se connecter au serveur Game Center.
> Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème et si oui comment le résoudre ?



Personnellement, chez mon petit neveu, je n'appelerais pas ça un bug, mais une fonctionnalité...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------




tenlove.cg a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, l'installation s'est déroulé correctement et sans aucun problème. Maintenant, au premier démarrage (et au second pour voir si cela changerais qqch de le redémarrer), mon écran est figé en mode "blanc sur noir" comme dans le menu Accessibilité de l'iPhone ... Bon voilà, est-ce que qqn aurait une solution ou qqch à faire ? Ici c'est la grosse galère ...
> 
> MacBook Pro 15 pouces, début 2011, 2 GHz Intel Core i7, 4GO 1333 MHz DDR3, Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 Mo



Tiens ?!? Un rédacteur d'AvosMac ... ?!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------

Sinon, d'autres ont constaté une amélioration du temps de boot ??? Parce que si c'est le cas, je vais peut-être y aller sur une clean install : j'ai pris 15 secondes sur mon MB alu late 2008 (1mn15, contre 1mn)... ??:mouais:


----------



## quetzal (27 Juillet 2012)

Mountain Lion maintenant installé sur mon MacBookPro fin 2011, après l'avoir installé sur mon MBA 2012.

Pas de problèmes à signaler pour l'instant. Je souhaiterais juste redonner leurs couleurs aux icones du Finder. J'ai trouvé une procédure très populaire sous Lion sur cette page. J'ai essayé, et cela ne semble pas fonctionner sous Mountain Lion. Mes icones restent grises. C'est la seule chose que je regrette de Snow Leopard. Si vous avez une solution, ou si une mise à jour de SIMBL pour Mountain Lion sort, ce serait le bonheur.


----------



## netgrabber (27 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas que l'obsolescence programmée (plus tendance irréfléchie et collective que véritable concept suivi par les constructeurs, sans doute) aille jusque là...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------
> 
> ...



C'est bizarre, je trouve que le deuxième poste contredit le premier... J'ai RDV dans un AppleStore la semaine prochaine pour vérifier ma machine, mais en tout cas, il n'a pas été question de prise en charge de la réparation par la pomme mais plutôt par ma pomme!


----------



## fouadhousni (27 Juillet 2012)

scherel a dit:


> Juste une hypothèse: J'enlèverai le "@" avant ton identifiant



Bonjour,

Le "@" est ajouté automatiquement par ML. J'ai effectué une clean install sur un autre Mac et twitter s'active là sans problème.

De même que Game Center, qui, sur les 2 Mac ayant été passé sur ML en MAJ, ne fonctionne pas non plus :-( Et sur celui ayant eu la clean install, ca roule sans souci!

Voili voilou...


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2012)

À quel moment tu trouves qu'il y a une contradiction ?


----------



## quetzal (27 Juillet 2012)

ValKor a dit:


> Le seul truc étrange, c'est Time Machine.
> Quand j'ouvre les préférences, il me dit aucune sauvegarde, mais quand j'entre dans TM, je vois bien toutes mes anciennes sauvegardes. EDIT: mais elles sont toutes vides en fait!
> Là j'en ai lancé une nouvelle, mais elle prend 11Go...
> Ou alors c'est normal, au changement d'OS il ne considère plus les sauvegardes précédentes comme les siennes?



Moi, c'est 14 Go. Ca me parait normal au changement d'OS. Mais si tu fais "Entrer dans TimeMachine", tu vois bien que tu peux avoir accès à tes anciens dossiers (je l'ai fait même en cours de sauvegarde.


----------



## BoonStra (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Passage hier sur Mountain Lion en clean install.

Par contre, j'ai un problème avec Mail 6, je dois être idiot mais je n'arrive pas à le configurer comme avant&#8230; Il n'y a plus dans les préférences avancées des comptes l'option "Après récupération supprimer la copie du serveur" : "Immédiatement" / "Après une journée" / "Après une semaine" etc

De plus j'ai maintenant des dossiers "DRAFT" "OUTBOX" "QUARANTAINE" et "TRASH", je ne sais pas à quoi ils correspondent ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos lumières

*EDIT : c'est j'ai trouvé, Mail créé par défaut les comptes en IMAP et il me les fallait en POP*


----------



## quetzal (27 Juillet 2012)

Concernant la solution pour remettre des icones de couleur dans le Finder, j'ai fait un petit tour sur le net anglophone, et visiblement si la solution pour Lion ne marche pas sous Mountain Lion, c'est que SIMBL n'a pas été mis à jour pour ce dernier.

Un développeur a réalisé un paquet, qui quand SIMBL fonctionnera sera très simple à installer. Surveillez donc la page indiquée. Et prévenez-nous si une autre solution a été développée entre temps.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2012)

Je poursuis mes tests de ML :

J'ai un truc chiant lors de la navigation avec Safari&#8230; :mouais:

Je consulte un des fils de ce forum et reviens en arrière avec le balayage à un doigt et là le fil consulté apparait avec toujours la pastille bleue foncée à gauche indiquant des messages non lus&#8230; :hein:

Je dois faire un clic-droit pour recharger la page avec la bonne pastille&#8230; :mouais:

D'autres ont-ils ce souci ?


----------



## Superjet59 (27 Juillet 2012)

Installation sans soucis, juste une question, sur SL lors du relevé de Mail, il y avait à coté de la boite à lettre une petite roue qui tournait et indiquait l'activité et surtout la fin de la relève d'une boite particulière.
Je ne vois plus cela sur ML, suis je le seul ou y à t'il une option pour remettre cette visualisation ?


----------



## netgrabber (27 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> À quel moment tu trouves qu'il y a une contradiction ?


D'abord tu mets en doute le fait qu'il y ait de l'obsolescence programmée et ensuite tu soupçonnes que des mises à jour précipite la fin de certaines machines... par des "bugs" ce qui pour moi revient à programmer leur fin...
De là à devenir parano...


----------



## 2predators4you (27 Juillet 2012)

Lors de l'installation, les folders et mails contenus dans ces folders ont disparu. Les mails non classé sont bien toujours présents dans la boite de réception.
Je n'ai encore aucune idée où les rechercher.
par contre, mon imac fonctionne plus rapidement.
Parallel 7 fonctonnen également plus rapidement
A+


----------



## billboc (27 Juillet 2012)

Depuis que j'ai passé un de mes mac sous ML, l'icône de mon compte (celle qui s'affiche au démarrage pour entrer le mot de passe) a changé sur tous mes autres mac (qui eux sont encore sous Lion)

Et lorsque je remet l'icône d'origine, elle rechange encore a chaque redémarrage !!!

me pousserait on à passer tous mes mac sous ML ???


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2012)

​


netgrabber a dit:


> D'abord tu mets en doute le fait qu'il y ait de l'obsolescence programmée et ensuite tu soupçonnes que des mises à jour précipite la fin de certaines machines... par des "bugs" ce qui pour moi revient à programmer leur fin...
> De là à devenir parano...




1.* Je n'ai pas mis en doute qu'il y ait un phénomène d'obsolescence programmée*. C'est un vieux truc à moi que j'ai piqué chez Sartre : on peut avoir un processus qui _objectivement_ apparaît comme voulu, alors que _subjectivement_ personne ne s'est concerté pour y arriver. Pour parler comme JPS : "_tout se passe comme si_" il y avait une obsolescence programmée mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il y ait eu véritablement des ententes ou des collusions. Mais le phénomène est bien d'une certaine manière voulu puisque les décisions prises par les entrepreneurs vont dans ce sens et cela devient une réalité pour ceux qui le subissent. Tout ça pour dire qu'il peut y avoir un processus enclenché pour ainsi dire volontairement par les hommes sans qu'il y ait pour autant quelque chose comme un "complot" décidé sciemment. 

2.* J'ai juste dit que l'obsolescence programmée ne va pas, si elle existe (et pour moi elle existe à titre de processus objectif) jusqu'à la destruction voulue du matériel.*

3.*Par contre, j'admet tout à fait qu'Apple va un peu vite à déclarer une machine obsolète pour tel ou tel système*. La justification qu'ils laissent transpirer c'est que ça dégraderait l'image de leur boîte que des machines fasse tourner selon leurs critères incorrectement un de leur nouveau et superbe système d'exploitation. Par exemple ils estiment qu'un MacBook early 2008 ne mérite pas un Mountain Lion... Or, c'est de notoriété presque publique parmi les macfans qu'on peut souvent très bien faire tourner un nouveau système sur des machines jugées indignes par Apple. Par contre, c'est vrai que ça en prend souvent un petit coup au niveau des performances, et il y a le risque d'incompatibilité matérielle qui n'est plus négligeable. Apple en réalité, tend à lâcher de plus en plus vite les "vieilles" machines. C'est d'autant plus chié que leur clientèle historique est constitué de personnes qui gardaient leurs machines assez longtemps et étaient fiers de pouvoir le faire. Ca se dégrade avec l'arrivé des switcherZ avides de nouveauté, qui amènent avec eux la corde pour se faire traîner derrière le charriot de la "modernité". 

4.* Mais je le répète, je ne pense pas que ta machine ait été torpillée exprès*, mais simplement que les bugs résiduels des X.0, 1, 2 et 3 peuvent peut-être _précipiter_ la mort d'une machine qui était déjà pas loin de passer de vie à trépas, par exemple pour un problème électrique.


----------



## twinworld (27 Juillet 2012)

depuis l'installation il y a 1 jour, je constate une perte plus fréquente de la connexion wifi. Il faut redémarrer l'ordinateur pour retrouver la connexion. Le problème est que la dernière perte s'est produite durant une sauvegarde TM. 

A présent, lorsque j'essaie de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde, j'ai un message d'erreur : "Limage disque de sauvegarde «*/Volumes/Time Machine/MacBook Pro de abcxyz.sparsebundle*» est déjà utilisée."

Je vais tenter de sauvegarder sur mon 2ème disque TM de secours.


----------



## patboil (27 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Mountain Lion téléchargé et installé en fin d'AM.
> Tout semble bien fonctionner.
> Safari 6 est plus rapide, vraiment.
> Les rappels, notes et autres nouveauté de révolutionne pas Lion mais apporte un net rapprochement avec iOS.
> ...


as-tu l'appletv 2 ou le 3? car moi ca fonctionne pas avec le 2. je ne vois meme pas l'icône dans le menu du haut.
j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un m'explique !


----------



## sphillips (27 Juillet 2012)

Alors, apparemment, y'a toujours des soucis avec l'iMac 2009 pour le wifi (déconnections très fréquentes), mais en plus il est devenu super méga lent. La roue multicolore tourne très souvent, la sortie de l'écran de veille met des plombes etc....

Quelqu'un a les mêmes soucis ??


----------



## twinworld (27 Juillet 2012)

sphillips a dit:


> Alors, apparemment, y'a toujours des soucis avec l'iMac 2009 pour le wifi (déconnections très fréquentes),


les déconnexions wifi fréquentes ne concernent pas que l'iMac. C'est pareil sur mon MBP.


----------



## sphillips (27 Juillet 2012)

twinworld a dit:


> les déconnexions wifi fréquentes ne concernent pas que l'iMac. C'est pareil sur mon MBP.



Bizarre ça, car sur mon MBP, tout marche à merveille. Ca a l'air d'être assez aléatoire les soucis en fonction des machines....


----------



## salamèche (27 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas que l'obsolescence programmée (plus tendance irréfléchie et collective que véritable concept suivi par les constructeurs, sans doute) aille jusque là...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------
> 
> ...



Oui le temps de boot (démarrage) est devenu très correct... (Envie d'un SSD ils baissent !)


----------



## bolan (27 Juillet 2012)

Passage ce jour de Snow Leopard à Mountain Lion (maj et pas clean install). Au début grosse peur car l'écran était noir. En fait, s'est normal pour cause d'install. Laisser tranquillement passer cet état et il redémarre plus beau qu'avant. RAS pas de problème sauf quelques soft à mettre à jour, mais c'est normal.

Démarrage rapide sur mon macbook pro mid 2010. Je vais néanmoins passer à 8gb de ram car 3.5 gb sont utilisés.


----------



## Mehdib92 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé ML hier soir. Ce matin, impossible de sortir le mac de la veille obligé de l'éteindre avec le bouton. Et depuis il est inutilisable... Il plante et j'ai la roue multicolore pendant 5 minutes toutes les 2 minutes. 

J'ai essayé de réparer les autorisation en rebootant en single user mais rien...

Meme avec aucune app lancé ca le fait. Le moniteur d'activité ne semble rien montrer de bizarre. Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> J'ai testé l'AirPlay (qu'à partir de l'iMac) et ça déchire ! Moi qui avait besoin de passer par AirVideo server sur mes Macs pour ensuite passer par l'iPad 2 qui utilisait l'AirPlay pour visionner sur l'ATV, maintenant, pu besoin de m'embeter à tout ça (sachant que mon ATV se trouve dans la pièce à coté de l'iMac, je peux utiliser la Magic Mouse sans soucis pour controler). J'ai eu quelque soucis d'affichage au début sur la télé (On voyait seulement dans le coin gauche l'écran de l'iMac et il prenait environ 3/4 de l'écran. Le reste restait en noir), mais après j'ai trifouillé les options jusqu'à ce que ça marche.



J'ai le même soucis mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la solution 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------




BoonStra a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Passage hier sur Mountain Lion en clean install.
> 
> ...



Si t'as ça c'est que t'as configuré tes comptes en IMAP au lieu de POP
Reste comme ça c'est ieux, ça synchronise tes mails sur tous tes iBidules à condition de les avoir tous paramètré en compte mail IMAP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

Et je confirme que le temps de boot est plus rapide


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> J'ai le même soucis mais je n'arrive pas à trouver la solution



Je t'expliquerais bien ce que j'ai du faire, mais j'suis au boulot et j'ai pas mon Mac sous la main.
Je crois qu'il faut que t'aille dans les réglages du moniteur, tu coches un trucs du genre "Optimiser pour l'Apple TV" et une autre case à cocher "Plein écran". Il me semble que c'est des trucs du genre. Désolé de ma non précision 
Sachant que j'ai Apple TV3 sans la dernière MAJ. C'est tout ce que je peux te dire pour l'instant...


----------



## chrisensei (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec le *magic trackpad*, dès que je sors de veille il ne reconnait plus le fonctionnement avec 4 doigts ! Je n'ai plus la possibilité de changer de bureau etc ... 
Je suis obligé de fermer et de rouvrir ma session pour retrouver un fonctionnement normal, déconnecter et reconnecter le trackpad ne résout pas le problème..
Si quelqu'un à une idée.
Merci.


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> Je t'expliquerais bien ce que j'ai du faire, mais j'suis au boulot et j'ai mon Mac sous la main.
> Je crois qu'il faut que t'aille dans les réglages du moniteur, tu coches un trucs du genre "Optimiser pour l'Apple TV" et une autre case à cocher "Plein écran". Il me semble que c'est des trucs du genre. Désolé de ma non précision
> Sachant que j'ai Apple TV3 sans la dernière MAJ. C'est tout ce que je peux te dire pour l'instant...


OK merci c'est déjà une bonne aide.
J'ai l'&#63743;TV 3 normalement avec la dernière MAJ.
Bon je teste tout de suite (j'ai mon AM pour testé ML  ) et je te dis si ça marche


----------



## tsss (27 Juillet 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> .....
> Je crois qu'il faut que t'aille dans les réglages du moniteur, tu coches un trucs du genre "Optimiser pour l'Apple TV" et une autre case à cocher "Plein écran"......



Si j'ai bien suivi en image ça donne ça :


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

Et bien merci beaucoup j'ai trouvé grace à toi, et j'ai bien la recopie de mon écran en plein écran sur le plasma 
Ouahou surfer sur un 55" ça le fait quand même 
Donc il faut bien coché "Optimisé pour AirPlay" et décoché "Correction Plein Ecran" pour ceux qui auront besoin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------




tsss a dit:


> Si j'ai bien suivi en image ça donne ça :



Euh non pas du tout 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

Au risque de passer pour un boulet je ne sais pas faire les captures d'ecran sur Mac.
Donne moi la méthode et je te fais la copie de la config airplay


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> Si j'ai bien suivi en image ça donne ça :



Nan, c'est dans les préférences moniteurs même. 
Tu peux choisir normalement comment se comporte l'écran lorsque AirPlay est activé. 
D'ailleurs, je sais pas si c'est un bug, mais j'ai lancé une vidéo (avec VLC) sur l'ATV, je met la vidéo en pause, j'arrête l'AirPlay. Je relance la vidéo mais le son sortait quand même sur l'ATV (j'ai pas regardé si la vidéo était encore présente tiens). J'ai du changer de film pour que le son revienne sur l'iMac.


----------



## tsss (27 Juillet 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> ... J'ai RDV dans un AppleStore la semaine prochaine pour vérifier ma machine, mais en tout cas, il n'a pas été question de prise en charge de la réparation par la pomme mais plutôt par ma pomme!



Tu verras bien, il vont surement faire des tests ... mais ce serait bien que tu nous dises quel est le modèle exact de ton MBP, cela pourrait permettre de mettre en lumière un défaut du modèle (le défaut dont je parle). 
Quoiqu'il en soit, lors de ton rdv AppleStore, reste sympa, courtois, et vas y avec un maximum d'infos sur les pannes récurrentes à certains mbp (celui dont je parle ......).


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------
> 
> Au risque de passer pour un boulet je ne sais pas faire les captures d'ecran sur Mac.
> Donne moi la méthode et je te fais la copie de la config airplay



Tu fais CMD + MAJ + 3 pour une copie du bureau entiere ou CMD + MAJ + 4 pour faire une selection dans un cadre. Ou sinon tu appuye tout de suite après sur ESPACE pour faire l'impression ecran d'une fenetre seulement.


----------



## tsss (27 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> .......
> 
> Euh non pas du tout
> 
> ....






Siciliano a dit:


> Nan, c'est dans les préférences moniteurs même.
> ......



:rose:

ah ... ça alors .. 





c'est un peu pareil non .... 

(cmd+maj+F4 > capture de l'écran / cmd+maj+F3 > capture sélective)


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> ah ... ça alors ..
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ça. 
Bah c'est quand même pas pareil 

Tu coches "Optimisé pour AirPlay" et hop.


----------



## tsss (27 Juillet 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> C'est exactement ça.
> Bah c'est quand même pas pareil
> 
> Tu coches "Optimisé pour AirPlay" et hop.



:mouais:

C'est pareil, sauf que :

soit tu fixes l'option dans les prèf moniteur ... mais tu peux changer à la volé via l'icône airplay

soit, tu changes à la volée suivant tes besoins.

Le switch à la volée reste ultra pratique.


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

tsss a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> C'est pareil, sauf que :
> 
> ...



Bah il manque correction plein écran (même si c'est coché de base) et résolution à l'échelle.

(Oui, je chipote ).


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> Tu fais CMD + MAJ + 3 pour une copie du bureau entiere ou CMD + MAJ + 4 pour faire une selection dans un cadre. Ou sinon tu appuye tout de suite après sur ESPACE pour faire l'impression ecran d'une fenetre seulement.



Merciiiiiiiii 

Alors voilà comment il faut cocher pour que l'&#63743;TV affiche le bureau en plein écran.





Par contre j'ai arrêté la recopie, eteind l'&#63743;TV et relancer la recopie et il a fallu que je reprenne les réglages


----------



## tsss (27 Juillet 2012)

Siciliano a dit:


> .....
> (Oui, je chipote ).



Donc voilà ! Siciliano est un chipoteur


----------



## MrClaye (27 Juillet 2012)

J'viens d'install Mountain Lion après avoir galéré à le download (512K ).

C'est un peu décevant les notifications. Je n'ai pu voir que celles de Twitter pour le moment mais c'est un peu dommage qu'on ne puisse pas consulter les "Mentions" entières et répondre directement depuis là. Je crois que c'est MacG qui avait évoqué l'aspect un peu trop passif des notif... c'est pas faux.


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour les prévoyant comme moi, le nouveau Lion Diskmaker V2.0rc3 est dispo ICI
Il permet de créer une clé USB bootable de Lion ou de Mountain Lion.
La mienne est en train de se faire, et je garde celle de Lion... au cas où


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2012)

salamèche a dit:


> Oui le temps de boot (démarrage) est devenu très correct... (Envie d'un SSD ils baissent !)


Bon ! Suite à un écran noir lors d'une sortie de veille prolongée. Rien de bien méchant, mais quand j'ai des signes comme ça je me méfie et en considérant quelques retours qui semblent attester une amélioration du temps de boot, j'ai fait une clean install. 

Résultat (toujours sur mon MB alu late 2008)
SL : 1mn 30 (!!!) pour arriver sur ma session 
Lion : 1mn (du mieux étant donné qu'il était sur la session très rapidement ensuite)
Mountain Lion dirty install : 1mn 15
Mountain Lion clean install : 40 secondes.
(tout ça au niveau de l'écran d'accueil)

À voir avec quelques applis qui sont censées partir au démarrage (mais normalement c'est après l'écran d'accueil) 

Si ça se confirme, je serais du genre à considérer que 20 secondes de moins, ça vaut une clean install... (de toute façon, c'était la première fois que je dérogeais) ...


----------



## desertea (27 Juillet 2012)

MrClaye a dit:


> J'viens d'install Mountain Lion après avoir galéré à le download (512K ).
> 
> C'est un peu décevant les notifications. Je n'ai pu voir que celles de Twitter pour le moment mais c'est un peu dommage qu'on ne puisse pas consulter les "Mentions" entières et répondre directement depuis là. Je crois que c'est MacG qui avait évoqué l'aspect un peu trop passif des notif... c'est pas faux.



Apple profit juste pour introduire quelques fonctions à dix balles qui de plus ne sont compatibles uniquement pour les machines quasi neuve.
A force de prendre les clients pour des pigeons, le retour de manivelle sera d'autant plus douloureux.
Pour ma part, leur mise à jour ils peuvent bien la garder, leur iPhone prochain également et tout le reste.
J'adore OSX ou IOS on ne sait plus !! mais il y a des limites !! 
C'est la même chose pour IOS6, quelques fonctions pour pousser à changer de téléphone, d'iPad, etc ...
La crise est une réalité, et elle rattrapera tôt ou tard le secteur !! Beaucoup se tourneront vers des abo style Free à 20&#8364; sans changer de portable, alors un iPhone à 700&#8364; ça fait rigoler !!
Idem pour les portable, déjà qu'à 2000&#8364; tu payes cher le matos, alors si en plus pour avoir la dernière fonction pour allumer la lumière du salon il faut le changer, non merci.
La pomme a faillie disparaitre il y a quelques temps et ils se sentent invincible aujourd'hui. La roue va tourner et plus rapidement qu'on le croit !!! 

Dommage cette politique, qui dégoute.


----------



## salamèche (27 Juillet 2012)

desertea a dit:


> Apple profit juste pour introduire quelques fonctions à dix balles qui de plus ne sont compatibles uniquement pour les machines quasi neuve.
> A force de prendre les clients pour des pigeons, le retour de manivelle sera d'autant plus douloureux.
> Pour ma part, leur mise à jour ils peuvent bien la garder, leur iPhone prochain également et tout le reste.
> J'adore OSX ou IOS on ne sait plus !! mais il y a des limites !!
> ...



La pomme a t'elle un gout acide?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juillet 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> Bon, l'installation de Montain Lion semble avoir été fatale à mon macbookpro... J'ai démonté le disque dur, je l'ai formaté, installé Lion qui était installé avant, et remis dans la bécane, plus rien ne marche, l'ordinateur semble décédé.
> 
> Dois-je faire le lien entre cette installation et le décès de la machine? 1 seconde avant sa mort, Napoléon était vivant et mon MBP aussi... Il fonctionnait parfaitement bien ce matin et ce soir il est mort, entre les deux il y a eu l'installation de Montain Lion...
> RIP my dear MBP...


Je pense plutôt à un pb de disque dur qui aurait rendu l'âme. Mais tu devrais ouvrir un fil dédié à ton pb


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Juillet 2012)

salamèche a dit:


> La pomme a t'elle un gout acide?



Pourtant il y a une réelle évolution technologique que seule Apple maîtrise.
Le système est stable cohérent performant : le matériel fiable, de qualité et esthétique.
Les gens ne sont pas obligés d'acheter et de renouveler s'ils ne veulent pas de tout ça.
Mais le fait est que seule cette entreprise nous fait encore rêver et bouleverse nos habitudes.
Je ne suis pas naïf et je suis conscient que les aspect rentabilité et commerciaux sont biens présents mais je entièrement satisfait de mes investissements pour ces matériels Apple.
La seule chose qu'on ne peut pas (ou pouvons ) leur reprocher : de ne pas avancer...


----------



## FlnY (27 Juillet 2012)

je viens de remarquer quelque chose depuis la passage a ML . c'est qu'on peut sortir de la veille de l'écran en touchant le trackpad mais en revanche lorsque c'est l'ordi qui est en veille. on est obligé d'appuyer sur une touche.

Quelqu'un sait comment rétablir le clic pour la sortie de veille lorsque c'est l'ordi qui est en veille et pas seulement l'écran ?


----------



## Darkroxy3 (27 Juillet 2012)

Salut la gang, je devrait recevoir mon mbp Retina la semaine prochaine et je me demandais si je devrait garder lion et faire la mise à jour mountain lion plus tard quand les bugs seront réviser ou bien c'est pas si pire et je devrais le saut avant de mettre tout mon data dans ce monstre. 

Dernière question, c'est tu possible de faire la demande du code pour moutain et pas le télecharger tout suit?


----------



## bgali (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème est que je ne peux même pas télécharger MOUNTAIN LION ....

Dès que je clique sur l'applestore j'ai le message suivant :

" Impossible de finaliser votre achat

Impossible de vérifier le fichier de distribution du produit.
il est peut-être endommagéé ou non signé.

OK  "

C'est quoi ce truc : serveurs surchargés ou quoi
Si quelqu'un a une idée merci de me le faire savoir


----------



## quetzal (27 Juillet 2012)

Enfin trouvé la solution pour obtenir les icones en coleur : il est plus facile et plus direct d'installer EasySIMBL que SIMBL tout court. On installe EasySIMBL dans le Finder en cochant l'option Colour, et ça marche ! Tout simplement. Si vous voulez d'autres icones couleur, vous pouvez les remplacer.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2012)

Installer depuis hier via mon macbook (acheté lundi) Core i5 2.5ghz 4go Ram DD 500go.
Un OS sympa. Mais j'ai le sentiment qu'il n'est pas encore au point. 
Safari 6 est sympa, plus rapide et pratique mais grosse deception, plus de RSS. 
Les notifications sont bien, mais plante constament avec twitter, j'ai beau configurer mon log in dans les preferences, je ne reçois rien, et sur le site de twitter, a chaque connexion, Mountain Lion me demande "Voulez-vous autoriser dautres applications OS X à utiliser ce compte Twitter ?". Et Mountain Lion ne semble avoir la mémoire très courte, puisque lorsque j'autorise, il me redemande a chaque fois. De plus, Twitter bug sévère depuis mountain lion. A chaque fois, le petit message "désolé on s'est trompé quelque part, refresh your page". C'est pénible quand on tweet. la fonction vocale fonctionne plutôt pas mal dans l'ensemble même si OS X a quelques problèmes pour comprendre quelques mots, il faut articuler, mais c'est plutôt sympa.
Un peu plus de fluidité dans l'os aurait été pas mal, exemple, le temps d'apparition du petit nuage a coté de l'app qu'on veut virer du dock.
A voir si Apple va corriger ces bugs...dans l'ensemble il est bien. Mais des corrections seront obligatoires.


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2012)

Très simple : 

- installé assez rapidement tout de même.
- Aucun soucis détecté, tout fonctionne.
- Avec lion ( imac quad core i5 8 GG de RAM ) "33,5 seconde pour démarrer à partir du "gong"....avec ML : 49,3 secondes ! ( cherchez l'erreur ! )

PS : à partir de l'apple store, je n'ai fait que " installer " et à priori je n'ai rien payé !  (d'habitude cela passe par plusieurs fenêtres d'alertes, etc...mon imac date de février 2012 mais je trouve cela étonnant ! )


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Très simple :
> 
> - installé assez rapidement tout de même.
> - Aucun soucis détecté, tout fonctionne.
> ...



Ça s'accélère après le deuxième démarrage, moi aussi mon MBP a démarré plus lentement que sous Lion, et maintenant il est plus rapide.


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Ça s'accélère après le deuxième démarrage, moi aussi mon MBP a démarré plus lentement que sous Lion, et maintenant il est plus rapide.



2ème démarrage : 32 secondes ( j'en ai gagné 1 :love: avec ML, pour le moment...)

( oui...tu avais raison )


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> 2ème démarrage : 32 secondes ( j'en ai gagné 1 :love: avec ML, pour le moment...)
> 
> ( oui...tu avais raison )



Mon MBP te bat à plate couture car il a gagné........... 2sec


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Mon MBP te bat à plate couture car il a gagné........... 2sec



  Je m'entraîne ! Je m'entraîne ! Je chronomètre....après les essais, demain : la course !


----------



## JLB21 (27 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En phase de test sur un DD externe sur lequel Lion était installé
> 
> J'en avais fait un clone auparavant bien sûr
> 
> ...


Idem pour moi pour Parallels, je suis obligé de re-payer 49  pour la mise à jour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2012)

iMac 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 duo mid 2007 - 3 GB RAM - ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256 Mo ... ML fonctionne parfaitement - aucun bug à signaler !

Malgré mes "pauvres" 3 GB RAM ML semble plus réactif que Lion !


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2012)

Une bonne mise à jour 10.7.5 quoi !


----------



## netgrabber (27 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> 1.* Je n'ai pas mis en doute qu'il y ait un phénomène d'obsolescence programmée*. C'est un vieux truc à moi que j'ai piqué chez Sartre : on peut avoir un processus qui _objectivement_ apparaît comme voulu, alors que _subjectivement_ personne ne s'est concerté pour y arriver. Pour parler comme JPS : "_tout se passe comme si_" il y avait une obsolescence programmée mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il y ait eu véritablement des ententes ou des collusions. Mais le phénomène est bien d'une certaine manière voulu puisque les décisions prises par les entrepreneurs vont dans ce sens et cela devient une réalité pour ceux qui le subissent. Tout ça pour dire qu'il peut y avoir un processus enclenché pour ainsi dire volontairement par les hommes sans qu'il y ait pour autant quelque chose comme un "complot" décidé sciemment.
> 
> 2.* J'ai juste dit que l'obsolescence programmée ne va pas, si elle existe (et pour moi elle existe à titre de processus objectif) jusqu'à la destruction voulue du matériel.*
> 
> ...



Ok, je comprends. Dans mon esprit, malgré tout, reste le doute: est-ce que, si je n'avais pas installé ML sur cette machine, je ne serais pas encore en train de travailler dessus tranquillement?

De toute manière, c'est fait... Mardi, le gentil bonhomme en bleu avec sa pomme sur le torse me rendra son verdict, sans appel possible... Vu qu'il s'agit là de mon outil de travail, il faudra bien que je prenne des décisions...
Merci pour tes explications très bien argumentées et ne crois pas que je sois un troll qui cherche la petite bête... Juste une grande déception de perdre une machine qui m'accompagnait depuis plus de 5 ans déjà! C'est pas mal !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Une bonne mise à jour 10.7.5 quoi !


Non non ! ...je suis bien en 10.8 !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non non ! ...je suis bien en 10.8 !!!!!:rateau:



Juste une question d'arrondi, non ?


----------



## Flo49 (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour moi tout va bien et safari est vraiment plus rapide, le seule chose c'est que je ne retrouve pas le bouton orange avec la fleche blanche( snapback) il n'est que ds l'onglet Historique.
Quelqu'un sait comment le remettre ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Juste une question d'arrondi, non ?



Mais non !!!!!


----------



## big41 (27 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Je m'entraîne ! Je m'entraîne ! Je chronomètre....après les essais, demain : la course !



Ça va être les JO du Mac


----------



## da capo (27 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je ne suis pas tendre mais j'ai quelques soucis (pas bien graves) qui me font réagir ainsi.

Alors certes, payer 15.99 &#8364; pour un OS c'est anecdotique. Ceci est un bon point mais c'est aussi un moyen imparable de dévaloriser le produit.
Apple ne nous a pas habitués à cela pour le matériel (au contraire) et voilà que depuis un an, le prix des logiciels s'écroule. FinalCut Pro voit son prix divisé par 5, les systèmes passent de 129 &#8364; à 30 puis 16 &#8364;.
Il devient plus cher de s'équiper d'un utilitaire que d'acquérir le nouveau système.

En soi, pourquoi pas ? Après tout nous achetons une machine dotée de fonctionnalités et la partie système dans le fond n'a qu'un intérêt très faible pour le plus grand nombre.

Ceci dit, Mountain Lion ne vaut pas les 15.99&#8364; que j'ai payés (sans sourciller).

Pourquoi ?
Parce que comme je le faisait remarquer à LeBig, cette version du système n'est qu'un rattrapage, qu'une adaptation et pas une version "entière".

A cela, je donnerai pour l'exemple la quantité bien faible (en dépit des annonces) d'avancées réelles. Pour faire court, il y a 1 et 1 seule modification notable : os X se rapproche de iOs.
Le outils sont renommés et/ou "explosés" comme dans iOS, les nouveautés reprennent les principes iOS etc.

Dès lors que l'on ne dispose pas (par choix) de iDevice, l'intérêt est donc réduit.

D'autant plus réduit que :
- toutes les machines éligibles à 10.7 ne le sont plus pour 10.8.
- des fonctionnalités comme PowerNap sont réservées aux seules machines équipées d'un SSD et qui plus est estampillé Apple.
- Le centre de notifications qui semblait être un vrai plus se révèle inintéressant car incapable de gérer le temps réel : pour être clair, si je dois lancer Mail pour savoir si j'ai reçu des messages, à quoi bon avoir des notifications ? D'un coup, d'un seul, voilà ce centre de notifications réduit à n'afficher que quelques rappels (et pas tous chez moi) et des éléments de Calendrier que de toutes façons je conserve ouvert en permanence pour gérer mes petites affaires. La séparation en 2 applications (Calendrier et Rappels) est clairement pour moi une erreur au regard de mon usage. Ben oui quoi ?! Comme la plupart des gens qui travaillent j'ai des temps occupés à des taches particulières (réalité), des dates de rendu à respecter (rappels dans le calendrier) et des taches à réaliser de façon plus diffuse, quand je peux, quand j'ai le temps.
- La seule option nouvelle et opérationnelle malgré le fait qu'elle soit anecdotique est la dictée vocale. Mais comme elle n'est pas activée d'office (au contraire de quelques autres trucs anecdotiques non désirés), on risque de passer à côté facilement.

Et pourtant j'ai choisi de passer de 10.7 à 10.8 :/
Et j'ai même pas de iPhone, encore moins de iPad&#8230;

Mouaih&#8230; faudra que je m'habitue.

Il faut croire que le temps pourri de ces dernières semaines a joué en faveur de Apple : on trouve des compensations comme on peut.

PS : gagner 2 secondes au démarrage, je m'en b***le d'une force !!! De toutes façons, ma machine ne s'éteint que de façon exceptionnelle&#8230; alors nakafoute des 2 secondes.


----------



## Yip (27 Juillet 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je poursuis mes tests de ML :
> 
> J'ai un truc chiant lors de la navigation avec Safari :mouais:
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai la même chose sur Lion sur mon MBPR  et d'ailleurs pareil avec Firefox sur mon iMac sous Leopard que je suis obligé d'utiliser car Safari déconne depuis une mise à jour il y a quelques mois. Ça me gave, je pensais que c'était l'évolution des butineurs, s'il y a moyen de retrouver le comportement d'avant ça m'arrangerait. :mouais:


----------



## jogary (27 Juillet 2012)

- Avant, sur mon dock, il y avait des petits points RONDS, visibles, des applis en fonction.
Maintenant, ce sont de petits rectangles plus fins que je vois moins bien...peut-être me faut-il des lunettes ou alors c'est ML...

- J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois et j'avais beau avoir fermées mes applis, safari et mail se sont lancés au démarrage !

- Safari me dit au démarrage : pas de connexion internet ! 

Bref,...quelques petits bugs que je n'avais pas avant mais je mets cela sur le compte de la jeunesse...

( j'ai l'impression...que c'est moins véloce...juste l'impression... )

Pour les p'ta......de secondes au démarrage  cela change bien souvent....doit se passer des trucs la-dedans...:mouais:

En revanche, pour éteindre : 2 secondes chrono !


----------



## polux748 (27 Juillet 2012)

C'est fabuleux que vous ayez fais ce suivie de Mountain Lion depuis sa sortie. Car, je me tâtais à mettre à jour comme au départ de Lion. Mais là, je vais rester sage, pour attendre une M.A.J.  Officiel du beau Mountain Lion. Et continuer à câliner mon petit Lion sur MBP.


----------



## florian1003 (27 Juillet 2012)

Moi, tout s'est bien passé, du téléchargement à l'installation. Je le trouve globalement plus véloce avec un safari 6 vraiment plus rapide. iCloud est maintenant complètement integré au système. La synchro iOS - OS X est parfaite. Très satisfait.


----------



## Robert3 (27 Juillet 2012)

bgali a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon problème est que je ne peux même pas télécharger MOUNTAIN LION ....
> 
> ...







J'ai eu Le meme sourci. Il faut que tu désactives ton anti virus et ça marche.


----------



## sphillips (27 Juillet 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis (Mac devenu lent notamment), vous pouvez tenter de réinstaller ML en suivant la même procédure qu'en partant de Lion (télécharger via App Store donc). Ca n'effacera pas les données, donc au pire ça fait perdre du temps.

(J'ai pas essayé encore, donc je sais pas si ça changera quelque chose, mais qui ne tente rien....)


----------



## Robert3 (27 Juillet 2012)

J'étais passe de Snow Leopard à Mountain Lion. J'en suis très content, véloce sur mon iMac 2011. Safari plus rapide et surtout, plus de Kernel Panics. En effet, j'avais deinstallé Lion et revenu à SL.

Seules déceptions:
1) le domaine iCloud.com n'est pas tout à fait prêt pour activer Mail et Notes. J'ai le message d'erreur "Impossible d'activer Notes maintenant". 
2) Malgré la pastille cochée pour Rappels dans les prefs Notifications, les rappels en retard ne sont pas affichés sur l'icône rappels (comme dans iOS 6). 


Le reste parfait, notamment la synchronisation avec les appareils quasi instantanée. Et iMessage qui est super. 


Le tout m'a l'air plus stable que Lion, le windows me du Mac


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Très simple :
> 
> - installé assez rapidement tout de même.
> - Aucun soucis détecté, tout fonctionne.
> ...


L'erreur, à mon avis, c'est l'installation en mise à jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------




netgrabber a dit:


> Ok, je comprends. Dans mon esprit, malgré tout, reste le doute: est-ce que, si je n'avais pas installé ML sur cette machine, je ne serais pas encore en train de travailler dessus tranquillement?
> 
> De toute manière, c'est fait... Mardi, le gentil bonhomme en bleu avec sa pomme sur le torse me rendra son verdict, sans appel possible... Vu qu'il s'agit là de mon outil de travail, il faudra bien que je prenne des décisions...
> Merci pour tes explications très bien argumentées et ne crois pas que je sois un troll qui cherche la petite bête... Juste une grande déception de perdre une machine qui m'accompagnait depuis plus de 5 ans déjà! C'est pas mal !


Malheureusement, je me suis déjà posé aussi ce genre de question. Un technicien te répondrait peut-être qu'elle aurait pu effectivement tenir une semaine, un mois, un an... ou pas... J'espère que ce n'est "que" le disque dur qui a lâché. En espérant aussi que tu as des sauvegardes, évidemment.


----------



## sunnlight (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

Je serais curieux de savoir si la recherche des mises à jour de logiciels se fait automatiquement avec mountain lion?

Bonne soirée


----------



## dominique91 (27 Juillet 2012)

Un clic sur mise à jour des logiciels dans le menu pomme donne directement accès à la page mise à jour de l'apple store

Pour moi les mise à jour sur mon MBP de 2007 et mon iMac mi 2010 se sont bien passées

Dominique


----------



## sunnlight (27 Juillet 2012)

merci 

oui çà j'ai bien compris c'était juste par rapport à la recherche automatique des maj, mais là j'ai vu dans les préférences systèmes le panneau des différences options pour la mise à jour

Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## netgrabber (27 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Malheureusement, je me suis déjà posé aussi ce genre de question. Un technicien te répondrait peut-être qu'elle aurait pu effectivement tenir une semaine, un mois, un an... ou pas... J'espère que ce n'est "que" le disque dur qui a lâché. En espérant aussi que tu as des sauvegardes, évidemment.



Non, non, j'ai testé avec d'autres DD et le disque dur fonctionne sur une autre machine... Non, c'est vraiment la carte mère je pense... c'est le 4ème mac que je grille, j'ai l'habitude... (2 G5 2x1,8Ghz et 2x2Ghz et un macbook 2,26Ghz...) sinon, j'ai un powerbook titanium qui fonctionne toujours même s'il est inutilisable car le web est beaucoup trop gourmand maintenant et tous les softs sont obsolètes...) Mais il fonctionne toujours, il a juste 11 ans, mais il est trop peu sollicité pour qu'on puisse comparer avec feu le macbookpro...


----------



## quetzal (28 Juillet 2012)

Alors, des réponses sur quelques une de tes questions :



jogary a dit:


> - Avant, sur mon dock, il y avait des petits points RONDS, visibles, des applis en fonction.
> Maintenant, ce sont de petits rectangles plus fins que je vois moins bien...peut-être me faut-il des lunettes ou alors c'est ML...



Je confirme : c'est Mountain Lion. Mais malgré mes lunettes, je vois bien les petits rectangles. Je n'avais pas remarqué toutes ces différences (couleur du dock aluminium, petits rectangles) avant qu'on ne me le fasse remarquer. Mon dock se cache automatiquement. 
Il doit y avoir moyen de customiser le dock, comme je l'ai fait sous Snow Leopard. Il faut chercher via Google.



jogary a dit:


> - J'ai redémarré plusieurs fois et j'avais beau avoir fermées mes applis, safari et mail se sont lancés au démarrage !



Ca, c'est une fonction de restauration des fenêtres qui existe depuis Lion. Tu devais être sur une version antérieure d'OS X. C'est bien pratique, mais ça peut être désactivé en décochant la case "Rouvrir toutes les fenêtres à la réouverture de la session" (c'est assez moche comme français d'ailleurs).

Pour le reste, OS X est plutôt plus rapide sous Mountain Lion que sous Slow Leopard, pour moi.

Bonne chance !


----------



## Madalvée (28 Juillet 2012)

La fonction d'intégration des mises à jour système dans le MAS a des inconvénients : avant la liste était instantanée, maintenant la recherche mouline comme pour l'ancien panneau, il aurrait fallu dissocier la mise à jour des Apps de la mise à jour système.


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2012)

retour à Lion. La perte récurrente du signal Wifi m'a fait planter une sauvegarde sur mon synology. Résultat : l'ordi plante dès que j'essaie de copier quelque chose sur un des disques du synology.

Je dois transférer une partie des données qui étaient sur ce fameux disque sur un autre, pour ne pas tout perdre. J'ai déjà perdu les archives TimeMachine. Heureusement que j'ai un autre disque dur Lacie sur lequel j'ai fait des sauvegardes régulières... 

Bref, des tas d'heures perdues à faire des essais pour voir où se situait le problème et pour trouver une solution. J'espère qu'après réinitialisation le disque du synology va fonctionner. Lion est stable pour le moment. J'espère qu'il continuera de l'être quand je tenterai d'y accéder pour reprendre les sauvegardes TM.


----------



## MrClaye (28 Juillet 2012)

Mouais bon en fait si on use pas iCloud, Mountain Lion sert à rien. 
J'attendais les notifications étant un utilisateur de Growl mais déception là aussi, trop passif. Le seul truc funky est peut-être la dictée vocale, pour tweeter c'est marrant par exemple mais bon voilà quoi...


----------



## pickwick (28 Juillet 2012)

J'ai un problème étrange, ma page de démarrage est celle de macgeneration et elle met des plombes à s'afficher au démarrage de Safari, alors que les autres non .........


----------



## Freebo (28 Juillet 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tout est coché dedans ?



Comment as tu fais pour ajouter tweetbot ?


----------



## sphillips (28 Juillet 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont des soucis, vous pouvez tenter de réinstaller ML. Ça a résolu les soucis de lenteur et les déconnexions wifi pour ma part.


----------



## salamèche (28 Juillet 2012)

Ce matin la sortie de mise en veille du MacBook Pro problématique . Roue multicolore, fenêtre figée. J'ai redémarré avec le bouton. Maintenant c'est ok.


----------



## big41 (28 Juillet 2012)

Petit problème avec iPhoto ce matin, à l'ouverture roue multicolore, la bibliothèque ne se chargeait pas, ça a duré un peu puis tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Bizarre car je l'avais déjà ouverte plusieurs fois sans soucis 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------

Concernant les onglets ouverts sur les iMobiles dans iCloud j'ai vu sur le site Apple que ça ne fonctionnera qu'avec iOS6, il va falloir patienter jusqu'à l'automne


----------



## ssssylvesterrrr (28 Juillet 2012)

Pour le moment, ML a corrigé le réglage de la luminosité automatique de l'écran et du clavier, chez moi.
Dans l'ensemble, y'a des trucs sympas, mais sans plus... Mais la recopie vidéo AirPlay est super bien! Avec les diapos iPhoto, c'est extra.


----------



## Reno-dc (28 Juillet 2012)

Hello,

ML installé en clean install sur MBP 2012. J'ai reçu le code de mise à jour en 3 jours pour ceux qui attendent encore. 

Pas de souci particulier, tout fonctionne très bien. Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est une impression ou les hautes températures actuelles mais j'ai l'impression que mon mbp chauffe un peu plus ? 

Bref, je vais checker un peu les nouveautés proposées.

A plus


----------



## timeloo (28 Juillet 2012)

bgali a dit:


> Dès que je clique sur l'applestore j'ai le message suivant :
> 
> " Impossible de finaliser votre achat
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème de message d'erreur au moment du téléchargement de Mountain Lion. J'ai fait des recherches et j'ai trouvé la solution qui a résolu mon problème. Voir la pièce jointe !
Bon courage.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> *Pourtant il y a une réelle évolution technologique que seule Apple maîtrise.*
> Le système est stable cohérent performant : le matériel fiable, de qualité et esthétique.
> Les gens ne sont pas obligés d'acheter et de renouveler s'ils ne veulent pas de tout ça.
> Mais le fait est que seule cette entreprise nous fait encore rêver et bouleverse nos habitudes.
> ...


 
Les Thinkpad qu'on a acheté au boulot l'an dernier (quand les MacBook Pro 2011 sont sortis) ont l'USB 3.0 et le WiDi (aka Wireless Display). On trouvait les mêmes fonctions sur d'autres PC portables qui étaient en concurrence avec les modèles retenus. Un an plus tard, Apple arrive seulement avec la même chose... 
Faire aujourd'hui ce que mes collègues font depuis un an, c'est pas vraiment une révolution !



da capo a dit:


> Bon, je ne suis pas tendre mais j'ai quelques soucis (pas bien graves) qui me font réagir ainsi.
> 
> Alors certes, payer 15.99 &#8364; pour un OS c'est anecdotique. Ceci est un bon point mais c'est aussi un moyen imparable de dévaloriser le produit.
> Apple ne nous a pas habitués à cela pour le matériel (au contraire) et voilà que depuis un an, le prix des logiciels s'écroule. FinalCut Pro voit son prix divisé par 5, les systèmes passent de 129 &#8364; à 30 puis 16 &#8364;.
> ...


 
L'intérêt de cette version étant assez maigre, je vais attendre qu'Apple arrive à 10.8.3 ou 10.8.4 avant de migrer.


----------



## brahms67 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis passé sur Mountain Lion avec mon MacBook Air mi-2012 et j'ai remarqué une chose peut être banal pour d'autre mais pour moi frustrante ;

Les indicateurs lumineux des app ouvertes sont à peine visible sur le dock, position bas.

Gauche / droite no soucis mais je suis habitué à le placer en bas de l'écran.

Quand on compare Lion et ML c'est flagrant...

Une solution ????

Merci


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je vais m'acharner sur la question du temps de boot, mais je la trouve assez significative.

Je récapitule 

1. Dirt install : boot à 1mn15 (plus long que Lion)
2. Clean install : boot à 41 s 
3. Clean install + réinjection des applis et des données utilisateurs par l'assistant de migration à la fin de l'installation (appelons ça une not clean install) : boot à 1mn en lustrant le poil de la bête, virant le lancement au démarrage d'une appli comme smart sleep.

Je ne pense pas franchement que le fait de tout installer empire vraiment énormément le temps de démarrage (c'est-à-dire le temps pour avoir l'écran de choix des utilisateurs).

Je conclus de tout ça : 
- que Mountain Lion est une mise à jour sympa et qui vaut son prix par l'amélioration du cloud et l'amélioration des performances
- que les clean install, c'est décidément toujours une nécessité si on ne veut pas voir sa machine se pourrir au fur et à mesure.

Petit bémol sur le Cloud : 
- Pages pour iPad ouvre les fichiers avec verrous mais fait les fait sauter après édition
- Notes pour iPad fait sauter la mise en forme sans crier gare et ne garde pas les images, là où MacJournal arrive à maintenir ce qui a été fait sur l'ordinateur tout en gérant le texte sans mise en forme et sans image sur les iTrucs
- MacJournal (puisqu'on en parle) a osé faire une mise à jour pour le retina alors qu'ils n'ont toujours pas tenu leur promesse de synchro par le cloud et que la version 6 a des menus en anglais depuis peut-être six mois...
- TextEdit par le Cloud paraît sympa, et n'attend qu'un logiciel pour éditer ses fichiers sur les iBidules...
- Je suis content d'avoir Rappels mais je ne comprends pas toujours sa logique


Le nouveau Safari est très sympa, mais je ne sais pas quelle idée leur est passée par la tête de lui couper les RSS comme ça...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le nouveau Safari est très sympa, mais je ne sais pas quelle idée leur est passée par la tête de lui couper les RSS comme ça...


 
Apple a coupé les services MobileMe sans offrir d'alternative alors virer un pauvre lecteur RSS... :rateau:


----------



## Alméti (28 Juillet 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai changé de disque et suis passé à 8Go de RAM. ML a été installé en clean installe et le reste importé depuis mon ancien disque système avec l'assistant migration. Mon ordi est nerveux (pour un MacBook Pro 2,8Ghz Dual Core d'octobre 2008) et tout pourrait aller pour le mieux... si mon ordi arrivait à s'éteindre.

En effet, il bloque sur l'écran gris avec la roue crantée (apparaissant au démarrage et à l'extinction). Une réparation des permissions via l'utilitaire de disque semblait avoir corrigé ce problème (j'ai eu quelques extinctions réussies). Malheureusement, c'est revenu.

Afin d'être sûr que l'ordi ne prépare rien, je l'ai laissé tourner toute la nuit (9h) et l'ai récupéré toujours au même point.


----------



## Rémi M (28 Juillet 2012)

Passage de l'iMac et du Macbook Pro sans aucun problème, que du mieux pour ce nouveau système, contrairement à Lion, qui lui avait vraiment du mal. 

Pour le reste, je suis coincé avec Parallel Desktop qui se bloque lors de l'installation de la mise à jour, donc bien entendu, inutilisable sous Mountain. Aucune solution pour le moment, et d'après les forums US, je suis loin d'être le seul. 

Bref, pour le moment, dans l'obligation de passer sous VMWare qui lui fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## Superjet59 (28 Juillet 2012)

Quelqu'un serait-il assez aimable de me dire si ce n'est que sur ma bécane...

Lors de la relève des mails dans les différentes boites à lettre, je n'ai plus de roue signalant l'activité.

Dans la barre de menu "batterie", plus de moyen d'indiquer le temps restant (seulement le pourcentage de la batterie (le timing dans le menu déroulant seulement).

Sympa de me signaler si c'est standard ou seulement sur ma machine.


----------



## big41 (28 Juillet 2012)

Superjet59 a dit:


> Quelqu'un serait-il assez aimable de me dire si ce n'est que sur ma bécane...
> 
> Lors de la relève des mails dans les différentes boites à lettre, je n'ai plus de roue signalant l'activité.
> 
> ...



Pour la batterie idem que toi sur mon MBP, pour mail j'ai pas fait attention


----------



## enark78 (28 Juillet 2012)

Superjet59 a dit:


> Quelqu'un serait-il assez aimable de me dire si ce n'est que sur ma bécane...
> 
> Lors de la relève des mails dans les différentes boites à lettre, je n'ai plus de roue signalant l'activité.
> 
> ...



Moi non plus, plus de roue dans mail mais une barre de progression en bas a gauche.


----------



## quantys (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous les acquéreurs de Mountain Lion.
J'ai un grave problème depuis que j'ai installé Mountain Lion, mon Macbook Pro Mi-2010, lorsque je navigue sur internet, à un moment aléatoire (2 à 5min de navigation) mon écran devient noir et mon Mac se redémarre.
Ça devient très frustrant....je corrige c'est frustrant.
Le Navigateur est Chrome la dernière version en date (20 il me semble), Safari 6.
Mon Macbook Pro Mi-2010:
Processeur: Intel Core i7-620M (2.66 GHz)
Chipset graphique: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M
RAM:	4 Go
15.4 pouces
1440 x 900 pixels
Disque dur: 500 Go
Lecteur optique: Graveur DVD


----------



## daomen (28 Juillet 2012)

bonjour 

passage de lion a mountain lion sans install clean et tout marche pour le mieux pour l' instant , il est plus vif les applications d' ouvre plus vite et surtout safari qui me donnent des chargement de page plus rapide , rien que ça me va avec mountain lion.

Par contre un truc c' est le démarrage du mac 2min10s c' est pas normal non ? il a toujours été long comme ça

Macbook pro mid 2010
core i5 2,4ghz 8go


----------



## Alméti (28 Juillet 2012)

daomen a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> passage de lion a mountain lion sans install clean et tout marche pour le mieux pour l' instant , il est plus vif les applications d' ouvre plus vite et surtout safari qui me donnent des chargement de page plus rapide , rien que ça me va avec mountain lion.
> 
> ...



Utilises-tu un anti-virus? Sinon check les applis qui se lancent automatiquement au démarrage.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juillet 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Apple a coupé les services MobileMe sans offrir d'alternative alors virer un pauvre lecteur RSS... :rateau:



Ben, je suis bien placé pour trouver qu'ils se sont foutus de nous pour MobileME.
Et, précisément c'est depuis la fin du support des services d'iWeb, je m'appuyais sur les RSS pour que mes élèves puissent faire des recherches. Ca leur complique déjà la vie (ce qui fait perdre des lecteurs à chaque complication) alors ceux qui seraient sur Mountain Lion (peu nombreux, certes) auront une raison de plus pour ne pas consulter mon site.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------




Alméti a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai changé de disque et suis passé à 8Go de RAM. ML a été installé en clean installe et le reste importé depuis mon ancien disque système avec l'assistant migration. Mon ordi est nerveux (pour un MacBook Pro 2,8Ghz Dual Core d'octobre 2008) et tout pourrait aller pour le mieux... si mon ordi arrivait à s'éteindre.
> 
> En effet, il bloque sur l'écran gris avec la roue crantée (apparaissant au démarrage et à l'extinction). Une réparation des permissions via l'utilitaire de disque semblait avoir corrigé ce problème (j'ai eu quelques extinctions réussies). Malheureusement, c'est revenu.
> 
> Afin d'être sûr que l'ordi ne prépare rien, je l'ai laissé tourner toute la nuit (9h) et l'ai récupéré toujours au même point.



Cf. mon expérience : cette méthode est moins "sale" que la mise à jour mais apparemment laisse aussi des bouts un peu partout et peu créer des problèmes aussi...


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Juste une petite question, est-il possible de télécharger le logiciel d'installation (quand on fait la demande de mise à jour) et d'installer ensuite ML quand on veut?
Peut on sauvegarder bêtement le téléchargement ou l'on veut?
Merci!


----------



## Le docteur (28 Juillet 2012)

Rémi M a dit:


> Passage de l'iMac et du Macbook Pro sans aucun problème, que du mieux pour ce nouveau système, contrairement à Lion, qui lui avait vraiment du mal.
> 
> Pour le reste, je suis coincé avec Parallel Desktop qui se bloque lors de l'installation de la mise à jour, donc bien entendu, inutilisable sous Mountain. Aucune solution pour le moment, et d'après les forums US, je suis loin d'être le seul.
> 
> Bref, pour le moment, dans l'obligation de passer sous VMWare qui lui fonctionne à merveille.



Ca aurait un rapport avec ça ???


----------



## sunnlight (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai un Imac 2008 Aluminium et mountain lion tourne à merveille sur ce modèle. Cependant, il chauffe encore davantage qu'avec Lion alors que très peu sous snow leopard. Le dessus de la machine est quasiment brûlant.

est ce pareil pour vous?


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Je pense vraiment que Snow Leopard était un super OS, est-ce qu'on a vraiment gagné depuis??
Est-il possible de mettre SL sur MBA Mid 2012?


----------



## carvi84 (28 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Juste une petite question, est-il possible de télécharger le logiciel d'installation (quand on fait la demande de mise à jour) et d'installer ensuite ML quand on veut?
> Peut on sauvegarder bêtement le téléchargement ou l'on veut?
> Merci!


bonjour , 
oui tu n'es pas obligé de le lancer de suite , sauvegardes le fichier avant l'installation sinon il faudra que tu re télécharges bonne découverte du lion des montagnes 
 cordialement ccim12

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

BONJOUR , 
 vs signalez les maj des  3  applis d'iwork , mais elles se font automatiquement après l'installation de ML pas besoin de payer , j'ai vérifié c'est bien la version 4.2 de Pages , c'est vraiment super ! par contre le téléchargement et l'installation sont longs ! mais ne bloquent pas le reste des applis . 
n'allez pas payer ce qui est gratuit !! 
 cordialement ccim12


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Merci à toi!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je pense vraiment que Snow Leopard était un super OS, est-ce qu'on a vraiment gagné depuis??
> Est-il possible de mettre SL sur MBA Mid 2012?


oui, c'est  mon avis.La grande majorité des nouveautés Lion et Mountain Lion ne me sont d'aucune utilité et iCloud ne m'inspire pas plus que ça , la ou MobileMe me convenait parfaitement. j' eusse pr&#279;fer&#279; qu 'Apple se concentre surtout et prioritairement sur l'amélioration de  iTunes iWork et iLife sans oublier Aperture .Snow me semble la version la plus aboutie et je crains fort que dans  un avenir proche on ne parle plus que de IOS ...
Bon je ne suis qu'un utilisateur basique et mes besoins ne sont pas ceux des pros.
En outre pas de quoi hurler à la mort sur le tarif de ce qui n'est en fait qu'une succession de mises à jour toutefois loin d'être indispensables.


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Perso, j'ai installé SL sur un (bon) vieux MBP C2D (de 2007) avec 4Go et un DD à 7200tr/mm, et il est très rapide!
Je viens de finir de télécharger la maj ML (j'ai eu mon nouveau MBA13 ce moi ci), donc c'est gratos et avec le coup du SSD, ML présente apparemment un intérêt sur ma machine, donc je prends 
Par contre, ou a été téléchargé Mountain Lion afin que je sauvegarde la bête svp?
Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Juillet 2012)

Si c'est comme avec Lion, il faut le sauvegarder avant l'installation. Il se trouve alors dans le dossier application.


----------



## alargeau (28 Juillet 2012)

Certains se plaignent, certains sont contents, moi je fais plutôt partie de la seconde partie des utilisateurs. 16, c'est rien pour un OS !! Évidemment, on peut se plaindre du fait qu'Apple semble préférer les mises à jour mineures et répétitives que les mises à jour majeures et plus espacées. Certes, à ce rythme là, on va mettre 16 par an, mais bon...

Les évolutions mineures sont tout de même appréciables. Je ne trouve pas que ML ait fait ralentir mon MBA, je ne vois pas non plus de mieux en général. Pour moi, c'est pareil niveau réactivité. Par contre, Safari 6 est vraiment la bonne surprise ! Il est très rapide, et je n'ai plus le ballon de plage sur YouTube notamment.
Le centre de notifications, c'est pas mal, mais ça me semble plus être un gadget qu'autre chose. On verra avec le temps...

Par contre, je conseille vraiment de faire une clean install avec ensuite une restauration via Time Machine. J'ai l'impression que les simples mises à jour ralentissent l'ordinateur.


----------



## sebmeunier (28 Juillet 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> oui, c'est  mon avis.La grande majorité des nouveautés Lion et Mountain Lion ne me sont d'aucune utilité et iCloud ne m'inspire pas plus que ça , la ou MobileMe me convenait parfaitement. j' eusse pr&#279;fer&#279; qu 'Apple se concentre surtout et prioritairement sur l'amélioration de  iTunes iWork et iLife sans oublier Aperture .Snow me semble la version la plus aboutie et je crains fort que dans  un avenir proche on ne parle plus que de IOS ...
> Bon je ne suis qu'un utilisateur basique et mes besoins ne sont pas ceux des pros.
> En outre pas de quoi hurler à la mort sur le tarif de ce qui n'est en fait qu'une succession de mises à jour toutefois loin d'être indispensables.


J'ai pensé la même chose lors de mon passage de Snow Leopard vers Lion. Je me tâte un peu pour mettre à jour vers Mountain Lion...

D'ailleurs, en repartant avec une clean install, que conseillez-vous ? Réinstaller manuellement les logiciels utilisés et les données ou utiliser l'assistant de migration ou un truc du genre ?


----------



## introid (28 Juillet 2012)

Effectivement, je l'ai trouvé tout à l'heure.
Comme je n'ai pratiquement rien, je ferais une clean install.


----------



## twinworld (28 Juillet 2012)

sebmeunier a dit:


> D'ailleurs, en repartant avec une clean install, que conseillez-vous ? Réinstaller manuellement les logiciels utilisés et les données ou utiliser l'assistant de migration ou un truc du genre ?



après l'expérience que je viens de vivre ces deux derniers jours, je conseille une clean install et de réinstaller chaque application. Attention, dans ce cas, de ne pas oublier de faire des sauvegardes pour iCal, Mail, Carnet d'adresse, Safari, iTunes, iPhoto en utilisant les outils d'exportations. Ainsi vous pourrez ne réimporter que les données utiles.


----------



## jeserlecter (28 Juillet 2012)

Installation sur lion (deja integré a la machine) sans aucun problème, pour le moment peu de différence avec le lion, vu que je ne me sers pas du cloud ou tres peu...

Par contre, et c'est principalement ce que j'attendais, mirroring, j'ai du mal a le configuer de maniere "ultime"... j'ai un 16/9 lcd et une apple tv 3

S je met optimisé pour l'ecran intégré, il me manque la barre menu en haut sur la TV
si je met optimisé pour l'apple tv, il met mon bureau en mode 16/9, ce n'est pas grave en soit, mais a la sortie d'airplay, je suis obligé de redescendre safari jusqu'au dock...
J'aimerai donc mettre en optimisé pour l'apple TV, et revenir comme d'origine quand je sors du mode mirroring

Et parfois (mais ca vient peut etre de ma télé, lors d'une video vlc en plein ecran, j'ai comme des changement de format...

En attendant malgres tout, je suis bien content d'avoir montain lion pour cette apple tv3!!

Vis regarder le cloud de plus pres maintenant


----------



## Alméti (28 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> [...]
> 
> Cf. mon expérience : cette méthode est moins "sale" que la mise à jour mais apparemment laisse aussi des bouts un peu partout et peu créer des problèmes aussi...


Je m'en doutais un peu mais je n'ai pas l'ADSL à mon domicile, que mon iPhone en mode Modem. Alors pour mettre ma CS4 Master Collection à jour et être opérationnel le lendemain matin au boulot... je n'avais guère de meilleur choix que l'Assitant Migration après une clean install d'OSX uniquement.

Toutefois, je compte ajouter à mon MBP un SSD d'ici un mois et à cette occasion je souhaite faire une parfaite clean-install (c'est à dire l'installation de ML au propre sur le SSD neuf et sa mise à jour, puis l'installation de mes applications et de leurs leurs mises à jour en finissant par le transfert des fichiers et éventuelles préférences de certains Soft). Comme je compte prendre un SSD de 512Go, je pourrais garder l'actuel HDD de 750Go avec le système le temps de faire la transition puis me servir du HDD en stockage et second disque de travail.
N'ayant pas le SATA III dans mon MBP, j'espère qu'ainsi j'aurais des perfs correctes et comblerait la limite de Photoshop dans la CS4. A savoir: il ne voit que 3Go de RAM... actuellement, le projet sur lequel je travaille consomme plus de 30go de "mémoire disque".


----------



## sebmeunier (28 Juillet 2012)

twinworld a dit:


> après l'expérience que je viens de vivre ces deux derniers jours, je conseille une clean install et de réinstaller chaque application. Attention, dans ce cas, de ne pas oublier de faire des sauvegardes pour iCal, Mail, Carnet d'adresse, Safari, iTunes, iPhoto en utilisant les outils d'exportations. Ainsi vous pourrez ne réimporter que les données utiles.


Mail, aucun souci, je suis en IMAP. Mais pour iTunes ou iPhoto, pourquoi utiliser l'exportation plutôt que de manuellement remettre les données ?

Sinon, pour installer Mountain Lion en clean install, faut downloader une version spécifique ?


----------



## daomen (28 Juillet 2012)

Alméti a dit:


> Utilises-tu un anti-virus? Sinon check les applis qui se lancent automatiquement au démarrage.



non je n' ai pas d' antivirus a part sur win7 via boot camp . comment checker les applis qui se lancent au démarrage ?

merci


----------



## Yvonnick56 (29 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion sur mon IMAC et...déception Airplay ne duplique pas l'écran sur l'apple TV comme indiqué....mon Imac équipé de Lion et compatible pour Montain Lion ne peut pas utiliser cette fonction....merci Apple...les Imac ne doivent pas être plus vieux que mi 2011. J'ai envoyé un message sur le forum Mac Anglais mais surprise désagréable il a été censuré...Ci dessous l'échange.

Pas très joli joli ni fair play chez Apple
(Yvonnick56),

Apple removed your post, titled "AirPlay," because it contained the following:

Non-constructive rants or complaints

Our terms of use, which include helpful information about using Apple Support Communities, is located here: https://discussions.apple.com/static/apple/tutorial/tou.html. We encourage you to continue using the Apple Support Communities while abiding by our terms of use.

We are including a copy of your post at the end of this email for your reference.

If you would like to send feedback to Apple about a product, please use the appropriate selection here: http://www.apple.com/feedback

As part of submitting feedback, please read the Unsolicited Idea Submission Policy linked to the feedback page.

Best Regards,
Apple Support Communities Staff

++++++++++

This message is sent from a send-only email account. Any replies sent to this address are deleted automatically by the system.

-------------------------------------------------------

A copy of your message for reference:

I purchase Mountai Lion few days ago on Apple France store and like many of you I realized ...too late that Airplay does not work with my IMAC....What a shame, if they permit us to install it on our machine it should be with 100% of the functionality.

I am really addict to Apple that this is really too much and I really feel cheated not to say more

Apple shall open airplay to all Mountai Lion users or have to reimburse immediately


----------



## keshia71 (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir a tous

L'installation s'est bien passée pour moi . j'avais juste deux icônes qui n'apparaissaient plus.
Mais grâce a vos conseils tout est rentré dans l'ordre
Mon iMac est beaucoup plus rapide je trouve.
IL démarre plus vite et la dictée vocale c'est super
J'adore
Keshia


----------



## damdam13 (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,

Mise à jour ok sur mon mac mini late 2009 (8go de ram)

pas de clean install , c'est mon système en Snow Léopard qui a été mis à jour en Lion et maintenant en Mountain Lion . (j'ai juste procédé à une réparation des permissions via utilitaire de disques. avant de lancer la mise à jour)

toutes mes applications fonctionnent (même le "vieux" iWeb à l'air de se lancer ...)

aucuns soucis avec TimeMachine , les sauvegardes ont continuées à la suite des anciennes de Lion .

Le système à l'air plus vif , mais à voir dans le temps ...

temps total : environ 1 heure (téléchargement compris)


----------



## UltraCid (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis sur ML, les points qui me permet de voir si une application est ouverte, est en faite couverte par une couche opaque qui ne touche que le dock, pas les icônes.

Je n'aperçois que l'ombre de ce point ... J'ai l'impression que l'effet reflet des icônes qui déborde sur ces points.

Est-ce normal ou bien ?

Edit : Je viens de remarquer sur des images officiels (ML sur App Store) que c'est d'origine ... Pourquoi ça fait ça ?


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

Je confirme que l'on voit moins les points montrant l'application qui est ouverte.


----------



## Alméti (29 Juillet 2012)

daomen a dit:


> non je n' ai pas d' antivirus a part sur win7 via boot camp . comment checker les applis qui se lancent au démarrage ?
> 
> merci



Dans les "Prefs systèmes > utilisateurs & groupes > ton compte > ouverture" ;-)
Certaines peuvent ne pas apparaître (comme Kapersky). Il faut donc "cogiter" et vérifier leurs préférences.

Quant à moi, j'ai un soucis avec Safari: la barre "URL / search" garde l'URL du dernier onglet ouvert ou que dalle... pas idéal. Quand je refresh avec l'URL d'un autre onglet affichée, ça charge l'URL.

Aussi, j'ai toujours ce problèmes d'extinction qui n'en finit pas. Il faut que je vérifie les permissions et ensuite les répare sinon il semblerait que ça ne marche pas...


----------



## Cocopop (29 Juillet 2012)

Hier j'ai installé ML via une clean install et niveau rapidité j'ai remarqué un très très léger changement mais rien de fulgurant.

Personnellement, je trouve que cette mise à jour aurait du être gratuite car on ne peut pas parler d'une nouvelle version de l'OS.

Les seules VRAIES nouveautés sont Airplay, Centre de notification, iMessages et l'assistant vocal.

Bien trop maigre pour 15E !

PS : Je rappel que Windows 8 qui lui apportera de très très nombreuses VRAIES nouveautés sera proposé à 39E pendant 2 mois. LA le prix se VAUT !


----------



## twinworld (29 Juillet 2012)

sebmeunier a dit:


> Sinon, pour installer Mountain Lion en clean install, faut downloader une version spécifique ?


non, il faut télécharger la version de l'App Store, stopper l'installation automatique, faire une clé USB de démarrage, démarrer le système depuis la clé USB (presser la touche alt au démarrage), aller dans l'utilitaire de disque de la clé usb, choisir de reformater le disque dur, installer ML, et importer les données. 

Tout simple, quoi


----------



## billboc (29 Juillet 2012)

Je viesnde lire cela sur apple.fr



> En plein écran sur tous les écrans
> Si vous avez un second écran relié à votre Mac, vous pouvez afficher une app en plein écran sur l'un ou l'autre des écrans. Glissez la fenêtre dans l'écran souhaité et cliquez sur le bouton Plein écran.



mais pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il est impossible d'avoir 2 applis ouvertes en pleine ecran en meme temps ? (une sur chaque écran)

merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h02 ----------




Cocopop a dit:


> Hier j'ai installé ML via une clean install et niveau rapidité j'ai remarqué un très très léger changement mais rien de fulgurant.
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve que cette mise à jour aurait du être gratuite car on ne peut pas parler d'une nouvelle version de l'OS.
> 
> ...



tu oublie l'intégration iCloud de plus en plus abouti
moi c'est tout ce qui m'intéresse...
tous mes macs et idevices fonctionnent de concert et c'est vraiment très pratique, énorme gain de temps au boulot 
comme quoi on a tous nos points de vue il ne faut pas cracher dans la soupe !


----------



## philoo84 (29 Juillet 2012)

Toximityx a dit:


> Et ton compte est bien configuré dans la partie compte ?



j ai bien configuré Facebook dans la partie compte mais a part publier , j ai pas les notifications disponibles dans les reglages du centre.. bizarre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h04 ----------




philoo84 a dit:


> j ai bien configuré Facebook dans la partie compte mais a part publier , j ai pas les notifications disponibles dans les reglages du centre.. bizarre.



JE ME REPONDS LOL
 j ai redémarré l ordinateur et j ai bien Facebook de présent dans le centre de notification....


----------



## sebmeunier (29 Juillet 2012)

twinworld a dit:


> non, il faut télécharger la version de l'App Store, stopper l'installation automatique, faire une clé USB de démarrage, démarrer le système depuis la clé USB (presser la touche alt au démarrage), aller dans l'utilitaire de disque de la clé usb, choisir de reformater le disque dur, installer ML, et importer les données.
> 
> Tout simple, quoi


Déjà souvent fait sous PC mais encore jamais essayé ça sous Mac. Y a pas un tuto pour les dernières étapes ?


----------



## krysfreu (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Installation très bien sur un MBA 2012, j'ai pu bénéficier de l'offre.

Par contre, après installation de ML, je me suis retrouvé avec 20 Go d'espace disque en moins  :mouais:
Pour un SSD ça fait mal. 
J'ai passé un coup d'Onyx mais je n'ai gagné qu'un seul petit Go.

Quelqu'un sait d'où ça vient ?
Comment je peux récupérer mes Go ?


----------



## marchparis (29 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce le bon forum pour demander si d'autres utilisateurs que moi rencontrent le problème suivant :
sur MacBook Air à la suite de l'installation de ML, l'éventail qui indique l'activité wi fi reste avec son beau "!" alors que le wi fi est activé et que la "ligne" marche (assez) bien.


----------



## Mach-11 (29 Juillet 2012)

marchparis a dit:


> Est-ce le bon forum pour demander si d'autres utilisateurs que moi rencontrent le problème suivant :
> sur MacBook Air à la suite de l'installation de ML, l'éventail qui indique l'activité wi fi reste avec son beau "!" alors que le wi fi est activé et que la "ligne" marche (assez) bien.



Ça m'était arrivé aussi, je suis allé dans les paramètre de connection dans les paramètres systèmes, et j'avais bidouillé les paramètres de ma connection Wi-fi pour résoudre le problème ^^.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Installation très bien sur un MBA 2012, j'ai pu bénéficier de l'offre.
> 
> ...



C'est peut être parce que t'as installé ton système en upgrade et pas en clean install ?
Pour éviter le maximum de problème et nettoyer son système pour récupérer quelques Go, le mieux c'est la clean install ^^


----------



## krysfreu (29 Juillet 2012)

Mach-11 a dit:


> C'est peut être parce que t'as installé ton système en upgrade et pas en clean install ?
> Pour éviter le maximum de problème et nettoyer son système pour récupérer quelques Go, le mieux c'est la clean install ^^


Oui, je ne me voyais pas faire une clean install.
Du coup faut-il comprendre que c'est perdu et irrécupérable ?


----------



## Mach-11 (29 Juillet 2012)

Ça je sais pas, peut être qu'il existe ou existera un tuto pour libérer l'espace en supprimant les trucs qui servent plus à rien après l'upgrade, mais si avec Onyx ça a pas marché, je sais pas.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2012)

Pour ceux qui énumèrent les nouveautés de Mac OS X 8 il ne faut pas oublier l'ajout du bac à sable (_sandboxing_ ou isolation des applications), le garde-barrière (_gatekeeper_) et sans doute plein de détails plus ou moins visibles. Je ne dis pas que ça justifie pour autant le (faible) prix mais il s'agit d'être un peu plus équilibré dans le jugement.

À propos de Gatekeeper : si vous avez un paquetage à installer que Gatekeeper ne laisse pas passer, vous n'avez pas besoin de le désactiver, installer le paquetage puis réactiver Gatekeeper (chose qu'on oublie facilement). Il suffit d'installer ledit paquetage avec la commande en mode texte _sudo installer_... Le garde ne garde pas les entrées de service, en quelque sorte.


----------



## arno1x (29 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne fais plus de test sur des disques externes depuis qu'un certain Léopard m'a crashé le système sur l'externe en bousillant le contenu de l'interne au passage...
> L'idée me paraissait bonne, pourtant sur le papier.
> 
> Du coup je clone l'ancien et je fais le test en grandeur nature.
> ...



oui, je suis chez orange, mais je voudrai bien remettre mon pare feu, mais je n'ai plus d'internet avec... donc comment faire??


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juillet 2012)

twinworld a dit:


> après l'expérience que je viens de vivre ces deux derniers jours, je conseille une clean install et de réinstaller chaque application. Attention, dans ce cas, de ne pas oublier de faire des sauvegardes pour iCal, Mail, Carnet d'adresse, Safari, iTunes, iPhoto en utilisant les outils d'exportations. Ainsi vous pourrez ne réimporter que les données utiles.



Pour iCal et Carnet d'adresse et Safari iCloud est ton ami.
Pour Mail, mes boîtes à lettres sont configurées en iMap, donc je retrouve tout.
Reste iTunes et iPhoto (sauvegarde du dossier / paquet appropriés dans Musique / Images).

On pourrait aussi citer les bases de données (Bento, livres, bouquins ...) et le(s) sites iWeb qu'on peut oublier. Pour certains aussi les images Parallel etc ou dossier Crossover...

Si on n'a pas de support de sauvegarde pour faire un clone, sauvegarder de toute manière en plus des documents, photos, audio et vidéos au moins le dossier Application Support qui peut contenir toutes sortes de petites choses importantes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




sebmeunier a dit:


> Mail, aucun souci, je suis en IMAP. Mais pour iTunes ou iPhoto, pourquoi utiliser l'exportation plutôt que de manuellement remettre les données ?
> 
> Sinon, pour installer Mountain Lion en clean install, faut downloader une version spécifique ?



Non, mais il vaut mieux le mettre sur une clé avec Disk Maker...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Pour ceux qui énumèrent les nouveautés de Mac OS X 8 il ne faut pas oublier l'ajout du bac à sable (_sandboxing_ ou isolation des applications), le garde-barrière (_gatekeeper_) et sans doute plein de détails plus ou moins visibles. Je ne dis pas que ça justifie pour autant le (faible) prix mais il s'agit d'être un peu plus équilibré dans le jugement.
> 
> À propos de Gatekeeper : si vous avez un paquetage à installer que Gatekeeper ne laisse pas passer, vous n'avez pas besoin de le désactiver, installer le paquetage puis réactiver Gatekeeper (chose qu'on oublie facilement). Il suffit d'installer ledit paquetage avec la commande en mode texte _sudo installer_... Le garde ne garde pas les entrées de service, en quelque sorte.



Ou faire clic -ctrl et choisir ouvrir


----------



## CryYes (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, moi de mon coté j'ai remarqué que ma batterie était moins endurante en 15/20minutes je perd 10/12%. en étant juste le net, a voir avec les prochaines MAJ surement.

Concernant l'installation j'ai juste fait une MAJ de Lion, je pense faire une réinstallation complete ca résoudra surement le problème.


----------



## Wilde (29 Juillet 2012)

Tu peux tester le logiciel "monolingual" qui élimine les langues inutiles. Donc :

1. Fais une sauvegarde de tes données avant (ou d'un état antérieur via TM), on sait jamais.
2. Je l'ai testé hier sur ML et pas de soucis : 2,6 Go de récupérer.
3. Garde absolument les langues "anglais" et "français".

Valà valà!





krysfreu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Installation très bien sur un MBA 2012, j'ai pu bénéficier de l'offre.
> 
> ...


----------



## introid (29 Juillet 2012)

Pouvez vous me dire comment on fait pour configurer un compte Facebook?
Est-ce que c'est la ou on le fait pour twitter?


----------



## big41 (29 Juillet 2012)

sebmeunier a dit:


> Déjà souvent fait sous PC mais encore jamais essayé ça sous Mac. Y a pas un tuto pour les dernières étapes ?



Pour créer une clé USB il te faut une clé de 8Go et le logiciel Lion Diskmaker V2.0RC3 que tu trouve en freeware facilement sur le net.
Tu lance l'app et tu te laisse guider 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------




krysfreu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Installation très bien sur un MBA 2012, j'ai pu bénéficier de l'offre.
> 
> ...


Tente un coup de "cleanmymac", la version d'essai te dira déjà quels fichiers encombrent ton MBA.
Passe aussi par "à propos de ce Mac" et regarde coté stockage si les sauvegardes locales ne prennent pas trop de place, ce sont les "copies".
Si c'est le cas, tu désactive TM puis tu le réactive, ça "purge" les "copies".


----------



## Ryxius (29 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de faire la mise à jour, et j'ai eu une grosse frayeur 

Je n'ai vu que 2 minutes la barre d'avancement puis écran noir pendant 1 heure, puis le mac a redémarré sous Mountain Lion...

Avez vous eu cet écran noir pendant l'installation ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Ryxius a dit:


> Je viens de faire la mise à jour, et j'ai eu une grosse frayeur
> 
> Je n'ai vu que 2 minutes la barre d'avancement puis écran noir pendant 1 heure, puis le mac a redémarré sous Mountain Lion...
> 
> Avez vous eu cet écran noir pendant l'installation ?



Pas du tout, au bout de 6 minutes oui, il m'a suffit de bouger ma souris pour retrouver la barre de progression ...
Faut peut-être mettre la mise en veille sur > jamais < avant de se lancer ... :hein:


----------



## Ryxius (29 Juillet 2012)

C'est ce que j'ai fait pourtant...
Et j'ai pas de souris juste le trackpad, et le toucher n'a rien changé :/


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Ryxius a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait pourtant...
> Et j'ai pas de souris juste le trackpad, et le toucher n'a rien changé :/



Ben ... donc si 





> puis le mac a redémarré sous Mountain Lion...


 tout baigne, non!!


----------



## krysfreu (29 Juillet 2012)

Mach-11 a dit:


> Tente un coup de "cleanmymac", la version d'essai te dira déjà quels fichiers encombrent ton MBA.
> Passe aussi par "à propos de ce Mac" et regarde coté stockage si les sauvegardes locales ne prennent pas trop de place, ce sont les "copies".
> Si c'est le cas, tu désactive TM puis tu le réactive, ça "purge" les "copies".



Merci ! Je ne connaissais pas le coup de la désactivation de TM pour purger les copies.

Avec Onyx, cleanmymac et la manip de TM, j'ai réussi à libérer 6/7 Go. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que le lion des montagnes soit aussi gourmand...


----------



## sebmeunier (29 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Pour créer une clé USB il te faut une clé de 8Go et le logiciel Lion Diskmaker V2.0RC3 que tu trouve en freeware facilement sur le net.
> Tu lance l'app et tu te laisse guider


Bizarre qu'il n'y ait même pas la possibilité de disposer d'une version bootable sans passer par un soft "privé".

Sinon, c'est possible de l'installer en upgrade dans un premier temps et de le réinstaller complètement si nécessaire ou ça pose problème au niveau d'une éventuelle activation ?


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Juillet 2012)

Globalement stable, même si je rencontre un bug : Quand je redémarre la machine, après que je rentre mon Mot de passe, j'ai un écran noir.


----------



## sebmeunier (29 Juillet 2012)

Vous confirmez que la procédure est correcte (même la partie pour créer une partition bootable sans le logiciel Diskmaker) ?

http://www.ohmymac.fr/mountain-lion-pas-a-pas-pour-faire-une-installation-propre-clean-install/


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Juillet 2012)

LionDiskmaker est bien plus simple : http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker/


----------



## jujuv71 (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

je suis passé sous 10.8 avec un iMac fin 2009, 27", C2D 3Ghz, 4Go de RAM.

L'installation s'est très bien passée, RAS.
J'ai tout retrouvé comme avant, ça a été transparent.

Je trouve l'ensemble de l'OS plus réactif que Lion, les animations graphique un peu plus fluides

Par contre, Mr Safari fait toujours des siennes ! Il y a certains sites qui ne s'affichent, des animations qui bug et en plus, quand je lis parfois une vidéo sur YouTube, je ne peux rien faire d'autres à côté ! (Facetime, regarder une autre page web)
Safari gèle et crash

C'est pour l'instant le seul point négatif.

Sinon, il y a Mail qui a aussi ses règles : parfois, certains expéditeurs connus et "désirés" se retrouvent dans le dossier "Junk" super !

Les notifications : je suis fan. Super pratique
iWork et la gestion des fichier "iCloud", c'est très bien. 
Le Finder a été améliorer aussi : il est plus facile de retrouver un document "chronologiquement" suivant la date de modif, ce qui est bien appréciable !

Sinon, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de découvrir toutes les petites nouveautés.

Voilà,
Bonne soirée,
Ju.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Juillet 2012)

krysfreu a dit:


> Merci ! Je ne connaissais pas le coup de la désactivation de TM pour purger les copies.
> 
> Avec Onyx, cleanmymac et la manip de TM, j'ai réussi à libérer 6/7 Go. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que le lion des montagnes soit aussi gourmand...



Ne pas oublier que ce que tu as enlevé avec Onyx, c'est sans doute du cache. Or, le cache, ça revient ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------




Wilde a dit:


> Tu peux tester le logiciel "monolingual" qui élimine les langues inutiles. Donc :
> 
> 1. Fais une sauvegarde de tes données avant (ou d'un état antérieur via TM), on sait jamais.
> 2. Je l'ai testé hier sur ML et pas de soucis : 2,6 Go de récupérer.
> ...



Il vaut mieux déjà comprendre pourquoi il y a plus de place prise par un système qui, a priori, est plus économe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------




krysfreu a dit:


> Merci ! Je ne connaissais pas le coup de la désactivation de TM pour purger les copies.
> 
> Avec Onyx, cleanmymac et la manip de TM, j'ai réussi à libérer 6/7 Go. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que le lion des montagnes soit aussi gourmand...



Logiquement, un coup de Time Machine sur DD externe, puis un reboot et on obtient le même résultat ? avec les sauvegardes en plus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




sebmeunier a dit:


> Bizarre qu'il n'y ait même pas la possibilité de disposer d'une version bootable sans passer par un soft "privé".
> 
> Sinon, c'est possible de l'installer en upgrade dans un premier temps et de le réinstaller complètement si nécessaire ou ça pose problème au niveau d'une éventuelle activation ?



On peut tout à fait le faire. Un exemple de tutoriel rapide parmi d'autres...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




sebmeunier a dit:


> Vous confirmez que la procédure est correcte (même la partie pour créer une partition bootable sans le logiciel Diskmaker) ?
> 
> http://www.ohmymac.fr/mountain-lion-pas-a-pas-pour-faire-une-installation-propre-clean-install/



Ou, celle-là, effectivement...


----------



## Rikly (29 Juillet 2012)

J'avais passé mon Macbook Pro sous Lion, car avec Snow Léopard, j'avais perdu les synchronisations Mobilme. Suite à cette mise-à-jour, mon Macbook Pro est devenu une vraie charrue, temps de démarrage trop long, toutes les applications plus lentes, etc. Et quand à iCloud, vu ma vitesse de connexion au réseau, c'est à oublier au plus vite. Suite à un bogue de Snow Léopard, j'ai perdu "le preview à la place de l'icône" pour les mp3 et les midis. J'ai essayé toutes les solutions trouvées sur le web, sans que cela ne marche. J'ai donc passé mon iMac en OSX Lion. Là, seconde catastrophe. Mêmes défauts de lenteur et problème d'aperçu non solutionné. Lauchpad, un merdier de 22 pages avec tous mes logiciels mélangés, donc inutilisable.

Pour essayer de palier aux problèmes de lenteur, je décide aujourd'hui de passer mon Macbook Pro en Mountain Lion. 2 heures d'installations. 3 Gb de mise à jour à télécharger. Installation complète 4 heures et catastrophe complète, 3 minutes au démarrage (on frise les boots de Windows).

Vous me direz que je n'ai pas fait de "clean" installation. J'avais justement quitté le monde Microsoft Windows pour cette raison. Refaire une machine complète chaque année n'est pas mon truc.

Donc, pour moi, gros ratage chez Apple avec Lion & Moutain Lion (sauf peut-être avec des machines neuves). L'icloud ne vaut pas MobileMe. Beaucoup, beaucoup de temps perdu en mises-à-jour pour un bien piètre résultat. Et la manière dont Apple impose son nouveau systèmes sous prétexte de synchronisation est un peu limite.

Possesseur d'iPad 1 & 2, iPod, iPhone 4, Macbook Pro et iMac (Donc la dalle est devenue tellement tachée de gris au point que je doive traiter mes photos sur Windows), je fais partie des gens fortement déçus par la marque à la pomme.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2012)

Rikly a dit:


> <...>
> 
> Vous me direz que je n'ai pas fait de "clean" installation. J'avais justement quitté le monde Microsoft Windows pour cette raison. Refaire une machine complète chaque année n'est pas mon truc.
> <...>


Faudra qu'un jour on m'explique en quoi ce serait une nécessité du seul Ouinedoze. Ça fait partie des légendes urbaines tenaces... Pour tous les systèmes, une mise à jour est une source potentielle de problèmes (de solutions aussi, évidemment).

Par ailleurs, quand on ne fait pas d'installation avec formatage initial, mieux vaut bien se renseigner auparavant sur l'ensemble des in/compatibilités recensées, ça peut éviter des désagréments.

Par ailleurs, en cas de pépin toujours possible, il faut avoir fait une sauvegarde complète du système [ma préférence va au clone mais il y a d'autres méthodes] pour revenir à l'état antérieur.

Mine de rien, dans les forums Mac (ici et ailleurs), nous sommes nombreux à répéter ce genre de choses mais on dirait que ça reste lettre morte.

Je viens de mettre à jour un MBA récent et un MBP pas récent (mais avec Lion réinstallé en janvier) et je n'ai aucun souci particulier. Je suis même plutôt surpris de voir des applications/extensions continuer de fonctionner comme devant (Truecrypt par exemple).


----------



## rgmd (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

après installation de LION MOUTAIN, pas de soucis sauf que je n'ai pas le logo AIRPLAY dans le bandeau haut pour activer la recopie video AIRPLAY.

Pourtant les versions sont conformes aux spécifications (MBA mi-2011 OS x 10.8, apple tv 2 v4.2.2.

Dans les préférences systèmes, logo "Moniteurs", il y a l'option "recopie airplay video" mais il s'affiche : "aucun périphérique détecté", pourtant l'apple TV est pourtant dispo. via itunes.

quelqu'un a t-il une config. qui fonctionne sous LM ?

merci


----------



## zennnn (29 Juillet 2012)

Rikly a dit:


> Donc, pour moi, gros ratage chez Apple avec Lion & Moutain Lion (sauf peut-être avec des machines neuves). L'icloud ne vaut pas MobileMe. Beaucoup, beaucoup de temps perdu en mises-à-jour pour un bien piètre résultat. Et la manière dont Apple impose son nouveau systèmes sous prétexte de synchronisation est un peu limite.
> 
> .



2 iMac de 2008, 1 MBP de 2009, 1 MBA de 2011 et 1 MacMini de 2010   aucun soucis, installation sans heurts, sinon que la disparition de mes boîtes intelligentes dans Mail (peut-être liée à la version de MailTag qui nétait pas à jour pour ML) ; je ne pense pas que ce soit lâge des machines qui soit en cause.
Mieux que cela, liMac de mon épouse qui avait la fâcheuse tendance de planter sans raison ne lui fait plus aucune farce de ce genre. 

Il y a peut-être quelque chose qui coince chez toi. Jai aidé dernièrement qlqun qui avait des ralentissements et problèmes à larrêt de son Mac ; cétaient des restes du programme anti-virus Symantec qui trainaient dans un fichier de démarrage. Cet éditeur propose un désinstalleur sur leur site. On ne sait jamais, tu as peut-être un cas similaire.


----------



## Jannot83 (29 Juillet 2012)

Je teste en VM en passant par parallels car tout sur MAC (- d'1 an) je ne veux pas me précipiter, et etre sur que tout mes logiciels/materiels sont compatibles.

Ca a l'air sympa, mais qu'est ce que ca rame en VM; obligé de mettre 4Gb de RAM juste pour ML, alors qu'avec W$ 7 2 suffise largement.
C'est pareil avec une installation par maj ?


----------



## Rikly (29 Juillet 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Faudra qu'un jour on m'explique en quoi ce serait une nécessité du seul Ouinedoze. Ça fait partie des légendes urbaines tenaces... Pour tous les systèmes, une mise à jour est une source potentielle de problèmes (de solutions aussi, évidemment).
> 
> Par ailleurs, quand on ne fait pas d'installation avec formatage initial, mieux vaut bien se renseigner auparavant sur l'ensemble des in/compatibilités recensées, ça peut éviter des désagréments.
> 
> ...



J'ai tout bien compris, et le problème n'est pas là. Je ne parle absolument pas d'incompatibilités de logiciels. Si un iMac de 2011 (avec 16 GB de mémoire) ne supporte pas Mountain Lion, c'est à Apple de le dire. Et aussi bien mon iMac que mon Macbook pro ont largement les configurations conseillées par Apple. Quand à ma remarque sur Windows, c'était pour dire que c'est un grand défaut de devoir tout réinstaller à chaque changement de système.

De plus, avec la suppression de Mobilme, Apple pousse les gens à changer de système. C'est une évidence ! D'ailleurs je suis loin d'être le seul à regretter cette suppression et iCloud et largement critiqué. En mettant mes systèmes à jour, j'ai retrouvé mes synchronisations mais j'ai perdu les machines performantes que j'avais sous Snow Leopard. Je suis dans l'informatique depuis 40 ans et je sais très bien qu'il faut faire des images (clones) des machines avant de changer de système. Restaurer des images disques de plus de 1 TB est une longue tâche et ne permet plus les synchronisations. Les appareils Mac (iPad, iPod, iPhone 4, Macbook pro, iMac) ont été achetés pour cette raison. Autrement, mes vieux Quadra 950, SE 30 et Cx II me suffisaient largement.


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je viens de finir le livre : Les nouveautés de Mountain Lion par l'équipe de Macgeneration. Il est super bien fait, très didactique, j'y ai appris beaucoup de chose et surtout pourquoi Mountain Lion ne coûte QUE 15 : en fait, il n'y a pas de nouveautés justifiant un changement de génération d'OS. Ça devrait être une mise à jour mineure.

Vivement la vraie mise à jour du système


----------



## big41 (29 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Logiquement, un coup de Time Machine sur DD externe, puis un reboot et on obtient le même résultat ? avec les sauvegardes en plus...


Non, t'as qu'à essayer et tu verras.
Si tu ne désactive pas TM les local snapshot reste sur le DDI tant qu'il y a de la place.
Et les sauvegardes locale ne se vident pas sur le DDE TM, enfin pas totalement.


----------



## sebmeunier (30 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> LionDiskmaker est bien plus simple : http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker/


Ca ne parait pas vraiment compliqué de le faire manuellement.

Ceci dit, en faisant une sauvegarde TimeMachine, j'évite tout problème en cas de foirage.


----------



## Franz59 (30 Juillet 2012)

Téléchargé et installé en 1h environ

MAJ sur Lion 7.4, tout fonctionne (très) bien
Réactivité un poil meilleure que sous Lion
Safari est devenu le plus rapide (FF/Chrome)
Notifications: Bof
I Message: +++ fonctionne très bien y compris Face time
Drivers RAS

Seuls bémols:
Parallel 6 qui ne fonctionne plus (attendu)
Les spots d'appli dans le dock qui sont quasi invisibles (dock en bas d'écran)
Barre latérale du Finder toujours aussi merdique
Mission contrôle caractériel...
Borne airport express qui n'est plus reconnue
Launchpad ??? voit pas l'utilité

Conclusion: plutôt pas mal pour une première version


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Juillet 2012)

sebmeunier a dit:


> Ca ne parait pas vraiment compliqué de le faire manuellement.
> 
> Ceci dit, en faisant une sauvegarde TimeMachine, j'évite tout problème en cas de foirage.



J'ai eu des erreurs en essayant de reproduire la même technique qu'avec Mac OS X Lion.

ABE.


----------



## sebmeunier (30 Juillet 2012)

Quel genre de problèmes ?


----------



## quetzal (30 Juillet 2012)

Problème que j'ai avec Mountain Lion (le seul rencontré jusqu'à présent) :
Je travaille avec deux écrans : celui de mon portable et un écran externe. Sous Snow Leopard, en fermant le capot de mon MBP, les deux écrans s'éteignaient et mon ordinateur entrait en veille. Maintenant, sous ML, quand je ferme le capot, l'écran externe, après être devenu bleu se rallume, et l'ordinateur n'est donc pas réellement en veille. 

Comment résoudre ce problème ? Il est probable qu'il a existé sous Lion, et que des solutions aient été postés. Si vous expérimentez le même problème et avez la solution pour ML, merci de l'indiquer ici et en MP.

En fait, la question a été abordée sur ce fil : il ne s'agirait pas d'un bug, mais d'un choix d'Apple. Certains attendent un script pour inverser le choix (éteindre l'écran externe à la fermeture du capot). Y en a-t-il un de développé ?


----------



## phil16000 (30 Juillet 2012)

Si votre IMac est d'avant mi 2011, ne cherchez pas... Le recopie vidéo ne fonctionnera pas, même si c'est un iMac à base de i5. Confirmation du support Apple. "techniquement, votre Mac peut faire de la recopie, mais ce n'est pas accessible aux imams avant mi 2011. La, je dis qu'appeler nous prend pour des pommes.  Une machine vieille d'un an.... Pas en mesure de s'adapter 100 % ? Ce n'est pas grave, ajoutez donc 3000  aux 15,99 d'upgrade du système tous les ans.... Comme ça vous aurez une machine qui s'adapte aux évolutions.... De qui se moque t'on chez Apple ?


----------



## big41 (30 Juillet 2012)

phil16000 a dit:


> Si votre IMac est d'avant mi 2011, ne cherchez pas... Le recopie vidéo ne fonctionnera pas, même si c'est un iMac à base de i5. Confirmation du support Apple. "techniquement, votre Mac peut faire de la recopie, mais ce n'est pas accessible aux imams avant mi 2011. La, je dis qu'appeler nous prend pour des pommes.  Une machine vieille d'un an.... Pas en mesure de s'adapter 100 % ? Ce n'est pas grave, ajoutez donc 3000 &#8364; aux 15,99 d'upgrade du système tous les ans.... Comme ça vous aurez une machine qui s'adapte aux évolutions.... De qui se moque t'on chez Apple ?



Là même si je suis Apple addict je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi, Apple nous prend pour des poires 
Surtout quand on voit que le 3GS est toujours plus ou moins mis à niveau au changement d'iOS même s'il n'a pas toutes les fonctionnalité.
J'ai encore un MBP Late 2008 qui ne pourra donc pas profiter des dernières évolution alros que comme tu le dis je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait le limiter, d'autant plus qu'il existe je crois des logiciels tiers qui proposent cette fonctionnalité.
De plus le prix des Mac qui flambent en Europe et surtout en France alors qu'ils sont à la baisse au USA 
Moi j'ai changé mon MBP en début d'année, et mon Late 2011 n'a pas d'USB3 alors que la technologie existait déjà. 
Je ne vais pas le revendre pour autant, même si un MBP Retina me plairait bien... sauf son tarif 
Donc pour ma machine ça va, j'ai à peu près tous les derniers gadgets, mais je sens que le MBP Late 2008 va bientôt être largué et j'envisage de plus en plus de le revendre avant qu'il ne soit totalement obsolète, on se débrouillera ma chérie et moi avec un seul MBP et nos iPad 
Cela dit, Apple a bien raison de continuer à nous prendre pour des lapins de 3 semaines car la plupart d'entre nous sommes bien trop paumés sans produits pommés pour retourner dans le monde cauchemardesque des PC de m...de et de Windaube 
Alors on continue tous de râler... mais on paye et on suit le mouvement...


----------



## mikachu (30 Juillet 2012)

Bon,

installé depuis vendredi, tester en "profondeur" ce week end, je le trouves très stable, et plus mature que Lion.

Beaucoup se plaignent (surtout dans les commentaires sur le MAS) en disant que Apple aurait pu en faire une MAJ de Lion gratuite, mais bcp oublient que les nouveautés ne se voient pas forcement. Un peu comme Leopard vers Snow Leopard ....

Ou qui se plaignent que Airplay ne fonctionne pas sur leur machine blablabla... Je dirais simplement ça (et ce n'est que mon avis) : Airplay est un plus. Quand on achète une machine un jour J, on ne sait pas ce que demain sera fait. Certes sans doute certaines machine pourrait faire fonctionner airplay sans problème mais à la base, quand on a acheté son mac, on ne savait pas que Apple intégrerait ceci plus tard, on faisait avec et utilisait des alternatives. Puis faut pas noté ou jugé un OS sur une simple fonction qui n'est pas accessible pour des macs qui ne prends pas en compte l'option. Je ne l'ai pas, je vivais très sans avant avec Leopard, SL, Lion. Il est proposé sur ML maintenant, tant mieux. Je ne peux pas l'utiliser, tant pis. Ca me manquera pas.

Bref, très bon OS, seul HIC, car oui y en a un pour moi, c est l'intégration de Twitter dans le centre notification limité seulement au tweet perso. J'aurais aimé recevoir les tweets que je suis, et pas que ceux me concernant directement.

Voila

PS : Ceci n'est que mon avis perso, au sujet des critiques. Chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut.


----------



## pickwick (30 Juillet 2012)

mikachu a dit:


> Ou qui se plaignent que Airplay ne fonctionne pas sur leur machine blablabla... Je dirais simplement ça (et ce n'est que mon avis) : Airplay est un plus. Quand on achète une machine un jour J, on ne sait pas ce que demain sera fait.




J'approuve à 100 %, enfin un peu de lucidité !!


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2012)

phil16000 a dit:


> Si votre IMac est d'avant mi 2011, ne cherchez pas... Le recopie vidéo ne fonctionnera pas, même si c'est un iMac à base de i5. Confirmation du support Apple. "techniquement, votre Mac peut faire de la recopie, mais ce n'est pas accessible aux *imams* avant mi 2011. La, je dis qu'appeler nous prend pour des pommes.  Une machine vieille d'un an.... Pas en mesure de s'adapter 100 % ? Ce n'est pas grave, ajoutez donc 3000  aux 15,99 d'upgrade du système tous les ans.... Comme ça vous aurez une machine qui s'adapte aux évolutions.... De qui se moque t'on chez Apple ?


Je suis d'accord, ça soufis comme ça !!

:rose: désolé je n'ai pas résisté...


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Juillet 2012)

pickwick a dit:


> J'approuve à 100 %, enfin un peu de lucidité !!



Ca sert à quoi d'acheter un logiciel si toutes les nouveautés ne sont pas accessibles 
Surtout quand la dite fonction existe déjà et est compatible avec nombre de mac intel, officiellement incompatibles.

Faudra m'expliquer du coup en quoi on peut-être d'accord avec des couillons qui viennent te dire : Achèteun logiciel pour X nouveauté et ferme ta gueule si tu l'as pas car c'est un plus.


----------



## big41 (30 Juillet 2012)

mikachu a dit:


> Ou qui se plaignent que Airplay ne fonctionne pas sur leur machine blablabla... Je dirais simplement ça (et ce n'est que mon avis) : Airplay est un plus. Quand on achète une machine un jour J, on ne sait pas ce que demain sera fait. Certes sans doute certaines machine pourrait faire fonctionner airplay sans problème mais à la base, quand on a acheté son mac, on ne savait pas que Apple intégrerait ceci plus tard, on faisait avec et utilisait des alternatives. Puis faut pas noté ou jugé un OS sur une simple fonction qui n'est pas accessible pour des macs qui ne prends pas en compte l'option. Je ne l'ai pas, je vivais très sans avant avec Leopard, SL, Lion. Il est proposé sur ML maintenant, tant mieux. Je ne peux pas l'utiliser, tant pis. Ca me manquera pas.





pickwick a dit:


> J'approuve à 100 %, enfin un peu de lucidité !!



Ouais ok c'est une nouvelle fonctionnalité dont on peut se passer et dont on ne se doutait pas qu'un jour Apple la proposerait.

Mais je ne serait pas aussi catégorique que toi mikachu, j'ai deux MBP à la maison. Celui de ma chérie est un Late 2008 et le mien un Late 2011.
Sur le mien aucun soucis, la recopie AirPlay fonctionne bien, et sur le vieux l:AirPlay fonctionne pour l'audio.
Donc ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi le limiter uniquement à l'audio alors que l'Apple TV est capable de lire en streaming via iTunes les films qui sont dessus ? 
Tu crois pas qu'Apple nous prend pour des quiches sur ce coup là? 
Je suis d'accord avec toi que ça ne manquera pas forcément mais un pote qui s'est offert un MBP en 2010 se trouve comme un c...n maintenant car il pensait pouvoir utiliser son Mac sur sa TV avec la recopie vidéo et son Apple TV 3 
J'ai testé avec mon MBP sur mon plasma via l'Apple TV3 et c'est vrai que ça marche super bien mais que pour autant je ne m'en servirai pas tous les jours.
Je peux comprendre tes propos et il est bien évident qu'une machine est fabriqué à un moment donne avec les possibilité du moment, et je peux comprendre que je ne puisse avoir l'USB3 car sorti ensuite, mais quand c'est que de la compatibilité logiciel je pense qu'Apple abusé un peu beaucoup 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------




Etienne000 a dit:


> Ca sert à quoi d'acheter un logiciel si toutes les nouveautés ne sont pas accessibles
> Surtout quand la dite fonction existe déjà et est compatible avec nombre de mac intel, officiellement incompatibles.
> 
> Faudra m'expliquer du coup en quoi on peut-être d'accord avec des couillons qui viennent te dire : Achèteun logiciel pour X nouveauté et ferme ta gueule si tu l'as pas car c'est un plus.



Bon c'est dit un peu plus brutalement que moi mais je plussois


----------



## mikachu (30 Juillet 2012)

Attention, je ne dis pas non plus que je suis d'accord avec la politique d'Apple sur ce coup la.

J'ai un MBP 17" mi-2010, je regrettes de ne pas avoir moi non plus l'option, mais bon je fais avec. 

C'est du marketing a la Apple : "achètes un nouveau mac si tu veux cette option", ça suit la logique de Apple comme pour les iphones, tu veux Siri, achètes le 4S etc...

Puis honnêtement je n'ai pas de apple tv, donc je ne peux pas vraiment me mettre à la place des autres personnes comme ton ami.

J'utilises un NAS (synology) et tout est stocké dessus et un WD live relié par CPL au réseau pour regarder un film sur la TV. Ca fait 2 ans comme ça, et cette solution me conviens et m'est très satisfaisante. (Alternative à airplay).

En fait la seule chose qui me dérange sur certains propos, c est que la plupart des personnes qui se plaignent ou note d'une étoile sur le MAS ML, c est juste parce que leur MAC n'a pas airplay. 
A croire que ML est juste bon à faire du airplay... Il sert aussi à bosser pour bcp d'entre vous je suppose. 

Sur tout un OS, il n'y a pas que ça.... 

Mais bon je comprends la réaction de certaines personnes même si j'arrive pas trop a me mettre a leur place sur ce sujet la. (je sais elle est bizarre cette phrase lol )


----------



## big41 (30 Juillet 2012)

mikachu a dit:


> Attention, je ne dis pas non plus que je suis d'accord avec la politique d'Apple sur ce coup la.
> 
> J'ai un MBP 17" mi-2010, je regrettes de ne pas avoir moi non plus l'option, mais bon je fais avec.
> 
> ...



Ok donc au final on est d'accord 
Comme toi ça me dérange que des personnes descendent ML juste pour cette non compatibilité AirPlay 
Mais à chaque évolution de l'OS il y a des mécontents et j'en ai un peu (beaucoup) fait parti pour le passage à Lion. Cependant je dois être maso car je fais la MAJ dès qu'elle sort, je n'attend pas une version .1 ou .2 pour franchir le pas, et je suis conscients d'essuyer les plâtres mais dans l'ensemble les évolutions apportées me conviennent
Il n'y a qu'au passage à Lion que j'ai eu des bugs, et je dois dire que le passage à ML s'est beaucoup mieux passé 
Je déplore juste la disparition des flux RSS dans Safari et Mail car je suivais les infos de MacGé et iFon.fr avec Mail, mais j'ai déjà trouvé comment suivre les deux sites autrement 
Et oui moi j née suis pas trop frustré car j'ai l'Apple TV 3 et je bénéficie de la compatibilité AirPlay mais comme je l'ai déjà dit je ne vais pas pour autant m'en servir beaucoup ( ma chérie grogne quand je coupe son émission preferée pour surfer avec le Mac sur le plasma )!

Et comme toi et beaucoup, je déplore cette politique d'Apple de forcer à changer de matériel pour avoir le dernier gadget, mais force est de reconnaître que ça fonctionne quand on voit le volume de vente d'iPhone et d'iPad 

Et comme toi aussi j'ai un NAS Synology pour les vidéo que la TV lit directement, l'Apple TV me sert pour diffuser la musique sur l'installation HC et pour visionner quelques bricoles comme des photos ou des vidéo 

Bref, il n'y a qu'à attendre qu'un développeur nous ponde une app qui permettra de contourner les limitations d'Apple et ça ne devrait pas prendre trop de temps


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Juillet 2012)

mikachu a dit:


> Ou qui se plaignent que Airplay ne fonctionne pas sur leur machine blablabla... Je dirais simplement ça (et ce n'est que mon avis) : Airplay est un plus. Quand on achète une machine un jour J, on ne sait pas ce que demain sera fait.



le probleme, c'est qu'ils "brident" les vieilles machines (enfin "vieilles de 1 an") afin de te faire paraitre ca pour un plus
alors que c'est juste une evolution normale et toutes les machines -sauf limitations techniques- devraient en beneficier.



mikachu a dit:


> Quand on achète une machine un jour J, on ne sait pas ce que demain sera fait



ca me fait marrer ca, les 3/4 des gens achetent un mac (et ceux qui conseillent pour l'achat d'un mac) ont comme argument que le mac -qui est plus cher qu'un PC- est un "investissement" pour l'avenir
bah va falloir changer d'argumentaire maintenant

---------- Post added at 13h21 ---------- Previous post was at 13h13 ----------




Rikly a dit:


> J'avais passé mon Macbook Pro sous Lion, car avec Snow Léopard, j'avais perdu les synchronisations Mobilme. Suite à cette mise-à-jour, mon Macbook Pro est devenu une vraie charrue, temps de démarrage trop long, toutes les applications plus lentes, etc. Et quand à iCloud, vu ma vitesse de connexion au réseau, c'est à oublier au plus vite. Suite à un bogue de Snow Léopard, j'ai perdu "le preview à la place de l'icône" pour les mp3 et les midis. J'ai essayé toutes les solutions trouvées sur le web, sans que cela ne marche. J'ai donc passé mon iMac en OSX Lion. Là, seconde catastrophe. Mêmes défauts de lenteur et problème d'aperçu non solutionné. Lauchpad, un merdier de 22 pages avec tous mes logiciels mélangés, donc inutilisable.
> 
> Pour essayer de palier aux problèmes de lenteur, je décide aujourd'hui de passer mon Macbook Pro en Mountain Lion. 2 heures d'installations. 3 Gb de mise à jour à télécharger. Installation complète 4 heures&#8230; et catastrophe complète, 3 minutes au démarrage (on frise les boots de Windows).
> 
> ...



une clean install serait quand meme logique a faire une fois.
vu tout tes problemes, avec un mac apparement recent, il semblerait que tu aies un truc qui tourne vraiment pas rond des le debut et que tu trimballes au fils de MAJ.

(je me trompe peut etre mais je pense pas qu'on puisse compter sur un MAJ pour resoudre des problemes graves, elle ne fera que s'y ajouter).


----------



## Laubuntu (30 Juillet 2012)

Salut !

Je viens ajouter ma goute d'eau à ce thread pour savoir si je suis encore le seul à attendre mon code de rédemption pour obtenir la mise à jour gratuite... ?

Je trouve qu'Apple a vraiment merdé sur ce coup là. Ceux qui recevaient le code en obtenaient un déjà utilisé et il y a les autres, qui attendent toujours, *5 jours après la demande*.

Et tout ça sans aucune communication, je trouve ça dommage :/

Sinon j'ai vraiment hâte d'installer ce nouvel OS, après tout ce que j'ai entendu sur Lion, j'ai vraiment pas envie de garder ça sur mon Macbook Air tout neuf :love:
_(donc en attendant, je me retiens de m'en servir... histoire de faire une "clean install"...)_


----------



## r e m y (30 Juillet 2012)

Laubuntu a dit:


> ....
> Sinon j'ai vraiment hâte d'installer ce nouvel OS, après tout ce que j'ai entendu sur Lion, j'ai vraiment pas envie de garder ça sur mon Macbook Air tout neuf :love:
> _(donc en attendant, je me retiens de m'en servir... histoire de faire une "clean install"...)_


 
Ben moi avec tout ce que je lis, je ne suis pas pressé!

C'est dingue ça, Lion a encore des tas de bugs non résolus qu'Apple passe déjà à une autre version du système avec son lot de NOUVEAUX bugs


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Juillet 2012)

Snow Leopard is the best


----------



## Jean-marie B (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,



> Ben moi avec tout ce que je lis, je ne suis pas pressé!
> 
> C'est dingue ça, Lion a encore des tas de bugs non résolus qu'Apple passe déjà à une autre version du système avec son lot de NOUVEAUX bugs



Des Bugs ? où cela ?

Au début de Lion il y avait des problèmes de : WIFI, NAS, Routeur, Réseau etc....
Mais c'était surtout du au fait que les périphériques nécessitaient une mise à jour.
Avec Mountain Lion, il n'y a rien de tout cela.
Et ce n'est pas une nouvelle version de l'OS, mais une évolution de ce même OS.

J'ai un MBP 13" mid 2010 C2D avec 4GB de ram et un ssd de 160 GB
et c'est très fluide.

Pour 15&#8364;, il n'y a pas de quoi râler, que du contraire.

jm


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

Quand je lis ce poste ... je me pose la question 

Comment ai-je fait, alors que je suis plutôt du genre poisseux, pour passer d'un OS à l'autre sans problème (sans S) ... en mode upgrade de surcroit, alors que vous pestez tous contre cette pauvre bête ( ...  ...) 

Ma machine n'est pas un foudre de guerre, juste celle que beaucoup d'entre nous ont, pas de partition Bootcamp, la Recovery de Lion est remplacée par celle de Mountain Lion ... J'ai du redéfinir le chemin pour ma Time Machine ... c'est tout  

Seule chose agaçante, le temps pour télécharger, mettre en place, rebelotte pour les correctifs de Mountain Lion, de iPhoto, iWork et iMovie ... pas la mer à boire, en tout 3 petites heures, la machine démarre toujours en moins d'une minute ... que du bonheur


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Juillet 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Snow Leopard is the best



exact.

Si seulement il avait le mode plein ecran pour les pdf et un plugin pour icloud, il aurait ete parfait


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2012)

Il y a pas un fil sur Snow Leopard dans Jurassic Mac ?


Euh, sinon, Safari a été mis à jour et son apparente vélocité  masque des modifications subtiles.

Auparavant, la combinaison de touches Cmd-option-A ouvrait un fenêtre séparée présentant l'ensemble des ressources chargées.
J'y trouvais 2 avantages : 
- bien déterminer quelles ressources étaient utilisées ou manquantes
- pouvoir télécharger directement une ressource avec option double clic.

Ben maintenant la fenêtre d'activité est intégrée dans l'inspecteur web et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'auditer simplement les ressources et les télécharger au besoin.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

-> j'ai bien trouvé un moyen mais vraiment lourd, lourd : genre 8 manipulations au lieu d'une :/


----------



## macfri (30 Juillet 2012)

quetzal a dit:


> Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion sur mon MacBookAir début 2012.
> 
> Je ne regrette pas mon achat ! En effet :
> 
> ...



Le boot en 10s!!! Quelle est ta bête?


----------



## introid (30 Juillet 2012)

Perso, j'ai un MBA13 (mid 2012), ca boote en quelques secondes, je pense qu'avec Lion s'était encore plus rapide.


----------



## MrClaye (30 Juillet 2012)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> [...] et c'est très fluide.
> 
> Pour 15, il n'y a pas de quoi râler, que du contraire.
> ...



Heureusement que c'est fluide vu la RAM qu'il bouffe


----------



## Le docteur (30 Juillet 2012)

Pour revenir sur la controverse "ceux qui conseillent des mac" : 

Je suis d'accord qu'un Mac est souvent un gros investissement pour un environnement un peu plus agréable et un peu plus facile à gérer. 

Par contre il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions sur l'obsolescence des Mac. Le plus problématique est l'abandon du support de l'antépénultième système à chaque fois qu'un nouveau système arrive, ce qui fait qu'à la louche, le support est de deux an et des briquettes (le temps qu'Apple le laisse complètement tomber). Si ça ne concernait pas les mises à jour de sécurité, je ne dirais rien, mais c'est malheureusement le cas. 
Il ne faut pas non plus se faire d'illusion sur la simplicité de tout ce qui concerne Mac OS X : ce n'est pas le pays de Réverose non plus. Les mises à jour empilées les unes sur les autres, je tiens ça pour de la légende de macfan, aujourd'hui. Comme sous Ouinedose, c'est à proscrire.

Mais, c'est vrai, c'est plus facile à gérer, parce que plus logique, surtout. 
On peut encore aujourd'hui maintenir à peu près un Windows (avec image disque obligatoire) si le matos a bon caractère. Ca nous prend quand même pas mal plus de temps, mais c'est encore de l'ordre de l'acceptable, si on a la patience (mais je perd déjà patience pour mon Mac, alors...).
Mais gérer l'ordi de maman, belle maman, surette ou la blonde (désolé, mais c'est une propension féminine de se désintéresser de la maintenance), là, si ce n'est pas un Mac, ça devient vite un cauchemar, surtout si vous cumulez plusieurs machines à gérer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

... et je ne parlerai pas de petits neveux qui installent WOW sur l'ordi de maman... non, je n'en parlerai pas, parce que j'en sors et que suis en train de me faire une montée de tension, rien qu'en y repensant...


----------



## Jean-marie B (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,


> Heureusement que c'est fluide vu la RAM qu'il bouffe




Wired : 468 MB
Active : 1,24 GB
Inactive : 314 MB
Free : 1,75 GB

Avec Safari et Outlook ouvert

jm


----------



## introid (30 Juillet 2012)

Il est plus gourmand que Lion apparemment, non?


----------



## Jean-marie B (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,



> Il est plus gourmand que Lion apparemment, non?



En ce qui me concerne, je constate l'inverse.

jm


----------



## MrClaye (30 Juillet 2012)

Chez moi c'est plutôt ça avec Mail + Safari + Reeder ouvert sur mon MBA mid 2k11

Wired : 904.2 MB
Active : 1.66 GB
Inactive : 1.21 GB
Free : 265.5 MB

En regardant les processus, le Safari et Safari Web Content bouffent près d'1GB à eux seuls. J'ai juste 11 onglets ouverts, ils le sont depuis plusieurs jours certain. En le fermant et réouvrant je passe à Free: 881.6 MB et Inactive: 612.5 MB.

Même si je n'ai mon mac que depuis fin décembre je vais tenter une clean install car je trouve ça quand même vachement étonnant d'avoir plus de 3GB de RAM utilisée en permanence.


----------



## Serge.Sp (30 Juillet 2012)

Passez à Moutain il y a de sa 1h00 environs et aucun problème de rencontré pour l'instant.
J'ai fait une mise a jour de Lion je n'avais pas assez de temps pour me tapé une clean installe


----------



## da capo (30 Juillet 2012)

MrClaye a dit:


> Chez moi c'est plutôt ça avec Mail + Safari + Reeder ouvert sur mon MBA mid 2k11
> 
> Wired : 904.2 MB
> Active : 1.66 GB
> ...



Et en français ça donne quoi ? Toujours la même somme 


Non franchement, hein ? Franchement, il est où le problème ?


----------



## tonydu62 (30 Juillet 2012)

j ai pas tout lu mais il semblerait depuis mon passage sous ML une meillleure gestion de la batterie non???


----------



## my.lise@mxp2.com (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je ne suis pas du tout familière avec le fonctionnement des forums (j'espère poster mon message dans la bonne catégorie, sinon je m'en excuse par avance).

Voilà, j'ai procédé à la MAJ Moutain Lion aujourd'hui (j'étais sous Lion)... et je ne retrouve pas les notes que j'avais créé sous Mail (la nouvelle appli Notes ne fait figurer que mes notes prises avec mon iphone...).

J'ai effectué une sauvegarde avec Time machine avant la MAJ. Est-il possible de récupérer mes notes (anciennement sous Mail) et si oui, comment ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## big41 (30 Juillet 2012)

my.lise@mxp2.com a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas du tout familière avec le fonctionnement des forums (j'espère poster mon message dans la bonne catégorie, sinon je m'en excuse par avance).
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même soucis mais je ne sais plus comment je m'en suis sorti, je regarde ça et je te dit quoi


----------



## Jean-Marie (30 Juillet 2012)

Avec Lion, j'avais parfois des problèmes de déconnexion wifi...
Avec Moutain Lion, j'ai SYSTEMATIQUEMENT des problèmes des déconnexion wifi à chaque sortie de veille.
ça me gonfle....


----------



## Le docteur (30 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Et en français ça donne quoi ? Toujours la même somme
> 
> 
> Non franchement, hein ? Franchement, il est où le problème ?



Il y a un problème : leur système est en anglais...


----------



## big41 (30 Juillet 2012)

my.lise@mxp2.com a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas du tout familière avec le fonctionnement des forums (j'espère poster mon message dans la bonne catégorie, sinon je m'en excuse par avance).
> 
> ...



Dans Notes tu ne vois pas apparaître un dossier nommé "sur mon mac" ?
Il me semble que j'avais deux dossier à l'ouverture de notes la premières fois, et j'ai déplacé les notes dans le bon dossier.


----------



## génération mac (30 Juillet 2012)

J ai téléchargé c matin mountain lion. C est vrai q cela a demandé beaucoup de temps. Une fois mis en place j ai été déçu car effectivement mon mac etait extrêmement lent. Je suis allé ds l finder préférences puis économiseur d énergie pour revoir les réglages puis je l ai redémarré et maintenant j ai une vraie fusée jamais il n y a été aussi rapide. Une fois q l on clique on a tt d suite la page. iMessage est très sympa ms il faut q l correspondant ait un iPhone biensur. J n ai ps eu encore l temps de consulter les nouvelles applications et fonctionnalités. J vs tiendrai au courant.


----------



## quetzal (30 Juillet 2012)

Mountain Lion ne repère pas mon ereader Kobo. C'est le seul problème que je lui trouve jusqu'à présent.

-- Edit --

Ca marche. Le logiciel du Kobo avait juste besoin d'un peu de temps pour se mettre à jour automatiquement.


----------



## nemrod22 (30 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Quand je lis ce poste ... je me pose la question
> 
> Comment ai-je fait, alors que je suis plutôt du genre poisseux, pour passer d'un OS à l'autre sans problème (sans S) ... en mode upgrade de surcroit, alors que vous pestez tous contre cette pauvre bête ( ...  ...)
> 
> ...



*Je suis dans le même cas que toi; aucun soucis de MAJ depuis mon MBP de juin 2012
Ce n'est quand même pas de la chance!!!  *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir, Mountain Lion installé en fin d'après-midi sur un mbp 13" de 2009 avec seulement 2 go de ram et tout fonctionne vraiment très bien, même si par moments le manque de ram se fait un peu sentir. C'est tout nouveau tout beau et je suis très content de ce téléchargement.


----------



## carvi84 (30 Juillet 2012)

bonsoir à tous les macgé, 
ce post pour demander une confirmation . j'ai un MBP 15" de 2011 et je voudrais nettoyer la machine en formatant .
j'ai vu que certains sont passés directement de SL à ML , travaillant aussi  avec parrallels je suis obligée de remettre SL , j*e voudrais savoir si la maj de SL est longue * ou si on peut compter installer ML presque de suite après , ds ce cas combien de temps pour l'installe de ML
Merci pour vos réponses 
cordialement ccim12


----------



## remycorrette (30 Juillet 2012)

Petit message pour préciser qu'il tourne super bien, mieux que LION sur mon macbook blanc 2Go de ram... Je voulais me mettre à 4go mais je pense que je vais encore attendre car pas de soucis, entre photoshop, Tomb Raider, Call of Duty et BATMAN, ça fonctionne à merveille !


----------



## FlnY (31 Juillet 2012)

Tu as bien de la chance parce qu'en installant ML sur mon Macbook début 2009 j'ai était obligé de passé à 8Go parce que j'avais pas mal de ralentissements sachant qu'en plus je ne jouais pas et je n'utilisais pas d'appli gourmandes


----------



## Alméti (31 Juillet 2012)

quetzal a dit:


> Problème que j'ai avec Mountain Lion (le seul rencontré jusqu'à présent) :
> Je travaille avec deux écrans : celui de mon portable et un écran externe. Sous Snow Leopard, en fermant le capot de mon MBP, les deux écrans s'éteignaient et mon ordinateur entrait en veille. Maintenant, sous ML, quand je ferme le capot, l'écran externe, après être devenu bleu se rallume, et l'ordinateur n'est donc pas réellement en veille.
> 
> Comment résoudre ce problème ? Il est probable qu'il a existé sous Lion, et que des solutions aient été postés. Si vous expérimentez le même problème et avez la solution pour ML, merci de l'indiquer ici et en MP.
> ...


J'ai aussi remarqué ça au boulot... j'ai donc fait un "&#63743; > Suspendre".


----------



## jardec (31 Juillet 2012)

Kinoulou a dit:


> Impossible d'éteindre mon iMac sans passer par la console pour moi... bug déjà présent sur la beta...
> 
> Je suis le seul dans ce cas? (Imac 27" de 2009)



Bonjour,

Non, jai installé , en clean install, Lion sur un MacBook Pro 17 2,66GHz Early 2009 et la machine reboot quand j'utilise la commande "Eteindre" que ce soit par le menu Pomme où en utilisant le bouton d'alimentation.

J'ai réalisé un SMC, vidage de la PRAM, réparer les permissions du disque, sans en constater une amélioration.

Pour léteindre, je suis obligé de réaliser «éteindre» puis quand l'écran devient noir, appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentations pendant quelques secondes.

Installé en clean Install puis réinstallé en direct après lavoir téléchargé à nouveau sur site Mac App na rien apporté. 
Quelquun à til une idée à ce sujet?

Par contre, sur le MacBook Pro 13 Early 2011 aucun problème constaté à ce jour.


----------



## JLB21 (31 Juillet 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Au passage de SL à Lion, on a observé un OS plus long a démarrer et un système globalement plus lourd (beaucoup sont ceux qui sont passés de 4 à 8Go de RAM à cause du roi des animaux).
> 
> La question que je me pose s'adresse à ceux qui viennent de passer de 10.7 à 10.8 (et idéalement en mise à jour). Le boot s'est-il encore allongé? Le système semble-t'il encore plus lourd?
> 
> ...


Sur iMac avec 12 Go de RAM, je suis passé de Lion à ML via MAJ (je ne procède que de cette manière depuis très, très longtemps). 
Le temps de démarrage me semble un peu plus court, mais cela est un peu subjectif, pas de lourdeur particulière (je n'en avais pas remarqué en passant de SL à Lion d'ailleurs).
Tout fonctionne normalement, à part Parallels 6 devenu caduc.
La sauvegarde TM (sur DD en FW 800) effectuée dès re-démarrage après MAJ n'a posé aucun problème (je n'utilise pas TM en continu, j'en effectue la mise en uvre manuellement).
Tout me paraît à la hauteur de la formidable stabilité des OS d'Apple observée depuis Tiger.


----------



## Gros Lu (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé sur ML en recopiant mes données que j'avais enregistré via CCC. J'ai constaté une diminution de de plus de 100,00 Go de l'espace libre de mon disque dur. Avant, je savais faire une copie sur un DD de 500,00 Maintenant c'est impossible.

A part cela, ML tourne bien


----------



## Mac*Gyver (31 Juillet 2012)

comment ca un diminution de 100Go de ton espace libre ?

insinuerais tu que ML t'as pris 100Go de place pour s'installer (ce qui est bien sur pas normal)


----------



## VLG (31 Juillet 2012)

J'ai installé ML en mise à jour, sans souci.
Je me questionne quant au menu "Mise à jour de logiciels" qui ne gère visiblement plus toutes les applications apple présentent sur le mac mais celles achetées uniquement sur l'App Store...
Je trouve ça plus déplaisant. Je pense à iWork ou iLife que j'avais acheté sur support DVD et qui ne seraient donc plus mis à jour??


----------



## Jean-marie B (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,



> J'ai installé ML en mise à jour, sans souci.
> Je me questionne quant au menu "Mise à jour de logiciels" qui ne gère visiblement plus toutes les applications apple présentent sur le mac mais celles achetées uniquement sur l'App Store...
> Je trouve ça plus déplaisant. Je pense à iWork ou iLife que j'avais acheté sur support DVD et qui ne seraient donc plus mis à jour??



Mais bien sur qu'il fait la mise à jour des logiciels acheté sur DVD.

jm


----------



## VLG (31 Juillet 2012)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, tant mieux... Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ouvre-t-il App store lorsque je lance la mise à jour, via le menu Pomme


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Juillet 2012)

Mise à jour de quelle application ? Et mise à jour de quelle version à quelle version ?


----------



## Paipone (31 Juillet 2012)

VLG a dit:


> Super, tant mieux... Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ouvre-t-il App store lorsque je lance la mise à jour, via le menu Pomme



Parce que désormais, les mises à jour sont centralisées dans l'App Store, tout simplement


----------



## VLG (31 Juillet 2012)

Ok, on verra bien lorsqu'il y en aura une alors...


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2012)

VLG a dit:


> Super, tant mieux... Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi ouvre-t-il App store lorsque je lance la mise à jour, via le menu Pomme


 

Tu n'es pas le seul à avoir ce problème pour les mises à jour d'iWork'09 installé depuis le DVD.
Mise à jour logiciel indique que des mises à jour sont disponibles mais envoie ensuite sur l'appStore et là... pas de mise à jour autorisée, vu qu'iWork n'a pas été acheté sur l'appStore

Seule solution, aller sur le site www.apple.com, puis Support, puis Download et télécharger la mise à jour iWork 9.2


----------



## Jean-marie B (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Remy,



> Tu n'es pas le seul à avoir ce problème pour les mises à jour d'iWork'09 installé depuis le DVD.
> Mise à jour logiciel indique que des mises à jour sont disponibles mais envoie ensuite sur l'appStore et là... pas de mise à jour autorisée, vu qu'iWork n'a pas été acheté sur l'appStore
> 
> Seule solution, aller sur le site www.apple.com, puis Support, puis Download et télécharger la mise à jour iWork 9.2



Ce matin,
J'ai eu une mise à jour pour ilife 11, suite que j'ai reçu (sur le 2ème DVD) à l'achat de mon MBP
en fin 2010.

Donc je suppose que cela fonctionne aussi pour iWork, ainsi que pour le reste.

jm


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2012)

et tu es passé à Mountain Lion?

Peut-être est-ce spécifique à la mise à jour iWork, mais VLG n'est pas le premier à signaler sur ces forums que Mise à jour logiciel le renvoie sur l'appStore où il ne peut pas telecharger les mises à jour (pour ses logiciels installés depuis un DVD)


----------



## Jean-marie B (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Remy,

Oui, je suis sous Moutain Lion.
Pour iWork, je ne peu pas répondre, j'utilise Office 2011

jm


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

En ce qui me concerne, les mises à jour sont faites, même que iWork vient d'un DVD d'installation ... Je pense une fois le contrôle de validité opéré, la chose passe depuis l'app store. Idem en ce qui concerne iLife


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2012)

contrôle de validité? quel contrôle de validité?

J'ai aussi iWork'09 et iLife'11 installés sur mes Macs (en provenance de DVD), quand je vais sur l'appStore, ces applications ne sont pas vues comme pouvant être mises à jour depuis l'appStore!

Est-ce que MountainLion se comporterait différemment?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> contrôle de validité? quel contrôle de validité?
> 
> J'ai aussi iWork'09 et iLife'11 installés sur mes Macs (en provenance de DVD), quand je vais sur l'appStore, ces applications ne sont pas vues comme pouvant être mises à jour depuis l'appStore!
> 
> Est-ce que MountainLion se comporterait différemment?



Une fois Mountain Lion en place, redémarrage fait, quelques minutes après l'icône App Store, qui s'est mise dans le Dock, signale une mise à jour. Des mises à jour en fait

En déployant celle pour Mountain Lion, on y voit inclus les correctifs pour (sauf erreur) iWork (Page, Numbers, Keynote) en acceptant le téléchargement, on en a pour quelques 40 mn, plus l'installation

Une autre série de mises à jour est proposée, celle de iLife au complet, rebelotte, téléchargement et mise en place.

C'est pour cela que sur un autre poste, j'ai mis qu'il fallait compter environ 3-4 heures en tout pour les mises à niveau ... ML, iWork, iLife ... 

*Ma machine actuelle est passée de Léopard à SL, ensuite à Lion et là à ML, tout cela sans formater ...*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a toutes et a tous .

Juste ma contribution :

J'ai installé ML en MAJ , j'étais resté avec snow-léopard , mais  ,suite a l'achat d'un ipod touch ,(encore un caprice ) je voulais la syncro avec notes et rappel que je trouve très  bien et pratique.
Bref tout a bien fonctionné , et je n'ai aucun problème . Je trouve l'ordi plus réactif , et il me semble qu'il s'ouvre plus vite . (imac 21,5 pouces de 2010 , 4G de ram )

C'est mon premier mac , j'ai été séduit en bricolant sur un G3 ( le berlingot géant) et la communauté m'avait bien aidée pour installer "panther" , barrettes mémoires et tout le tralala...

Ma période avec windows n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Une fois Mountain Lion en place, redémarrage fait, quelques minutes après l'icône App Store, qui s'est mise dans le Dock, signale une mise à jour. Des mises à jour en fait
> 
> En déployant celle pour Mountain Lion, on y voit inclus les correctifs pour (sauf erreur) iWork (Page, Numbers, Keynote) en acceptant le téléchargement, on en a pour quelques 40 mn, plus l'installation
> 
> ...


rien sur iLife pour ma part  la gestion des Maj m'apparaît actuellement , on va dire....incertaine 
à suivre donc


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Les séries se suivent à intervalles ... du moins chez moi 

J'ai :

iWork 9.2
iphoto 9.32
iMovie 9.07
Aperture 3.3.2

Après les mises à niveau qu'on trouve par là :> http://support.apple.com/kb/index?p....search&locale=fr_CH&q=onyx sur mountain lion


----------



## Jean-marie B (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Une chose que je constate : avec Moutain Lion, j'ai exécuté réparation des permissions et il a réparé tout en une seule passe.

C'est la première fois que je vois cela avec Osx.

Encore un +

jm


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

La réparation s'est faite en 1 minute avec pour résultat, la fenêtre est quasiment vide


----------



## salamèche (31 Juillet 2012)

A propos de maintenance j'ai voulu lancer Onyx...Semblerai que rapport au bac a sable je ne puis faire cette manuvre. Comment contourner ce problème. (dernière version en date)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

salamèche a dit:


> A propos de maintenance j'ai voulu lancer Onyx...Semblerai que rapport au bac a sable je ne puis faire cette manuvre. Comment contourner ce problème. (dernière version en date)



Il y a une nouvelle version http://www.titanium.free.fr/download.php


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Je reviens sur cette affaire de iwork 9 , que j'avais acheté en téléchargement , effectivement , elle n'apparait pas dans applestore , et bien sur pas de maj ??


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

pontil a dit:


> Je reviens sur cette affaire de iwork 9 , que j'avais acheté en téléchargement , effectivement , elle n'apparait pas dans applestore , et bien sur pas de maj ??



Il faut passer par son compte de l'App Store , rafraichir la liste des achats, attention a respecter l'adresse et le mot de passe


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Merci , j'abuse  comment rafraîchit-on ??


Trouvé !!!!


----------



## salamèche (31 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il y a une nouvelle version http://www.titanium.free.fr/download.php




C'est cela la que j'ai voulu lancer (La nouvelle. Je lis macGé et suis au courant de tout)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

pontil a dit:


> Merci , j'abuse  comment rafraîchit-on ??



Relis bien le poste d'avant ... 





> Il faut passer par son compte de l'App Store , rafraichir la liste des achats, attention a respecter l'adresse et le mot de passe


 quand c'est bien fait on a le choix de reprendre à zéro le téléchargement comme sur mon screen visible pour ML


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais pas de iwork sur la liste.... J'ai bien en face de ML "télécharger" , mais si je veux télécharger il me dit , vous avez déjà ML .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

pontil a dit:


> Oui mais pas de iwork sur la liste....



Ben la mienne n'en a pas besoin ... donc il faut voir pour toi-même 

Eventuellement par ce biais 





> Une fois Mountain Lion en place, redémarrage fait, quelques minutes après l'icône App Store, qui s'est mise dans le Dock, signale une mise à jour. Des mises à jour en fait
> 
> *En déployant celle pour Mountain Lion*, on y voit inclus les correctifs pour (sauf erreur) iWork (Page, Numbers, Keynote) en acceptant le télécharge ment, on en a pour quelques 40 mn, plus l'installation



Pages est passé en :


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2012)

Oui , ok , je viens de le voir , merci (quel tatillons je deviens avec l'âge )


----------



## sekaijin (31 Juillet 2012)

katsuhiro a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je ne sais si il y a un rapport mais depuis mon passage à Mountain Lion, je n'ai plus de son. L'installation s'est correctement passée mais l'icone "Son" est grisé ???!!!
> 
> ...




J'ai le même problème sur mon MacBook
et sur mon IMac redémarrer fonctionne normalement
mais allumer l'Imac après l'avoir éteint démmara en single user !!

A+JYT


----------



## big41 (31 Juillet 2012)

salamèche a dit:


> A propos de maintenance j'ai voulu lancer Onyx...Semblerai que rapport au bac a sable je ne puis faire cette manuvre. Comment contourner ce problème. (dernière version en date)



Préférence système -> sécurité et confidentialité -> général -> autoriser les applications téléchargées de -> cocher "n'importe où"


----------



## Le docteur (31 Juillet 2012)

Les mises à jour sur disque mettent un peu plus de temps à s'afficher (regardez en haut, vous verrez le bitognot qui mouline... 
Ca met autant de temps à être récupéré qu'avant, alors que les mises à jour pour l'app stiore sorte très vite. Il faut juste patienter.
Je me suis fait avoir aussi...

Par contre, étant en vacances je me trouve une raison de plus de regretter l'impossibilité de valider ses versions CD sur l'App Store. Avoir iWork et iLife téléchargeables, ça  m'aurait permis de faire ma clean install au lieu d'attendre encore une semaine ...


----------



## hike (31 Juillet 2012)

Installé en 20min .
Pas de pb apparemment. Je trouve "amusant" de passer par l'Apple store pour les mises à jour.
Le seul truc qui me "chagrine" c'est le dock en blanc que je ne peux même pas modifier avec "superDocker" .


----------



## netgrabber (31 Juillet 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Malheureusement, je me suis déjà posé aussi ce genre de question. Un technicien te répondrait peut-être qu'elle aurait pu effectivement tenir une semaine, un mois, un an... ou pas... J'espère que ce n'est "que" le disque dur qui a lâché. En espérant aussi que tu as des sauvegardes, évidemment.



RDV aujourd'hui à l'Apple Store de Lyon PartDieu et contre toute attente, ma machine qui a 4 ans 1/2 est prise en charge par Apple dans le cadre du "Programme Qualité".

La carte mère est morte, ils me changent donc carte mère plus carte vidéo, le tout gratuitement...

Alors là je dis "chapeau bas Apple" car y a pas à dire, c'est la classe de prendre en charge une machine de cet âge là!

Je tiens à dire que la prise en charge est due au soupçon que la mise à jour vers ML aie causé la perte de ma carte mère.


----------



## my.lise@mxp2.com (31 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Dans Notes tu ne vois pas apparaître un dossier nommé "sur mon mac" ?
> Il me semble que j'avais deux dossier à l'ouverture de notes la premières fois, et j'ai déplacé les notes dans le bon dossier.



Justement non, le dossier "sur mon mac" était vide...


----------



## big41 (31 Juillet 2012)

my.lise@mxp2.com a dit:


> Justement non, le dossier "sur mon mac" était vide...


Ah ben m...de


----------



## aribibi (31 Juillet 2012)

je change de machine pour faire autre chose et 2mn après mon MP 2008 s'endort tout seul. Impossible de le réveiller, il a fallut faire un reset sauvage. 

Ne connaissant pas trop Lion (délaissé après 15 jours de travail et presque plus du tout utilisé) j'ai fait une install propre après avoir écrasé la partiton de Lion. Bon il est un peu long à démarrer mais tout à l'air de bien rouler, un bon point pour les fichier avchd qui sont lus nativement et surtout -bien- lus dans QT, avant c'était une plaie avec vlc. 

Spaces me manque, enfin je ne sais pas encore si je vais vraiment l'utiliser, côté travail SL tient encore largement la route et est très stable sans fioritures.


----------



## Havexav (31 Juillet 2012)

J'ai installer Mountain Lion, il y a 2 jours, j'en suis globalement satisfait, les quelques petites lenteurs de temps en temps de Lion semblent disparues ! Mais en revanche Google Chrome est d'une incroyable lenteur, mais plusieurs personnes rencontrent ce problème chez mac et pc.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Juillet 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> RDV aujourd'hui à l'Apple Store de Lyon PartDieu et contre toute attente, ma machine qui a 4 ans 1/2 est prise en charge par Apple dans le cadre du "Programme Qualité".
> 
> La carte mère est morte, ils me changent donc carte mère plus carte vidéo, le tout gratuitement...
> 
> ...



Eh beh ! Tant mieux ! C'était un problème reconnu ???


----------



## delmic (31 Juillet 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Préférence système -> sécurité et confidentialité -> général -> autoriser les applications téléchargées de -> cocher "n'importe où"



Merci pour le tuyau : cela fait quelques jours que je peste au lancement de certaines applis sur le message type "développeurs non identifiés"


----------



## theweep (1 Août 2012)

Je dois avouer que je net comprends pas certaines personnes, je n'ai jamais connu aucun des bugs relatés avec Lion ou Mountain Lion. Certains ont l'air de dire qu'il faut passe a 8 voire 16Gb de ram  alors que ce tourne tellement bien chez moi. ai je une chance de cocu ?


----------



## Jean-marie B (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,


> Je dois avouer que je net comprends pas certaines personnes, je n'ai jamais connu aucun des bugs relatés avec Lion ou Mountain Lion. Certains ont l'air de dire qu'il faut passe a 8 voire 16Gb de ram alors que ce tourne tellement bien chez moi. ai je une chance de cocu ?



Au début de Lion, il y avait des problèmes de réseaux, Wifi et autres. (beaucoup était causé par des périphérique non mis à jour pour Lion)
Il y avait aussi des changements déconcertant pour certains. (moi aussi)

Il est évident que les gens qui n'utilisent aucun périphérique externe, logiciel non apple, etc...
N'ont jamais eu de problèmes avec Lion.
Au fur et à mesure les problèmes ont disparu.
Moutain Lion est une évolution de Lion, il ne devrait avoir aucune raison de rencontrer de nouveaux problèmes.

A l'exception de fonctions qui n'existait pas avec Lion.

jm


----------



## theweep (1 Août 2012)

"Il y avait aussi des changements déconcertant pour certains." It's not a bug, it's a feature.
J'utilise des périphériques / logiciels non apple, on va dire que j'ai de la chance.
En tout cas c'est drole de voir que les couche tard sont partout !


----------



## big41 (1 Août 2012)

theweep a dit:


> Je dois avouer que je net comprends pas certaines personnes, je n'ai jamais connu aucun des bugs relatés avec Lion ou Mountain Lion. Certains ont l'air de dire qu'il faut passe a 8 voire 16Gb de ram  alors que ce tourne tellement bien chez moi. ai je une chance de cocu ?



Oui 

Lors du passage sur Lion j'ai été em...dé avec quelques bugs récurrent de Lion mais j'y suis resté car l'OS me plaisait.
Le passage sous ML s'est beaucoup mieux passé car perso j'ai pas de soucis.
Concernant la RAM, personne n'a dit qu'il fallait absolument 8Go mais simplement que c'était préférable.
A l'installation de ML mon compteur d'utilisation de la RAM indiquait en moyenne 3,5Go soit 1,5 de plus que Lion et avec simplement Mail, Safari et iTunes d'ouvert, et j'ai eu des pointe à plus de 4Go, donc 8Go parait plus confortable 
Mais aujourd'hui par exemple je n'ai que 2Go d'utilisé avec Mail et Safari ouvert.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h17 ----------




Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Au début de Lion, il y avait des problèmes de réseaux, Wifi et autres. (beaucoup était causé par des périphérique non mis à jour pour Lion)
> ...



Bien résumé


----------



## netgrabber (1 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Eh beh ! Tant mieux ! C'était un problème reconnu ???



Apparemment, le problème n'était pas "reconnu" mais il y a bénéfice du doute, donc... 

Avis à la population, si votre machine rend l'âme suite à l'installation de ML, contactez le SAV Apple, même si votre machine est hors garantie, car on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Lulz (1 Août 2012)

theweep a dit:


> Je dois avouer que je net comprends pas certaines personnes, je n'ai jamais connu aucun des bugs relatés avec Lion ou Mountain Lion. Certains ont l'air de dire qu'il faut passe a 8 voire 16Gb de ram  alors que ce tourne tellement bien chez moi. ai je une chance de cocu ?


Bien-sur que sa peut très bien fonctionner avec 4Gb, après tout dépend de l'utilité que chacun a de sa machine, c'est pas plus compliquer que sa.

Il n'est pas rare que j'ai After Effects, Photoshop, Premiere Pro, Parallels avec un W7 plus bien-sur plusieurs onglets de navigateur et messagerie Skype, Mail etc... Faut de la RAM !

Et ML est bien plus aboutit que Lion à ses débuts, Lion qui à été le Vista de Apple  (voir ME )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Lulz a dit:


> Bien-sur que sa peut très bien fonctionner avec 4Gb, après tout dépend de l'utilité que chacun a de sa machine, c'est pas plus compliquer que sa.



Avec tout cela d'ouvert, même des 16 Go pourraient avoir de la peine à s'en sortir 





> Il n'est pas rare que j'ai After Effects, Photoshop, Premiere Pro, Parallels avec un W7 plus bien-sur plusieurs onglets de navigateur et messagerie Skype, Mail etc... Faut de la RAM !


 rien d'autre ? 

Ah bon 





> Et ML est bien plus aboutit que Lion à ses débuts, Lion qui à été le Vista de Apple  (voir ME)


 le seul logiciel énuméré qui était vraiment nul, c'est bien ME de W ... 

Tout le monde, enfin la grande majorité s'en sortira très avec 4 Go ... les vrais pro sont des chevronnés, donc capables de réagir juste en tout temps


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

Lulz a dit:


> Bien-sur que sa peut très bien fonctionner avec 4Gb, ...


 

4 Gb c'est tout de même un peu court... 4 GB est un minimum!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> 4 Gb c'est tout de même un peu court... 4 GB est un minimum!



Je crois qu'il séparer, les utilisateurs de logiciels basiques, des professionnels qui eux ont besoin de plus de Ram

Monsieur Tout le Monde ; utilisera Internet, iPhoto, peut-être Aperture, un peu de courriels, peut-être sa comptabilité, mettons Skype, donc en gros 6 logiciels d'ouvert, là 4 Go vont largement suffire.

Ma prochaine machine aura 8 Go de Ram, ce qui dans le futur devrait correspondre aux besoins de beaucoup d'entres nous.


----------



## Lulz (1 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> (RAM)rien d'autre ?


Un peu de fromage pour la souri peut être 



r e m y a dit:


> 4 Gb c'est tout de même un peu court... 4 GB est un minimum!


Mes parents ont un iMac de 2010, internet, mail, iphoto... sa fonctionne très bien avec 4Gb. Mais oui c'est un minimum.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Lulz a dit:


> Mes parents ont un iMac de 2010, internet, mail, iphoto... sa fonctionne très bien avec 4Gb. Mais oui c'est un minimum.



Juste pour dire : mes 4 Go sont en 




ça ne rame pas sur mon iMac de 2009, j'en reste aux 6 applications ouvertes au maximum, et ce n'est pas dû à mon âge.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> ...
> Monsieur Tout le Monde ; utilisera Internet, iPhoto, peut-être Aperture, un peu de courriels, peut-être sa comptabilité, mettons Skype, donc en gros 6 logiciels d'ouvert, là 4 Go vont largement suffire.....


 
4 Go d'accord! mais pas 4 Gb ! 

ne pas confondre bit (noté "b" ) et Byte ou Octet (noté "B" en anglais et "o" en français)

4 Gb ca fait 500 Mo seulement...


----------



## Lulz (1 Août 2012)

:rose: Bon ben en image alors :rose:


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2012)

netgrabber a dit:


> Je tiens à dire que la prise en charge est due au soupçon que la mise à jour vers ML aie causé la perte de ma carte mère.



Chapeau pour le coup. ça c'est du service.


----------



## FlnY (1 Août 2012)

J'ai une petite question. je trouve que depuis le passage à ML mon MB chauffe beaucoup. 

Je viens tout juste d'installer 8Go de RAM. 

D'après ce que je viens de lire, la mémoire max serait limitée à 4Go. est-ce que cale pourrait causer  une surchauffe ?

Voici ce qui est recommandé par apple  et ce que j'obtiens au niveau des informations système sur ma mémoire :


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Août 2012)

Tu as un MacBook Blanc Unibody. La page Apple que tu montres concerne les MacBook Blanc non Unibody.
Ton modèle accepte bien 8Go, et ce n'est certainement pas cela qui provoque la surchauffe.
Fais une clean install, cela changera peut-être la donne.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

La limite indiquée par APple vient du fait qu'à l'époque où ces modèles de Macs sont sortis (avec 2 emplacements mémoire), il n'y avait pas de barrettes de 4 Go. Le max était 2x2 Go, mais maintenant que des barrettes de 4 Go existent, ils supportent parfaitement 2x4 Go

La surchauffe ne vient pas de là. D'autres utilisateurs de MountainLion se plaignent de cette élévation de température depuis le passage à MountainLion
regarde là par exemple: http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/ca-chauffe-pour-lion-mountain-1161222.html


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> La limite indiquée par APple vient du fait qu'à l'époque où ces modèles de Macs sont sortis (avec 2 emplacements mémoire), il n'y avait pas de barrettes de 4 Go. Le max était 2x2 Go, mais maintenant que des barrettes de 4 Go existent, ils supportent parfaitement 2x4 Go



Il y avait des barrettes de 4Go DDR3 SO-DIMM en 2009, date de sortie du MacBook Unibody. Par ailleurs, le MacBook Pro 13" de 2009 est officiellement supporté à 8Go, ce qui prouve mes dires.

Enfin, relis ce que j'ai dit : La fiche d'Apple qu'il montre concerne les MacBook non Unibody.Il possède un modèle Unibody, sa RAM étant en DDR 3, ce que les anciens modèles n'ont jamais eu même dans leur dernière révision de début 2009.


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2012)

floune13 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question. je trouve que depuis le passage à ML mon MB chauffe beaucoup.
> 
> Je viens tout juste d'installer 8Go de RAM.
> 
> ...


Quel modèle de Mac as tu ?

La RAM n'est pas à l'origine de la chauffe, sauf cas exceptionnel d'incompatibilité ou de défaut.
Puisque ton Mac a "accepté et reconnu" 8Go, c'est qu'il les supporte. 

Lance le Moniteur d'activité, choisi en haut "Toutes les opérations" et en bas clique sur la case Processeur, et donne nous les résultats.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2012)

theweep a dit:


> Je dois avouer que je net comprends pas certaines personnes, je n'ai jamais connu aucun des bugs relatés avec Lion ou Mountain Lion. Certains ont l'air de dire qu'il faut passe a 8 voire 16Gb de ram  alors que ce tourne tellement bien chez moi. ai je une chance de cocu ?


Clairement, c'est faux. Pas mal de gens ont même l'air de le trouver mieux optimisé. 
A l'opposé, un peu comme pour Lion, j'ai eu l'impression que la mémoire était mieux utilisée, même en mise à jour.
Clean install ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h17 ----------

Sinon, il va falloir arrêter de se branler sur le moniteur en sortant les mêmes âneries que les nerdz quand MS a changé sa gestion de la mémoire avec Vista : "wouah ! t'as vu : il prend toute la mémoire". Ca ne veut rien dire du tout cette histoire de mémoire au démarrage, d'ailleurs, toujours même en mise à jour, je n'arrivais pas à 3,5GO. 
Personnellement, je dirais que dans la mesure où mes 8GO étaient quasi inutiles sur Lion et que Mountain Lion semble mieux optimisé, je peux bien espérer qu'il les mettent mieux à profit (et en "bouffe" donc davantage) mais je suis à peu près sûr que 4GO doivent passer tout aussi bien que sur Lion...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------

Si vous voulez voir si vous manquez de mémoire, allez jeter un coup d'il à "Sortie page" et, à la rigueur à "fichier d'échange utilisé" pour voir si vous avez des chiffres important, et dans ce cas vous aurez sûrement constaté des ralentissements.

Ca me rappelle mon époque Windows avec les types qui "optimisaient" la RAM et confondaient la mémoire virtuelle et la mémoire vive...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------

Je sais que j'ai l'air désagréable, comme ça, mais pitié ! J'ai fui ce genre de discours sur les forums ZardoZ. C'est pas pour les retrouver quelques années plus tard sur les forums Mac.

Rappel : les utilisateurs Mac ont été les premiers à "gonfler" de façon importante leur mémoire, quand de l'autre côté on se paluchait sur la puissance des cartes graphiques et se foutait de la RAM. Quand ils ont réalisé que c'était utile aussi pour les jeux, ils se sont mis à vouloir avoir la  plus grosse aussi pour la RAM (mais c'est moins classe, parce que c'est moins cher)...


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Clairement, c'est faux. Pas mal de gens ont même l'air de le trouver mieux optimisé.
> A l'opposé, un peu comme pour Lion, j'ai eu l'impression que la mémoire était mieux utilisée, même en mise à jour.
> Clean install ?
> 
> ...



 Moi, je me branle des posts condescendants, mais pas dessus


----------



## hellbola (1 Août 2012)

Pour moi installation de ML sur le retina.
Difficile de dire si ça va plus vite de Lion puisque j'ai profité de vendre me MBP 2011 I7 quadricoeur pour acheter le retina.
Donc le gain de démarrage au bout est du au passage sur ssd ET à ML

En tout cas tout fonctionne pour moi puisque:

- je n'utilise pas le rss
- j'attendais depuis le début la recopie video vers l'AppleTV et ça marche au top !

Très content de cette upgrade


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je sais que j'ai l'air désagréable, comme ça, mais pitié ! J'ai fui ce genre de discours sur les forums ZardoZ. C'est pas pour les retrouver quelques années plus tard sur les forums Mac.



ah  toi aussi sur Zardoz, bon ben vous etes tous passé sur mac alors


----------



## Jean-marie B (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour info, le module Mpeg2 d'Apple n'est plus gérer par ML ce qui a pour conséquence que je ne peu plus lire mes vidéo .ts en provenance de mon décodeur sat.

Je vais chercher une solution.

jm


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

VLC il me semble


----------



## Jean-marie B (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci Introid038, magnifique !


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> VLC il me semble



Sinon, il faut DL QT version QT 7.6.6 pas plus, et la mettre dans le dossier Utilitaires, je ne sais plus ou j'ai lu ça. :rose:
QT 7.6.6 ====> http://support.apple.com/kb/DL923?viewlocale=fr_FR.
Comme le module Mpeg2 Apple est utilisé par QT 7....... 
Edit.
 Retrouvé!
C'est ici ====> http://forums.macg.co/video/lire-les-avi-et-autre-avec-quicktime-1164702.html


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

ARGHHH !!!! première surprise , j'ouvre compta pour rentrer une dépense .......Tout vide .

Ouf , j'ai récupéré le fichier    (je post vraiment pour ne rien dire )


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

Voir aussi si Perian peut aider, en tout cas, de rien *subsole*!


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Moi, je me branle des posts condescendants, mais pas dessus


Je te comprends, mais avant tu devrais te demander si d'autres ne sont pas condescendants aussi avec des arguments peremptoires qui reviennent sans cesse.
Je ne suis pas quelqu'un de condescendant (crois-moi ou non), mais parfois j'en ai marre, c'est tout...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




Mac*Gyver a dit:


> ah  toi aussi sur Zardoz, bon ben vous etes tous passé sur mac alors


Non, ils ont dû me suivre, c'est pas possible...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




Introid038 a dit:


> Voir aussi si Perian peut aider, en tout cas, de rien *subsole*!



Sachant que l'équipe de Perian a jeté l'éponge récemment. Ca marche encore sur ML, pour l'instant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------

Maintenant SubSole, sache que je n'ai réagi comme ça qu'après X posts sur le thème de "ça prend une mémoire folle au démarrage". J'ai eu le temps de me prendre aussi quelques "Lion, c'est le Vista d'OS X" et autres joyeusetés.
Pour ce qui est de l'inculture des nerds sous Windows, je m'en ficherais pas mal, si ça ne finissait pas par dicter des configurations au marché...

Oh ! Et puis, pense ce que tu veux ...


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

Je sais pour Perian, mais au cas ou c'était pris déjà en charge par leur logiciel, cela valait le coup de regarder.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Août 2012)

Ca doit faire une dizaine de posts aussi que je hurle dans le désert : "clean install" ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------




Introid038 a dit:


> Je sais pour Perian, mais au cas ou c'était pris déjà en charge par leur logiciel, cela valait le coup de regarder.


Tutafait... j'ai lu un peu vite... mais j'étais légèrement agacé par ailleurs, ça a dû me distraire...


----------



## introid (1 Août 2012)

Pas de souci


----------



## Jean-marie B (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Cette histoire de mémoire gourmande avec Mountain Lion n'est qu'une rumeur !

J'ai un MBP avec 4Go de mémoire
et un Imac avec 8Go de mémoire
Je n'ai aucun ralentissement ni avec un ni avec l'autre !

Attention : suivant la quantité de mémoire dont vous disposé, ML réserve de la mémoire !
Ce n'est pas pour cela que la ram est saturée.

Je n'ai pas fait de clean install et aucun soucis.


jm


----------



## Tigrounet (1 Août 2012)

De mon côté j'ai cloné mon système (Macbook pro 13" mid-2010, C2D 2.4GHz - RAM 8Go) sur un disque dur externe et j'ai installé ML en mise à jour sur Lion.
Je n'ai rencontré aucun souci, et j'ai testé les applis suivantes sans souci :


iPhoto,
Aperture,
VMWare Fusion 4,
iWeb (v 3.0.4),
CleanApp,
1Password (v 3.8.20),
Little Snitch (v2.5.3),
Toast titanium 10,
Word et Excel 2011,
Mail,
DVDthèque,

Je vais donc pouvoir vendre sans inquiétude (si je trouve un acheteur évidemment) mon macbook pro 2010 et me prendre le 2012


----------



## sekaijin (1 Août 2012)

bonsoir.

deux macbook blanc sous snow leopard un IMac sous snow leopard et surtout un macbook unibody alu sous leopard.

sur les macbook blanc aucun problème téléchargement install reboot et tout était OK
sur l'IMac installation sans pb et reboot OK mais à chaque arrêt et démarrage le mac démarre en single user
une réparation des droits à corrigé le pb.

pour le macbook sous leopard ce fu plus compliqué.
une sauvegarde avec CCC
création d'un clef usb 8G0 mais l'utilitaire de gete ne fonctionne pas  sous snow il ce fige sans rendre la main. du coup j'ai crée la clef à la main.
j'ai une erreur qui m'indique qu'il est impossible de réparer le disque.
j'ai tout de même tenté de booter dessu vu qu'elle monte normalement.
et j'ai pu faire l'install après formatage du disque.
avant la fin il m'a proposé de récupérer les infos à partir de ma sauvegarde
tout avait l'air de fonctionner correctement sauf que je n'avait plus de son
là aussi une réparation des droits à réglé le problème.
j'ai fait une vérification du disque au cas où mais tout était OK

après quelques mise à jour (antidote, omniweb, iStrumbler ..., witch)

tout ça m'a l'ai OK.

A+JYT


----------



## odaaghnar (1 Août 2012)

Depuis que j ai fait la mise a jour 10.8, j ai des probleme de wi-fi.
En effet, ma conection ne dure pas plus de 3-5 minutes.
Ensuite, je dois desativer le wi-fi sur l ordi, puis le reactiver pour pouvoir avoir de nouveau internet 5 minutes, et ainsi de suite !
Quelqu un a ce bug ? que puis-je faire ?


----------



## GarulfoUnix (1 Août 2012)

odaaghnar a dit:


> Depuis que j ai fait la mise a jour 10.8, j ai des probleme de wi-fi.
> En effet, ma conection ne dure pas plus de 3-5 minutes.
> Ensuite, je dois desativer le wi-fi sur l ordi, puis le reactiver pour pouvoir avoir de nouveau internet 5 minutes, et ainsi de suite !
> Quelqu un a ce bug ? que puis-je faire ?



Tu as quoi comme matériel? 
J'ai un iMac début 2009 et je n'ai constaté aucun problème wifi. 
Je n'ai pas de déconnexion.


----------



## odaaghnar (1 Août 2012)

macbook air 2011


----------



## GarulfoUnix (1 Août 2012)

odaaghnar a dit:


> macbook air 2011



Tu peux me coller ici les infos concernant ta carte Wifi en allant dans A propos de ce mac -> plus d'infos... -> Rapport systeme...

Tu vas chercher Wifi dans Réseau à gauche et tu me colles ces 2 infos concernant ton MacBook Air. 

Exemple:


```
Interfaces:
en1*:
  Type de carte:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x8E)
  Version du programme interne:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.81.20)
```


----------



## Rez2a (2 Août 2012)

Une petite question, dans le cas d'une personne qui a migré de Lion vers Mountain Lion et qui a perdu tous ses flux RSS enregistrés dans Mail (vu qu'ils ne sont plus intégrés), est-ce que vous savez si il y a moyen de récupérer les adresses de ces flux quelque part ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Août 2012)

Via Time Machine peut-être !?


----------



## GarulfoUnix (2 Août 2012)

Beaucoup se servent de Time Machine? 
Depuis que j'ai acheté un Mac en 2009 je m'en suis jamais servit. 
Je ne connais que l'icone de cette application


----------



## Rikly (2 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca doit faire une dizaine de posts aussi que je hurle dans le désert : "clean install" ...




Clean install veux-t-il dire:

1. Formater ma partition
2. Installer le système
3. Réinstaller tous mes logiciels achetés (Une cinquantaine)
4. Faire les mise-à-jour Apple
5. Réinstaller tous mes dvd Garage Band
6. Re-télécharger toutes les Apps Apple Store.
7. Repayer pour les logiciels installant leurs licences on ne sait où.
8. Et ces 7 points, pour l'iMac et pour le Macbook Pro

Et bien si c'est ça, quand j'aurai fini ce travail, un nouveau système sera sorti. Sans compter les frais que j'ai déjà dû faire pour les mises-à-jour Mountain Lion.

C'est bien vrai que pour tous les frais occasionnés, les 15  d'OS X, c'est donné.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h15 ----------

Trouvé discussion intéressante sur forum Apple US.
La disparition du preview pour les mp3 & les midi, provient bien de la mise à jour Mountain Lion, car après màj de mon Macbook Pro, je ne plus le preview.

Solution proposée: Clean install (mais sans garantie).


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2012)

GarulfoUnix a dit:


> Beaucoup se servent de Time Machine?
> Depuis que j'ai acheté un Mac en 2009 je m'en suis jamais servit.
> Je ne connais que l'icone de cette application



t'as jamais fait de sauvegarde


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Août 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> Une petite question, dans le cas d'une personne qui a migré de Lion vers Mountain Lion et qui a perdu tous ses flux RSS enregistrés dans Mail (vu qu'ils ne sont plus intégrés), est-ce que vous savez si il y a moyen de récupérer les adresses de ces flux quelque part ?


voir là http://www.macg.co/news/voir/253552/mountain-lion-recuperer-les-flux-rss-stockes-dans-mail


----------



## Le docteur (2 Août 2012)

Rikly a dit:


> Clean install veux-t-il dire:
> 
> 1. Formater ma partition
> 2. Installer le système
> ...



C'est vrai que c'est chiant (c'est pour ça que je préférerais qu'Apple évite de sortir un système tous les ans).

Pour ce qui est des logiciels il faut de toute façon sauvegarder ses licences, ou dans un fichier texte ou dans un logiciel dédié.
Je fais tout ça au fur et à mesure.
1. Réinstallation des logiciels les plus importants dans un premier temps (pour moi c'est iWork et iLife) et de mes documents, photos, vidéos (on laisse mouliner et on fait autre chose entre deux)
2. Glisser-déposer rapide des applis que je sais s'installer ainsi, récupération des données dans Appications support qui peuvent servir (bases de données diverses). Installation d'Appshelf dans lequel sont une partie de mes licences.
3. Installer mon imprimante et mon pilote wacom.
3. Ensuite on y a va au fur et à mesure selon les besoins pour les applis un peu plus chiantes à réinstaller (Photoshop Elements, Crossover, non ! plus Crossover il va à la poubelle! plus de support de mon Tell Me More)... C'est pas non plus la mort...

C'est vrai que je finis par connaître un peu mes logiciels et leur fonctionnement, ça aide.

Si j'y vais mollo, ça me prend une grosse soirée en faisant autre chose pour installer le principal et je commence les réinstallations et tri ensuite (je ne réinstalle pas toujours toute les applications, si je réalise que certaines ne me sont pas utiles).
Le mieux, c'est de commencer à trier un peu avant.

Exemple : 
- les bibliothèques importantes d'Application Support sont placées d'emblée quand je transfère les applications essentielles
- Je rentre les licences au fur et à mesure en piochant dans mes données de licence (parfois directement dans mes mails)
- J'installe les grosses applications quand j'en ai besoin...

Comme support de sauvegarde j'utilise : 
- un clone que je garde le temps de tout désinstaller et que je reconverti ensuite en "ancien clone"
- dès que mon système commence à tourner à peu près bien et que j'ai recommencé à travailler dessus, Time Machine de ce nouveau système et un clone "courant" vient le rejoindre...

Habitudes + matériel que j'ai accumulé ces dernières années...


----------



## GarulfoUnix (2 Août 2012)

big41 a dit:


> t'as jamais fait de sauvegarde



non


----------



## Le docteur (2 Août 2012)

GarulfoUnix a dit:


> Beaucoup se servent de Time Machine?
> Depuis que j'ai acheté un Mac en 2009 je m'en suis jamais servit.
> Je ne connais que l'icone de cette application



Pourvu que tu ne connaisse jamais que l'image de cette situation :


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est chiant (c'est pour ça que je préférerais qu'Apple évite de sortir un système tous les ans).
> 
> Pour ce qui est des logiciels il faut de toute façon sauvegarder ses licences, ou dans un fichier texte ou dans un logiciel dédié.
> Je fais tout ça au fur et à mesure.
> ...



c'est vrai que ca demande un peu d'organisation.

toujours garder un clone ou un timemachine complet car ya des petits trucs auxqules on fait pas gaffe (le fait d'avoir plusierus macs masi de pas tous les upgrade en meme temps aide).

ya aussi isync pour moi, dispo sur Snow Leo mais qui a disparu ensuite et qui m'est utile pour synchroniser mon Nokia.


----------



## GarulfoUnix (2 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pourvu que tu ne connaisse jamais que l'image de cette situation :



- Je ne remet pas en doute la stabilité d'UNIX.
- J'ai vu des problèmes liés à des mises à jour majeures de l'OS du à Time Machine (10.5 -> 10.6)
- Je sais ce que je fais sur mon ordinateur 

Cela dit je ne suis pas à l'abri d'un bug majeur d'Apple qui pourrait me retrouver avec un kernel panic lors d'une mise à jour de OS X. 
Mais pour l'instant ça va. 
de 10.5 à 10.8 tout s'est passé sans soucis.


----------



## introid (2 Août 2012)

Pouvez vous svp me dire si l'on peut limiter la taille de la Time Machine?
Autre point, j'ai un iphone 4/iPad2/MBA13, je ne retrouve pas les onglets de safari quand je bascule de l'un à l'autre, est-ce normal?
Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Août 2012)

Un problème hardware de disque beaucoup plus fréquent qu'on ne croit !!!
Loi de l'emmerdement maximum : Si un problème peut survenir, alors il surviendra et il surviendra au plus mauvais moment.
Les sauvegardes : ça ne coute pas cher et ça peut rapporter gros, c'est bien plus sur que le loto.


----------



## bugman23 (2 Août 2012)

Passage de Lion à Mountain....et gros bug :

Plantage régulier du systeme multi bureau, ça fonctionne et d'un coup je ne peux plus l'utiliser avec la magic mouse, si je clique sur la touche pour afficher les différentes fenêtres, cela ne fonctionne plus non plus...obliger de déconnecter ma session et me reconnecter...

Je suis le seul ???

Imac mid 2010


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Août 2012)

Pour ne pas avoir trop de travail lors des installations complètes, je place toujours mes données sur un autre disque que le système, les application et les bibliothèques. Les sauvegardes sont bien sur sur un troisième disque.


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Pouvez vous svp me dire si l'on peut limiter la taille de la Time Machine?i



Non je ne crois pas.



Introid038 a dit:


> Autre point, j'ai un iphone 4/iPad2/MBA13, je ne retrouve pas les onglets de safari quand je bascule de l'un à l'autre, est-ce normal?
> Merci



Il faut attendre l'automne et l'arrivée de iOS 6 pour avoir cette fonctionnalité


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Août 2012)

GarulfoUnix a dit:


> - Je ne remet pas en doute la stabilité d'UNIX.
> - J'ai vu des problèmes liés à des mises à jour majeures de l'OS du à Time Machine (10.5 -> 10.6)
> - Je sais ce que je fais sur mon ordinateur
> 
> ...




mec, on parle pas de mettre en doute Unix ou OSX ni ton niveau de competence.

on parle du fait qu'un disque dur peux (doit) se fatiguer et crasher un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## introid (2 Août 2012)

C'est embêtant si on ne peut pas limiter la taille de l'espace sauvegarde je trouve.
Merci, je pensais que c'était lié à icloud en fait et non IOS6 pour être honnête.


----------



## kogool (2 Août 2012)

J'ai constaté que lorsque qu ont solicite trop le disk dur ( copie data + travail ) sa plante !! il fige!!
mais aussi la disparition de podcast Producer !!

Mac mini 2011 8go ram osx 10.8


----------



## Sly54 (2 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Pouvez vous svp me dire si l'on peut limiter la taille de la Time Machine?


Indirectement, en limitant la taille du dd (ou de la partition dédiée à TM).


----------



## introid (2 Août 2012)

Humm, j'avais pensé à ca, mais je ne l'ai pas fait...
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un DD de 2.5 pouces 2To en USB3.
Est-ce que je peux encore partitionner l'ensemble même si j'ai déjà mis des données dessus?
Si oui, quel type de partition pour la seconde partition et surtout quelle taille prévoir?
Le DD de mon MBA fait 512Go.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Août 2012)

Hello tout le monde,

Quelle est, selon vous, la différence entre une installation depuis la mise à jour et une clean install avec rapatriement des données depuis un clone externe ?

C'est quasiment la même chose non ? Vu qu'il y a rapatriement des données autant faire la mise à jour directement ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2012)

Ce n'est pas pareil et bien malin qui identifiera exhaustivement les différences 

Cela dépend de toutes façons de ce que tu rapatries : si ce ne sont que les données, le système n'est pas concerné. Cela fait déjà une belle différence.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Août 2012)

avec la migration des donnees, tu peux choisir ce que tu rapatrie (contacts, documents, etcc. je sais plus), avec la MAJ, ben tu garde tout.

Apres, je sais pas si un migration totale = une MAJ  mais j'aimerais bien savoir aussi


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2012)

On peut quand même déjà dire que ce n'est pas pareil :
a) mise à jour :
système initial + mise à jour => système final
b) rapatriement :
nouveau système + ajout d'éléments anciens => système final

Je vois mal comment ça pourrait être pareil. Il faudrait un miracle informatique. Et, en informatique comme ailleurs, les miracles n'existent pas...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Août 2012)

euh.. parce que A + B = B + A non ?

enfin je fais le malin, je sais que c'est pas exactement pareil mais ca m'a láir vraiment pas loin non ?

système initial - ajout d'éléments anciens = nouveau système - mise à jour (comme ca, a vu d'oeil)


----------



## Le docteur (2 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> c'est vrai que ca demande un peu d'organisation.
> 
> toujours garder un clone ou un timemachine complet car ya des petits trucs auxqules on fait pas gaffe (le fait d'avoir plusierus macs masi de pas tous les upgrade en meme temps aide).
> 
> ya aussi isync pour moi, dispo sur Snow Leo mais qui a disparu ensuite et qui m'est utile pour synchroniser mon Nokia.



Oui, typiquement le type de petit truc qu'il ne faut pas perdre.
D'ailleurs c'est encore une mesquinerie d'Apple, ça...

C'est vrai aussi qu'avec plusieurs Mac, ça me gaverait sans doute un peu plus, mais effectivement, quand on connaît un peu ça devient un peu automatique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




Introid038 a dit:


> Pouvez vous svp me dire si l'on peut limiter la taille de la Time Machine?
> Autre point, j'ai un iphone 4/iPad2/MBA13, je ne retrouve pas les onglets de safari quand je bascule de l'un à l'autre, est-ce normal?
> Merci



Je ne pense pas, mais ce que tu peux faire, c'est partitionner ton disque et n'utiliser qu'une partition de la taille qui te semble suffisante (j'ai vu souvent 1,5 fois et demi conseillée, mais ça dépend aussi de l'utilisation de ton disque &#8212; personnellement j'utilise un disque de la même taille avec 100GO environ sur 320 de libres)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------




bugman23 a dit:


> Passage de Lion à Mountain....et gros bug :
> 
> Plantage régulier du systeme multi bureau, ça fonctionne et d'un coup je ne peux plus l'utiliser avec la magic mouse, si je clique sur la touche pour afficher les différentes fenêtres, cela ne fonctionne plus non plus...obliger de déconnecter ma session et me reconnecter...
> 
> ...


clean install...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




kogool a dit:


> J'ai constaté que lorsque qu ont solicite trop le disk dur ( copie data + travail ) sa plante !! il fige!!
> mais aussi la disparition de podcast Producer !!


Un truc de plus à sauvegarder ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------




Introid038 a dit:


> Humm, j'avais pensé à ca, mais je ne l'ai pas fait...
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un DD de 2.5 pouces 2To en USB3.
> Est-ce que je peux encore partitionner l'ensemble même si j'ai déjà mis des données dessus?
> Si oui, quel type de partition pour la seconde partition et surtout quelle taille prévoir?
> Le DD de mon MBA fait 512Go.



Je crois que théoriquement on peut mettre des données sur la même partition que celle qui est consacrée à TM, mais je ne tenterais pas le coup.
Je dirais que ta partition devrait faire entre 512GO et 1TO. Maintenant ça dépend si tu veux pouvoir beaucoup revenir en arrière, de la taille de ton disque, et des gros fichiers qui peuvent transiter sur ton disque et être sauvegardés par TM dans ce laps de temps.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Quelle est, selon vous, la différence entre une installation depuis la mise à jour et une clean install avec rapatriement des données depuis un clone externe ?
> 
> ...



A moins que tu ne parles de rapatrier avec le logiciel d'Apple, la différence c'est avec ou sans emmerdements potentiels...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------




Mac*Gyver a dit:


> avec la migration des donnees, tu peux choisir ce que tu rapatrie (contacts, documents, etcc. je sais plus), avec la MAJ, ben tu garde tout.
> 
> Apres, je sais pas si un migration totale = une MAJ  mais j'aimerais bien savoir aussi


Maintenant, j'évite les deux..


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> euh.. parce que A + B = B + A non ?
> 
> enfin je fais le malin, je sais que c'est pas exactement pareil mais ca m'a láir vraiment pas loin non ?
> 
> système initial - ajout d'éléments anciens = nouveau système - mise à jour (comme ca, a vu d'oeil)


Je suis d'accord sur le fait que l'addition est une opération commutative. 
Mais il ne s'agit pas ici d'addition mais, disons pour simplifier, d'une fonction de mélange/fusion (_merge_). Or c'est une fonction très délicate, plus qu'il n'y paraît dit comme ça [si c'était si simple, on n'aurait pas autant de bugs dans les logiciels de synchronisation de messagerie, de calendriers, de contacts etc.]

Dans le cas d'une mise à jour, on fusionne le système existant avec la nouvelle version.
Dans le cas d'une installation propre avec récupération, on réincorpore d'anciens éléments : rien (mais alors rien du tout) ne dit que les spécifications des deux procédures sont telles que le résultat final sera équivalent. Et si les spécifications ne sont pas telles, les algorithmes ne le seront pas non plus.
Sur tout ça, ce n'est pas du pessimisme mais du réalisme [au niveau du vécu, quoi ]


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Août 2012)

Hi 

En fait je vous explique pourquoi je pose cette question :

J'ai fait une clean installation de Lion en juin et je viens d'acheter Mountain Lion. 

J'ai une machine classique avec Office 2011, Pixelmator, 1Password... sans aucunes modifications du système. J'ai fais un clone de cette installation.

J'utilise un disque externe FireWire pour ma bibliothèque iTunes et ma bibliothèque iPhoto.

Soit je lance la mise à jour directement, soit je fais une clean installation de ML et j'utilise l'utilitaire de transfert d'Apple pour transférer mes applications et autres éléments depuis mon clone.

A ma place vous opteriez pour quelle solution ?


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2012)

Mise à jour directement [en plus tu as un clone au cas où &#8212; c'est tranquille en cas de pépin].


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Août 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Mise à jour directement [en plus tu as un clone au cas où  c'est tranquille en cas de pépin].



Merci bompi, effectivement vu que ma clean install est de juin, c'est tout frais.


----------



## salamèche (2 Août 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Préférence système -> sécurité et confidentialité -> général -> autoriser les applications téléchargées de -> cocher "n'importe où"




Merci


----------



## herszk (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour.
Je vous fais part d'une amélioration que j'ai notée par rapport à Lion, le démarrage du clavier et du magictrackpad bluetooth est beaucoup plus réactif. Avec Lion, il fallait attendre un certain temps alléatoire, une éternité, à présent, c'est quasi instantané dès qu'on a une action sur le clavier ou le trackpad.
Je précise que j'ai upgradé Lion vers Mountain Lion (j'ai pris le téléski plutôt que le télésiège)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Août 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Je vous fais part d'une amélioration que j'ai notée par rapport à Lion, le démarrage du clavier et du magictrackpad bluetooth est beaucoup plus réactif. Avec Lion, il fallait attendre un certain temps alléatoire, une éternité, à présent, c'est quasi instantané dès qu'on a une action sur le clavier ou le trackpad.
> Je précise que j'ai upgradé Lion vers Mountain Lion (j'ai pris le téléski plutôt que le télésiège)



ça c'est une bonne nouvelle
j'avais remarqué aussi ce phénomène parfois gênant car, comme tu le dis, il faut attendre longtemps avant la connexion.


----------



## Jean-marie B (2 Août 2012)

Clean install = installation propre.
écrasé l'ancien système par un nouveau système = risque qu'il reste des fichiers qui ne servent à rien et risque de dysfonctionnement.

jm


----------



## herszk (2 Août 2012)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Clean install = installation propre.
> écrasé l'ancien système par un nouveau système = risque qu'il reste des fichiers qui ne servent à rien et risque de dysfonctionnement.
> 
> jm


Je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre post, pour moi, le clean install est un réflexe de windowsien. Mac os x ne perd pas sa vitalité avec le temps, tout au plus peut-on, de temps en temps, rafraichir son disque dur en faisant un clonage inverse. Si on se sent submergé par le nombre d'applis installés, il suffit, soit d'utiliser les désintalls appropriés, soit simplement de les mettre à la corbeille en utilisant les outils appropriés du genre AppTrap.


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2012)

Après une semaine d'utilisation sur mon MBP Late 2011 j'ai lancé l'installation de ML sur le MBP Late 2008 C2D de ma chérie.
Installation en cours, je vous tiens au courant dès que c'est terminé... si ça se termine un jour...
La barre de progression est arrivée au bout, ça dit qu'il reste environ 0 secondes et y'a rien qui bouge :mouais:
Heureusement que j'ai fait une sauvegarde TM avant et que j'ai gardé une clé USB avec Lion dessus :hein:
Si ça marche pas je sens que madame va me maudire quand elle va rentrer


----------



## Rez2a (2 Août 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre post, pour moi, le clean install est un réflexe de windowsien. Mac os x ne perd pas sa vitalité avec le temps, tout au plus peut-on, de temps en temps, rafraichir son disque dur en faisant un clonage inverse. Si on se sent submergé par le nombre d'applis installés, il suffit, soit d'utiliser les désintalls appropriés, soit simplement de les mettre à la corbeille en utilisant les outils appropriés du genre AppTrap.



Idée reçue. J'aimerais beaucoup que ça soit vrai, malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas, OS X se dégrade aussi pas mal avec le temps. Entre ma clean install de Lion (que je trouvais super rapide) le jour de la sortie et le même ordi un an plus tard qui avait tendance à ramer pour rien, ça n'avait rien à voir. Et pourtant j'ai pas installé des masses de softs en plus, mais j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour dispos sur une année.
Là je peux te dire qu'après avoir installé Mountain Lion en clean install, comparé à Lion qui n'est resté qu'un an sur ma machine, ça n'a strictement rien à voir, mon ordi est vraiment beaucoup plus réactif. Je pense que ML est plus optimisé que Lion, mais peut-être pas à ce point quand même.


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2012)

Ah ça bouge...
"votre ordi redemarrera dans 27sec...26...25..."
Bon écran noir...il redémarre...ou pas... :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

Tiens bizarre y'a mon iTunes qui vient de quitter tout seul pour une raison inexpliquée ??? :mouais:
Premier bug de ML ou j'ai mis la zoubida dans mon ordi... ??? :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

Houlaaaaa... ecran toujours noir sur le MBP de ma chérie... aïe aïe aïe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------

Ça commence à m'inquiéter sévère car écran toujours noir sur le MBP bien que le voyant indiquant qu'il est en service soit toujours allumer...:mouais:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Août 2012)

laisse le reflechir une petite heure avant de le reveiller


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> laisse le reflechir une petite heure avant de le reveiller



J'ai pas l'intention d'y toucher, il me semble que le mien avait fait pareil mais moins longtemps.
Bon un C2D 2,4G est moins réactif qu'un Core i7 2,2 
Enfin j'espère sinon j'en connais une qui va me dire le reste en rentrant


----------



## herszk (2 Août 2012)

Rez2a a dit:


> Idée reçue. J'aimerais beaucoup que ça soit vrai, malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas, OS X se dégrade aussi pas mal avec le temps. Entre ma clean install de Lion (que je trouvais super rapide) le jour de la sortie et le même ordi un an plus tard qui avait tendance à ramer pour rien, ça n'avait rien à voir. Et pourtant j'ai pas installé des masses de softs en plus, mais j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour dispos sur une année.
> Là je peux te dire qu'après avoir installé Mountain Lion en clean install, comparé à Lion qui n'est resté qu'un an sur ma machine, ça n'a strictement rien à voir, mon ordi est vraiment beaucoup plus réactif. Je pense que ML est plus optimisé que Lion, mais peut-être pas à ce point quand même.


Depuis 2,5 ans que j'ai mon imac, j'ai upgradé pour Lion, puis ML sans jamais noter de baisse de régime, je trouve même ML un peux plus réactif.


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2012)

Rhaaaaaa rognutud'ju je suis le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je me suis fait avoir par la mise en veille de l'écran... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'ai réactivé la bête et lancer le redémarrage pour finaliser l'installation, là c'est parti et ça m'annonce encore 20mn

Bon je vais aller m'auto-flageller


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2012)

De mon côté, sur un iMac mid 2007 Intel Core 2 duo avec 3gB de RAM, jamais de clean install ... juste des mises à jour (après clonage, bien évidemment !) et jamais aucun souci !

Avec ML, il a même gagné en réactivité !

Pour la dictée vocale, j'avais quelques soucis avec le micro interne ... j'ai donc branché mon "Blue Yeti" et à présent, ça marche du feu de Dieu !


----------



## No Ma'am (2 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, sur un iMac mid 2007 Intel Core 2 duo avec 3gB de RAM, jamais de clean install ... juste des mises à jour (après clonage, bien évidemment !) et jamais aucun souci !
> 
> Avec ML, il a même gagné en réactivité !



Idem, avec 2Go de RAM et que des mises à jour. Que du bonheur pour une utilisation "basique".
Je craignais que le passage de Snow Leopard à Mountain Lion occasionne quelques ralentissements sur ma machine, mais il n'en a rien été, au contraire.


----------



## big41 (2 Août 2012)

Installation de ML sur le MBP Late 2008 C2D, RAS 
Là je lui fais une sauvegarde TM, elle m'annonce 9,45Go à sauvegarder ??? 
J'en avais fait une juste avant, donc je ne vois pas bien d'où viennent ces 9Go 

J'attend qu'elle soit terminée pour faire un ou deux reboot afin de voir s'il est plus rapide lui aussi qu'avant ML


----------



## Fraaldr45 (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai procédé à une nouvelle installation propre de Lion puis mise à niveau vers Lion Mountain.
Pas de soucis sur mon iMac de 2008. Core 2 duo avec 4 Go de Ram.

Le système est bien plus réactif et un léger gain au démarrage.
J'utilise safari, mail, itunes, il me reste 2 go de ram libre.
Aucun gain de place sur mes pauvres 250 Go de HD.

Donc pas hésitation les gars foncés!


----------



## sunnlight (2 Août 2012)

Comment as tu fait pour faire cette clean installe?


----------



## Fraaldr45 (2 Août 2012)

Avec le DVD de lion que j'avais télécharger sur le App Store.
C'est plus long qu'avec une clè USB.
Formater ma partition HD, réinstaller mes applications, rapatrier seulement mes données avec time Machine.
Afin d'éviter les problèmes.


----------



## sunnlight (2 Août 2012)

j'avais aussi créer un DVD de Lion mais jamais pu démarrer dessus. Alors là....


----------



## Fraaldr45 (2 Août 2012)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/236102/lion-diskmaker-a-nouveau-compatible-avec-les-cles-4-go


----------



## Le docteur (2 Août 2012)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hi
> 
> En fait je vous explique pourquoi je pose cette question :
> 
> ...



Je resterais sur la clean install. 
Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire, les problèmes viennent des mélanges de deux systèmes.
Vous allez me dire que ce n'est pas comparable, mais j'en ai ch... pendant des années avec un Windows 98SE que j'installais immédiatement par-dessus un 98 tout court. Quand fait une instalation à partir d'un 98SE direct ce n'était plus le même système, purement et simplement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




herszk a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre post, pour moi, le clean install est un réflexe de windowsien. Mac os x ne perd pas sa vitalité avec le temps, tout au plus peut-on, de temps en temps, rafraichir son disque dur en faisant un clonage inverse. Si on se sent submergé par le nombre d'applis installés, il suffit, soit d'utiliser les désintalls appropriés, soit simplement de les mettre à la corbeille en utilisant les outils appropriés du genre AppTrap.



C'est faux, et j'ai largement eu le temps de le constater...
Et tu confonds deux choses très différentes : le pourrissement du système qui atteint beaucoup moins Mac OS X et le mélange de eux OS qui n'épargne aucun système...


----------



## Jean-marie B (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,



> Envoyé par herszk
> Je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre post, pour moi, le clean install est un réflexe de windowsien. Mac os x ne perd pas sa vitalité avec le temps, tout au plus peut-on, de temps en temps, rafraichir son disque dur en faisant un clonage inverse. Si on se sent submergé par le nombre d'applis installés, il suffit, soit d'utiliser les désintalls appropriés, soit simplement de les mettre à la corbeille en utilisant les outils appropriés du genre AppTrap.



C'est faux, tu as beau utiliser AppTrap ou AppDelete, il reste des fichiers visible et des fichiers caché !
Et je le sais par expérience !

jm


----------



## big41 (3 Août 2012)

Salut, petit bug du MAS sur le MBP de ma chérie.
Il s'est planté deux trois fois ce matin, puis impossible de me connecter à mon compte pour faire les MAJ iPhoto et iMovie :mouais:
Après un redémarrage j'ai pu enfin me connecter et faire les MAJ.
Mais quand j'ai voulu me deconnecter pour remettre les identifiants de ma chérie, rebelotte, plantage du MAS 
Et là de nouveau je ne peux plus accéder à la connexion des comptes 
Il a pas l'air d'avoir apprécié ML le vieux MBP 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------

Bon c'est rentré dans l'ordre pour le MAS sur le vieux MBP, mais c'est bizarre ces plantages du MAS ? 

Donc ML installé sur un MBP Late 2008 C2D 2,4Ghz avec 8Go de RAM, la greffe semble avoir bien été acceptée 
Bien sûr, pas de recopie vidéo au programme 
Là je rejoint la plupart d'entre vous et trouve ça plus que limite de la part d'Apple, un iPhone est capable de faire un truc qu'un MBP de 4 ans ne pourrait pas faire ? A d'autre, surtout que depuis 2008 les cartes vidéo sont quand même plus performante.
Bon c'est pas grave, ma chérie s'en passera, mais je me prend à rêver d'une MAJ d'Apple qui corrigerait cela


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

chez moi le MAS rame grave...


----------



## djio101 (3 Août 2012)

Hello, dites, certains parmi vous ont ce problème d'aperçu des mp3 qui ne fonctionnerait pas (lecture directe en cliquant une fois dessus ou en se servant de la barre d'espace) ou c'est arrangé ? (vu ça en parcourant des forums...) ?
Merci de l'info.


----------



## big41 (3 Août 2012)

alan63 a dit:


> chez moi le MAS rame grave...



Ah bon ? Ceci explique peut être cela alors, merci de l'info 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h01 ----------




djio101 a dit:


> Hello, dites, certains parmi vous ont ce problème d'aperçu des mp3 qui ne fonctionnerait pas (lecture directe en cliquant une fois dessus ou en se servant de la barre d'espace) ou c'est arrangé ? (vu ça en parcourant des forums...) ?
> Merci de l'info.



Non pas de soucis pour moi, j'ai copier un MP3 de iTunes dans le finder et je peux le lire soit d'un clic soit avec la barre d'espace.


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Salut, petit bug du MAS sur le MBP de ma chérie.
> Il s'est planté deux trois fois ce matin, puis impossible de me connecter à mon compte pour faire les MAJ iPhoto et iMovie :mouais:
> Après un redémarrage j'ai pu enfin me connecter et faire les MAJ.
> Mais quand j'ai voulu me deconnecter pour remettre les identifiants de ma chérie, rebelotte, plantage du MAS
> ...


 
Pareil chez moi hier soir, plantages du MAS à chaque tentative de changement de comptes... et je suis toujours sur MacOS X 10.6.8

(bizarrement, le crashlog indique un problème JAVA...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------




djio101 a dit:


> Hello, dites, certains parmi vous ont ce problème d'aperçu des mp3 qui ne fonctionnerait pas (lecture directe en cliquant une fois dessus ou en se servant de la barre d'espace) ou c'est arrangé ? (vu ça en parcourant des forums...) ?
> Merci de l'info.


 


Ils ont peut-être réintroduit le bug qui revient à intervalles réguliers lors de mises à jour d'iTunes et empêchant d'afficher correctement les pochettes dans le Finder...


----------



## big41 (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Pareil chez moi hier soir, plantages du MAS à chaque tentative de changement de comptes... et je suis toujours sur MacOS X 10.6.8
> 
> (bizarrement, le crashlog indique un problème JAVA...)



D'accord, merci pour l'info, ce n'est donc pas à imputer à ML, ça me rassure


----------



## lolipale (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Contrairement aux premières versions de Lion, la version initiale de Moutain Lion permet *l'intégration du Macintosh au sein de l'Active Directory de Windows.* 
En espérant que les mises à jour prochaines ne viennent pas casser cela ;-)
C'est une excellente nouvelle.

D'autre part, sur mon MacBook, le dock de Mountain Lion vibre lorsque la souris s'en approche. C'est presque imperceptible mais c'est curieux d'autant plus que ce n'est pas systématique

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

Fraaldr45 a dit:


> Avec le DVD de lion que j'avais télécharger sur le App Store.
> C'est plus long qu'avec une clè USB.
> Formater ma partition HD, réinstaller mes applications, rapatrier seulement mes données avec time Machine.
> Afin d'éviter les problèmes.



Je n'ai pas très bien compris pourquoi tu a d'abord fait une clean install de Lion ...


----------



## Fraaldr45 (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour Le Docteur,

Tous simplement parce que j'avais pas de clé usb de taille suffisante ou de DVD pour faire une clean install de lion Mountain directement.
Puis j'avais des programmes non compatible avec 10.8 et qui serait retransmis avec mes données time machine.
C'est un peu long je te l'accorde.


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2012)

Fraaldr45 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> ...
> Donc pas hésitation les gars foncés!


 
et les pas foncés, ils font quoi???
t'es raciste ou quoi!

:rose:


----------



## big41 (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> et les pas foncés, ils font quoi???
> t'es raciste ou quoi!
> 
> :rose:


----------



## Fraaldr45 (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> et les pas foncés, ils font quoi???
> t'es raciste ou quoi!
> 
> :rose:



Salut Rémy,

Oui, il y a une faute. (foncé)

Eh ben! Il faut aller à la plage et revenir tout Bronzé!
Sinon pas possible!


----------



## introid (3 Août 2012)

Humm, effectivement, si j'ai un disque de 512Go (réellement 500Go), si je multiplie par 1.5x, mon disque ne me servira pas à beaucoup plus que les sauvegardes.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

Euh oui, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai compté comme ça ... je me suis cru avec une clé USB...
Par contre je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire : ton disque origine et cibles font combien déjà?


----------



## introid (3 Août 2012)

Disque SSD du MBA13 = 512Go = 500Go en réalité
Disque externe = 2To = 1.81Go en réalité


----------



## nemrod (3 Août 2012)

Quelqu'un a testé ML avec des disques externes (USB) de grande capacités (ex: 3 To) ?

J'ai un Mini 2010 que j'avais passé sous L quelques temps après mon MBP et je ne pouvais plus utiliser mes disques, tests sur trois mais de la même marque (WD), impossible d'écrire, voir de lire pour sauvegarder.

Merci


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Disque SSD du MBA13 = 512Go = 500Go en réalité
> Disque externe = 2To = 1.81Go en réalité



Alors maintenant ça dépend de ce que tu veux garder comme place.
- 500 GO ça le fait, je le rappelle, si ton disque ne se remplit pas trop
- 700 et des brouettes, ça te fait déjà pas mal de marge si tu veux revenir en arrière.
- 1TO ça te coupe le disque en deux. Ca froisse pas le sens de l'esthétique mais faut vraiment tenir à avoir des sauvegardes anciennes.

- Dans ma pratique (j'essaie de brancher un disque TM tous les jours et j'utilise plus ou moins les 2/3 de mon disque sur l'ordinateur) j'ai tout de même pas mal de retour en arrière possibles avec un disque de la même taille que le disque de l'ordinateur.
- Imaginons quelqu'un qui garderait un disque branché en permanence et manipulerait des gros fichiers très régulièrement ça pourrait peut-être faire court.

Dépend donc de ton usage, de la fréquence des branchements et de ce que tu espère récupérer.

Je rappelle à tout hasard ma méthode de sauvegarde perso : un TM tous les jours + un clone le week-end en me demandant si j'ai fait des gros changements récemment qui pourrait me revenir dans la gueule (dans ce cas, je diffère un peu mon clone, et si j'y pense, je fais plutôt le clone avant les gros changements qui peuvent me revenir dans la gueule)...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

pour ma part pas de clean install , ça me prendrait trop la tête ..upgrad&#279; successivement de Leopard à Snow puis Lion puis moutain
pas de casse 
sauvegarde TC toutes les heures 
ça par contre c'est gonflant , mais je suis trop con ...je n'ai jamais pu faire fonctionner un utilitaire pour espacer les sauvegardes TM
quand c'est épais c'est épais 


bon sinon le MAS semble avoir un coup de mieux .....et moi un coup de vieux 
allez sant&#279; !


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2012)

Je ne suis pas encore passé à Lion et encore moins à Mountain Lion, mais si je le fais, je le ferai par mise à jour, ne serait-ce que parce que c'est la seule façon de conserver les utilitaires de mon imprimante/scanner HP WiFi (si ils sont installés sur Snow et qu'on met à jour en Lion ou MountainLion, ils restent fonctionnels, alors que si on fait une clean install de Lion ou ML, plus possible de les installer. L'installeur de HP n'a jamais été mis à jour pour fonctioner sur Lion)

C'est aussi la façon la plus simple de conserver Utilitaire Airport 7.6 (pour gérer les anciennes bornes Airport Express)

Donc pas de cleaninstall sinon je serai emmerdé


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Août 2012)

Remy tu te trompes... si tu passes à LION OU ML tes utilitaires qui doivent tourner avec rosetta seront désactivés par le système, donc installés ou non ils seront inopérants.

Donc gardé SL pour continuer à les utiliser est la seule solution


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Remy tu te trompes... si tu passes à LION OU ML tes utilitaires qui doivent tourner avec rosetta seront désactivés par le système, donc installés ou non ils seront inopérants.



 ...


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne suis pas encore passé à Lion et encore moins à Mountain Lion, mais si je le fais, je le ferai par mise à jour, ne serait-ce que parce que c'est la seule façon de conserver les utilitaires de mon imprimante/scanner HP WiFi (si ils sont installés sur Snow et qu'on met à jour en Lion ou MountainLion, ils restent fonctionnels, alors que si on fait une clean install de Lion ou ML, plus possible de les installer. L'installeur de HP n'a jamais été mis à jour pour fonctioner sur Lion)
> 
> C'est aussi la façon la plus simple de conserver Utilitaire Airport 7.6 (pour gérer les anciennes bornes Airport Express)
> 
> Donc pas de cleaninstall sinon je serai emmerdé



Il y a des vrais morceaux de PPC dans l'installateur, c'est ça ???
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit rédhibitoire, si je me rappelle bien.
Pas de mise à jour du tout ???


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a des vrais morceaux de PPC dans l'installateur, c'est ça ???
> Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit rédhibitoire, si je me rappelle bien.
> Pas de mise à jour du tout ???



Non pas de mise à jour du tout.... déjà il avait fallu attendre un an pour avoir une mise à jour pour SnowLeopard (imprimante HP C4580)

HP indique que si les utilitaires ont été installés sous SnowLeopard ils restent fonctionnels une fois la mise à jour de Lion appliquée
et ceux qui ont un Mac avec Lion préinstallé doivent passer par les pilotes installés sous Lion et qui permettent de scanner via Capture ou Aperçu voire directement depuis la liste d'attente d'impression
(sauf que l'utilitaire HP Scan Pro permet de faire bien plus que ce que propose le pilote livré avec Lion... et ça permet aussi de lancer un scan directement depuis l'imprimante en appuyant sur le bouton "scanner", fonction non gérée par les pilotes intégrés à Lion)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




lepetitpiero a dit:


> Remy tu te trompes... si tu passes à LION OU ML tes utilitaires qui doivent tourner avec rosetta seront désactivés par le système, donc installés ou non ils seront inopérants.
> 
> Donc gardé SL pour continuer à les utiliser est la seule solution



Les utilitaires sont "Universal" (donc PPC/INTEL)






C'est l'installeur HP qui est PPC et comme ce n'est pas un package d'installation standard, pas possible de l'ouvrir via Pacifist, par exemple, pour installer les éléments manuellement.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Août 2012)

Pour ceux qui ont sauté le pas :

un article de synthèse chez osxdaily pour corriger les problèmes de déconnexion wi-fi / airport sur Mountain Lion = http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/02/fix-...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+osxdaily+(OS+X+Daily)


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non pas de mise à jour du tout.... déjà il avait fallu attendre un an pour avoir une mise à jour pour SnowLeopard (imprimante HP C4580)
> 
> HP indique que si les utilitaires ont été installés sous SnowLeopard ils restent fonctionnels une fois la mise à jour de Lion appliquée
> et ceux qui ont un Mac avec Lion préinstallé doivent passer par les pilotes installés sous Lion et qui permettent de scanner via Capture ou Aperçu voire directement depuis la liste d'attente d'impression
> ...



Ok donc je comprends mieux...  tes propos me surprenaient... là c'est clair et logique


----------



## Fraaldr45 (3 Août 2012)

Merci FrançoisMacG pour ton lien.


----------



## Rikly (3 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Pareil chez moi hier soir, plantages du MAS à chaque tentative de changement de comptes... et je suis toujours sur MacOS X 10.6.8
> 
> (bizarrement, le crashlog indique un problème JAVA...)
> 
> ...




Voici mon expérience:
Possesseur d'un iMac et d'un Macbook Pro, j'ai ce problème sur les deux machines après màj Mountain Lion. Sur certains forums (US notamment) on me dit que c'est parce que je n'ai pas fait de "clean install".
Alors, j'ai formaté mon Macbook Pro et fait une belle installation toute neuve, et en fin de compte je me retrouve avec le même problème. Pour moi, le coupable est iTunes car sur mon iMac le problème est survenu après une màj iTunes. On tient les mêmes propos sur le site support Apple USA.

Je tiens à préciser, que lors d'un "clean  install" on perd ses comptes mail, ses favoris Firefox, ses logiciels installés et leur mises à jour. Donc conseiller un "clean Install" n'est pas une bonne solution.

En conclusion, j'ai remis la version Moutain Lion d'avant formatage grâce à ce bon vieux Time-Machine en 1 heure de temps. Tout réinstaller pour avoir le même problème ne m'interressait pas. Je peux vivre quelque temps avec le bug mp3 et midi.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Août 2012)

Je ne supporte pas le logiciel HP pour scanner. Mais c'est vrai que je passe par VueScan et ReadIris. Donc j'ai recraché au bassinet pour avoir un vrai logiciel de scan et OCR qui ne s'acharne pas à me coller des signets incohérents dans mes PDF.


----------



## carvi84 (3 Août 2012)

bonsoir, 

  1 à l'ouverture de *dictate* *version 2.5.2*  on a un avertissement comme quoi elle n'est pas compatible avec ML .j'ai essayé et les fonctions courantes marchent très bien et ça ne bloque pas , quelqu'un aurait il eu des problèmes avec cette app et ml et de quel genre ? 
*savez vs si un MAJ est ds l'air pour dictate ? *

 2 je signale aussi que j'ai voulu *graver un DVD avec Disk lion maker *et que ça ne marche pas du tout , 2heures et demie et rien n'était gravé , je suis passé par toast titanium et c'était fait en 30 minutes !

 -3 d'autre part *est-il possible d'offrir une version de mountain lion à une personne* qui résidant au burkina n'a pas une connexion lui permettant le téléchargement des 8go , c'est quand même dommage que ce ne soit pas vendu sur support aussi c'était trop pratique !
y a -t-il une solution ?

 merci cordialement ccim12


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne supporte pas le logiciel HP pour scanner. Mais c'est vrai que je passe par VueScan et ReadIris. Donc j'ai recraché au bassinet pour avoir un vrai logiciel de scan et OCR qui ne s'acharne pas à me coller des signets incohérents dans mes PDF.



Avec mon epson, je peux scanner directement via les préférences système > Imprimantes et scanners > Numériser.

C'est pas possible avec les imprimantes HP ?


----------



## robbie (4 Août 2012)

J'ai une hp et je fait comme toi c'est pour ça que je comprend pas trop le problème là
Par contre on peut plus démarrer en 32 bit avec le lion des montagnes ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne supporte pas le logiciel HP pour scanner.



idem, d'ailleurs, je me demande si j'avais entierement reussi a l'installer et a l'utiliser a l'epoque, une vrai verrue dans mon beau premier mac.

Alors ca a ete Vuescan direct, mais doit y avoir d'autre options gratuites. Je me suis laissé utilisé Apercu pour un scan recemment, et c'est aussi franchement pas mal en fait, avec toutes les optiosn necessaires si je me souvient bien.


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Alors maintenant ça dépend de ce que tu veux garder comme place.
> - 500 GO ça le fait, je le rappelle, si ton disque ne se remplit pas trop
> - 700 et des brouettes, ça te fait déjà pas mal de marge si tu veux revenir en arrière.
> - 1TO ça te coupe le disque en deux. Ca froisse pas le sens de l'esthétique mais faut vraiment tenir à avoir des sauvegardes anciennes.
> ...



Je te remercie beaucoup, je pense que je fais certainement faire 1To pour le stockage et le reste pour TM, cela me parait pas mal.
Comme je compte surtout laisser les gros fichiers sur le DDE, ca devrait être bien.
Après, je suis censé aussi synchroniser mes ipad2 64Go et iphone4 32Go.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Comme je compte surtout laisser les gros fichiers sur le DDE, ca devrait être bien.



Et quand ce disque dur externe lâchera, que se passera-t-il ? 
(si je comprends bien, tu y laisserais des gros fichiers dessus pour libérer le HD de ta machine) ... :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (4 Août 2012)

robbie a dit:


> J'ai une hp et je fait comme toi c'est pour ça que je comprend pas trop le problème là
> Par contre on peut plus démarrer en 32 bit avec le lion des montagnes ?



Si, c'est le logiciel de HP qui n'est pas disponible pour toutes les configurations. Officiellement, HP s'en était remis aux pilotes Apple depuis SL, mais a continué finalement à développer son interface pour une partie des imprimantes. L'interface s'est dans ces cas-là un peu amélioré (je crois me rappeler qu'avant on ne pouvait même pas faire de scan pdf multipage).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h00 ----------




Mac*Gyver a dit:


> idem, d'ailleurs, je me demande si j'avais entierement reussi a l'installer et a l'utiliser a l'epoque, une vrai verrue dans mon beau premier mac.
> 
> Alors ca a ete Vuescan direct, mais doit y avoir d'autre options gratuites. Je me suis laissé utilisé Apercu pour un scan recemment, et c'est aussi franchement pas mal en fait, avec toutes les optiosn necessaires si je me souvient bien.



Oui, je trouve qu'Aperçu ne s'en sort pas si mal non plus, j'aurais peut-être tendance à préférer cette solution au logiciel d'HP (même si c'est gonflant cette manie de forcer toutes les fenêtres à rester en-dessous la fenêtre d'acquisition d'image).
Le problème, c'est qu'entre la qualité des scans moulinés par VueScan et ce que font les deux autres ... y'a pas photo... Ca a suffi à me rendre VueScan addict.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h04 ----------




Introid038 a dit:


> Je te remercie beaucoup, je pense que je fais certainement faire 1To pour le stockage et le reste pour TM, cela me parait pas mal.
> Comme je compte surtout laisser les gros fichiers sur le DDE, ca devrait être bien.
> Après, je suis censé aussi synchroniser mes ipad2 64Go et iphone4 32Go.



Attention : ne pas confondre _laisser_ des gros fichiers et _en faire passer régulièrement _sur le disque...
Mais deux fois le disque, c'est un choix que certains font... En général on conseille entre 1,5 et 2 fois, je crois...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h06 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Et quand ce disque dur externe lâchera, que se passera-t-il ?
> (si je comprends bien, tu y laisserais des gros fichiers dessus pour libérer le HD de ta machine) ... :hein:


Euh ! Je ne pense pas que ce soit ça... j'espère, en tout cas...


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas testé VueScan, mais entre un scan direct depuis la fenêtre de scan du pilote HP intégré à MacOS X et un scan via HPScan, je n'arrive pas à me passer d'HPScan

Possibilité d'enregistrer des scans multipages en un seul fichier pdf
un détramage lors de scans de photographie bien meilleur
un choix du taux de compression (sur fichiers jpeg) plus simple
les fonctionnalités OCR permettant de récupérer le texte d'un document imprimé
...

Et aussi le fait qu'avec les utilitaires HP installés, si j'appuie sur le bouton "scan" de l'imprimante, le logiciel HPScan s'ouvre directement sur le Mac et scanne le document
et aussi, des alertes qui s'affichent à l'écran si l'imprimante à un problème (manque de papier, encre épuisée, ...). Comme cette imprimante WiFi n'est pas dans la même pièce que le Mac, c'est bien pratique


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Si je passe à 800Go, je suis déjà au dessus des 1.5x.

C'et un petit serveur qui propose apparemment une fonction TM (VHS-4 de chez Ve-Hotech), je n'ai jamais eu la possibilité de tester, donc je vais le faire 

Toutes mes données sauvegardées sont déjà sauvegardées sur celui-ci.


----------



## Mr Fon (4 Août 2012)

Slt à tous,

ML installé en simple MAJ (comme toute MAJ système depuis Léopard) depuis une bonne semaine sur un 27' i5 Fin 2009 8go de ram.

Tout roule impecc, système qui semble plus réactif que son prédécesseur, et très agréable à utiliser.

Depuis Lion, j'utilise le combo Magic Mouse+Trackpad qui s'avère terriblement efficace sur OSX, j'aurai du mal à faire sans.

Très bonne fournée pour une 10.8.0 qui est chez moi d'une stabilité exemplaire, comme à chaque MAJ importante, je m'assure avant de migrer que toutes mes apps indispensables soient compatibles (j'avais du attendre un certain temps pour Lion, notemment pour les pilotes carte son pro m-audio) et une petite sauvegarde Time Machine avec réparation des autorisations avant et après la maj.

Système agréable et que je trouve sobre (ce qui n'est pas pour me déplaire)
Du bon boulot


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je n'ai pas testé VueScan, mais entre un scan direct depuis la fenêtre de scan du pilote HP intégré à MacOS X et un scan via HPScan, je n'arrive pas à me passer d'HPScan
> 
> Possibilité d'enregistrer des scans multipages en un seul fichier pdf
> un détramage lors de scans de photographie bien meilleur
> ...



J'ai une hp envy 100, où trouves tu HPScan?
Car avec Mountain impossible d'installer le programme HP permettant la numérisation depuis l'imprimante.


----------



## sunnlight (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour 

J'ai réussi à formater une partition du dd externe avec lion diskmaker, j'ai bien réussi à démarrer dessus mais j'ai trop peur de perdre l'autre partition ou se trouve les sauvegardes. Y a t'il un réel danger de procéder ainsi ou si la clé usb est préférable?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai une hp envy 100, où trouves tu HPScan?
> Car avec Mountain impossible d'installer le programme HP permettant la numérisation depuis l'imprimante.



Si tu as installé M-Lion en upgrade, tu dois avoir conservé dans les applications le dossier HP ...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon avis :
Je viens d'installer Mountain Lion en mise à jour sur OS Lion qui avait été installé en clean install en juin dernier. 
Tout fonctionne parfaitement après 20 minutes d'installation (SSD dans la machine) cela roule.

Je trouve le dock plus moderne et globalement le système est très réactif voir même plus dans certains cas par rapport à Lion.

Côté compatibilité aucuns problèmes constatés, tout fonctionne bien et j'ai effectué toutes les mises à jour des applications.
iStat Pro (Widget du Dashboard) fonctionne sauf les processus qui n'apparaissent plus (des carrés apparaissent à la place), une mise à jour prochaine corrigera cela je pense.

Je n'ai pas trouvé Twitter après l'installation, j'ai donc installé l'application officielle via le Mac App store. 

Comment faire pour avoir Twitter dans le centre de notification ?

Voilà ma petite expérience


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> J'ai une hp envy 100, où trouves tu HPScan?
> Car avec Mountain impossible d'installer le programme HP permettant la numérisation depuis l'imprimante.



C'est ce que j'expliquais plus haut
L'installeur HP ne fonctionne pas avec Lion ou MountainLion

Si les utilitaires HP etaient installés sur SnowLeopard et qu'on met à jour le système pour passer à Lion ou MountainLion, tout continue de fonctionner

Par contre, si on fait une clean install ou si on reçoit un Mac avec Lion ou MountainLion pré-installé, pas possible d'installer les utilitaires HP


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas de souci avec istat pro, j'avoue l'avoir installé après la maj il me semble.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de souci avec istat pro, j'avoue l'avoir installé après la maj il me semble.



Ah ok tu vois toujours les processus ? 

J'ai le même souci que ce qui est décrit sur ce post : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1407448

Sinon pour avoir Twitter dans le centre de notification on fait comment ? si quelque sait...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------




Yoskiz a dit:


> Ah ok tu vois toujours les processus ?
> 
> J'ai le même souci que ce qui est décrit sur ce post : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1407448
> 
> Sinon pour avoir Twitter dans le centre de notification on fait comment ? si quelque sait...



D'ailleurs je viens d'essayer la technique indiqué dans ce post pour avoir à nouveau les processus visible sous ML et ça fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Tu parles des graphiques?
Aurais tu une capture d'écran pour voir ton souci?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Tu parles des graphiques?
> Aurais tu une capture d'écran pour voir ton souci?



Yes, tu vois plus rien comme processus et après avoir suivi la technique dans le post ça remarche... pas compatible pour ML d'après l'éditeur (voir le post)...


----------



## introid (4 Août 2012)

Je vérifierai tout à l'heure, mais pour moi, pas de souci, aucuns carrés


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour REMY, pourquoi n'utilises tu pas la page web de l'imprimante pour scanner avec ton HP?

jm


----------



## Rikly (4 Août 2012)

Office 2008 ne fonctionne plus, sur aucune des deux machines.
Office 2011 ne fonctionne plus, sur aucune des deux machines.

OpenOffice plante de temps en temps sur l'iMac.

Adobe Air et ses applications fonctionnent sur l'iMac et pas sur le Macbook Pro.

De légers blocages du  finder (environ 2 secondes) de temps en temps sur les deux machines lors de copies, d'effacement ou de renommage de fichiers.

Toujours pas trouvé de solution pour bug preview fichiers mp3 et midi (la clean install n'avait rien changé donc solution à oublier).

iCloud synchronise uniquement la messagerie compte iCloud (compte mail que je n'utilise pas) et ignore totalement les autres comptes. Je ne comprends pas l'avantage d'iCloud.

Flux de photos me remets les photos effacées de l'iPhone et en remets des autres que je ne veux pas.

Malgré tout ça, bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2012)

Pour les comptes mail, c'est normal. iCloud ne prend en charge que les comptes iCloud.

Et pour la synchro des autres comptes, pas besoin d'iCloud : il suffit (si l'option est proposée par le fournisseur de la messagerie) qu'ils soient configurés en IMAP.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2012)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour REMY, pourquoi n'utilises tu pas la page web de l'imprimante pour scanner avec ton HP?
> 
> jm



La page web de l'imprimante me permet de la configurer, de voir le niveau d'encre, ... mais pas de scanner!


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour Remy,



> La page web de l'imprimante me permet de la configurer, de voir le niveau d'encre, ... mais pas de scanner!



Désolé, avec la mienne c'est le cas.

Est-ce que tu ne dois pas faire une mise à jour du micrologiciel de l'imprimante ?

jm


----------



## big41 (4 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est ce que j'expliquais plus haut
> L'installeur HP ne fonctionne pas avec Lion ou MountainLion
> 
> Si les utilitaires HP etaient installés sur SnowLeopard et qu'on met à jour le système pour passer à Lion ou MountainLion, tout continue de fonctionner
> ...



Heuh je crois bien qu'il y a une MAJ pour Lion faite par HP pour pouvoir installer les modules HP.
Il me semble avoir fait une Clean Install sous Lion et bien sûr au départ j'avais perdu le scan HP, après recherche sur le site HP j'avais trouvé un petit programme qui allait bien.

Je fouille et je vous dit kwa 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------




Introid038 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de souci avec istat pro, j'avoue l'avoir installé après la maj il me semble.


idem pas de soucis mais installé avant ML


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2012)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour Remy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non elle est trop vieille... les dernières mises à jour effectuée par HP pour cette imprimante datent de septembre 2009!
Et ils indiquent clairement que pour Lion, soit on a la chance d'avoir tout installé sous SnowLeopard et ça reste fonctionnel, soir il faut se contenter des pilotes livrés avec Lion


----------



## big41 (4 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non elle est trop vieille... les dernières mises à jour effectuée par HP pour cette imprimante datent de septembre 2009!
> Et ils indiquent clairement que pour Lion, soit on a la chance d'avoir tout installé sous SnowLeopard et ça reste fonctionnel, soir il faut se contenter des pilotes livrés avec Lion



C'est quel modèle ?
Moi j'ai bien deux installeurs .dmg de HP pour ma multifonctions pour qu'elle fonctionne sous Lion.
Et je crois bien qu'elle a déjà deux ans.


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2012)

big41 a dit:


> C'est quel modèle ?
> Moi j'ai bien deux installeurs .dmg de HP pour ma multifonctions pour qu'elle fonctionne sous Lion.
> Et je crois bien qu'elle a déjà deux ans.


HP Photosmart C4580 (de fin 2007...)


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Août 2012)

> Non elle est trop vieille... les dernières mises à jour effectuée par HP pour cette imprimante datent de septembre 2009!
> Et ils indiquent clairement que pour Lion, soit on a la chance d'avoir tout installé sous SnowLeopard et ça reste fonctionnel, soir il faut se contenter des pilotes livrés avec Lion




C'est la même chose pou moi, et pourtant elle n'est pas vieille.
Photosmart B 210 plus.

Heureusement que j'ai l'interface web.

Ce n'est pas normal d'autant plus qu'Apple recommandait cette imprimante pour Airprint.

jm


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> HP Photosmart C4580 (de fin 2007...)



J'ai la même qui est passée du côté du PC de ma femme, PC sous W7
Pour l'iMac j'ai pris une Epson depuis Lion


----------



## big41 (4 Août 2012)

Bon moi ça semble toujours fonctionner, donc je touche à rien et tout ira bien avec ma multifonctions HP


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Août 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Heuh je crois bien qu'il y a une MAJ pour Lion faite par HP pour pouvoir installer les modules HP.
> Il me semble avoir fait une Clean Install sous Lion et bien sûr au départ j'avais perdu le scan HP, après recherche sur le site HP j'avais trouvé un petit programme qui allait bien.
> 
> Je fouille et je vous dit kwa
> ...



Concernant iSrat Pro pas de souci avec la liste des processus ?


----------



## arno1x (4 Août 2012)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Yes, tu vois plus rien comme processus et après avoir suivi la technique dans le post ça remarche... pas compatible pour ML d'après l'éditeur (voir le post)...


salut, voilà qui va régler ton problème. Bon courage
arno

http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=15332289&postcount=20

houlà!! je vois que le msg 602 c'est expliqué, mille pardons. Pour moi ça a marché super, aussi bien en horizontal qu'en vertical.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Août 2012)

arno1x a dit:


> salut, voilà qui va régler ton problème. Bon courage
> arno
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=15332289&postcount=20



Effectivement j'ai trouvé cette solution cet après midi et ça fonctionne parfaitement maintenant 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Bambouille (4 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> j'ai pris une Epson depuis Lion



Pareil !


----------



## aribibi (4 Août 2012)

aribibi a dit:


> je change de machine pour faire autre chose et 2mn après mon MP 2008 s'endort tout seul. Impossible de le réveiller, il a fallut faire un reset sauvage.



 Rien à voir avec le pauvre ML c'est une barrette de mémoire qui a claqué sur mon MP... Du coup je me retrouve avec 2 giga heureusement que j'ai mon fidèle SL en 1er boot... 

en fait c'est peut-être la faute de ML qu'elle a explosé...


----------



## Le docteur (4 Août 2012)

Painter Essentials m'a cassé les noix en refusant de s'installer (je l'ai fait, cette clean install). J'ai récupéré l'appli et le dossier d'Application Support. Ca semble marcher. A voir avec mon Intuos...


----------



## EntertheVoid (5 Août 2012)

mon avis sur mountain lion est très mitigé...déja avec lion c était limite mais la tout est simplifié plus aucunes données importantes...barre des signets qui disparait sous safari...en gros c est une grosse icône...avec de belles images mais totalement vide a l intérieur
mon avis n est pas a prendre au sérieux...


----------



## Borisl (5 Août 2012)

Après une semaine d'utilisation et bien je dois dire que je ne me sers d'aucune nouveauté de cet OS, je ne les trouve pas utiles, ou je n'ai plutôt pas pris la peine d'essayer de les utiliser. Bref, le gros changement que je remarque par rapport à Lion est la chaleur que dégage mon MacBook Pro Mi-2010. Il est vite bouillant et les ventilateurs font souvent du bruit. C'est assez marrant, car j'avais acheté un Mac justement parce qu'ils sont reconnus pour leur silence mortuaire...


----------



## folivier (5 Août 2012)

Après quelques jours d'installation de ML voici qqes remarques.
Est-ce lié au fait que j'ai fais cette fois-ci une clean-instal (contrairement lorsque je suis passé de Snow Leopard à Lion) en tout cas une très nette amélioration de la réactivité de mon MacBook Pro (mi 2010), temps d'ouverture et de fermeture de l'OS nettement amélioré ainsi que pour certain soft. J'ai également l'impression que l'autonomie s'est améliorée mais à confirmer dans le temps.
Tous mes logiciels fonctionnent sans pb (microsoft Office entre autre pour répondre à un post précédent). Safari est beaucoup plus rapide.
Pour mon imprimante Photosmart B110 HP, un petit bug, perte de l'utilitaire HP, mais après un redémarrage tout est revenu dans l'ordre sans avoir eu besoin de faire un upgrade. Voir ce lien pour plus d"info sur la comptatibilité des imprimantes HP avec ML
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01664444&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en#N816
Maintenant les nouveautés de ML.... rien de transcendant à part le centre de notification assez utile.
Finalement je retrouve un mac comme celui d'origine (rapidité, autonomie, silence) que j'avais perdu avec le passage à Lion. Encore une fois je ne saurai affirmer si celà est lié à l'OS ou au fait que j'ai fait une clean-instal.


----------



## big41 (5 Août 2012)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Concernant iSrat Pro pas de souci avec la liste des processus ?


Non je vois bien les 4 processeurs en activité


----------



## Wilde (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, clean install de mon côté. Sur iMac 21,5 i5 mid 2010.

Un coup de monolingual et d'onyx depuis et pas de soucis.

- Soucis de wi-fi disparu (déconnexions aléatoires)
- Soucis de connexion automatique au bon réseau wi-fi disparu
- Soucis TimeMachine réglé (j'avais constamment 10 minutes après déconnexion du disque dur externe TM le point d'interrogation sur l'icone TM signifiant une "sauvegarde retardée")

Dommage que la syncro cloud pour note & co ne soit pas déjà actif (il faut attendre ios6 si j'ai bien compris).

Dommage que la mise à jour logicielle et mise à jour appstore ne soit pas déjà entièrement une et unique mais l'initiative est bonne.

Dommage ce finder qui gagnerait en mode onglet notamment.

Pas trop d'utilité du centre de notification. 

A part, ça la clean install me fait gagner 15-20 secondes au démarrage mais je n'ai pas encore réinstallé tous mes softs (bien que photoshop ne doit normalement pas avoir d'incidence sur le temps de boot).


----------



## fdu007 (5 Août 2012)

autonomie batterie sur MBA 2011 = catastrophique de 5/6h à 2/3h.......


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2012)

Wilde a dit:


> Un coup de monolingual et d'onyx depuis et pas de soucis.


Ca, c'est ta vie privée, tu fais ce que tu veux...


----------



## hybrid78 (5 Août 2012)

> > Citation:
> > Envoyé par Yoskiz
> > Concernant iSrat Pro pas de souci avec la liste des processus ?
> 
> ...







il parle des processus, et effectivement, je n'ai plus accès aux processus dans istat pro non plus, c'est la fenêtre avec le pourcentage d'utilisation des applications


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2012)

Si ça avait été 4 professeurs en activité, ça aurait été plus étonnant...

Laissez tomber, j'ai dû manger un clown, ce matin...:sleep:


----------



## carvi84 (5 Août 2012)

bonjour à tous , 
 je signale que *parrallels *vient d'éditer une *MAJ de compatibilité avec ML , mise à jour gratuite *qui se fait à partir du logiciel , elle est en train de de se terminer 

 pour l'instant aucun problème autant avec office Mac 2011 , qu'avec office PC 2007 version pro pour les 2 packs 
Office pour mac a fait une MAJ importante et ça tourne hyper bien !

bon dimanche à tous 
 ccim12


----------



## bradepitre (5 Août 2012)

Borisl a dit:


> Après une semaine d'utilisation et bien je dois dire que je ne me sers d'aucune nouveauté de cet OS, je ne les trouve pas utiles, ou je n'ai plutôt pas pris la peine d'essayer de les utiliser. Bref, le gros changement que je remarque par rapport à Lion est la chaleur que dégage mon MacBook Pro Mi-2010. Il est vite bouillant et les ventilateurs font souvent du bruit. C'est assez marrant, car j'avais acheté un Mac justement parce qu'ils sont reconnus pour leur silence mortuaire...



La volonté d'Apple est de faire un bloc iMac / Macbook / iPad / iPhone ... via iCloud. Pour moi c'est un simple concept dont l'utilité est discutable. Pour le reste le système n'a absolument rien de révolutionnaire, bouffe plus de RAM, est légèrement plus lent, fait chauffer les processeurs... Je reste sous Snow Leopard qui est une bonne évolution de Leopard.  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Pour le reste le système n'a absolument rien de révolutionnaire, bouffe plus de RAM, est légèrement plus lent, fait chauffer les processeurs... *Je reste sous Snow Leopard* qui est une bonne évolution de Leopard.  :mouais:



Quand on a décidé de rester sous Snow Léopard, comment peut on parler de ce qu'on ne connait pas ? 

J'ai toujours été un des premiers à changer d'OS, autant sur Mac que sur PC (Windows) ... il faut accepter que rien n'est parfait aux yeux des puristes (quand allez vous nous pondre un OS exempt de fautes, de bugs ? ...) même si Mountain Lion peut sembler un poil plus lent, il est des plus stables, ce qu'il faut c'est savoir attendre environ 1 minute et on a une machine prête à servir 

Ceux qui restent sous SL ont leurs raisons, souvent dictées par l'emploi de software à caractère professionnel, software non remis à niveau par leur concepteur, d'où pour certain le besoin d'avoir Rosetta pour les faire fonctionner.


----------



## sekaijin (5 Août 2012)

après une semain
perso sur mon mac book pas grand chose à dire.
ça ne me change pas beaucoup pourtant j'étais sous leopard

quelque geste sur le trackpad que j'ai adopté immédiatement
(mais pas le défilement naturel je ne m'y fais pas, j'ai fini par le désactiver)

par contre sur Imac j'ai un PB récurent

si j'allume le clavier avant le mac j'ai un demmarage en single user
et si je l'allume après je ne peux pas choisir mon disque de démarage donc pas réparer
toujours sur imac j'ai systématiquement au démarrage une erreur de connexion à mon wifi
"delai dépasé" du coup il faut à chaque fois désactiver wifi et le réactiver pour qu'il se connecte.

quelques appli obsoletes mais pas trop de pb  de ce coté là.


enfin il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas
j'ai un compte yahoo avec calendrier/rappel/notes/mails
le tableau de préférences mail contact et calendrier référence bien mon compte
je reçois et envois des mails.
calendrier me montre bien un compte pour Yahoo rappel aussi et notes Aussi
mais Ni calendrier, ni rappel, ni notes ne me montrent le contenu et les ajouts dans les applis apple ne sont vu dans les webapps pas plus que les ajouts via le web yahoo ne sont reporté dans les applis apple

du coup je ne vois pas à quoi sert ce tableau de préférence ni les applis apple.

sous leopard je voyais mon calendrier yahoo et mes tâche dans ical
avec ML ça ne fonctionne plus.

A+JYT


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2012)

Mon sentiment : 
- Léopard : bof ! La seule avancée que je lui ai trouvée, c'est de permettre un clic droit avec deux doigts et le scroll à deux doigts (quoique pour ça je ne suis pas sûr que ce n'était pas déjà sous Tiger et pour le clic droit j'aurais préféré qu'ils généralisent le clic long, c'était plus logique et plus Apple). C'est dire ! Par contre OS X est devenu moche et lent. Les réparations qui prenaient une demi-heure sur mon PPC et le démarrage ultralent j'ai eu du mal à m'en remettre. La grisaille unie aussi.
- Snow Léopard : le même (optimisation mes fesses) un peu mieux fini. Pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard mais par exemple le QuickView qui, si ma mémoire est bonne, fonctionnait mieux (ou fonctionnait tout court) dans Mail pour les pièces jointes Word, c'était parfois utile.
- Lion : on continue sur le moche et soi-disant "classe" mais un peu moins moche dans l'absolu et un peu plus véloce que SL (sur mon late 2008). Ca démarre en une minute contre une minute trente sur cette config. Il y a donc du mieux. Les icones grises dans la barre latérale !! Arghhh!!!
- Mountain Lion. Comme SL/Léopard : le même en mieux. Un peu mieux fini, plus cohérent. Un peu plus véloce.

La palme du pire reste donc à Léopard, si ce n'est que SL a introduit des incompatibilités redoutables avec certains logiciels (Java)... 

Je maintiens que si c'était possible, j'aimerais bien avoir un Tiger avec le mutitouch... de préférence sur un processeur ARM au lieu de ces saloperies Intel qui suce de la ressource en veille comme des sangsues. Un petit bémol : il me semble que c'est moins flagrant sous ML, mais c'est à confirmer...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Août 2012)

Bon... Mountain Lion installé depuis 1 jour et aujourd'hui démarrage de la machine Kernel Panic.

Ecran tout noir au démarrage comme si j'étais revenu sous DOS, j'ai du entrer 'exit' et le système à démarré.

Une clean installation va s'imposer pour moi je pense, j'étais passé par la mise à jour.
Je ne dis pas que c'est la mise à jour qui n'a pas fonctionné mais bon... c'est curieux quand même.

Un peu deçu de devoir tout réinstaller :rose:


----------



## bradepitre (5 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Quand on a décidé de rester sous Snow Léopard, comment peut on parler de ce qu'on ne connait pas ?



Peut-être parce ce qu'on a esayé  et passé les benchmarks et trouvé que les gadgets sont futiles  :bebe:


----------



## cedalone (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Bon je dois être c... ! Je suis sur Mac depuis os8, et bien franchement j'ai toujours installé le nouveau OS, et l'ai toujours trouvé mieux que le précédent. Je doit être débile à en lire certain d'entre vous, mais ce ML, je le trouve mieux que Lion. Les notifications qui affichent sur mon mbp les SMS reçus et les rappels, de mon iphone (ha oui, c'est vrai qu'il faut un iphone...) alors que ce dernier est éteint ou que je l'ai laissé sur silence) me plaisent bien, idem pour la recopie vidéo (ha oui, il faut une appleTV...) ou la fonction "dictée". Bref je ne vois pas les "moins", mais à chaque nouvel OSX (valable aussi pour iOS)de nouvelles fonctions qui rendent encore plus cohérent l'écosyteme Apple.
Je comprend que pour ceux qui n'ont pas d'iphone ni d'appleTV, ce ML n'a pas grand intérêt, mais de là à dire "c'était mieux avant!" ben moi je ne vois pas. 
Pour moi, l'interet d'OSX est principalement sa facilité d'utilisation, et je trouve qu'à chaque fois Apple apporte avec ses OS des nouveautés qui facilitent cette dernière (multigestes, dashboard,time machine,exposé, puis spaces et mission control, iCloud, airplay.....) bref je n'aimerai pas me retrouver sur OS8 !
Alors oui Apple fait tout pour qu'on ait un écosysteme de leur marque (c'est une compagnie faite pour vendre leurs iTrucs, ça me parait normal), y compris sortir un OSX ML qui va dans ce sens, mettant en avant des applis iOS comme rappel ou message, mais cela rend-il moins performant cet OS par rapport aux précédents? Ben après deux semaines d'utilisation, je ne vois pas mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je dois être un poil c...   :aujourd'hui je préfère utiliser mon MacBook Pro intel sous ML au Cube G4 PPC sous 10.4 que j'avais en 2005!


----------



## bradepitre (5 Août 2012)

C'est marrant, car j'ai conservé mon Cube comme antiquité. Bon, je ne l'utilise plus, mais  récemment j'ai  tout-de-même installé des programmes compatibles ... pour le fun. Bref, il tourne ... disons en bureautique 

Pour revenir à ML je dirais qu'il vaut son prix  

P.S: Apple n'est pas une oeuvre de bienfaisance. Croire que chaque nouvel OS est un cadeau, que chaque concept d'intégration (MacOS - iOS) est forcément génial ... c'est en gros faire preuve d'une douce béatitude. Faites une recherche Benchmarks ML et vous verrez. Mais si c'est Dictée, le nuage omniprésent, un centre de notifications et autres intégrations "partager", Facebook et j'en passe ... qui vous intéressent  ...  alors il vous FAUT ML ... avec de la RAM


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour rappel : un os sert à gérer les périphérique d'entrée et sortie, les disques, la ram et autres !
Le reste, c'est au applis de faire le nécessaire
ML remplit son rôle. et bien mieux que Lion à sa sortie.


jm


----------



## bradepitre (5 Août 2012)

Jean-marie B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour rappel : un os sert à gérer les périphérique d'entrée et sortie, les disques, la ram et autres !
> Le reste, c'est au applis de faire le nécessaire
> ...



Bien d'accord avec le rôle de l'OS, mais ML intègre des applis, voire des apps qui font la nouveauté d'un OS sans véritable innovation et surement pas plus rapide ni plus stable. Ceci dit OSX est stable (gros avantage sur Windows). Pour la rapidité, ça dépend des versions (à vos benchmarks).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Août 2012)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bon... Mountain Lion installé depuis 1 jour et aujourd'hui démarrage de la machine Kernel Panic.
> 
> Ecran tout noir au démarrage comme si j'étais revenu sous DOS, j'ai du entrer 'exit' et le système à démarré.


Au cas où :

des kernel panics ont été décrits à la connexion en 10.8 avec les périphériques BlueTooth : 
s'ils sont éteints, il n'y a pas de KP ; si on leur interdit de pouvoir éveiller le Mac (dans leur Préf Système), il n'y en a plus

= http://blog.avatron.com/post/28135386805/kernel-panics-mountain-lion-and-bluetooth


----------



## yorgev (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à vous tous,

possesseur d'un nouveau macbookpro 15 pouces depuis le mois de mai 2012, sous OS LION (toutes les maj effectuées) je rencontre comme presque tout le monde des grosses lenteurs et des débits Wifi très bas. J'ai déjà posté à ce sujet sur Macgeneration. Je sais pas si pour ceux qui sont sous LION vous avez des débit très bas en wifi ?

Voici la config en place sur le mac: IPV6 désactivé, ip en DHCP (j'ai essayé en ip fixe aussi)
Côté freebox V6 (révolution): wifi en 802.11n avec clée WPA2 (à priori il semble d'après le support apple qu'il faut éviter les clées de type WEP).

Peux ceux qui ont LION, pouvez vous faire un test simple et me dire si vous rencontrez des débit très bas du style: mon modem freebox est dans une pièce, dans cette pièce je mesure 145 Mbits/s avec l'utilitaire Wispy (ou vous pouvez aussi constatez cette valeur en appuyant simultanément sur la touche option (alt) et en cliquant sur l'icône du Airport en haut à côté du témoin de charge de la batterie. Vous verrez apparaitre la valeur du débit ainsi que le type de connexion (g, n ...).

Donc, lorsque je m'éloigne dans la pièce à côté (alors que le champ et vide (porte ouvertes) et que les 2 pièces sont très proche, le débit chute à 13 Mbits/s.

J'ai vraiement tout essayé, ouvert un incident aupres du support apple, ils doivent me rappeler. Pour info, mon père et ma mère ont aussi un macbookpro sous OS X LION et rencontre les même problème de débit dans leur habitation. Pour l'un de ces 2 macbookpro, il est passé de Snow léopard à LION et depuis cette migration , c'est à partir de ce moment là que cet ordinateur à rencontré des lenteurs en wifi, ce qui confirme que ça ne provient pas du hardware mais bien de l'OS LION. Tous les forums US ou français semblent converger vers un problème OS.

J'ai demandé au support de me fournir des clées pour l'apple store pour pouvoir télécharger gratuitement la maj mountain lion car pour moi il ne s'agit que de tenter de voir si Mountain lion régle les problème de wifi que apple ne semble pas vouloir avouer ouvertement. De leur part je trouve ça très étrange pour une telle entreprise. A noter que les IPAD3 rencontrent actuellement des gros problème de wifi est nombreux sont les utilisateurs mécontents.

Pour ceux qui ont un peu de temps, pouvez faire ce test:

1) installer Wispy ici:
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Internet/fiches/111462.html

2) vérifier votre connexion à côté de votre modem (si possible indiquer son modèle et le type de connexion wifi (g ou n),
- indiquer donc la valeur indiqué dans wispy,

3) éloignez vous de 10-15 mêtres et notez la valeur du débit dans wispy,

Pour ma part je passe de 145 Mbits/s à côté du modem freebox à 11 Mbits à une dizaine de mètres.

Mon ordinateur étant rescent, j'ai envoyé un courrier à apple pour leur demander une prise en charge par transporteur pour qu'ils vérifient les tests comparatifs effectué avec 1 PC et 1 mc sous snow léopard pour montrer que LION a des problèmes de débit wifi.
Voici un forum où sont recensé des problèmes de wifi sur lion: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3228040?start=0&tstart=0

Merci de votre aide si certains d'entre vous on un peu de temps à consacrer pour effectuer un test de débit wifi.

Désolé d'avoir posté dans le forum Mountain lion, mais je me demande si mountain lion corrige le problème de débit wifi à en croire les forum, après l'upgrade de nombreux utilisateurs se plaignent que le wifi et encore plus lent...
http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/02/fix-os-x-mountain-lion-wireless-connection-problems/


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2012)

En cliquant sur l'icone WiFi dans la barre de menu tout en maintenant alt appuyé permet d'afficher le débit...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Au cas où :
> 
> des kernel panics ont été décrits à la connexion en 10.8 avec les périphériques BlueTooth :
> s'ils sont éteints, il n'y a pas de KP ; si on leur interdit de pouvoir éveiller le Mac (dans leur Préf Système), il n'y en a plus
> ...



Merci pour ton lien, je vais faire une clean install et j'activerai mes périphériques Bluetooth après le démarrage du Mac.

J'ai vu aussi des posts sur un Kernel Panic au démarrage mais je ne sais plus où...


----------



## yorgev (5 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> En cliquant sur l'icone WiFi dans la barre de menu tout en maintenant alt appuyé permet d'afficher le débit...



Oui, j'avais cité cette méthode dans mon post. Merci en tout cas pour l'illustration par la capture.

Tu as 130 Mbits/s mais comment fais-tu ? Tu es sous Lion ? Proche de ton modem/routeur?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

j'ai aussi un débit de 130 sous ML avec ma borne airport extreme


----------



## kaos (5 Août 2012)

J'e m'abonne à ce fil pour prenre la température.

J'ai un macbook pro 13 i5 2011 et je suis un peu réticent a passer sous Lion que j'ai eu gratuit.
Je me questionne donc sur LM.

Voilà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> j'ai aussi un débit de 130 sous ML avec ma borne airport extreme


Purée ! Je n'ai que 54 avec mon modem routeur Linksys 802.11g... et je suis à 3 m du routeur !


----------



## yorgev (5 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Purée ! Je n'ai que 54 avec mon modem routeur Linksys 802.11g... et je suis à 3 m du routeur !



Il me semble qu'en g le max est de 54 Mbits/s non?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

243 pour moi sous MLTime capsule wifi
MBP 13  2010
modèle de base


----------



## yorgev (5 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> j'ai aussi un débit de 130 sous ML avec ma borne airport extreme



J'ai lu sur différents forum qu'effectivement les personnes qui sont équipés d'une borne Airport extreme ou équipement apple de ce type n'ont pas de problème de débit... ;-)


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> j'ai aussi un débit de 130 sous ML avec ma borne airport extreme



Débit de 300 avec ma Time Capsule en Wifi N 5Ghz


----------



## cedalone (5 Août 2012)

yorgev a dit:


> Il me semble qu'en g le max est de 54 Mbits/s non?



tout à fait juste!


@bradpit: moi aussi j'ai toujours mon Cube, j'y avais mis un upgade proc 1,8Ghz, 1,5Go de ram et tourne toujours sous léopard (forcé l'instal mais ça fonctionne toujours!) mais bon, faut pas trop lui en demander 

En revanche et pour revenir sur le sujet de ML  je n'ai pas vu de réelles différence de bench (avec geekbench) entre lion et mountain lion....mon mbp early 2008, SSD et 6Go de ram reste autour de 3660.


----------



## Jacques L (5 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Purée ! Je n'ai que 54 avec mon modem routeur Linksys 802.11g... et je suis à 3 m du routeur !


54 aussi et je suis quasiment assis dessus 
les gars vous m'intéressez avec vos débits de ouf, c'est la fibre ou de l'adsl? et si c'est de l'adsl ça dépend du fournisseur? Je suis chez Bouygues.


----------



## tantris1 (6 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Depuis l'installation de ML, j'ai des problèmes avec le clic droit de la souris qui fait planter le programme !

Au début, j'ai cru que c'était un problème entre le programme et ML, mais là, ma souris (une souris Apple bluetooth) m'a planté Word et j'ai perdu plein de texte ! 

En avez-vous entendu parler ? Avez-vous une solution ? J'ai vérifié dans les Préférences système, tout est OK et pourtant la souris plante le programme ! 

Merci pour votre aide !
T.


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Août 2012)

Jacques L a dit:


> 54 aussi et je suis quasiment assis dessus
> les gars vous m'intéressez avec vos débits de ouf, c'est la fibre ou de l'adsl? et si c'est de l'adsl ça dépend du fournisseur? Je suis chez Bouygues.



Fibre, chez Bouygues


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Yes, tu vois plus rien comme processus et après avoir suivi la technique dans le post ça remarche... pas compatible pour ML d'après l'éditeur (voir le post)...



J'ai le même souci que toi pour les process, mais comme je ne les affichais pas, je ne l'avais pas remarqué!! 

On peut malgré tout resoudre le problème même s'il n'y aura pas de maj?

Un intérêt par rapport à l'activity monitor?


----------



## Le docteur (6 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Peut-être parce ce qu'on a esayé  et passé les benchmarks et trouvé que les gadgets sont futiles  :bebe:



Passé les benchmark ou regardé le moniteur ???

Et même les benchmark...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Purée ! Je n'ai que 54 avec mon modem routeur Linksys 802.11g... et je suis à 3 m du routeur !



Pas mieux, juste que mon modem est à 9 m ...


----------



## Bambouille (6 Août 2012)

Jacques L a dit:


> 54 aussi et je suis quasiment assis dessus
> les gars vous m'intéressez avec vos débits de ouf, c'est la fibre ou de l'adsl? et si c'est de l'adsl ça dépend du fournisseur? Je suis chez Bouygues.



Le débit entre la box et l'ordi n'a rien a voir avec la technologie du fournisseur d'accès. C'est la technologie de la box qui est en cause. Si elle est en 801.11g, son débit maxi sera 54bps. Si elle est en 802.11n, le débit maxi sera de 300bps.
Ma Freebox est en "n" et j'ai de 130 à 150. Et je suis à 2m.


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Août 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Le débit entre la box et l'ordi n'a rien a voir avec la technologie du fournisseur d'accès. C'est la technologie de la box qui est en cause. Si elle est en 801.11g, son débit maxi sera 54bps. Si elle est en 802.11n, le débit maxi sera de 300bps.
> Ma Freebox est en "n" et j'ai de 130 à 150. Et je suis à 2m.



Si tu n'es pas en 5Ghz, c'est normal que tu n'obtiennes pas 300 en débit de transmission.


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2012)

tantris1 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis l'installation de ML, j'ai des problèmes avec le clic droit de la souris qui fait planter le programme !
> 
> ...


 
C'est une souris bluetooth?
Car j'ai lu plusieurs discussions évoquant un problème de gestion du bluetooth sur ML, faisant des KernelPanics


----------



## tantris1 (6 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est une souris bluetooth?
> Car j'ai lu plusieurs discussions évoquant un problème de gestion du bluetooth sur ML, faisant des KernelPanics



Oui, oui, c'est une bluetooth ! C'est très ennuyeux ! :-(


----------



## Jacques L (6 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Fibre, chez Bouygues


je pense que je vais me laisser tenter


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

Je suis normalement en Wifi N avec ma NB6 Evolution, mais je suis pourtant à 54mega (en 2.4GHz).


----------



## cedalone (6 Août 2012)

Bon ces histoires de débits wifi sont intéressantes mais n'ont pas grand rapport avec ML! Aucune différences à noter sur ce point chez moi entre lion et Mountain Lion. De plus il a été cité à plusieurs reprises une baisse de score benchmark après installation de ML. Pour ma part j'ai fait le test avec geekbench2 et le score est même un poil plus élevé avec ML qu'avec Lion (testé sur des clean install)
Lion: 3363
Ml:3737

mbp early 2008, 2.4Ghz, 6Go ram et 256Go SSD


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

6956 pour mon MBA13 sur batterie.


----------



## bradepitre (6 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Passé les benchmark ou regardé le moniteur ???
> 
> Et même les benchmark...


 
no comment :sleep:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je suis normalement en Wifi N avec ma NB6 Evolution, mais je suis pourtant à 54mega (en 2.4GHz).


Alors regarde de ce côté-là : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3361?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

Je te remercie François!
J'ai fait quelques optimisations, je suis passé à 130...


----------



## Le docteur (6 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> no comment :sleep:



En même temps "no comment" = "no response". Dans ce cas de figure, c'est ennuyeux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------

... parce que tu ne serais pas le premier à utiliser l'un pour l'autre... ne t'en déplaise...


----------



## bradepitre (6 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps "no comment" = "no response". Dans ce cas de figure, c'est ennuyeux.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------
> 
> ... parce que tu ne serais pas le premier à utiliser l'un pour l'autre... ne t'en déplaise...


 
Test OpenGL = baisse des performances d'environ 10 %


----------



## ccaphotographies (6 Août 2012)

Dans le cadre de mes retours sur ML, je répète ici ce que j'ai posté ce midi : 

"Une info à vérifier, mais il semble que certains SSD OCZ posent un pb de compatibilité avec ML (voir forum OCZ : http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...ctane-S2-SSD-s)

Pas de bol je suis dans ce cas et je comfirme bien que ma config ne tourne pas avec ML (MBP mi-2009 core 2 duo 2,8 GHZ, 8Go RAM, SSD OCZ-OCTANE S2 512 Go (RAM et SSD montés par APR)"

Bonnes cogitations


----------



## cedalone (6 Août 2012)

En tout cas pas de pb avec l' OCZ Agility 3 Series 240 Go,il tourne impec avec ML. J'ai fait une erreur plus haut sur les scores de benchmark avec geekbench2 (et je ne peux plus éditer..), sous lion c'est 3663 et sous ML 3737. La différence est mince mais reste en faveur d' ML. Je n'ai pas regardé le détail, alors je referais des tests ce soir pour voir cette histoire d'openGL...


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Août 2012)

Utilisant Mountain Lion depuis sa sortie, je n'ai décelé pour ma part aucun problème apparent pour le moment.

Mise à part une étrange perte d'autonomie par rapport à Lion (Ceci étant surprenant, la batterie de mon MBP est neuve, ce dernier ayant été acquis il y a deux mois de cela).


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2012)

Moi je trouve au contraire que coté autonomie, ma consommation est un peu moindre que sous Lion. Tout cela est très subjectif je l'avoue.


----------



## bompi (6 Août 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi je trouve au contraire que coté autonomie, ma consommation est un peu moindre que sous Lion. Tout cela est très subjectif je l'avoue.


Assez subjectif en effet puisque le plus souvent on ne peut pas passer de l'un (Lion ou Snow Leopard) à l'autre (Mountail Lion) pour faire _exactement_ la même chose.

Je trouve de mon côté que c'est sensiblement pareil pour mon MBP. Un peu mieux (voire mieux tout court) pour mon MBA qui, sous Lion, me paraissait un peu faiblard par rapport à ce que j'en attendais.

D'un autre côté, je sais que j'ai arrêté certains services que tout le monde n'arrête pas et qui ont un impact très important : Time Machine non automatique, pas de sauvegardes locales pour Time Machine non plus, par exemple [parce que ça, ça consomme pas mal]. J'utilise très peu iCloud (synchro des contacts), je n'utilise pas Facetime (pas d'iPhone) et ainsi de suite.

Je pense qu'il faudrait creuser de ce côté-là :
- services de sauvegarde ;
- services d'indexation ;
- services de synchronisation.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Août 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Débit de 300 avec ma Time Capsule en Wifi N 5Ghz


 

Pareil, avec un bon routeur Netgear, j'ai du 300 Mbps à plusieurs mètres et ça transfère jusqu'à 18 Mo/s sur plusieurs machines en même temps.   Je n'ai que du 130 Mbps quand je suis à l'étage inférieur ou à l'autre bout de la maison à travers plusieurs murs. 

Maintenant, quand on utilise le Wifi tout pourri des box, il ne faut pas s'étonner de débits ridicules. Elles ont une voire deux antennes et des chips Wifi pas toujours des plus performants limités au 2,4 GHz. Quant à espérer du dualband sur ce genre de trucs...


----------



## introid (6 Août 2012)

Perso, j'ai ça avec ma NB6 Évolution:

"Mode radio	 11n   11b/g/n   11b/g
Options	 Utilisation des canaux larges (offre un débit supérieur mais peut perturber les réseaux situés à proximité)
"
Je suppose que c'est le mode 5Ghz?
Quand je l'active, le débit est moindre...


----------



## cedalone (6 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Test OpenGL = baisse des performances d'environ 10 %



Je ne suis pas chez moi et n'ai pas pu refaire le test OpenGL mais jete un oeil sur ça:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/254152/au-sujet-des-performances-d-os-x-mountain-lion

la baisse de performance dont tu parles n'a pas l'air si évidente que ça


----------



## bradepitre (6 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Je ne suis pas chez moi et n'ai pas pu refaire le test OpenGL mais jete un oeil sur ça:
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/254152/au-sujet-des-performances-d-os-x-mountain-lion
> 
> la baisse de performance dont tu parles n'a pas l'air si évidente que ça


 
ça dépend toujours de la source: si c'est proche d'Apple ça va être top, sinon un peu moins


----------



## big41 (6 Août 2012)

J'ai fait un test X Bench et ML est mieux noté, mais c'est pas transcendant.
Cela dit, je suis très satisfait de ML, plus que de Lion a sa sortie, et moi les gadgets iBidules ça me sert bien.
J'ai pas encore fait le tour de toutes les possibilités que je découvre petit à petit mais il me plaît bien pour l'instant.
Je viens de tester la dictée vocale et c'est génial... sauf que j'ai l'air un peu con de causer tout seul devant l'ordinateur 
Mais ça marche super bien


----------



## cedalone (6 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> ça dépend toujours de la source: si c'est proche d'Apple ça va être top, sinon un peu moins



Alors qui croire? Je pensais que ce site était assez objectif, mais bon, j'imagine que toi aussi alors je verrais bien ça ce soir, et n'étant pas spécialement "fanboy Apple" (surtout depuis que j'ai du mettre la carte mêre de mon mbp au four pour qu'il re-fonctionne!) je te donnerai mes résultats...


----------



## bradepitre (6 Août 2012)

C'est toujours le même problème. Je préfère de loin MacOS à Windows, par contre je ne suis pas du tout membre de la secte. Et je dois dire que les acheteurs Apple sont souvent des geeks prêts à dépenser n'importe quelle somme pour du matos Apple. OK, le prix de ML est négligeable. Mais comme toujours, le passage d'un OS à l'autre s'accompagnes de bugs, de mises à niveau matérielles et logicielles. Alors si l'OS n'apporte pratiquement rien (à part "dictée", y'a pas grande chose), je me demande pourquoi pour changer. Si l'OS était allégé, nettement plus rapide, vraiment innovant et encore plus stable, éventuellement. Là, je laisse à d'autres le soin d'essuyer les plâtres. C'est pas sympa ... désolé


----------



## odaaghnar (6 Août 2012)

salut,

J ai fait un test chez quelqu un et cela marche tres bien ! il n y a donc que chez moi que cela deconne.
Dans pref systeme/onglet reseau/avancé j ai effacé le nom de mon reseau
ensuite effacé de meme dans le trousseau de clefs les infos relatives a ce compte.
L ordi m a bien demandé le password pour y acceder de nouveau , mais cela n a rien changé !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




GarulfoUnix a dit:


> Tu peux me coller ici les infos concernant ta carte Wifi en allant dans A propos de ce mac -> plus d'infos... -> Rapport systeme...
> 
> Tu vas chercher Wifi dans Réseau à gauche et tu me colles ces 2 infos concernant ton MacBook Air.
> 
> ...




voici :

Tipo de Placa:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0xE9)
  Versão de Firmware:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.81.20)


----------



## bradepitre (6 Août 2012)

Bon, je vais vous dire ce que j'ai fait: j'ai acheté le fauve et préparé la clef d'installation. J'ai fait une installation "clean" et y ai rajouté mes programmes et mes données. Très vite, je suis revenu en arrière via TM et ma capsule.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Test OpenGL = baisse des performances d'environ 10 %



Ce qui est emmerdant, c'est ce sujet aujourd'hui sur MacG...

Tu ne l'aurais pas lu en diagonale... ?


----------



## bradepitre (6 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ce qui est emmerdant, c'est ce sujet aujourd'hui sur MacG...
> 
> Tu ne l'aurais pas lu en diagonale... ?



Non ... lecture page par page


----------



## cedalone (6 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Non ... lecture page par page



Je reviens vers vous avec mes propres tests de bench via Xbench: grosse chute du score d'OpenGL sous ML par rapport à Lion, en accord avec ce que dit Bradepitre plus haut, contrairement à ce que dit le sujet de macG(qui utilise cinébench...donc je vais aussi refaire des test avec cinébench )
Mais en revanche, meilleurs scores pour tout le reste, ce qui laisse à l'arrivé un meilleur score global sous ML que sous Lion, toujours avec Xbench, et un meilleur score global aussi avec geekbench

Pas si simple en définitive de se faire une opinion, y a du pour et du contre!


----------



## bradepitre (6 Août 2012)

Si on oublie les benchmarks, quelles sont pour vous les 3 innovations principales de cet OS (indépendamment du fait qu'Apple en annonce des centaines) :mouais:


----------



## flambi (6 Août 2012)

- AirPlay en vidéo - La dictée vocale (bien qu'elle marche assez mal par rapport à que iPhone) - Probablement le centre de notifications cet automne quand ce sera compatible avec Facebook...


----------



## Aozera (6 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Si on oublie les benchmarks, quelles sont pour vous les 3 innovations principales de cet OS (indépendamment du fait qu'Apple en annonce des centaines) :mouais:



Sécurité (GateKeeper, ASLR), meilleure convergence entre iOS et OSX, et Notification Center pour moi principalement. Le reste (Airplay, Power Nap) mon mac est trop vieux pour l'avoir.


----------



## big41 (7 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Si on oublie les benchmarks, quelles sont pour vous les 3 innovations principales de cet OS (indépendamment du fait qu'Apple en annonce des centaines) :mouais:



Pour moi c'est un mix des deux précédents: 
- Airplay
- le rapprochement iOS/OS X avec le centre de notification, l'arrivée de "rappels", "notes" en apps indépendantes
- et cet automne la possibilité de retrouver les onglets ouverts sur un iBidule sur le Mac et vice versa


----------



## bradepitre (7 Août 2012)

Merci, j'avais de la peine à sortir l'essentiel


----------



## Nyrvan (7 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, je vois plus ML comme une grosse MàJ du système que comme une véritable (r)évolution. Et au vu du prix, je pense qu'on a quand même quelques petites choses très intéressantes comme PowerNap ou l'intégration avec les iBidules et leur iOS.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Non ... lecture page par page


Déjà- il y'a qu'une page.  Ensuite tu tire sans doute ton 10% de ce passage : 


"David Kanter de _Real World Tech_ a expliqué à _Ars Technica_ que la différence venait sans doute de meilleurs pilotes graphiques : « les pilotes peuvent facilement faire varier les performances de 10 %. » Et l'on sait que les pilotes"

Là il s'agit d'une considération générique, qui peut apparaitre entre deux systemes et non d'une différence entre les deux félins. 
El article dit bien qu'il y'a une différence entre Lion et Mountain Lion, mais ... en faveur de Mountain Lion.


----------



## badboyprod (7 Août 2012)

Hello

J'avoue avoir la flemme de lire les 35 pages, alors j'aimerais juste avoir, deux trois avis synthétique sur les plus et les moins de ML versus Lion. J'ai tjrs swithcé sur le nouvel OS, mais j'avoue que devant mon utilisation assez faible de mon MBA, j'hésite à passer à ML. Pour le peu que je fasse Lion me convient, même si je ne suis pas vraiment à mon aise. J'avoue que leopard était pour moi plutôt une bonne version. Aavec Lion et le mix d'iOS, j'avoue être un peu pommé et ne retrouve pas trop mes habitudes d'avant. Alors du coup je me dis, est-ce que ML changera un peu ca. Il n'y a pas d'avis unanime sur ML, donc je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser. Merci de votre retour


----------



## Le docteur (7 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Si on oublie les benchmarks, quelles sont pour vous les 3 innovations principales de cet OS (indépendamment du fait qu'Apple en annonce des centaines) :mouais:


QUELS benchmarks ???


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> QUELS benchmarks ???


 
le seul qui vaille:


----------



## Le docteur (7 Août 2012)

Tu peux m'en filer un verre, ça me fera du bien, là... :sleep:


----------



## bradepitre (7 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Déjà- il y'a qu'une page. Ensuite tu tire sans doute ton 10% de ce passage :
> 
> 
> "David Kanter de _Real World Tech_ a expliqué à _Ars Technica_ que la différence venait sans doute de meilleurs pilotes graphiques : « les pilotes peuvent facilement faire varier les performances de 10 %. » Et l'on sait que les pilotes"
> ...


 

Comme tu l'as peut-être lu, j'ai essayé ML sur ma machine. J'ai passé les benchmarks, mais bon, comme machine est relativement ancienne, on laissera le bénéfice du doute à ML 
Et merci à Time Machine qui a mouliné à donf pour me remettre un système d'explotation en place (SL) et non un hybride à base d'iOS :rateau:


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> QUELS benchmarks ???



Je pense qu'il parlait de mes tests (voir le comparatif Xbench de mon mbp entre lion et mountain lion page précédente ). Je  les ai fait pour faire avancer le débat, mais personne n'a réagit. Marrant, vous  parlez benchmark, mais quand viennent des chiffres, y a plus personne....

Et pour répondre à la fameuse question "c'est quoi l'intérêt de ce nouvel OSX?"
1-plus rapide que Lion
2-messages
3-centre de notification
4-airplay/recopie vidéo (pour les mac "trop vieux" il y a la solution d'y ajouter AirParrot, fonctionne tres bien sur mbp 2008)
5-Dictée (bluffant avec page)
6-gatekeeper


Bref pour moi, tout possesseur de Mac sous Lion (et d'un Iphone pour message, c'est encore mieux...) devrait sans hésiter faire cette mise à jour, d'autant qu'on n'a jamais vu une version d'OS X si peu chère et aussi stable dès sa sortie.


----------



## bradepitre (7 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Bref pour moi, tout possesseur de Mac sous Lion (et d'un Iphone pour message, c'est encore mieux...) devrait sans hésiter faire cette mise à jour, d'autant qu'on n'a jamais vu une version d'OS X si peu chère et aussi stable dès sa sortie.


 
Tu fais quoi des bugs, des Mac qui ne supportent pas certaines nouveautés, des prix des mises à jour des logicels non compatibles, de l'obligation éventuelle d'augmenter la RAM (impossible sir mon iMac). Très geek tout ça ... et pourquoi ???


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2012)

au risque de paraitre vieux jeu, je suis en phase avec la déclaration de Steve Wozniak qui craint que de tout envoyer dans le cloud représente un risque majeur dans les prochaines années.

Dictée qui nécessite d'envoyer tout ce qu'on dicte sur les serveurs de Cupertino.... je n'aime pas trop!

Que fera Apple de ces trillions d'octets de messages liés à un utilisateur identifiable?
Peut-on être sûr que les données ne sont pas stockées, triées, analysées, vendues...?


----------



## badboyprod (7 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Je pense qu'il parlait de mes tests (voir le comparatif Xbench de mon mbp entre lion et mountain lion page précédente ). Je  les ai fait pour faire avancer le débat, mais personne n'a réagit. Marrant, vous  parlez benchmark, mais quand viennent des chiffres, y a plus personne....
> 
> Et pour répondre à la fameuse question "c'est quoi l'intérêt de ce nouvel OSX?"
> 1-plus rapide que Lion
> ...



Merci pour le résumé. D'autres avis?


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Tu fais quoi des bugs, des Mac qui ne supportent pas certaines nouveautés, des prix des mises à jour des logicels non compatibles, de l'obligation éventuelle d'augmenter la RAM (impossible sir mon iMac). Très geek tout ça ... et pourquoi ???



Bon, je suis sur ML depuis la préview dev4, et depuis la GM je n'ai plus aucun bugs...faudra que tu précises ta pensé. Je n'ai pas non plus de problème de compatibilité avec mes App, j'en ai eu lors du passage à Lion et le 64bits qui ont été réglé depuis.
Pour le matos qui ne suit pas, ben le problème est réglé vu qu'on ne peut pas l'installer "officiellement" (ça me rappel la polémique lors du passage à léopard....)
J'ai un Cube qui est resté bloqué sur 10.5, un mini G4 bloqué en 10.4 un macbook blanc en 10.6.
Ces machines fonctionnent encore très bien, et ce n'est pas un pb pour moi de ne pas pouvoir y installer cet OS, je ne demande pas non plus à Renault de mettre un ABS et un ESP sur ma clio de  1991, ni à Sony de faire marcher la TNT avec un tuner analogique sur ma vielle télé à tube acheté en 1999 (qui fonctionne toujours pourtant!)
Mais pour moi c'est normal, les macs d'aujourd'hui sont 4 à 5 fois plus rapide que ceux d'y a 4/5 ans, Apple sort donc un OS X en 2012 qui est fait pour des machines récentes (chuis pas certain que Windows 8 fonctionnera bien avec un PC d'il y a 5 ans, mais c'est un autre débat)


Et pour finir, si geek signifie apprécier une nouveauté à 15&#8364; quand elle va dans le bon sens (plus pratique au quotidien en utilisation pour les raisons évoquées précédemment ) ben oui je dois être geek, mais je préfère ça que d'être réactionnaire....


----------



## introid (7 Août 2012)

Pour moi:
- iMessage
- les notifications
- le fait d'avoir tous ses onglets sur tous les idevices.

Par contre, je constate que certaines grosses nouveautés ne sont pas encore fonctionnelles (notifications Facebook, les onglets), est ce que cela implique que l'on sera obligé de passer sous IOS6?


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> au risque de paraitre vieux jeu, je suis en phase avec la déclaration de Steve Wozniak qui craint que de tout envoyer dans le cloud représente un risque majeur dans les prochaines années.
> 
> Dictée qui nécessite d'envoyer tout ce qu'on dicte sur les serveurs de Cupertino.... je n'aime pas trop!
> 
> ...



C'est malheureusement le sens de l'histoire. Petit à petit le Cloud (et pas que celui d'Apple) se développe (voir l'informatique dans les entreprises, c'est flagrant). C'est certainement la solution pour réussir à faire des machines de plus en plus nomades et légères, permettant à l'accès à nos données depuis n'importe où.

D'ici peut, à mon avis le stockage à la maison disparaitra, avec ou sans notre approbation...on fait déjà pareil avec notre argent depuis longtemps, ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas été payé en cash gardé chez moi, et nos mails stockés depuis le début sur des serveurs tiers.

Pour ce qui est de la vie privé, ben faut déjà commencer par supprimer son compte FaceBook , et pour ses données iCloud espérer qu'Apple respecte ses clauses de confidentialité, et que jamais aucune bombe ne tombe sur les USA du coté des datacenters d'Apple.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2012)

cf la mésaventure relatée un peu partout depuis hier, et aussi sur MacG:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/254232/securite-amazon-peut-offrir-un-acces-a-votre-compte-apple


----------



## bradepitre (7 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> ....


 
Mon iMac 2008 ne supporte pas plus de 4 Go de RAM. Certaines fonctionnalités ne passeront de toute façon pas, Apple dixit, même si mon iMac est ML compatible.

Bluetooth ??? (et oui ça m'est utile, je ne veux pas bugs)

Geek: c'est la chasse aux gadgets et là, on est garni.

Inutile de me parler du nuage, ça devient brumeux. Un OS "solide" fonctionne rapidement sur une machine d'il y a 4 ans. Sinon, l'achat se compose d'un OS à 15euros plus un Mac dont les prix sont totalement surfaits. 

Si Apple continue dans le bricolage OS pour faire communiquer ses machines et autres gadgets (iPad), je vais passer à Linux.

Franchement, un truc comme le centre de notification ... Même sur mon Iphone, j'ai du lui clouer le bec. Ma Musique sur mon nuage pour l'écouter sur mon Iphone, mes photos pour les visualiser sur autre chose que mon Mac (iPhone ).

Franchement, les passages du 7 jusqu'au 10, je ne dis pas (c'était fantastique). Mais l'évolution du X est du pure marketing. C'était mon avis


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Mon iMac 2008 ne supporte pas plus de 4 Go de RAM. Certaines fonctionnalités ne passeront de toute façon pas, Apple dixit, même si mon iMac est ML compatible.
> 
> Bluetooth ??? (et oui ça m'est utile, je ne veux pas bugs)
> 
> ...



Personne ne t'oblige à installer quoi que ce soit sur tes anciennes machines, bien qu'avec 4Go de ram, ML fonctionnait déjà très bien chez moi, mieux que Lion. Tu reste libres et c'est ça qui est le plus important. Je te rejoins sur le prix bien trop élevé des machines, mais c'est un autre débat.
En revanche pour ce qui est "gadget", là on est en plein subjectif. Si notification, entre autre, ne me sert pas à grand chose sur l'iphone, je trouve que c'est un vrai plus pour le mac. Et je ne cause pas de toutes les évolution d'OS X depuis 10.1 dont je me sert en permanence (time machine, mission control, plusieurs bureaux, etc...) que je suis loin de trouver "gadgets"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h54 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> cf la mésaventure relatée un peu partout depuis hier, et aussi sur MacG:
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/254232/securite-amazon-peut-offrir-un-acces-a-votre-compte-apple



Le problème de sécurité est humain, je pense qu'il sera bien difficile à réitérer dorénavant...le gars du Support Apple a du bien se faire remonter les bretelles, je n'aimerai pas être à sa place!

Reste qu'il y a et aura toujours des gens malveillants, c'est le jeux du chat et de la souris en matière de sécurité informatique, iCloud ou pas, et personne ne sera jamais à l'abris à moins de décider de ne plus utiliser le net.


----------



## bradepitre (7 Août 2012)

Reste que tout ce qui est dans le nuage est plus long à consulter que ce qui est physiquement sur la machine. Bref, j'ai un dout quant à l'évolution du tout à distance. Pourquoi pas les softs, pas seulement les données. Alors ça n'est plus la machine qui est déterminante pour la vitesse, mais la bande passante. Bonjour les réseaux !


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Reste que tout ce qui est dans le nuage est plus long à consulter que ce qui est physiquement sur la machine. Bref, j'ai un dout quant à l'évolution du tout à distance. Pourquoi pas les softs, pas seulement les données. Alors ça n'est plus la machine qui est déterminante pour la vitesse, mais la bande passante. Bonjour les réseaux !



Pour les softs, ça a déjà commecé depuis un certain temps (voir photoshop en ligne, par exemple)
Il faudra toujours des machines puissantes pour l'affichage et certain calculs, c'est certain. Pour le reste effectivement, ça risque fort de passer par les nuages à terme.

 La premiere fois que j'ai utilisé internet, il fallait attendre plusieurs minutes pour afficher une page web, et je ne parle pas de celles qui contenaient des photos. A l'époque, on n'imaginait pas les bandes passantes d'aujourd'hui quand on entendait le modem 56k faire ses bruits lors de la connexion. 
L'informatique évolue vite, pour info j'ai 44 ans, mon premier ordinateur était un ZX81 SINCLAIR, avec un proc de 3,5 Mhz, 1Ko de ram (extensible à 16Ko!), stockage sur K7, et pas d'internet c'est dire le chemin parcouru.
Mais bon, on s'éloigne du sujet qui était ML, et qui reste pour moi une très bonne évolution d'OSX.


----------



## Etienne000 (7 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pareil, avec un bon routeur Netgear, j'ai du 300 Mbps à plusieurs mètres et ça transfère jusqu'à 18 Mo/s sur plusieurs machines en même temps.   Je n'ai que du 130 Mbps quand je suis à l'étage inférieur ou à l'autre bout de la maison à travers plusieurs murs.
> 
> Maintenant, quand on utilise le Wifi tout pourri des box, il ne faut pas s'étonner de débits ridicules. Elles ont une voire deux antennes et des chips Wifi pas toujours des plus performants limités au 2,4 GHz. Quant à espérer du dualband sur ce genre de trucs...



Quel modèle ton routeur ? 
J'ai été étonné que mon Time Capsule de première génération soit compatible 5Ghz.
Maintenant, je déconseille le Time Capsule, c'est vraiment pas au point. La seule raison pour laquelle j'en possède une, c'est le prix : 90&#8364; pour une 500Go qui était sous garantie. Je n'avais pas refusé 

EDIT : Le Wifi des box, c'est juste inutilisable à plus de 2 mètres..


----------



## introid (7 Août 2012)

Qu'est-ce que tu conseilles pour du bon wifi?


----------



## Etienne000 (7 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu conseilles pour du bon wifi?



Franchement, je critique la Time Capsule, mais les produits Apple, que ce soit un AirPort Extreme ou Express sont très simples à configurer et vraiment efficaces .

Tu configures ton réseau en quelques minutes, pas de prises de tête, et tout fonctionne 

Et ici, tu as la dernière airport extreme pour 125 ou l'avant dernière express pour 65 : 

http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/mac_accessories

A noter, les deux ont chacun leurs avantages : 

-L'extreme possède plus de ports, et tu peux brancher un Disque Dur pour t'en servir de sauvegarde (Comme un Time Capsule), et une imprimante.
-L'express te permet de diffuser de la musique en sans fil, et tu peux aussi brancher une imprimante. Pas de Disque Dur par contre .


----------



## introid (7 Août 2012)

Et hors Apple, du bon également?


----------



## Etienne000 (7 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Et hors Apple, du bon également?



Je ne m'y connais pas trop la dedans, je t'invite à aller voir ici : 

http://www.clubic.com/article-339980-1-routeurs-wi-fi-n-banc-essai-box.html

Maintenant, les routeurs Apple semblent être très bons, pourquoi aller voir ailleurs ?


----------



## introid (7 Août 2012)

Merci pour le lien.
J'ai une liaison CPL qui m'envoie le net dans une autre partie de l'appartement,  une borne wifi en sortie du CPL serait pas mal pour me donner un meilleur wifi.
(fin du HS  )


----------



## carvi84 (7 Août 2012)

bonjour , *est-il possible d'enlever les notifications ds ML *, je ne m'en sers jamais et ça me gonfle en prenant de la place à l'écran pour rien 
 merci pour vos super réponses 
 ccim12


----------



## FlnY (7 Août 2012)

va faire un petit tour de ce côté là.

pas de notifications


----------



## Le docteur (7 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Je pense qu'il parlait de mes tests (voir le comparatif Xbench de mon mbp entre lion et mountain lion page précédente ). Je  les ai fait pour faire avancer le débat, mais personne n'a réagit. Marrant, vous  parlez benchmark, mais quand viennent des chiffres, y a plus personne....
> 
> Et pour répondre à la fameuse question "c'est quoi l'intérêt de ce nouvel OSX?"
> 1-plus rapide que Lion
> ...



Il parlait de Benchmark bien avant que tu post le tien, ce que ne parvenais pas à savoir, c'est s'il avait fait les siens ou s'il reprenait de manière erronée l'article de MacG... qui parle d'une amélioration sur OpenGL (sur des machines récentes, certes).
Je ne réclamais pas de benchmarks personnellement, mon problème c'était le "les" de _les_ benchmarks... (lesquels ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




r e m y a dit:


> au risque de paraitre vieux jeu, je suis en phase avec la déclaration de Steve Wozniak qui craint que de tout envoyer dans le cloud représente un risque majeur dans les prochaines années.
> 
> Dictée qui nécessite d'envoyer tout ce qu'on dicte sur les serveurs de Cupertino.... je n'aime pas trop!
> 
> ...



D'accord avec Rémy...


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Et hors Apple, du bon également?



Le rapport entre votre discussion et Mountain Lion ?(c'est le sujet ici)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> je suis en phase avec la déclaration de Steve Wozniak qui craint que de tout envoyer dans le cloud représente un risque majeur dans les prochaines années.



+1  

J'ai toujours été tenté de reprendre, les échanges entre mes machines, avec le câble ... après tout je n'ai plus besoin d'avoir une synchronisation immédiate de mes iBidules 

Mais non ... 





> au risque de paraitre vieux jeu


 que devrais-je dire


----------



## subsole (7 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> +1
> 
> J'ai toujours été tenté de reprendre les échanges entre mes machines, au moyen basique par câble ... après tout je n'ai plus besoin d'avoir une synchronisation immédiate de mes iBidules
> 
> Mais non ...  que devrais-je dire



:rateau: Put*n, je suis d'accord avec Woz et vous, alors je suis vieux ? :sick:


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

@Le docteur "Il parlait de Benchmark bien avant que tu post le tien..."

C'est pour ça que j'ai fait et posté mes propres tests, afin que vous ayez d'autres sources, et bien identifiables. Je n'arrivais pas à me faire une idée claire sur les performances de ML car chacun y allait de son petit commentaire "plus lent pour certain, plus rapide pour d'autres", maintenant je sais 2 choses:
1-OpenGL est plus lent sur ma machine avec ML que sous Lion, certe pas récente, mais ce doit aussi être le cas pour beaucoup d'entre vous (en contradiction avec l'article macGé)
2-Les scores globaux sont quand même meilleurs avec ML qu'avec Lion (et j'ai posté mes résultats afin que chacun puisse voir où se situent les hausses et les baisses de scores, quelque soient les benchs dont parlait Bradepritre, au moins maintenant c'est clair.


----------



## bradepitre (7 Août 2012)

Voilà qui a le mérite d'être neutre. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> :rateau: Put*n, je suis d'accord avec Woz et vous, alors je suis vieux ? :sick:



Vieux jeu ne veut pas dire Vieux ... Agé ne veut pas dire Vieux ... être Vieux c'est un état d'esprit que bien des gens ont 

Quand à ça 





> Il parlait de Benchmark


 je veux une Machine qui débite, qui me fera encore plaisir dans 5 ans (après achat) ... bien équipée, pas une Ferrari, ni une Rolls, juste une machine qui fonctionne nickel


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Voilà qui a le mérite d'être neutre. Merci



C'est ce que j'essaye de faire, sinon je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de ce type de forum...

Je ne donne pas mon avis sur quelque chose que je ne peux pas vérifier par moi-même.
Je n'ai pas l'usage du bluetooth (même pour partager ma connection iPhone, j'utilise l'USB, jamais réussi à le faie autrement, même avec Lion.... ) mais s'il bug comme tu le dis avec ML, et vu que tu t'en sert, c'est une bonne raison pour toi de rester sur Lion.
Ce problème de bluetooth est-il partagé par d'autre ici? Personnellement j'ai toujours eu des problèmes avec le bluetooth, quelque soit la version d'OSX, et c'est pour cela que je ne l'utilise plus depuis longtemps. Mais je n'ai pas iMac avec clavier, souris, trackpad en bluetooth, donc ce problème récurent n'est pas important pour moi, mais je vois bien que dans ton cas le bon fonctionnement du Buetooth est indispensable, et comprend donc bien ton point de vue sur cet OS.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Vieux jeu ne veut pas dire Vieux ... Agé ne veut pas dire Vieux ... être Vieux c'est un état d'esprit que bien des gens ont
> 
> Quand à ça  je veux une Machine qui débite, qui me fera encore plaisir dans 5 ans (après achat) ... bien équipée, pas une Ferrari, ni une Rolls, juste une machine qui fonctionne nickel



Toutes mes machines de plus de 5 ans ( trois, la plus récente date de 2008, elle approche donc aussi des 5 ans) fonctionnent encore très bien, c'est juste qu'en matière d'évolution, 5 ans dans l'informatique c'est énorme...
mon mbp 2008 est nickel, je n'ai pas l'intetion d'en changer, mais il est juste 4 fois moins puissant que le dernier mbp. L'évolution de l' OS tient compte de celle des machines, c'est normal, c'est même grâce à ça qu'ils le font évoluer (exemple pour ML: Powernap et Airplay entre autre qui ne peuvent pas fonctionner avec mon mbp "trop vieux")

Qu'on soit Mac, PC, ou Linux, ou les trois, toutes les machines sont obsolètes au bout de 5 ans face aux nouveaux usages (HD, jeux...(ou gadget, selon le point de vue), mais ce qui ne les rend pas pour autant inutilisables pour les taches qu'elles exécutaient lors de l'achat...il suffit juste de réinstaller le système d'origine fournit avec pour s'en rendre compte.
Mon avis et mon expérience: un  ordinateur est le pire des investissement actuels (et encore Apple s'en sort moins mal que bien d'autres constructeurs), on n'investit pas dans un  ordinateur, on l'achète quand on en a les moyens et on râle car c'est trop cher, et on finit TOUJOURS par être déçu au bout du compte, quelque soit la machine ou l'OS....


----------



## AntiShirt (7 Août 2012)

Je viens de découvrir un petit problème lié au Bluetooth depuis que j'utilise ML:

Etant possesseur et fervent utilisateur de la Magic Mouse et des Beats Wireless, je constate, depuis que j'utilise Mountain Lion, la déconnexion régulière de ces appareils.

Les piles de la Magic Mouse sont chargées à 91% et les Beats Wireless, constamment branchés (La seule solution).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)

C'est bien à cause de cela qu'un OS, est déclaré apte à faire fonctionner une machine, à partir de telle année, de tel processeur embarqué, de tant de Ram (minimum 2 Go, voir 4 Go ...)

Quand à croire qu'un nouvel OS fera mieux tourner, un ancien jeu (ou un nouveau) une application () et je ne sais quoi de plus, sur une machine moins récente uniquement à cause du nouvel OS c'est se fourguer royalement.

Si jamais, un Mac ça n'a jamais été un PC pour joueur ...


----------



## big41 (7 Août 2012)

Introid038 a dit:


> Pour moi:
> - iMessage
> - les notifications
> - le fait d'avoir tous ses onglets sur tous les idevices.
> ...


Pour les onglets c'est précisé par Apple qu'il faudra iOS6


----------



## introid (7 Août 2012)

Merci Big.
Je ne savais pas, je ne l'avais pas lu, j'ai profité de la maj gratos de ML avec mon nouveau Mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------




ccim12 a dit:


> bonjour , *est-il possible d'enlever les notifications ds ML *, je ne m'en sers jamais et ça me gonfle en prenant de la place à l'écran pour rien
> merci pour vos super réponses
> ccim12



Si tu appuie dans la barre de tâche avec la touche ALT ou Pomme, on peut apparemment tout bloquer.


----------



## Cocopop (7 Août 2012)

Personnellement je trouve qu'Apple commence à trop se "moquer" de ces utilisateurs.

Ils mettent à la retraite des produits encore performant, propose des mises à jour creuses, restreignent volontairement certaines possibilités, etc...

Mountain Lion c'est quoi : 15E pour un centre de notification, messages et un SIRI like...

Et sinon, les vraies nouveautés elles sont où ?


----------



## P'tit Suisse (7 Août 2012)

Retour négatif, Montain Lion est incompatible avec de trop nombreuses applications. Plusieurs jeux sont d'autre part victimes d'un rafraîchissement d'écran déréglé. Du coup, je suis retourné sur Lion.


----------



## cedalone (7 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Personnellement je trouve qu'Apple commence à trop se "moquer" de ces utilisateurs.
> 
> Ils mettent à la retraite des produits encore performant, propose des mises à jour creusent, restreignent volontairement certaines possibilités, etc...
> 
> ...



Tu viens de le dire: le prix!


----------



## pb88081 (8 Août 2012)

Kinoulou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je fais ici part d'un des premiers bugs (qui etait aussi présent pour ma part dans la beta). Je ne peux pas eteindre mon iMac sous Mountain Lion.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai fait une clean instal de ML (MacBook Pro fin 2011) et j'ai constaté quelques bugs nottament lorsque je sorts de veille  si je fais Pomme et éteindre rien ne se passe. J'ai ouvert Safari puis Finder et là je peux éteindre.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Août 2012)

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu beaucoup d'incompatibilite avec des applications. J'ai dû télécharger un patch pour Universalis 11. J'ai eu aussi un probleme qui aurait pu être gênant avec Painter Essentials (série de messages d'erreur et réinstallation tournant en boucle). Je l'ai réglé en collant l'application et le contenu d'Application Support dans ML à la main (il faut donc avoir un clone sous la main). J'ai même OmniOutliner qui a cessé de buguer au démarrage comme sous Lion et SL (interaction étrange entre OO et ... mon pilote HP). Comme HP est dans le coup je ne crie pas trop vite victoire, mais je garde bon espoir. 
Sinon, tout est OK. Gatekeeper est heureusement contournable par un clic droit et "ouvrir".


----------



## bradepitre (8 Août 2012)

C'est bien le problème: un lifting de l'OS et rien d'autre et qui ne coûte pas cher. Par contre, il faut payer pour des mises à jour d'applications, avoir un Mac vachement neuf pour profiter de tous ces gadgets, et découvrir que des bugs touchent à des choses essentielles comme la souris magique, voire mon pen saisisseur de code pour mes paiements. Tout ça pour des perfs discutables. Comme je vous l'ai dit, quelques euros dépensés pour rien, sauvegardés sur clef USB et retour à SL via Time Machine.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Août 2012)

Ce n'est pas seulement un lifting. Plutôt une entreprise de finition. D'ailleurs même le moteur semble plus performant dans l'absolu. Le démarrage plus rapide, j'apprécie &#8212;mine de rien entre SL et ML le temps de boot a quasiment été divisé par deux. Je retrouve quasiment le temps de démarrage de Tiger sur mon vieux PPC.

Pour ce qui est des améliorations cloudesques, il faut être objectif : pour ceux qui ont des iTrucs, c'est très appréciable et ça dépasse largement la dimension de "gadget" (Rappels + centre de notifications rattrapent un gros manque et sont même d'ailleurs intéressants même sans iTrucs).

Mais je conçois que sans iTrucs l'intérêt doit être très relatif. En gros ... Rappels, justement ...

Je ne suis pas sûr d'utiliser beaucoup la reconnaissance vocale. Je peux être efficace dans l'écriture, dans la parole aussi, mais la parole ponctuée de ponctuation, ce n'est tout simplement pas ma culture...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

Toujours triste de voir cette ch.... de dictionnaire québécois continuer à s'enkister dans les Mac, par contre. C'est vraiment une honte de la part d'Apple. Ils sont sourds au dernier degré. Chez OOo qui ont initié cette erreur, le tir a été rectifié depuis belle lurette, mais Apple persiste à nous coller cette saloperie qui emmerde tous ceux qui savent un peu écrire...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

Même si le Cloud est amélioré, j'ai décidé de refaire les synchronisations avec le câble, il n'est pas question de laisser trainer toutes ces informations n'importe où, ni de courir le risque d'un engorgement du Cloud


----------



## bradepitre (8 Août 2012)

Le démarrage divisé par 2, ça doit dépendre des configurations. Sur ma machine, le démarrage était lent plus avec ML, pas seulement le 1er démarrage. Je n'avais pas le chrono en main, mais c'était nettement perceptible. Maintenant sur une machine 2012, ça change peut-être.

Les iTrucs, bien d'accord avec toi.

Le centre de notifications et autres rappels: pour moi c'est inutile. J'utilise uniquement mon iPhone pour les notifications. Quant aux rappels, j'utilise le calendrier de mon Iphone. La synchro iTunes est activée, mais ne me sert à rien. Je vis avec mon iPhone, pas avec mon iMac. C'est pour ça que je trouve que tous ces gadgets sont peut-être utiles, font parfois double emploi avec des programmes dédiés, mais en tous les cas ne révolutionnent pas l'OS. 

Je parle de lifting, tu parles de finitions ... mais personne ne parle d'innovation (majeure).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Même si le Cloud est amélioré, j'ai décidé de refaire les synchronisations avec le câble, il n'est pas question de laisser trainer toutes ces informations n'importe où, ni de courir le risque d'un engorgement du Cloud


 
100 % d'accord !


----------



## salamèche (8 Août 2012)

Etrangement mon lecteur de carte CF qui ne fonctionnait pas avec Lion fonctionne avec son cousin des montagnes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2012)

salamèche a dit:


> Etrangement



Comme quoi, la bête n'a pas que des bugs ...  
C'est pas beau de lire 





> mon lecteur de carte CF qui ne fonctionnait pas avec Lion fonctionne avec son cousin des montagnes


----------



## salamèche (8 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Comme quoi, la bête n'a pas que des bugs ...
> C'est pas beau de lire


Justement dans mon cas c'est l'oppose et je suis sur que Tim cook (ou un autre) aura vent de nos retour pour la mise a jour correctrice des bugs.

Il est tout a fait admissible qu'une première version ait des bugs. Trop simple de regretté ce qui a été et ne sera plus !


----------



## hybrid78 (8 Août 2012)

* METHODE DE FIX POUR LES PROCESSUS ISTAT PRO*

Solution tirée du forum macrumors qui fonctionne a merveille pour rétablir l'affichage du % d'utilisation des processus d'istat pro sous ML



> It's easy to fix iStat Pro processes for Mountain Lion
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Août 2012)

Un article à propos de Power Nap = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5394?viewlocale=fr_FR 
qui parle de l'influence de la batterie et du secteur :



> Power Nap est désactivé par défaut quand lordinateur fonctionne sur batterie. Pour activer Power Nap lorsque lordinateur fonctionne sur batterie, ouvrez les Préférences Système Économiseur dénergie, cliquez sur longlet Batterie, puis sélectionnez loption « Activer Power Nap quand lordinateur fonctionne sur batterie ».
> 
> 
> Power Nap népuise pas la totalité de votre batterie :
> Lorsque votre batterie est chargée à 30 % ou moins, Power Nap ne sexécute plus tant que vous navez pas connecté lordinateur à un adaptateur secteur. Power Nap communique et transfère des données pendant quelques minutes uniquement, à chaque cycle Power Nap, quand lordinateur fonctionne sur batterie. Lorsque lordinateur est connecté à un adaptateur secteur, les communications et les transferts de données seffectuent en continu.





> Power Nap en fait encore plus lorsque votre Mac est branché à une prise secteur
> 
> Lorsque votre ordinateur Mac portable est connecté à une source dalimentation, Power Nap télécharge également des mises à jour de logiciels, effectue des sauvegardes avec Time Machine, procède à lindexation Spotlight et peut continuer à télécharger des éléments dans le Mac App Store. Il met également le centre daide à jour.


= sur batterie, il en fait beaucoup moins que sur le secteur


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Le démarrage divisé par 2, ça doit dépendre des configurations. Sur ma machine, le démarrage était lent plus avec ML, pas seulement le 1er démarrage. Je n'avais pas le chrono en main, mais c'était nettement perceptible. Maintenant sur une machine 2012, ça change peut-être.
> 
> Les iTrucs, bien d'accord avec toi.
> 
> ...



Le démarrage était plus lent que sous Lion après une mise à jour, plus rapide après une clean install. 
Les innovations ne m'intéressent pas, en ce qui me concerne, seules les améliorations m'intéressent. Autant dire que je suis rarement satisfait.


----------



## bradepitre (9 Août 2012)

La Clean Instal, c'est bien joli, mais réinstaller les programmes ... bof. Mais peut-être je suis-je pas le pro de la manoeuvre


----------



## yorgev (9 Août 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Le débit entre la box et l'ordi n'a rien a voir avec la technologie du fournisseur d'accès. C'est la technologie de la box qui est en cause. Si elle est en 801.11g, son débit maxi sera 54bps. Si elle est en 802.11n, le débit maxi sera de 300bps.
> Ma Freebox est en "n" et j'ai de 130 à 150. Et je suis à 2m.




Tu es sous LION ou ML. Moi au en n au delà de 10 mètres, ma connexion chute à 13 Mbits.
Et toi tu as quoi à 10, 15 mêtre, champ dégagé ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------




Etienne000 a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas en 5Ghz, c'est normal que tu n'obtiennes pas 300 en débit de transmission.



Avec tous les tests que j'ai effectué, en g en n avec plusieurs marques de routers wifi, chez différentes personnes, et avec un PC , un mac sous Snow Leopard, et le mien sous LION (pas ML) je peux vous assurer que passer 10 mètres le débit chute à 13 Mbits....
Le support apple envoie un transporteur pour récupérer mon MBPro de mai 2012 (tout neuf) car j'ai tout essayé, ça vient bien de l'os LION et pas du matériel.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> La Clean Instal, c'est bien joli, mais réinstaller les programmes ... bof. Mais peut-être je suis-je pas le pro de la manoeuvre


So easy : tu télécharges de nouveau ce qui pet être téléchargé. Quant aux softs sur DVD, il suffit de remettre les DVD.

Bien sûr, il faut avoir les n° de série sous la main


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Août 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> So easy : tu télécharges de nouveau ce qui pet être téléchargé. Quant aux softs sur DVD, il suffit de remettre les DVD.
> 
> Bien sûr, il faut avoir les n° de série sous la main



C'est surtout le temps et la configuration qui est pénible mais au final, vu les gains, je pense que cela vaut largement le sacrifice.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> C'est surtout le temps et la configuration qui est pénible mais au final, vu les gains, je pense que cela vaut largement le sacrifice.


C'est juste : redéfinir proprement les préférences de chaque application peut être long


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2012)

Après une quinzaine de jours d'utilisation quotidienne, le seul vrai point d'interrogation que j'ai concerne Mail, qui a parfois un comportement bizarre. Je passe sur les nouveautés cosmétiques ou de comportement (la sélection un peu galère). Il s'agit plutôt de l'utilisation de la CPU, de ralentissements à l'occasion : il est clair qu'il fait des choses en loucedé mais quoi... 

PS : il faut peut-être que je vire les plug-ins de Indev. Si quelqu'un a fait l'expérience...


----------



## Toximityx (9 Août 2012)

Mon MacBook Air aussi ralentit, j'ai vu le passage de Lion à ML malgré le SSD qui pousse derrière, mail est assez instable des fois..


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2012)

Je confirme : j'ai viré les deux plug-ins d'Indev (Mail Act-On et Mailtags) et Mail semble se porter mieux [il a disparu de la consommation CPU].
Encore un "bug" de Mountain Lion dû à un logiciel tiers (pourtant mis à jour).

Cela n'empêche pas Mail d'avoirs quelques hoquets qu'il n'avait pas sous Lion, mais rien de vraiment notable.


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Août 2012)

J'ai aucun problèmes avec Mail (j'ai juste le plug-in d'Antidote). Par contre, j'ai XLD qui peut parfois crash en cherchant les prégap ou en testant la cash du lecteur.


----------



## Dap-Dap (9 Août 2012)

Installation en mise à jour simplement, étant donné que je l'ai installé directement à la réception de mon MBA11", je ne pense pas que ça valait le coup de faire une clean install.

Il fonctionne très bien, pas de bugs (juste quelques légers freeze dans le M.A.S. parfois, quand on scrolle... m'enfin ça me l'a fait 2 fois à tout casser, et en 3 secondes ça se débloquait  )
Personnellement j'apprécie bien Messages, même si j'ai très très peu de contacts qui sont équipés d'un iPhone, c'est quand même plus agréable de reprendre la discussion sur l'ordi là où on l'avait laissée sur l'iPhone, une fois à la maison.
Notes et Rappels, je suis aussi assez content qu'ils viennent s'intégrer à OSX (comme un imbécile je cherchais ce qui clochait pour que les notes n'apparaissent pas dans Mail...  ). Le centre de notifications est sympa puisque je l'utilise avec Mail, Rappels (pas encore, mais quand les cours reprendront ), Adium (avec Hiss), iTunes (avec NowPlaying)... Twitter je m'en fiche mais je suis impatient pour Facebook (même si normalement je devrais pas trop m'occuper de ça en octobre )
Safari 6 m'a fait revenir à Safari justement, en tout cas sous ML, alors que sur mon MBP encore sous Lion (par précautions) j'utilise Chrome vu que Safari 6, même mis à jour, n'a pas toutes les fonctionnalités qu'il a sur ML... Il est rapide (plus je sais pas, c'est vrai qu'on a toujours tendance à dire "c'est plus rapide" à chaque mise à jour...), la barre de recherche unifiée est très bien (j'aime ce petit dégradé de bleu quand ça charge... même si on n'a pas le temps de l'apprécier longtemps... remarque c'est plutôt bien comme ça :sleep, bon le bouton de partage n'est pas très important pour moi... et en revanche, la synchro iCloud des onglets n'affiche jamais rien... c'est parce que ça fonctionnera une fois iOS 6 sorti ?? (j'ai dû louper un épisode peut-être )... pour ce qui est de TabView, je ne l'utilise pas vraiment, peut-être parce que j'ai pas encore l'habitude parce que le principe me plait tout de même bien.

Le Lauchpad, je l'aimais déjà bien avant (même si, grand maniaque que je suis, l'organisation de mes apps était une torture des méninges du genre "est-ce que je la mets en première page ou en deuxième... ou alors je fais un page pour les apps qui me serviront pour les cours... mais je peux aussi les réunir dans un "dossier"... le truc, c'est que je le mets plutôt en haut à droite ou en bas à gauche, pour que ce soit plus pratique"... enfin vous imaginez ), mais là il est encore un peu mieux, notamment avec la barre de recherche. 

PowerNap j'ai pas encore vraiment testé, mais si ça tient ses promesses c'est très bien...
AirPlay, j'ai pas d'&#63743;TV, donc pas l'utilité pour le moment... 
Le Game Center... mouais bon il me sert pas à grand chose si ce n'est à rien...

Mais autre chose : c'est pas grand chose mais MERCI pour le geste multi-touch 2 doigts dans le M.A.S. pour revenir à la page précédente ou suivante... ce réflexion à la cn était grande source de frustration pour moi sous Lion... 

Ah, et dernier truc : avec GeekTool, sous Lion, les geeklets restaient solidaires au desktop quand on défilait à 4 doigts entre les fenêtres plein écran (pas pour Mission Control par contre)... je veux dire que quand on revenait sur le desktop, les geeklets étaient dessus directement, vraiment comme si ils faisaient partie du fond d'écran...
Avec ML, ils disparaissent et reviennent une fois que le desktop est parfaitement en place... et c'est pas forcément très agréable  enfin, si ce n'est que ça... 

Voilà pour mon avis 

EDIT : j'ai oublié deux autres nouveautés "majeures" de ML :

GateKeeper, j'étais bien parti pour n'accepter que les apps de l'App Store et des développeurs reconnus par Apple... au final j'ai téléchargé LiteIcon pour customiser les icônes, et il n'était pas reconnu, alors j'ai enlever la protection.

La dictée vocale... j'ai essayé, je pense qu'elle est largement perfectible mais pour le peu que j'ai fait (parce que parler à mon ordi me fait encore un peu bizarre) je trouvais qu'elle s'en sortais pas mal (avec mon accent de la Loire, un peu paysan sur les bords  )
Par contre, Fn-Fn ne fonctionne pas pour activer la dictée vocale vu que j'utilise les touches à auto-maintien (je trouve ça sacrément pratique même si c'est probablement plus fait pour les personnes pas 100% valides...). Donc ça fait que ça m'énerve un peu -.-


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2012)

Parmi les nouveautés neuves (je crois), il y a le réarrangement des préférences pour l'accès universel, plus fouillé. Et j'ai vu une nouvelle option (ou alors, je l'avais loupée précédemment) pour faire une sorte de loupe rectangulaire autour du curseur. Cool et pratique.


----------



## Dap-Dap (9 Août 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Parmi les nouveautés neuves (je crois), il y a le réarrangement des préférences pour l'accès universel, plus fouillé.



En effet, les options sont mieux arrangées et classées.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Août 2012)

cedalone a dit:


> Je pense qu'il parlait de mes tests (voir le comparatif Xbench de mon mbp entre lion et mountain lion page précédente ). Je les ai fait pour faire avancer le débat, mais personne n'a réagit. Marrant, vous parlez benchmark, mais quand viennent des chiffres, y a plus personne....


 
Xbench, il faut arrêter avec ce truc dont la dernière mise à jour date du 13/8/2006 et repose sur des API/normes antiques... Pour voir les performances OpenGL, il y a des logiciels plus récents comme Cinebench R11.5 ou Unigine 3.0.  Pour le processeur et la mémoire il y a GeekBench et pour le stockage, l'utiltaire de BlackMagic. 

Il faut quand même vivre avec son temps et utiliser des logciels de benchmark représentatifs.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> La Clean Instal, c'est bien joli, mais réinstaller les programmes ... bof. Mais peut-être je suis-je pas le pro de la manoeuvre



L'habitude aide...  Mais en même temps il faut savoir qu'une stratégie de sauvegarde de ses programmes est obligatoire, et savoir comment tout se réinstalle et où sont les licences peut être une planche de salut un jour ou l'autre.

J'ai installé ML et transféré depuis le clone ce que je pouvais sur mon lieu de vacances. Ca m'a pris une soirée. En rentrant j'ai fini ce qu'il y avait à faire, ça m'a pris quelques heures...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> C'est juste : redéfinir proprement les préférences de chaque application peut être long



On peut aussi réinjecter les .plist, si on est sûr que c'est "propre"...
Je récupère aussi mes dictionnaires perso pour iWork et pour le système, par exemple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

Launchpad devient vraiment fonctionnel avec la recherche.
Dap-Dap, n'oublie pas que dans  GateKeeper est prévu un contournement au cas par cas en faisant un clic droit (je devrais dire clic à deux doigts) et en choisissant "ouvrir" au lieu de double cliquer sur l'installateur...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> n'oublie pas que dans  GateKeeper est prévu un contournement au cas par cas en faisant un clic droit (je devrais dire clic à deux doigts) et en choisissant "ouvrir" au lieu de double cliquer sur l'installateur...


Et pourtant, Apple s'est fendu de deux articles, 
qu'on doit pouvoir retrouver facilement en passant par le menu _Aide_ de 10.8 sur le Mac 

= http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11440?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11437?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai installé ML et transféré depuis le clone ce que je pouvais sur mon lieu de vacances. Ca m'a pris une soirée. En rentrant j'ai fini ce qu'il y avait à faire, ça m'a pris quelques heures...



Hello,

Tu as utilisé l'utilitaire de transfert de données ?

Je vais faire une clean install et j'ai un clone avec mes applications dessus (faut que j'update les applications qui sont dessus).

Good idée ou autant faire tout à la main ?


----------



## Lulz (9 Août 2012)

Bon petit retour sur ce fil de discussion après quelques semaines.

Pas de souci avec Mountain Lion, cet OS me convient comme successeur de Snow Leopard , après un tas de petits soucis avec Lion qui lui m'avait fait retourner sur Snow Leopard.

Seul petite choses ou chacun a sa propre expérience, plus de mise à jour, only clean install, en espérant que Mountain Lion va tenir 2 ans contrairement à Lion.

Ah, et contrairement à tout les articles que je lis sur le net, autonomie batterie correcte même sur le 17" qui pourtant à 2 SSD en RAID 0.


----------



## oxygo (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Il serait bon de préciser quelle version (build) de ML vous avez, car d'après l'apple Care les techniciens corrigent tous les jours quelques bugs et changent la build. Perso je suis en OS X 10.8 *(12A269)*

et vous ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> Perso je suis en OS X 10.8 *(12A269)*


Idem pour moi !


----------



## Lulz (9 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> je suis en OS X 10.8 *(12A269)*
> 
> et vous ?


Pareil.


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Août 2012)

oxygo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il serait bon de préciser quelle version (build) de ML vous avez, car d'après l'apple Care les techniciens corrigent tous les jours quelques bugs et changent la build. Perso je suis en OS X 10.8 *(12A269)*
> 
> et vous ?



J'en doute vraiment. D'ailleurs ma build date du jour de la sortie de ML et c'est la même que celle que je viens d'installer (le 8 aout) sur le MBP de mon épouse.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Août 2012)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Tu as utilisé l'utilitaire de transfert de données ?
> 
> ...



Non, avec l'utilitaire de transfert de données les résultats sont presque aussi mauvais qu'avec une mise à jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------




oxygo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il serait bon de préciser quelle version (build) de ML vous avez, car d'après l'apple Care les techniciens corrigent tous les jours quelques bugs et changent la build. Perso je suis en OS X 10.8 *(12A269)*
> 
> et vous ?


Idem, et je l'ai téléchargée le jour même de sa sortie...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non, avec l'utilitaire de transfert de données les résultats sont presque aussi mauvais qu'avec une mise à jour.




Ah d'accord, et bien je vais partir sur une installation manuellement je pense.
Merci


----------



## Dap-Dap (10 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dap-Dap, n'oublie pas que dans  GateKeeper est prévu un contournement au cas par cas en faisant un clic droit (je devrais dire clic à deux doigts) et en choisissant "ouvrir" au lieu de double cliquer sur l'installateur...



Merci pour la technique, je m'en souviendrai (jamais vue auparavant  )

Maintenant que j'ai installé un logiciel qui n'est pas reconnu par Apple, est-ce que je peux remettre GateKeeper et utiliser l'astuce si j'en ai besoin ? Ou alors il me bloquera l'application (ou les applications) non reconnues que j'avais installé avant ?  (ce qui semblerait logique...)


----------



## oxygo (10 Août 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> J'en doute vraiment. D'ailleurs ma build date du jour de la sortie de ML et c'est la même que celle que je viens d'installer (le 8 aout) sur le MBP de mon épouse.



Moi aussi je doute, mais la technicienne de l'apple care insistait. Au moins on a pu comparer.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Merci pour la technique, je m'en souviendrai (jamais vue auparavant  )
> 
> Maintenant que j'ai installé un logiciel qui n'est pas reconnu par Apple, est-ce que je peux remettre GateKeeper et utiliser l'astuce si j'en ai besoin ? Ou alors il me bloquera l'application (ou les applications) non reconnues que j'avais installé avant ?  (ce qui semblerait logique...)


Lance-toi = essaie de réactiver Gatekeeper, pour voir si ton appli s'ouvre toujours&#8230;

Sinon, clique sur les mots en bleu de mon message précédent :


FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et pourtant, Apple s'est fendu de deux articles,
> qu'on doit pouvoir retrouver facilement en passant par le menu _Aide_ de 10.8 sur le Mac&#8230;
> = http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11440?viewlocale=fr_FR
> http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11437?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2012)

Premier dommage collatéral de ML, je ne peux plus lire les MKV avec Quick Time, j'ai pourtant périan et flip4mac ??
Une idée ?


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2012)

Utiliser VLC.


----------



## lock2 (10 Août 2012)

Question:

J'ai préparé des pilotes pour bootcamp via l'assistance bootcamp *sur Lion*, le tout sur CD vierge. Ma question est de savoir, quand je vais passé à ML et que je voudrais remettre bootcamp, est-ce que je pourrais toujours utiliser les pilotes récupéré sous Lion, où est-ce que Apple à prévu des mises à jours de pilotes plus récent sur ML ?

Sinon autre chose, j'ai pas trop suivie ce long topic, mais globalement sur un Imac 27 mid 2011, ML fait chauffé beaucoup plus le bestiaux ? Parce que mes craintes du passage de Lion à ML ce situe beaucoup là dessus ...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Les pilotes pour Windows sont prévus pour que Windows utilise correctement la partie hardware du Mac (carte graphique, trackpad, etc...)

Ils sont donc indépendants de la version d'OS X installée. Le fait que tu aies Mountain Lion plutôt que Lion d'installé sur la partition OS X est totalement indifférent, donc il n'y a aucune raison pour modifier les pilotes Windows.


----------



## lock2 (10 Août 2012)

Ok r e m y, j'te remercie bien.


----------



## big41 (10 Août 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Utiliser VLC.



Oui ça c'est sûr que ça va marcher 
J'ai désinstallé Perian et réinstallé et ça semble fonctionner


----------



## Dap-Dap (10 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Lance-toi = essaie de réactiver Gatekeeper, pour voir si ton appli s'ouvre toujours&#8230;
> 
> Sinon, clique sur les mots en bleu de mon message précédent :



Désolé, je n'avais pas remarqué cette réponse 
J'ai remis Gatekeeper sur "App Store et dev. identifiés", et LiteIcon continue (visiblement, pour l'instant) à fonctionner... donc ça me va


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> J'ai remis Gatekeeper sur "App Store et dev. identifiés", et LiteIcon continue (visiblement, pour l'instant) à fonctionner... donc ça me va


Merci de nous confirmer qu'il suffit d'avoir lancé une fois une application dans son Mac pour qu'elle continue ensuite à s'ouvrir sans rechigner 

= ça efface la quarantine, pour dire ça autrement.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Août 2012)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> Merci pour la technique, je m'en souviendrai (jamais vue auparavant  )
> 
> Maintenant que j'ai installé un logiciel qui n'est pas reconnu par Apple, est-ce que je peux remettre GateKeeper et utiliser l'astuce si j'en ai besoin ? Ou alors il me bloquera l'application (ou les applications) non reconnues que j'avais installé avant ?  (ce qui semblerait logique...)


GateKeeper ne bloque que les installations...
Donc tout devrait fonctionner normalement...

On peut s'interroger sur l'intérêt de ce truc d'ailleurs, qui pointe dans ses options la possibilité de ne passer que par l'Apple Store. Mais c'est l'éternel débat : Apple nous enferme ET nous simplifie la vie. A nous de ne pas trop nous laisser faire...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> A nous de ne pas trop nous laisser faire...


Y compris par les Trojan, passés et à venir


----------



## Le docteur (10 Août 2012)

Je veux dire de ne pas nous laisser enfermer sous prétexte de vouloir notre bien.
Je n'ai rien contre l'intégration (au contraire, je suis radicalement pour) mais pas sous peine d'enfermement. 
Les modules BT bridés dans les iBidules, par exemple, c'est tout de même dur à avaler...


----------



## Jean-marie B (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
avec Safari,
Il est parfois impossible de cliquer sur le triangle retour arrière,
Il faut aller dans le menu fenêtre et sélectionner l'onglet suivant !
Avez-vous aussi ce problème.

jm


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Août 2012)

Alors j'arrive un peu à tard mais voici mon verdict : j'adore Mountain Lion!
D'ailleurs il est tellement rapide que j'ai modifié encore davantage mes habitudes et pour que tout de fasse dans la transparence en se rapprochant ainsi d'iOS j'ai supprimé dans les préférences du Dock la pastille bleue qui signale les applications ouvertes et les animations au lancement de celles ci.
J' utilise simplement Mission Control ou le raccourci clavier Commande + Tab pour gérer mes applications ouvertes.
Ainsi j'ai ajouté Mail dans la liste des applications à lancer au démarrage et les notifications prennent alors tout leur sens.
Ça part au quart de tour: un clic sur l'icône de Safari et ça fuse!
Seul bémol c'est un peu bête ce centre de notifications alors qu'il faille qu'elles soient ouvertes...
Ça devrait fonctionner en arrière plan pour toutes les applications sélectionnées comme sur iOS avec un minimum de ressources...


----------



## nits (11 Août 2012)

bonjour a tous, je me suis inscrit enfin  mais bon ce n'est pas pour une raison trés joyeuse depuis que j'ai Mountain Lion  mon mac c'est etein deux ou trois fois tout seul sans aucune raison voici le message diagnostique quand il se rallume :



```
Interval Since Last Panic Report:  151641 sec
Panics Since Last Report:          4
Anonymous UUID:                    74DA76E7-8C4D-40AD-B607-39E7657BFF96

Tue Aug  7 00:30:42 2012
panic(cpu 1 caller 0xffffff80232b7b95): Kernel trap at 0xffffff7fa4fb5737, type 14=page fault, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0xffffff80baddecbf, CR3: 0x000000011c240049, CR4: 0x00000000000606e0
RAX: 0x0000000000000000, RBX: 0xffffff80baddecaf, RCX: 0x0000000000011ff8, RDX: 0xffffff803f3bbd08
RSP: 0xffffff8113d13d30, RBP: 0xffffff8113d13d40, RSI: 0xffffff810b353068, RDI: 0xffffff8040e3b888
R8:  0xffffff810b2b5078, R9:  0x0000000000000000, R10: 0x0000000000000000, R11: 0x0000000000000246
R12: 0xffffff8040e3b888, R13: 0x0000000000000222, R14: 0xffffff80238e0d30, R15: 0xffffff8113d13db0
RFL: 0x0000000000010286, RIP: 0xffffff7fa4fb5737, CS:  0x0000000000000008, SS:  0x0000000000000010
Fault CR2: 0xffffff80baddecbf, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x1

Backtrace (CPU 1), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff8113d139d0 : 0xffffff802321d5f6 
0xffffff8113d13a40 : 0xffffff80232b7b95 
0xffffff8113d13c10 : 0xffffff80232ce4ad 
0xffffff8113d13c30 : 0xffffff7fa4fb5737 
0xffffff8113d13d40 : 0xffffff7fa4fb5987 
0xffffff8113d13d60 : 0xffffff7fa4fb50e0 
0xffffff8113d13e00 : 0xffffff80235b1ba4 
0xffffff8113d13e40 : 0xffffff802359772a 
0xffffff8113d13e80 : 0xffffff80235a0010 
0xffffff8113d13f50 : 0xffffff80235e17da 
0xffffff8113d13fb0 : 0xffffff80232cecf3 
      Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
         com.intego.kext.AppBarrierKPI(2.2)[C948C348-B721-970F-5CC0-2D8506E25719]@0xffffff7fa4fb4000->0xffffff7fa4fb6fff

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: WebProcess

Mac OS version:
12A269

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 12.0.0: Sun Jun 24 23:00:16 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.7.9~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 8D5F8EF3-9D12-384B-8070-EF2A49C45D24
Kernel slide:     0x0000000023000000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8023200000
System model name: MacBookPro8,1 (Mac-94245B3640C91C81)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 3321009003706
last loaded kext at 99088393945: com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.8 (addr 0xffffff7fa4fbd000, size 65536)
last unloaded kext at 1990120431780: com.apple.filesystems.msdosfs	1.8 (addr 0xffffff7fa4fbd000, size 57344)
loaded kexts:
com.logmein.hamachi	1.0
com.paceap.kext.pacesupport.snowleopard	5.7.2
com.intego.kext.AppBarrierKPI	2.2
com.intego.kext.NetBarrierKPI	10.5.4
com.Cycling74.driver.Soundflower	1.5.2
tc.tctechnologies.driver.PaeFireStudio	3.5.6 11675
com.digidesign.iokit.DigiDal	9.0f4
com.rim.driver.BlackBerryUSBDriverInt	0.0.74
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.0.9f8
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.69
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f8
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	122
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.3.0f2
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.ApplePolicyControl	3.2.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.6.0
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight	170.2.3
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.3.0f2
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.10
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.33
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD3000Graphics	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelSNBGraphicsFB	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.2d6
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	235.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	235.4
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	320.15
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	34
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.5.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	5.1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSDXC	1.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.9.5
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	600.15.20
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.2.5b3
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	5.1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	196.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	4.0.39
com.apple.security.quarantine	2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	196.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.6
com.apple.iokit.AppleBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f8
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.3.0f2
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.9fc9
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.6
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	86.0.2
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.0.9f8
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.3.0f2
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.3.0f2
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.2.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.2.0d16
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.10d0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3.4
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3.4
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.3d11
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter	1.8.5
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily	1.8.5
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter	1.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	235.7
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	5.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	5.1.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.5
com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI	1.6.0
com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily	2.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	5.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	500.15
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.2b1
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.8.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	220
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	344
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	28.18
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	5.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	5.1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.7
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0
Model: MacBookPro8,1, BootROM MBP81.0047.B27, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.4 GHz, 8 GB, SMC 1.68f98
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 3000, Intel HD Graphics 3000, Built-In, 512 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54333531533642465238432D48392020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54333531533642465238432D48392020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0xD6), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.81.20)
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.9f8 10405, 2 service, 11 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: ST9500325ASG, 500,11 GB
Serial ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-8A8
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2513, 0xfa100000 / 3
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x0253, 0xfa120000 / 5
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 4
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x821a, 0xfa113000 / 8
USB Device: FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in), apple_vendor_id, 0x8509, 0xfa200000 / 2
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2513, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd110000 / 3
```

je voudrai savoir ce qu'il ne va pas


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2012)

Comme ça, je dirais un problème avec VirusBarrier d'Intego. Peut-être faut-il le mettre à jour ?


----------



## Jacques L (11 Août 2012)

même réponse, pour le désinstaller éventuellement, il faut aller sur le site intego pour utiliser leur outil de désinstallation, sinon c'est une galère sans nom même avec une recherche approfondie pour trouver tous les fichiers que virusbarrier et Cie utilisent


----------



## Sultans of swing (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Modeste retour d'un lambda et après 1 semaine d'utilisation.

Installation sans problème sur macbook pro 2010 core 2 duo 2,4ghz.

-Très gourmand en Ram (passage a 8go obligé +45 euros) . Rien qu'avec : kernel task, windows server, mds, mail, safari, finder parfois 4,56go sont utilisés.
-Un peu plus lent au démarrage et fermeture.
-Rappels plante.
-Ecran figé une fois pourtant le curseur pouvait être déplacé. 
-Trackpad parfois capricieux (balayage avec 2 ou 3 doigts...).
-Autonomie 7h30.
-Dock masqué saccade parfois pour s'afficher (manque de fluidité: carte graphique ou processeur insuffisants ?)

A bientôt


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Août 2012)

Clean install ou non ?

Car hier, j'ai fait une Clean install sur un MBP 2008 2,4Ghz/4Go/9400m + 9600mGT et il tournait très bien. Pas de saccades du dock, même avec la 9400m.


----------



## Sultans of swing (11 Août 2012)

Clean install mais la saccade du dock n'est pas systématique même plutôt rare (2 fois sur 10) mais ça arrive


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je veux dire de ne pas nous laisser enfermer sous prétexte de vouloir notre bien.
> Je n'ai rien contre l'intégration (au contraire, je suis radicalement pour) mais pas sous peine d'enfermement.
> Les modules BT bridés dans les iBidules, par exemple, c'est tout de même dur à avaler...


C'est la rançon de la trajectoire Apple : ou croître, ou mourir
= ou iPod-iPhone-iPad-iCloud, ou Macintosh.

Pour moi, 10.8 est avant tout le développement d'iCloud, 
et donc l'apparition de Gatekeeper et la dictature du sandboxing.
Le chemin est contestable, mais cohérent, voire fatal.


Par ailleurs, je n'ai jamais connu Apple comme transparente dans l'explication de ses choix ("one more thing", c'est dit pour croître, pas pour justifier), 
ni comme très perméable aux autres mondes
= un succès, ça se bâtit, 
mais ça se préserve aussi.


----------



## big41 (11 Août 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Comme ça, je dirais un problème avec VirusBarrier d'Intego. Peut-être faut-il le mettre à jour ?





Jacques L a dit:


> même réponse, pour le désinstaller éventuellement, il faut aller sur le site intego pour utiliser leur outil de désinstallation, sinon c'est une galère sans nom même avec une recherche approfondie pour trouver tous les fichiers que virusbarrier et Cie utilisent



Je plussois c'est une vrai m...de cet anti-virus, je l'avais installé à mes début sur Mac pour essayer (des restes de windaube) et ça m'avait foutu un tel caillon que j'avais dû tout réinstaller à la main car même la bibliothèque était pourrie 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




big41 a dit:


> Premier dommage collatéral de ML, je ne peux plus lire les MKV avec Quick Time, j'ai pourtant périan et flip4mac ??
> Une idée ?





bompi a dit:


> Utiliser VLC.





big41 a dit:


> Oui ça c'est sûr que ça va marcher
> J'ai désinstallé Perian et réinstallé et ça semble fonctionner



Bon et bien "bompi" j'ai suivi ton conseil et installé VLC, ras le bol de quick time qui n'a de quick que le nom 
Sous Lion ça allait à peu près mais là il est d'une lenteur affilgeante 
Il ne veut toujours pas lire les mkv sur le SSD et encore moins sur un DDE 
Comme j'ai préparé quelques films et vidéo pour partir en vacances en cas de soirée pluvieuse, je voulais pouvoir les lire sans soucis et VLC correspond parfaitement à ce dont j'ai besoin.

Merci et fin du HS


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour, sur Mountain Lion depuis deux jours après :
- clonage du disque système
- test de boot sur clone
- réparation des autorisations
- téléchargement de la bête
- création d'une clé USB
- débranchement des disques données et sauvegarde.
- test de boot sur la clé
- *Mise à jour* sur Lion
- re-branchement des disques de données
- réparation des autorisations.

Résultat, pas grand chose à signaler à part deux ou trois mises à jour d'applications comme Dopbox.

J'ai tout de même regrété une petite différence avec les versions précédentes.
Le réglage du contraste a été modifié, ce n'est plus une combinaison de touches avec "ctrl"+"alt"+"cmd"+"," (ou ";") mais un curseur dans les préférences système / Accessibilité. Ce qui complique le réglage avec la sonde ColorMunki dont le logiciel est en plein écran pour ce réglage.


----------



## Christophe888 (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
possesseur d'un MBPc 15,4 mid 2012 depuis 2 jours, j'ai fait l'upgrade à ML hier soir et je n'ai pas de soucis particulier, peu gourmand en ram, en tout cas pour ma part. Le seul problème que j'ai eu est un rond de chargement qui c'est mis au milieu de l'écran et qui a disparu après un redémarrage et n'ai plus arrivé depuis.

Voilà, encore trop tôt pour en être pleinement satisfait, il s'agit de plus de mon premier mac, mais en tout cas tout se passe bien pour l'instant


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Août 2012)

Chez vous les notifications fonctionnent tout le temps?


----------



## Le docteur (11 Août 2012)

Sultans of swing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Modeste retour d'un lambda et après 1 semaine d'utilisation.
> 
> ...


Laisse-moi deviner : installé en mise à jour ? Parce que chez moi : 
- Mes 8GO sont sans aucun doute toujours aussi inutiles. 
- plus rapide au démarrage
- aucun bug d'affichage ou de pointage
- autonomie comparable à Lion, il me semble (à confirmer)
- ma vieille 9400M tient le coup - c'est fluide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------




Sultans of swing a dit:


> Clean install mais la saccade du dock n'est pas systématique même plutôt rare (2 fois sur 10) mais ça arrive


Alors là je ne vois pas. Une vraie clean install (sans utiliser l'utilitaire de migration des données Apple qui fout le souk autant qu'une mise à jour)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est la rançon de la trajectoire Apple : ou croître, ou mourir
> = ou iPod-iPhone-iPad-iCloud, ou Macintosh.


C'est la rançon de toute entreprise cotée en bourse, ou qui a eu la "chance" de connaître une croissance rapide dans un domaine saturable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

Sinon sur mon PowerBook, Mountain Lion à redémarré la machine en mode Web, je suis bloqué sur la page d'achat du Retina sur l'Apple Stole et un texte défile en bas de l'ecran :"toutes vos données sont sur le Cloud voulez-vous : A/ acheter une machine digne de ce nom et un compte iCloud 250go B/redémarrer sur votre machairodus - nous gardons vos données au cas où vous changeriez d'avis et décidiez de revenir des âges farouches. Allez, Rahan, sans rancune et bonne chance."C'est normal?


----------



## kaboum (11 Août 2012)

Bonsoir. Moi j'ai un gros souci avec l'utilisation d'un écran supplémentaire à celui de mon mbp: je ne peux plus l'utiliser avec le capot fermé, il ne veut pas sortir de veille! C'est super chiant! Normal ou un truc à régler (j'ai pas trouvé...)?


----------



## sunnlight (11 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

Pour être honnête moutain Lion est très évolué certes avec plein de fonctionnalités supplémentaires mais le système commence à devenir lourd je trouve et il serait temps peut-etre qu'Apple songe à une refonte ou lance un tout nouvel OS car çà pourrait lasser à la longue.


----------



## Rikly (12 Août 2012)

Au delà de 15.99 , ce qui est presque donné, ça ne représente pas le coût réel de la mise-à-jour. Après quelques jours de test et de remplacement des programmes présentant des incompatibilités de fonctionnement ou ne fonctionnant plus, l'addition se monte chez moi à déjà quelques 350.-  et ce n'est peut-être pas terminé. Le fait de détenir quelques programmes à usage professionnels rend le passage à Mountain Lion assez cher.
*A prendre en compte !*


----------



## thauron (12 Août 2012)

La synchronisation avec mon compte iCloud ou bien avec mon le serveur de calendrier ainsi que celui des contacts sur un serveur Snow Leopard Server sont calamiteuses : Bien que cela marche sur les ibidules à perfection, je ne récolte plus qu'une fenêtre blanche dans Calendrier, sans calendriers de toute sorte provenant des deux serveurs. L'identification semble bien marcher sur le serveur Snow Leopard, à en juger les divers logs... Il semble qu'il y ait aussi des synchro calamiteuses provenant de serveurs Zimbra&#8230;

A force de vouloir sortir des OS mal finis, en supprimant *stupidement* des fonctionnalités  que je jugeais utiles (on en a tous plein à l'esprit) et à force de dériver vers un ibidulisme à outrance, je risque de stopper net mes investissements en matériels/logiciels chez Apple&#8230;  

Le passage à Lion m'a *énormément* déçu. Même s'il y a des améliorations avec ML, notamment le retour de certaines choses disparues avec Lion (la calamiteuse interface de iCal qui a retrouvé quelques fonctionnalités), je reste sur ma déception. Apple cherche beaucoup trop à imposer son point de vue aux utilisateurs, faisant fi de leurs pratiques&#8230; Ne parlons pas des versions Server, qui ne sont plus que l'ombre de ce qu'elles étaient sous Leopard/Snow Leopard. Il y a du mieux mais ML Server ne me convainc pas.

Je suis pour le retour de fonctionnalités disparues même si ce sont des détails (bibliothèque disparue, icônes personnalisables sur la barre du finder flux rss, un quicktime digne de ce nom, ne pas abandonner des applications prometteuses... J'en oublie)

Colère d'un Mac user depuis 1992.


----------



## andr3 (12 Août 2012)

Rikly a dit:


> Au delà de 15.99 , ce qui est presque donné, ça ne représente pas le coût réel de la mise-à-jour. Après quelques jours de test et de remplacement des programmes présentant des incompatibilités de fonctionnement ou ne fonctionnant plus, l'addition se monte chez moi à déjà quelques 350.-  et ce n'est peut-être pas terminé. Le fait de détenir quelques programmes à usage professionnels rend le passage à Mountain Lion assez cher.
> *A prendre en compte !*



Salut Rikly,


Utilsation professionnelle d'un MBA mid-2011 j'hésite à franchir le pas ; je crains quelques incompatibilités avec mes logiciels principaux non Apple (MS Office 2011, MindNode, iTaskX, etc.).


Peux-tu me dire quels programmes ont fait monter l'addition ?


----------



## Sultans of swing (12 Août 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> Salut Rikly,
> 
> 
> Utilsation professionnelle d'un MBA mid-2011 j'hésite à franchir le pas ; je crains quelques incompatibilités avec mes logiciels principaux non Apple (MS Office 2011, MindNode, iTaskX, etc.).
> ...




Pas de souci avec MS Office 2011 chez moi 
http://roaringapps.com/apps:table/tags/_m/index_tags/_m/p/2


----------



## Dap-Dap (13 Août 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> je crains quelques incompatibilités avec mes logiciels principaux *non Apple* (MS Office 2011, *MindNode*, iTaskX, etc.)



MindNode est sur l'App Store 
J'ai la version Lite qui fonctionne très bien, la version Pro ne doit pas poser problème


----------



## andr3 (13 Août 2012)

Merci pour ces premières réponses.

Je crois que avant d'installer ML sur mon MBA, je vais faire une clean install sur un disque externe et utiliser l'outil de migration ...

Mais bon je me tâte encore ... j'hésite à passer à ML surtout que sous Lion je n'ai pas de soucis.


----------



## totoffff (13 Août 2012)

Voilà je viens de migrer sous 10.8 je l'ai fait par mise à jour et tout c'est très très bien passé.

Au départ je voulais faire une clean installe, mais beaucoup de boîtes mails beaucoup de choses embêtantes à migrer, du coup je me suis dit, fais une mise à jour et si ça ne fonctionne pas je ferais une clean installe. 
Maintenant depuis à peu près une semaine que je suis sous Moutain lion tout fonctionne extrêmement bien je ne regrette pas du tout ce choix

Pas de bug pas de lag tout s'est très bien passé le MacBook Pro chauffe peut-être un tout petit peu plus qu'avant, mais les ventilateurs reste toujours silencieux donc au final tout cela n'est pas très gênant et j'espère que cela sera corrigé lors de la prochaine mise à jour

Ma dernière clean installe date de 10.6 et depuis je n'ai toujours fait que des mises à jour et au final tout fonctionne extrêmement bien surtout avec mon nouveau MacBook Pro et son SSD crucial M4


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous (je suis un petit nouveau sur MacGeneration)
Je suis quant à moi très déçu de cette migration vers Mountain Lion sur mon Macbook Pro Late-2011. 

Tout d'abord la batterie est pour ainsi dire catastrophique. Une charge pleine en utilisation "normale+" ne tient plus que 2:30 contre 5 heures auparavant.

La disparition de l'indicateur de temps restant sur la batterie est problématique. (Chacun ses habitudes)

Safari rame parfois sans raison, voire plante ou fait planter le Mac carrément.
De plus, le glisser déposer d'image de Safari vers le bureau plante, parfois l'image en transparence lorsqu'on la déplace reste imprimée sur l'écran au dessus de toutes les fenêtres.

La synthèse vocale ne fonctionne pas en français pour lire mes notifications, tout simplement.

Gatekeeper, pourtant désactivé me demande parfois des permissions.

Le Mac lui même rame énormément me forçant à redémarrer et plante de temps en temps.

Enfin, ma tablette graphique n'est plus reconnue (mais bon c'est plutôt Trust que ML à blâmer sur ce coup)

Voilà, donc Mountain Lion m'a bien déçu, vivement une mise à jour...


----------



## THE_MAD2 (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour, voici mes retours de ML.

Installer lors de sa sortie en mode migration sur un macbook pro 15 de 2008 4Go de RAM.
Résultat système beaucoup plus lent, les nouvelles fonctionnalité sont sympa, je les attendais, mais ce nouveau système est gourmand.

Acheter ya quelques jours un macbook pro 13 i5 avec 8Go de RAM.
Clean install, car livré sous Lion.
Résultat système assez rapide, quand même long au démarrage et extinction, mais niveau tenu batterie, nous sommes loin d'un autonomie annoncer par apple, j'ai installer istat menu, niveau information batterie, je me fais des peurs, a ce rythme la, elle ne va pas durée bien longtemps.

J'espère que apple va nous faire un correctif rapide, avant que nous perdions la santé de nos batteries.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Août 2012)

MaJ de L -> ML sur iMac Mid2010.
Je n'ai pas vu grand changement si ce n'est une sortie de veille très longue ( parfois 20 s contre 2 ou 3 s sous Lion)
Quelqu'un aurait-il remarqué le même souci?


----------



## sunnlight (14 Août 2012)

j'ai aussi fait la mise à jour ML sur mon Imac alu 2008. Faut dire qu'avec les 4 go maximum qu'il supporte c'est un peu limite mais çà tourne même si c'est un peu au ralenti. Il a 4 ans donc je ferais bien encore 1 à 2 ans et je changerai à la sortie du prochain OS en espérant qu'il ne s'appelle pas Sea ou River Lion un truc comme çà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2012)

sunnlight a dit:


> j'ai aussi fait la mise à jour ML sur mon Imac alu 2008. Faut dire qu'avec les 4 go maximum qu'il supporte c'est un peu limite mais çà tourne même si c'est un peu au ralenti. Il a 4 ans donc je ferais bien encore 1 à 2 ans et je changerai à la sortie du prochain OS en espérant qu'il ne s'appelle pas Sea ou River Lion un truc comme çà



Sur mon iMac mid-2007 avec "seulement" 3 go de RAM ML tourne de façon tout-à-fait satisfaisante !

Faut dire aussi que je m'astreins à n'avoir que 2 ou 3 fenêtres maximum ouvertes en même temps :rateau:


----------



## sunnlight (14 Août 2012)

3 go ? je pensais que c'était toujours pas paire la mémoire vive tiens c'est bizarre j'apprends quelque chose


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2012)

sunnlight a dit:


> 3 go ? je pensais que c'était toujours pas paire la mémoire vive tiens c'est bizarre j'apprends quelque chose



Il paraît effectivement que "c'est mieux" par paire (je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs !) ... d'ailleurs on dit toujours une paire de moufles, une paire de claques, une paire de c...... et par conséquent une paire de RAM, mais de mon côté, aucun souci avec 1 barrette de 2 go dans le 1er emplacement et 1 go dans le deuxième !


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Août 2012)

Sur mon iMac blanc de début 2007 la mémoire est limitée à 3 GO. Il est possible d'installer 2 barrettes de 2 GO, mais seulement 3 GO ont reconnus.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> MaJ de L -> ML sur iMac Mid2010.
> Je n'ai pas vu grand changement si ce n'est une sortie de veille très longue ( parfois 20 s contre 2 ou 3 s sous Lion)
> Quelqu'un aurait-il remarqué le même souci?



Non, ce n'est pas normal. C'est un bug ...
Vais-je reposer la question ???


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vais-je reposer la question ???



que veux tu dire par la?


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2012)

Mise à jour ou clean install ?
Bon, je l'ai reposé ...:rateau:


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Août 2012)

Relie bien... J'ai marqué MàJ de lion vers ML... ;-)


----------



## nemrod22 (15 Août 2012)

Et bien moi je suis repassé sous Lion car j'en avais marre de voir mon autonomie chutée comme ça (2 heures en moyenne en moins...)

Ayant rajouté 4 go de ram j'ai pourtant apprécié la fluidité de ML mais trop de petites choses qui ne m'apportaient rien et cette autonomie en baisse 

J'avais fait un clone de mon DD du MBPro lors de l'achat sur DD externe, et j'ai été bluffé par SuperDuper pour réaliser l'inverse... 1h30 en tout 

J'ai fait aussi une clé usb de Mountain Lion que je conserve...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il paraît effectivement que "c'est mieux" par paire (je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs !)


Voici l'explication d'Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3246?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Le docteur (15 Août 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Relie bien... J'ai marqué MàJ de lion vers ML... ;-)



Je ne l'avais pas fait, mais là, effectivement, je relie bien... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------




nemrod22 a dit:


> Et bien moi je suis repassé sous Lion car j'en avais marre de voir mon autonomie chutée comme ça (2 heures en moyenne en moins...)
> 
> Ayant rajouté 4 go de ram j'ai pourtant apprécié la fluidité de ML mais trop de petites choses qui ne m'apportaient rien et cette autonomie en baisse
> 
> ...



Ou ton disque n'était pas très plein, ou je devrais me remettre à Super Duper...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous! 

Etant rentré de vacances, je me suis penché un peu sur les problèmes annoncés sur les forums avec 10.8, mais étant curieux je l'ai tout de même téléchargé (j'avais pris quelques marques avec une DP). 

Mise à jour de 10.6 à 10.7 contre mon gré (baisse d'autonomie, ventilo..) car acquisition d'un iDevice. Et par dessus mise à jour de 10.7 à 10.8; pour le moment ça à l'air de fonctionner. 
J'apprécie les petites nouveautés, c'est assez joli. Ca ne va ni plus vite, ni moins vite, simplement iCloud toujours mieux intégré

Reste à voir l'autonomie, je vous dirai mon ressenti plus tard, là ce serait prématuré! 

PS: je dois confirmer qu'iStat Menu me fait des frayeurs, et que je suis sur un MacBook Pro de 2011


----------



## Cocopop (16 Août 2012)

J'ai perdu également presque 2H d'autonomie pour un usage qui n'a pas changé...

J'espère que la MAJ changera çà sinon je retourne sur Lion


----------



## kristiano94 (16 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook pro 13 mid 2009, suite à l'installation de mountain Lion, j'ai des problèmes avec des clés USB ou DD en USB 3.0 en effet ils ne montent pas... les led ne s'allument pas non plus...

Avez-vous eu des problèmes similaire ?

Thanks !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Août 2012)

kristiano94 a dit:


> j'ai des problèmes avec des clés USB ou DD en USB 3.0 en effet ils ne montent pas... les led ne s'allument pas non plus...


En 10.8.0, les périphériques USB 3 ne semblent pas bootables : il faut passer par l'USB 2.

Pour les autres problèmes, regarde de ce côté-là : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ampaign=Feed:+macbidouille+(MacBidouille.com)


----------



## kristiano94 (16 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En 10.8.0, les périphériques USB 3 ne semblent pas bootables : il faut passer par l'USB 2.



Je ne veux pas booter sur un périphérique l'USB3.

en fait mon MBP est de 2009 et a donc des ports USB2.0... quand je branche une clé ou un disque USB3.0 elle n'est pas toujours reconnue dans le finder...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Août 2012)

une bombe, sur iMac 27 core i5 :love:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2012)

kristiano94 a dit:


> quand je branche une clé ou un disque USB3.0 elle n'est pas toujours reconnue dans le finder...


As-tu suivi le lien vers MacBidouille en cliquant sur les mots écrits en bleu dans mon précédent message ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En 10.8.0, les périphériques USB 3 ne semblent pas bootables : il faut passer par l'USB 2.http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ampaign=Feed:+macbidouille+(MacBidouille.com)



c'est la tuile ca. 
Ca depends de l'OS qui devrait etre mis a jour ou bien c'est propre a l'USB3 ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> c'est la tuile ca.
> Ca depends de l'OS qui devrait etre mis a jour ou bien c'est propre a l'USB3 ?


Je n'ai pas retrouvé la source de mon affirmation (et je crois bien que j'ai lu de travers :rose )

mais seulement l'impossibilité de booter sur un Volume USB 3 par l'intermédiaire d'une carte USB (et ceci, depuis 10.7)

= les nouveaux Mac vendus avec un port USB 3 natif devraient donc ne pas donner de souci : 
mais eux, de leur côté, ne permettront pas le mode Target depuis un volume fire-wire branché avec l'adaptateur Thuderbolt


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> ...mais eux, de leur côté, ne permettront pas le mode Target depuis un volume fire-wire branché avec l'adaptateur Thuderbolt


Cela veut il dire qu'un DD FireWire 800 connecté à l'aide d'un adaptateur Thunderbolt ne sera pas bootable non plus ?


----------



## bompi (17 Août 2012)

C'est le dernier point que je dois vérifier avant d'être tout à fait satisfait de ce connecteur  Déjà, je suis content de connecter (et recharger) mon vieil iPod, mes disques FW 800 et 400.
Certaines fois, Apple n'est pas bien cool mais là, pour 29 &#8364;, c'est bien sympa, ce connecteur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Cela veut il dire qu'un DD FireWire 800 connecté à l'aide d'un adaptateur Thunderbolt ne sera pas bootable non plus ?


Il devrait être bootable, puisque, là, ça passe par le mode Alt, et pas par le mode T

= d'après ce que j'ai compris, seul le mode T désactive la reconnaissance de l'adaptateur par le firmware du Mac,
mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse catégorique.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> As-tu suivi le lien vers MacBidouille en cliquant sur les mots écrits en bleu dans mon précédent message ?



Comment voit on les performances du disque USB ?
Dans utilitaire de disque?


----------



## Yvelan72 (17 Août 2012)

Bon, puisque le sujet c'est de savoir comment fonctionne Mountain Lion, voici ma (courte) analyse :

- MacBook Pro mi 2011, i5 2.3 GHz, 4 Go Ram, Disque SSD 120 Go

- Installation par upgrade. Je suis désolé, mais si la mise à jour par upgrade ne marche pas, autant installer Ubuntu ou Mandriva. Là on sait qu'il vaut mieux faire une clean install d'un produit gratuit et on sait pourquoi ... Bref.

- Début, forte occupation du CPU, chauffe. Normal, c'est spotlight qui fait son boulot. Il n'y a qu'à attendre.

- C'est fluide, ni moins ni plus que Lion.

- Le Centre de Notification : toujours pas compris comment on s'en sert. En dehors de la non intégration de FaceBook (on s'en passe), pourquoi les notifications du calendrier et des tâches ne peuvent pas s'afficher de façon paramétrable (p ex pour les 7 prochain jours) et ne s'affichent que la veille pour le lendemain ?

- Tiens ça chauffe en dessous. Le CPU n'est pas très chaud (46 / 48°). C'est normal, c'est la carte graphique qui chauffe un peu plus. Probablement que ML utilise un pilote nouveau qui fait grille-pain. Ancien utilisateur de plusieurs systèmes Linux, j'ai l'habitude. Ca reviendra avec une mise à jour du pilote (et on ne sera peut être même pas mis au courant, ce sera pas forcément mis dans la liste des nouveautés...).

- Aïe, je branche effectivement le chargeur un peu plus souvent qu'avant. Oui oui, il y a un problème d'autonomie. D'où ça vient, mystère et boule de gomme. Peut être la carte graphique aussi ?

- Safari : c'est mieux qu'avant. C'est quasi pareil que le Firefox. Tiens, je reviens à Safari.

- Calendrier et Rappels : mes anciens comptes CalDav/CardDav de mon serveur sont totalement non paramétrables. Obligé de passer par une récupération des répertoires de bibliothèque de la sauvegarde, et là ça fonctionne. L'outil de configuration est donc récalcitrant... Bon, pas grave, pour le coup ça me rappelle Linux, ça rajeunit (mais par contre, zut alors je suis sur un Mac ...).

- Tiens, ça re chauffe en dessous... Normal, je regarde une vidéo en Flash. Mais pourquoi donc le web continue-t-il à utiliser les outils d'adobe qui, et tout le monde le sait, sont écrits avec les pieds et surchauffent toutes les cartes graphiques de tous les ordinateurs tous systèmes d'exploitation confondus ? Dommage qu'Apple soit le seul à dénoncer cette imposture du Flash, ultime fainéantise de pseudos développeurs web. Mais bon, puisqu'il faut se farcir le Flash, allons y...

A part ça, rien à dire. Donc, c'est pas mal. Pour les grincheux, une mise à jour, c'est pas un nouveau système d'exploitation. Il ne fallait pas s'attendre à des choses hyper nouvelles. Déjà, il y en a eu pas mal sous le capot probablement. En tout cas, pas de raison de revenir à Lion.

A+


----------



## nikomimi (18 Août 2012)

Il me semble que les problème de processeur à cause de flash c'est uniquement sous mac/linux, je crois que sa tourne pas mal sous windows.


----------



## Bast6 (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Alors moi je n'ai au aucun problème majeur en faisant ma mise à jour depuis SL vers Mountain Lion. 
Hormis au premier redémarrage, il démarre aussi rapidement qu'avant, c'est fluide, c'est certes gourmand en ram mais j'ai 8 Go et le système a l'air d'assez bien gérer la ram pour pas m'emmerder quand j'ouvre After Effects.

Par contre j'ai deux problèmes d'interface : 
- Mes préférences de tri des dossiers ne sont pas mémorisées au démarrage, alors qu'elles l'étaient sous SL, et individuellement pour chaque dossier de mon ordinateur.

- Mon clavier passe automatiquement à qwerty américain au démarrage depuis que j'ai essayé d'installer xquartz (visiblement remplaçant de X11, truc nécessaire au fonctionnement d'un seul de mes logiciels. A cause de ce bug j'ai désinstallé xquartz aussi tôt mais visiblement je n'ai pas tout réussi à enlever OU y a eu un changement quelque part dans le système que je ne connais pas et du coup je n'arrive pas à corriger mon problème !)

Si quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème... 

Ah et je vais sûrement passer pour un vieux con anti-changement mais y a-t-il un moyen (avec un commande dans la console ou je ne sais quoi) de supprimer l'animation qui dure deux sicèles quand on passe en full screen car sur des applications comme le Lecteur DVD, ça freeze l'image le temps de l'animation (mais pas le son) et je trouve ça hyper frustrant.

Bon sinon c'est pas mal et j'aime bien 10.8... Mais vivement une 10.8.1 qui corrige nos quelques bugs ^^


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Comment voit on les performances du disque USB ?
> Dans utilitaire de disque?


Avec _Informations Système_ (Alt + _À propos de ce Mac_) > Matériel > USB.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




Bast6 a dit:


> - Mes préférences de tri des dossiers ne sont pas mémorisées au démarrage, alors qu'elles l'étaient sous SL, et individuellement pour chaque dossier de mon ordinateur.
> 
> - Mon clavier passe automatiquement à qwerty américain au démarrage depuis que j'ai essayé d'installer xquartz
> 
> - y a-t-il un moyen (avec un commande dans la console ou je ne sais quoi) de supprimer l'animation qui dure deux sicèles quand on passe en full screen


- Réinitialise les .DS_Store : Onyx > Maintenance > Reconstruire > Affichage du contenu des dossiers
puis/ou reparamètre les options de Présentation de tes fenêtres (Utiliser comme valeurs par défaut = pour les éléments inclus dans le dossier)

- http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4099?viewlocale=fr_FR

- http://www.macg.co/news/voir/209862...ons-dans-le-finder-et-dans-mail-sur-os-x-lion


----------



## Le docteur (18 Août 2012)

Tiens ! J'y pense : je vous déconseille d'installer JAVA 7. Personnellement ça me faisait merder Universalis et la merdouille qu'on nous impose au boulot pour les notes ne marche plus avec cette version (m'étonnne pas : ils sont toujours en retard d'une version, ceux-là).

Pour ceux qui l'auraient déjà fait on peut le désinstaller en ligne de commande et la simple relance des préférences Java amène la proposition du téléchargement de la "bonne" version.

J'espère qu'Apple va tout de même inclure des mises à jour pour Java 6 dans ses mises à jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------

Bien vu.

J'aime bien ta signature, à propos...


----------



## bradepitre (18 Août 2012)

Je crois que Java a choisi son autonomie.


----------



## Bast6 (18 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Avec _Informations Système_ (Alt + _À propos de ce Mac_) > Matériel > USB.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse, malheureusement aucune solution proposée ne fonctionne.
Bon pour les animations et la présentation des dossiers c'est pas grave. D'ailleurs si au lieu d'utiliser "trier par" je choisie "aligner par", cela fonctionne.

Par contre pour l'histoire du clavier nous nous sommes mal compris. Ce n'est pas à l'écran d'ouverture de session que j'ai un problème. Pour entrer mes noms d'utilisateurs et mdp je n'ai aucun problème le clavier est bien réglé sur "Français numérique".
C'est une fois la session lancée que ça masse en "Américain". Pourtant, je vais à chaque fois dans les préférences décocher TOUTES les langues SAUF "Français Numérique" mais rien y fait.

Pour désinstaller xquartz, j'ai utilisé AppCleaner. Peut-être que le soft n'a pas trouvé un fichier crucial à supprimer ? Ou peut-être que le problème peut être réglé dans un fichier .plist ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Août 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> Pour désinstaller xquartz, j'ai utilisé AppCleaner.


Là, je crois que tu es bon pour réinstaller ton 10.8,
ou à partir de Recovery HD, ou par la restauration de la dernière sauvegarde Time Machine faite avant l'installation de XQuartz.

Bien sûr, tu as réparé les permissions une fois ou deux depuis ta mise à niveau.


----------



## sunnlight (18 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai installé ML en installation propre et ensuite j'ai personnalisé la configuration. C'est vraiment super et je le trouver léger comme OS.


----------



## Bast6 (19 Août 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Là, je crois que tu es bon pour réinstaller ton 10.8,
> ou à partir de Recovery HD, ou par la restauration de la dernière sauvegarde Time Machine faite avant l'installation de XQuartz.
> 
> Bien sûr, tu as réparé les permissions une fois ou deux depuis ta mise à niveau.



Alors, A PRIORI, j'ai réussi à virer xquartz comme il faut. En fait en cherchant dans l'aide du projet j'ai fini par tomber sur deux commandes à entrer dans le Terminal qui permettent de virer Xquartz du système. Pour le moment pu de problème de changement de langue du clavier, je touche donc du bois.

Et pour la réparation des permissions je l'ai fait une seule fois depuis que j'ai installé 10.8... Par contre je ne sais pu si c'était avant ou après l'installation de XQuartz... Bref, pour le moment le problème semble réglé.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Août 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> Alors, A PRIORI, j'ai réussi à virer xquartz comme il faut.


Impec ! 

= c'est toi qui avais cafouillé, et ce n'est pas App Cleaner qui t'avait mis le bazar.


----------



## pierrot99 (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens de découvrir aujourd'hui que suite à des mises à jour ML 10.8, j'avis des problèmes avec des partages SMB. Le pbm semble être du côté du "serveur" (un mac mini avec 10.8) car j'ai des clients 10.7 et 10.8 et tous voient certains dossiers comme étant vides (alors qu'ils ne le sont pas sur le serveur).

Je ne suis pas le seul: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4145388?start=90&tstart=0

Attention, pendant assez longtemps je n'ai pas vu le problème car certains dossiers marchent, c'est juste en allant sur un dossier assez rarement utilisé que j'ai découvert le truc, très embêtant car j'en trouve d'autres maintenant que je vérifie tout.

J'ai bien sûr essayé toutes les méthodes proposées dans le fil ci-dessus, rien n'y fait, cela semble bien être un bug. Pour l'instant je suis repassé en afp:// en croisant les doigts, à l'époque de SL et L cela m'avait créé d'autres problèmes de droits entre les utilisateurs connectés.

Voilà, donc attention pour ceux qui utilisent les partages SMB (vers Mac ou serveurs Windows), problème probable ...
P.


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> Alors, A PRIORI, j'ai réussi à virer xquartz comme il faut. En fait en cherchant dans l'aide du projet j'ai fini par tomber sur deux commandes à entrer dans le Terminal qui permettent de virer Xquartz du système. Pour le moment pu de problème de changement de langue du clavier, je touche donc du bois.
> 
> Et pour la réparation des permissions je l'ai fait une seule fois depuis que j'ai installé 10.8... Par contre je ne sais pu si c'était avant ou après l'installation de XQuartz... Bref, pour le moment le problème semble réglé.



Bonjour 
Ça serait sympa de donner les deux commandes  pour virer Xquartz, elles pourraient servir à d'autres.


----------



## Bast6 (20 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Ça serait sympa de donner les deux commandes  pour virer Xquartz, elles pourraient servir à d'autres.


Alors...

```
sudo rm -rf /opt/X11* /Library/Launch*/org.macosforge.xquartz.* /Applications/Utilities/XQuartz.app /etc/*paths.d/*XQuartz
sudo pkgutil --forget org.macosforge.xquartz.pkg
```
Evidemment, il faut appuyer sur entrée après chaque commande et pas entrer les deux d'un seul bloc^^


----------



## Seventeen (22 Août 2012)

Tout est super, mais certaines polices que nous utilisons en maquettes depuis OS9 tout a coup ne sont plus installables. Je n'ai pas fait l'essai sous Lion, mais je pense que c'est du pareil au même. Je suis obligé de forcer leur installations par un logiciel tiers, le livre des polices me les refuse sur la base d'un truc de "Fond", erreur que je n'ai jamais eu avant (et il s'agit des fichiers polices d'origines achetés par le magazine qui ont transité sur toutes les versions d'OSX avant sans aucun souci).


----------



## harchi (24 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
je suis un petit nouveau , je découvre ce site ( il serait temps depuis au moins 15 ans que j'utilise des mac, j'en ai 5.)
j'ai installé lion moutain et depuis MAIL ne fonctionne carrement plus, ça plante !
si qq'un avait une petite idée........
merci d'avance


----------



## denz010 (24 Août 2012)

Salut, j'ai une question .. Si je refais une clean install de Snow Leopard ( Dvd que j'ai eu avec mon macbook pro ) c'est possible de réinstaller Lion par la suite par le mac app store  car je l'ai toujours dans ma liste d'achat? Vu que la je suis sur Mountain Lion et c'est vraiment la misere d'avoir payer quasi 15&#8364; pour un truc mal foutu !

Je n'ai rien dis ! je viens de retrouver le dvd d'osx lion que j'avais gravé il y a un petit temps , c'est parti pour une clean install  Par contre y a pas moyen de taper un coup de gueule sur apple et ce fameux mountain lion ? Car 15&#8364; à la poubelle et leur mise à jour n'a rien résolu ! En tout cas pour le wifi ;..


----------



## bradepitre (24 Août 2012)

tu sais, j'ai fait un exercice semblable: de SL à ML et retour à SL. Toujours mes 2 reproches:

1) intégration des iBidules pur gadget sans véritable amélioration de l'OS
2) iCloud au centre avec les problèmes annoncés et de la lenteur

Voilà ... je vais me faire taper dessus


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Août 2012)

lestepha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis hier, j'ai téléchargé MM, mais pour l'installation, il ne veut pas s'installer car il me dit que mon DD est utilisé pour Time Machine. Or j'ai un DD externe pour Time Machine.
> J'ai bien essayé de désactiver Time Machine, mais j'ai toujours le même message "OS X ne peut pas être installé sur Macintosh HD"
> Merci pour votre aide


Bonjour, 

L'aide arrive bien tard :rose:

mais je découvre seulement ce soir un article Apple qui évite autant de reformater le disque interne que de détruire la sauvegarde
= il suffit de mettre le dossier _Backups.backupd_ à la Corbeille, puis de le replacer sur le Bureau

comme décrit là : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2986?viewlocale=fr_FR

La procédure est présentée comme valable de 10.6 à 10.8.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> tu sais, j'ai fait un exercice semblable: de SL à ML et retour à SL. Toujours mes 2 reproches:
> 
> 1) intégration des iBidules pur gadget sans véritable amélioration de l'OS
> 2) iCloud au centre avec les problèmes annoncés et de la lenteur
> ...



Mais non on ne tape pas, ici. 
On est civilisé ...


----------



## Sultans of swing (24 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> tu sais, j'ai fait un exercice semblable: de SL à ML et retour à SL. Toujours mes 2 reproches:
> 
> 1) intégration des iBidules pur gadget sans véritable amélioration de l'OS
> 2) iCloud au centre avec les problèmes annoncés et de la lenteur
> ...



Les évolutions de mountain lion ne me servent a rien mais snow leopard n'aura bientôt plus de mise a jour...
Apple fait son business et son os pour eux (et leurs produits) et non pas pour moi ...

je suis d'accord avec vous a 100% , mais qu'est ce qu'on fait ? marche arrière :hein:
apres mountain lion, il y aura down river, puis magic beach et fous toi de ma g ... ca me fait rire.


----------



## Madalvée (24 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> tu sais, j'ai fait un exercice semblable: de SL à ML et retour à SL. Toujours mes 2 reproches:
> 
> 1) intégration des iBidules pur gadget sans véritable amélioration de l'OS
> 2) iCloud au centre avec les problèmes annoncés et de la lenteur
> ...



Bein moi j'ai fait l'exercice de Tiger à Lion, puis passage à Mountain Lion. Verdict : le dernier me fait oublier le premier, alors que celui du milieu ne faisait qu'améliorer Leopard, bugs en plus.


----------



## bradepitre (26 Août 2012)

SL est l'unique OS 64 bits sans gadgets ... d'où sa supériorité dans les benchmarks


----------



## Le docteur (26 Août 2012)

Ca vaut pas un 32bits libérés des gadgets de Léopard (et donc de Snow Léopard) comme Tiger...


----------



## Sultans of swing (26 Août 2012)

la planification ( a 3h30 tous les jours ) de Super duper 2,7 ne fonctionne pas. Mountain lion ne sort pas de veille  ?   :hein:


----------



## bradepitre (26 Août 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca vaut pas un 32bits libérés des gadgets de Léopard (et donc de Snow Léopard) comme Tiger...



Il y a certainement des gadgets dans SL, mais tu penses auxquels plus précisément ?


----------



## harchi (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Depuis l'installation de mountain, MAIL ne fonctionne carrément plus sur mon 1mac intel27"
qq'un aurait-il une ptit idée
merci


----------



## Fraaldr45 (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur mes deux iMac, depuis que je suis passé à 10.8.
Le service de localisation ne me localise pas alors qu'il est bien activé.
Et qu'il est actif dans iCloud.

Alors que cela fonctionné très bien en wifi avec 10.7 et antérieure. 
Vous rencontré le même soucis?
J'ai erreur dans la console, du service Locationd.

Process:         locationd [124]
Path:            /usr/libexec/locationd
Identifier:      locationd
Version:         1239.35
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [1]
User ID:         205

Date/Time:       2012-08-26 21:18:37.435 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.8.1 (12B19)
Report Version:  10

Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_INSTRUCTION (SIGILL)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000001, 0x0000000000000000

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Fraaldr45


----------



## djalouk (27 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, le classique problème d'autonomie de batterie depuis une clean install et une mise à jour récupérée hier dans l'app store. De mémoire, la mise à jour faisait environ 680mo.

Santé de la batterie à 91%, revenue à 93% après un SMC reset. Enfin, hier soir j'ai attendu que la batterie se décharge complètement, recharge complète toute la journée d'aujourd'hui, je verrai ce soir si c'est revenu à la normale.


----------



## jfort (27 Août 2012)

Lion mountain : je ne dirai qu'une chose: AU SECOURS! je l'ai téléchargé de l'apple store et .... la gallère! x plantages de l'iMac. J'ai du réaliser une seconde installation puis une autre mise à jour. Je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner le Cloud => ipad only by usb et les vieilles bornes Airport (2009) ne sont pas, pas encore ou plus du tout prisent en charge et ne fonctionnent plus. Je rame depuis 4 jours. Je commence à haïr sérieusement la pomme!


----------



## morfar (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour les érudits.
J'ai fait tout comme OSX Facile recommandait, ce qu'il appelle une "installation propre".
A la sortie, tout a bien redémarré; j'étais bluffé.
Et puis j'ai constaté petit à petit:
- que Word était incroyablement lent à démarrer
- que les opérations dans Graphic Converter prenaient des plombes (notamment le tracé du premier coup de crayon, l'enregistrement des modifications  -est-ce à dire que l'enregistrement automatique n'existe plus sous M.L. ?)
Alors que, par contre, les opérations internes à G.C. (montée de la boîte à outils sur le bureau, accessibilité de l'outil texte, étaient beaucoup plus franches que précédemment
- qu'un petit logiciel de tracé de circuits comme Openrunner était tout simplement inaccessible alors que je l'utilise journellement;
Bref, devant la multiplication de ces bizareries, j'ai passsé un coup de Karcher via Utilitaire de disque, et voici ce que j'ai obtenu comme réponse.

C'est grave docteur ?

Je voudrais bien récupérer Openrunner


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2012)

jfort a dit:


> Lion mountain : je ne dirai qu'une chose: AU SECOURS! je l'ai téléchargé de l'apple store et .... la gallère! x plantages de l'iMac. J'ai du réaliser une seconde installation puis une autre mise à jour. Je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner le Cloud => ipad only by usb et les vieilles bornes Airport (2009) ne sont pas, pas encore ou plus du tout prisent en charge et ne fonctionnent plus. Je rame depuis 4 jours. Je commence à haïr sérieusement la pomme!



Pour gérer les "vieilles" bornes Airport, il faut réinstaller la version 5.6 de Airport Utility (pour Lion)
Sauf que cette version est prévue pour Lion et ne veut pas s'installer sur MountainLion.

Il faut ouvrir le package d'installatipn avec Pacifist et extraire l'application avec Pacifist


----------



## Fraaldr45 (27 Août 2012)

Fraaldr45 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Sur mes deux iMac, depuis que je suis passé à 10.8.
> Le service de localisation ne me localise pas alors qu'il est bien activé.
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

Une "clean install" à résolut mon problème.
Ne pas restaurer vos applications avec time machine.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Août 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Il y a certainement des gadgets dans SL, mais tu penses auxquels plus précisément ?



Tout ce qui avait atrocement alourdi déjà Léopard (je n'ai jamais trouvé que Snow Léopard avait amélioré sa réactivité, malgré la pub Apple sur ce point) : j'imagine QuickView, la gestion des dossiers plus flashy, spotlight "amélioré" (on peut taper une opération dans la fenêtre, génial ! tant pis si elle met plusieurs secondes à sortir sur du PPC) etc. Le système en général a été alourdi à un point incroyable (temps de démarrage multiplié par deux ou trois par rapport à Tiger, réparation des autorisations... euh! permissions, aux fraises &#8212; Lion a un peu amélioré la donne à ce niveau&#8212.
En gros un système beaucoup beaucoup moins réactif. 

Je ne comparerais pas ça au passage 0S9 / OSX mais Léopard et suivants ça a été le moyen de nous obliger à avoir des machines plus puissantes pour pas grand chose en plus.

De toute façon je fais mes besoins sur la course en avant...
Mais je ne suis pas spécialement anti-Lion et anti-Mountain Lion, pour moi le mal était déjà fait avec Léopard et Snow Léopard...


----------



## chafpa (29 Août 2012)

Deux problèmes rencontrés pour l'instant après une Clean install de Mountain Lion : 

- Mon imprimante Canon MP 600 branchée sur la Time Capsule ne fonctionne plus en en réseau. J'ai installé les drivers pour Lion sur le site de Canon. Il n'y a rien encore pour Moutain Lion.

- Je suis en train de faire ma première sauvegarde avec Time Machine sur ma Time Capsule et Time Machine m'a informé qu'il n'y avait aucune sauvegarde sur la Time Capsule.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2012)

Pour ta MP600 tu vas pouvoir attendre très longtemps : elle n'est pas supportée par Canon pour ML.

Seule la MP600R l'est.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> après une Clean install de Mountain Lion :
> ma première sauvegarde avec Time Machine sur ma Time Capsule et Time Machine m'a informé qu'il n'y avait aucune sauvegarde sur la Time Capsule.


Normal, et obligatoire, après une clean install  : http://forums.macg.co/12341422-post27.html


----------



## chafpa (29 Août 2012)

Bon, je n'ai pas envoyé ma TC par la fenêtre  juste démonté le HDD pour le reformater dans un boitier externe et retour à la case départ 

J'ai relancé Time Machine, après une nouvelle configuration de la TC, et ma première sauvegarde est en cours . 

A suivre ........ 

PS : j'ai un clone de Snow Leopard et un autre de Mountain Lion. Je ne me suis pas découvert avant mon expérience "hard"


----------



## chafpa (30 Août 2012)

La première sauvegarde s'est arrêtée cette nuit après 40 Go.

Je l'ai relancé ce matin et elle est allée jusqu'au bout, 210 Go en tout, sauf qu'en allant dans l'Espace Intergalactique, les dossiers Application, Bibliothèque et Système n'apparaissent pas dans le dossier Macintosh HD. Seul le dossier Utilisateurs, et son contenu, est visible.

Help ou je passe quelque chose par la fenêtre


----------



## andr3 (30 Août 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> La première sauvegarde s'est arrêtée cette nuit après 40 Go.
> 
> Je l'ai relancé ce matin et elle est allée jusqu'au bout, 210 Go en tout, sauf qu'en allant dans l'Espace Intergalactique, les dossiers Application, Bibliothèque et Système n'apparaissent pas dans le dossier Macintosh HD. Seul le dossier Utilisateurs, et son contenu, est visible.
> 
> Help ou je passe quelque chose par la fenêtre



TM via Wifi ou câble Ethernet ?


----------



## Liquify (30 Août 2012)

Non mais franchement, entre nous, je me demande si Mountain Lion c'est pas juste une grosse blague monumentale. J'en suis mais incommensurablement déçu. Pourquoi ?

Parce que les nouveautés apportés sont ultra sommaire, à part accélérer la transition entre OSX et IOS, y'a KEUDALE.

- Notes : Ok c'est utile, mais on avait a l'époque le bloc note, on l'a toujours.

- Rappels : C'est un gadget encore plus inutile que Notes.

- Rename Ical par calendrier : lol ?

- Messages ? C'est encore un gadget dont on peut difficilement en tirer un profit.

- Le système de notification : Pas du tout aboutit, il n'est pas fonctionnel, compatible avec très peu de chose à moins de passer par des applications tierces.

- Dictée : C'est une fonctionnalité qui n'est utile qu'a une certaine partie de la population, sinon son usage fait plus perdre de temps qu'une simple écriture au clavier.

- Icloud : Ok c'est déjà plus performant que sur Lion, c'est un bon point.

- L'autonomie de la batterie : C'est sur ce point que j'ai littéralement envie de retirer cette daube, j'ai perdu 3 heures d'autonomies sur mon macbook air sur de la simple prise de note. C'est une aberration. Comment c'est possible qu'une firme de pointe et de renom telle qu'APPLE ne prévoit pas à la base que son système d'exploitation, qui aux vus de ce qu'il procure, étonne sérieusement sur cette hausse soudaine de consommation.

Je viens d'installer la maj qui corrige justement ce point, je n'ai pour l'instant pas vu de mieux.

- La barre de recherche safari. Quelle merde, les gens qui restaient sur SAFARI justement pour conserver une ergonomie d'utilisation vont franchement s'en détourner. Ce n'est qu'un petit souci mais franchement de mon point de vu ils ont totalement bâclé Mountain. On passe d'un sex d'animal à un autre, on y perd en poil et en charisme.


----------



## andr3 (30 Août 2012)

Personne n'est obligé de passer d'une version d'OS/X à une autre plus récente  



Pour moi, la seule (?) chose qui me ferait passer à ML c'est le support des tâches de Google Apps dans Rappel.  Actuellement, iCloud me sert de zone de sauvegarde des iDevices et de fonction Rappels.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> Personne n'est obligé de passer d'une version d'OS/X à une autre plus récente


Si :

quand tu achètes une nouvelles machine,
si tu as acheté Lion (non sauvegardé sur clef USB) et que tu plantes ton disque dur
si tu as acheté une application Apple dématérialisée (iPhoto / Aperture / iWork) et que tu n'as pas sauvegardé l'application (ou le paquet d'installation), en cas de plantage de ton disque dur, tu es foutu


Autant on doit avoir le réflexe de sauvegarder ses données, autant maintenant il faut aussi penser à sauver les paquets d'installation des applications. Ca se complique quand même fortement !


----------



## nemrod22 (30 Août 2012)

Liquify a dit:


> Non mais franchement, entre nous, je me demande si Mountain Lion c'est pas juste une grosse blague monumentale. J'en suis mais incommensurablement déçu. Pourquoi ?
> 
> Parce que les nouveautés apportés sont ultra sommaire, à part accélérer la transition entre OSX et IOS, y'a KEUDALE.
> 
> ...



Je dis chapeau j'aurais pas mieux dit ! 
Je suis retourné à Lion et j'ai retrouvé le Mac du début


----------



## chafpa (31 Août 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour ta MP600 tu vas pouvoir attendre très longtemps : elle n'est pas supportée par Canon pour ML.
> 
> Seule la MP600R l'est.


Merci tu me sapes le moral mais j'avais vu la liste sur le site de Canon hier après-midi.

Le gag, c'est qu'elle fonctionne fort bien quand elle est connectée sur le Mac, y compris MP Navigator en prenant ce qui existe pour Lion.

Si je résouds pas mon problème de Time Capsule, je retournerai sous Snow Leopard pour de bon. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------




andr3 a dit:


> TM via Wifi ou câble Ethernet ?


Ethernet bien sûr pour une première sauvegarde.


----------



## andr3 (31 Août 2012)

chafpa a dit:
			
		

> Ethernet bien sûr pour une première sauvegarde.



Ce n'est donc pas un problème de stabilité Wifi.


----------



## bradepitre (31 Août 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> Personne n'est obligé de passer d'une version d'OS/X à une autre plus récente
> 
> 
> 
> Pour moi, la seule (?) chose qui me ferait passer à ML c'est le support des tâches de Google Apps dans Rappel.  Actuellement, iCloud me sert de zone de sauvegarde des iDevices et de fonction Rappels.



Comme quoi, un nouvel OS pour ça ... bof


----------



## Bast6 (31 Août 2012)

Je retire ce que j'ai dit : malgré la désinstallation COMPLETE de XQuartz, mon clavier continue de passer en Qwerty au démarrage de la session (mais pas avant !) de manière aléatoire (ça faisait plus de 10 jours que j'avais pas eu le problème et c'est revenu...).

C'est relativement chiant comme bug.


----------



## Bambouille (1 Septembre 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> Comme quoi, un nouvel OS pour ça ... bof



Ouais. ML n'est pas près de me voir. Surtout que mon Lion ronronne de plaisir


----------



## Cocopop (1 Septembre 2012)

Liquify a dit:


> Non mais franchement, entre nous, je me demande si Mountain Lion c'est pas juste une grosse blague monumentale. J'en suis mais incommensurablement déçu. Pourquoi ?
> 
> Parce que les nouveautés apportés sont ultra sommaire, à part accélérer la transition entre OSX et IOS, y'a KEUDALE.
> 
> ...



Je rejoins complétement ton avis et je suis vraiment stupéfait de voir que certains défendent ML avec autant de conviction...

Sérieusement, Apple annonce plus de 200 nouveautés... Vous êtes vous déjà penché sur le système de comptabilisation des nouveautés made in Apple ? Non eh bien vous devriez car c'est franchement tordant ! Pour apple modifier un mot dans un logiciel = une nouveauté... Changer une icône, un son = une nouveauté... 

Et sans oublier que Apple se fout directement de ces utilisateurs en diffusant un système (soi disant le plus avancé au monde) remplie de bug... Que Windows rencontre des bugs sur certaines machines je peux comprendre car le parc windows est extrêmement important mais surtout varié !

Mais b*rdel, Apple à une poignée de machine et du fric à ne plus quoi savoir en faire, vous allez pas me dire qu'ils ont pas le temps de tester à fond leur OS avant de le sortir ? 

Bref, je suis de plus en plus déçu d'Apple depuis l'iPhone 4S...

Et je sens que ma déception sera encore une fois plus grande lors de l'annonce de l'iPhone 5...

Apple n'est plus ce que c'était.


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> J
> Apple n'est plus ce que c'était.



 Mon Grand-Père me l'avait bien dit.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> mon clavier continue de passer en Qwerty au démarrage de la session (mais pas avant !) de manière aléatoire (ça faisait plus de 10 jours que j'avais pas eu le problème et c'est revenu...).


Si tu n'as pas le problème dans une autre session, 
tu peux penser aux Caches de ta session, 
à un plist (le ._GlobalPreferences.plist_), 
ou à une interférence avec un login item (Ouverture du Compte, Launch Agent).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------




Cocopop a dit:


> Apple annonce plus de 200 nouveautés...


Et il y en a bien plus que 200 : d'autres ont été publiées encore cette semaine (en particulier, chez macosxhints ou osxdaily).


----------



## Yvelan72 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un sait si on peut déclarer un bug ou un comportement logiciel bizarre à Apple (sans pour autant demander d'assistance) ?
Moi je voudrais bien les faire réagir avec le comportement très curieux de Messages dans une famille de trois possesseurs d'iPhone, où par moment il y en a un qui reçoit tous les messages que les deux autres s'adressent alors que ceux à qui les messages sont envoyés ne les reçoivent pas...

Bon, c'est un détail, hein. On s'en f... royalement car en principe cette application est faite pour vivre dans un monde imaginaire où le monde entier utilise des produits Apple. Mais c'est plutôt rigolo finalement. Donc, j'aimerais signaler cela mais surtout pas d'assistance car je n'ai aucune envie d'utiliser cette application, et ce même si elle fonctionnait ...

A+


----------



## joachim.590 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comme j'avais acheté mon nouveau mac  début août, j'ai eu droit à l'installation gratuite du lion des montagnes. En fait je ne vois pas beaucoup d'avantages par rapport au Lion tout court.

Mais un inconvénient que je viens de déceler : j'avais un logiciel d 'enregistrement audio : Wire tap pro qui fonctionnait sur Lion, et qui ne marche plus sur ML : il y a un bug et l'ordinateur se met à redémarrer (problème avec Ambrosia apparemment). Donc j'ai regardé sur la Toile, et tous les logiciels d'enregistrement pour mac sont payants ! Si c'est ça ML, je vais revenir à L (si c'est possible).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Septembre 2012)

En 10.7 comme en 10.8, tu peux enregistrer l'audio avec QuickTime X : 
bon, ça ne donne que de l'aac, mais c'est gratuit.

= menu _Fichier > Nouvel enregistrement audio _ 
puis clic sur la flèche bas pour y choisir _Micro intégré : interne_  et _Qualité : élevée_.


----------



## David770 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir
J'ai installe cela hier, tout fonctionne tres bien pour l'instant.
J'ai teste Imessages avec mon Iphone, et il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas, j'ai poste de ce cote, si vous pouvez m'aider..

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/imessage-imac-et-iphone-1197442.html

Merci
David


----------



## joachim.590 (1 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En 10.7 comme en 10.8, tu peux enregistrer l'audio avec QuickTime X :
> bon, ça ne donne que de l'aac, mais c'est gratuit.
> 
> = menu _Fichier > Nouvel enregistrement audio _
> puis clic sur la flèche bas pour y choisir _Micro intégré : interne_  et _Qualité : élevée_.



Merci, François, je vais essayer dès demain. J'ai regardé quicktime player 10.2, mais il n'y a pas de préférences : alors, où va aller l'enregistrement? Dans la bibliothèque ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2012)

joachim.590 a dit:


> alors, où va aller l'enregistrement? Dans la bibliothèque ?


Je crois qu'à la fin de l'enregistrement, il faut faire Fichier / Exporter, et on choisit le dossier de destination.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Septembre 2012)

joachim.590 a dit:


> il n'y a pas de préférences : alors, où va aller l'enregistrement?


Quand tu as demandé l'enregistrement audio à QT, une fenêtre surgit : 
on y règle le microphone, la qualité et le dossier de destination en cliquant sur le triangle pointe en bas (à droite de la fenêtre),
puis on clique sur le bouton rouge d'enregistrement.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Ca doit dépendre des versions....

Moi je n'ai le choix du dossier de destination que quand je fais "fichier / exporter", ou quand je clique sur le bouton rouge pour fermer la fenêtre :


----------



## Le docteur (2 Septembre 2012)

Sur la photo, on dirait bien que si, pourtant...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

???????


----------



## joachim.590 (2 Septembre 2012)

Merci François et Renaud, j'ai essayé et ça marche ; seulement il y a un inconvénient, et de taille, c'est que l'on enregistre la musique, mais aussi les bruits extérieurs via le micro. Ce que je voudrais, c'est la musique toute seule, telle que je l'avais auparavant avec wiretap pro... enregistrer une émission de radio par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 si tu veux enregistrer la radio, tu peux le faire avec FStream.

Mais peut-être que je n'ai pas bien compris ta demande.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> si tu veux enregistrer la radio, tu peux le faire avec FStream.
> 
> Mais peut-être que je n'ai pas bien compris ta demande.


Le seul autre que je connais qui fait cela très bien et d'autres choses aussi c'est Snapz Pro Pas gratuit mais très performant 
Par contre je l'ai avec SL mais je le perds avec ML:hein:

Sous Lion je n'ai pas d'accès direct via les raccourcis pour ma version


----------



## macbook007 (3 Septembre 2012)

Pour ma part, sur MBA 2012, pas de souci particulier depuis 15 jours avec ML.


----------



## davidfr (3 Septembre 2012)

J'ai installé fin juillet ML sur mon Macbook Air i7 (256ssd, 4go ram) et lors de l'installation aucun problème.

Time Machine / Time Capsule : Dès le 5aout, la sauvegarde ne fonctionnait plus, ML cherchait systématiquement le disque ou me disait qu'il était déjà utilisé. Après avoir testé la Time Capsule, elle n'a aucun problème. Débrancher et rebrancher n'a pas solutionné le problème.
La seule solution formater la TC. 

Finder : plante régulièrement et fait planter d'autres applications. Impossible de redémarrer sauf en utilisant la méthode hard.
Lorsque je tente d'"enregistrer sous" ou utiliser la fonction recherche / spotlight, ca bug

Mail : plante, impossible d'ajouter des pièces jointes (du au finder), les fichiers .eps ne peuvent être lus. 

J'ai tenté une réinstallation propre, sans succès.
La mise à jours 10.8.1 a été effectuée et n'a pas solutionné le problème.

Mes sauvegardes se font maintenant sur un disque dur externe en usb.

Pour moi, c'est totalement instable et pas digne d'Apple.

Bonne soirée,

David


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Septembre 2012)

Je ne crois pas que ça vienne de #ML, mais au cas où&#8230;

http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-utilitaires-education/fonction-partage-iwork-1199624.html


----------



## Nicosun (8 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

Voici mon retour concernant la mise en place de ML sur la Mac book de ma femme.

Pas de soucis au niveau du fonctionnement.
Une masse de petits "+" qui font une bonne évolution à mes yeux, comme l'intégration pus profonde iCloud pour iWork, l'application note qui a une grande utilité.

Bref très performant surtout quand on a un iBidule 

Je vais mettre un SSD dans mon iMac et j'en profiterais pour l'installer.


----------



## UnAm (8 Septembre 2012)

Tout est plus fluide que Lion... paradoxalement.

Par contre ma batterie... :/

OS X 10.8.1


----------



## Eet (8 Septembre 2012)

Propriétaire d'un MBP 13" mi-2012 4Go de RAM, ML est plus gourmand en RAM que Lion, je le sens à l'ouverture des applications, sous Lion elles ne sautiller jamais, sous ML, elles sautillent 50% du temps. Je pense que passer à 8Go de RAM devrait régler le pb. Démarrage et fermeture un peu plus longue aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

Du coup je ne conseillerais pas à qqun de passer à ML, j'ai un ordi tout neuf et moins rapide après deux mois et demi d'utilisation, le tout, pour quelques changements séduisants mais dont je ne me sers pas !


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Septembre 2012)

Eet a dit:


> Propriétaire d'un MBP 13" mi-2012 4Go de RAM, ML est plus gourmand en RAM que Lion, je le sens à l'ouverture des applications, sous Lion elles ne sautiller jamais, sous ML, elles sautillent 50% du temps. Je pense que passer à 8Go de RAM devrait régler le pb. Démarrage et fermeture un peu plus longue aussi.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------
> 
> Du coup je ne conseillerais pas à qqun de passer à ML, j'ai un ordi tout neuf et moins rapide après deux mois et demi d'utilisation, le tout, pour quelques changements séduisants mais dont je ne me sers pas !



Bizarre même avec un mac book air 2 go le système est plus rapide que Lion et ne souffre qu'aucun ralentissement.


----------



## davidfr (9 Septembre 2012)

davidfr a dit:


> J'ai installé fin juillet ML sur mon Macbook Air i7 (256ssd, 4go ram) et lors de l'installation aucun problème.
> 
> Time Machine / Time Capsule : Dès le 5aout, la sauvegarde ne fonctionnait plus, ML cherchait systématiquement le disque ou me disait qu'il était déjà utilisé. Après avoir testé la Time Capsule, elle n'a aucun problème. Débrancher et rebrancher n'a pas solutionné le problème.
> La seule solution formater la TC.
> ...



Depuis que je n'utilise plus ma Time Capsule mais un HD externe pour mes sauvegardes, plus aucun bug sauf les fichiers .eps qui ont un peu de mal dans Mail.
Pour le reste tout est rentré dans l'ordre...


----------



## billboc (9 Septembre 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Bizarre même avec un mac book air 2 go le système est plus rapide que Lion et ne souffre qu'aucun ralentissement.



Idem !
ML a donne une 2ème jeunesse à mon iMac bloque à 4go de ram et pas récent... J'ai retrouve une certaine fluidité que je n'avais plus avec Lion. J'hésite maintenant à en changer ! Pourtant j'ai fusion ouvert en permance qui me bouffe pas mal de ram...

Sur mon MacBook pro 2010 SSD : ouverture plus rapide (10 secondes Max) fermeture accélérée aussi. Réactivité en utilisation très bonne. 

Et pourtant... Simple mise à jour de lion sans clean install

Donc perso pas de retour en AR, j'apprecie trop l'intégration de + en + efficace de iCloud !

Cependant nous avons tous des utilisations bien différentes de nos macs donc chacun voit midi à sa porte !


----------



## Eet (9 Septembre 2012)

Je crois que c'est mon disc dur à 5400 tr/min qui pose problème, ce n'est visiblement pas assez pour conserver la vitesse au démarrage et à l'ouverture des applications... J'ai fait une clean install qui a amélioré le problème au démarrage, j'étais quand même monté à 50 secondes pour arriver sur le bureau ! Ça a aussi amélioré le problème à l'ouverture des applications mais hier, re-belote, j'ai poiroté plus de 10 secondes avant que Préférence système veuille bien s'ouvrir... Quand on sait que c'est le temps de démarrage d'un MBA !!! Sous Lion, je ne poirotais jamais ! Le problème intervient après quelques heures d'utilisation, juste après le démarrage, c'est légèrement plus long que sous Lion mais ça va encore, après c'est une autre histoire... La clean install a amélioré la vitesse, mais ce n'est toujours pas comme sous Lion... Au final, je crois que ML a été conçu pour tourner sous SSD, et être seulement supporté par des discs classiques. Enfin tout ce que je dis là est sous réserve que mon disc dur ne soit pas défaillant... Visiblement il ne l'est pas, après test, ses performances correspondent à celles constaté par MacGénération dans son propre test ! J'ai remarqué des petites vibrations là où est logé le disc dur depuis mon passage à ML, il est peut être plus sollicité qu'avant...


----------



## UnAm (9 Septembre 2012)

par hasard, il ne serait pas en train de faire l'indexation spotlight?


----------



## nemrod22 (9 Septembre 2012)

UnAm a dit:


> Tout est plus fluide que Lion... paradoxalement.
> 
> Par contre ma batterie... :/
> 
> OS X 10.8.1



Oui l'autonomie en berne depuis ML avec un MBP...
Y en a qui n'ont eu aucun changement d'autres qui ont vu l'autonomie chutée; pour moi retour à Lion et j'ai retrouvé mes 5 à 7 heures


----------



## bradepitre (9 Septembre 2012)

Back to SL. Plus rapide et avec moins de gadgets destinés à faire vendre et à envoyer naïvement ses données dans le nuage !


----------



## sekaijin (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

je reviens sur cette discussion car depuis le passage à mountain Lion sur mon IMac j'ai de façon alléatoire (il semble) un problème de démarage

le Mac démarre sans interface graphique avec une session root ouverte
je dirais que sa resemble à un démarrage SingleUser

je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de reconaissance du clavier sans fil

A+JYT


----------



## Eet (10 Septembre 2012)

UnAm a dit:


> par hasard, il ne serait pas en train de faire l'indexation spotlight?



Non, pas d'indexation de spotlight... Je l'utilise en ordinateur principal, c'est ça qui est embêtant... Il faut que je règle ce problème avant de devenir givré ! Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé qqun qui a un MBP 13" mi-2012 tout classique sans option et qui a pu tester la machine sous Lion avant de migrer sous ML, ça me permettrait de savoir si c'est mon ordi le problème ou si c'est ML... Parce que j'ai fait 100 manips différentes, elles ont arrangé les choses, mais ne les ont pas réglée !


----------



## wamwam (11 Septembre 2012)

cela fait un mois que je suis passé de SL (quasi clean install) à ML.
Macbook Unibody late 2008, 2.0GHz, 4Go RAM. Pas une bête de course, et j'avais des doutes...

Migration parfaite. Utilisation fluide. Nouveautés appréciables. Vraiment aucun problème observé, même la batterie ne me semble pas trop impactée. Et surtout de vrais améliorations par rapport à iPhoto'11, beaaaaaauuucoup plus fluide!

Ravi d'avoir mis à jour, ravi du nouveau système, et ravi d'avoir économisé le passage à Lion


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2012)

Incroyable !! Quelqu'un qui est content !


----------



## bradepitre (11 Septembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Incroyable !! Quelqu'un qui est content !


 
Apple est fort pour manipuler: pas de pub, juste un buzz  ... c'est moins cher


----------



## big41 (11 Septembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Incroyable !! Quelqu'un qui est content !



Ben on sera deux car moi aussi je suis globalement content de ML


----------



## chafpa (11 Septembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je serai le 3ème. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2012)

Beh on sera trois :rateau:!
Sur mon MBP ça tourne du feu de dieu,rapide,fluide,il ne chauffe pas ou peu (même chargé en logiciels gourmants),excellente autonomie bien que je tourne casi que sur secteur (pas test en profondeur sur batterie,le FW de la carte son ça bouffe un max ).

Vraiment heureux d'être sous mac depuis 2 mois sincérement et ML y participe!

(regrette peut être la proximité flagrante entre OSX/iOS mais c'est un détail...)


----------



## labernee (12 Septembre 2012)

Slt à tous
J'ai longuement testé ML, pour, au final réinstallé LION à cause de problèmes incessants de déconnexions internet ( réseau et wifi ), impossibilité d'utiliser mon VPN.
Bref, pour le peu de différence avec LION, je préfère rester sur la précédente version avec laquelle tout va bien.

Bien à vous


Bernard


----------



## Photo-cineaste (12 Septembre 2012)

Salut, 

Après un mois d'utilisation je suis assez mitigé. J'ai limpression que mes deux ordinateurs ressemblent de plus en plus à des Ipad.... Ce n'est pas mauvais en soit, mais apple selon moi ne va plus assez à l'essentiel. Les dernières améliorations font très "gadgets"... Bon je dois reconnaitre que Imessage sur mac c'est très pratique mais pour le reste ça n'a pas grand intérêt pour moi. Game center par exemple.... WTF ???? si je veux jouer j'ai une console de salon... je ne critique pas ce nouveaux système car ça doit plaire à beaucoup de monde... mais pour moi qui ne considère pas mes machines comme des aires de jeux et bien ça m'ai beaucoup trop inutile.... je n'ai non plus toujours pas compris l'utilité du launchpad ou je sais pas trop quoi... l'icone qui regroupe toutes mes appli et le dock me conviennent amplement... 

Tout ça pour vous dire qu'à part en matière de sécurité et de sauvegarde ( avec les nouvelles fonctionnalités de time machine )  cette MAJ d'OSX n'apporte pas beaucoup de plus pour les utilisateurs "professionnel" bien au contraire puisqu'on a perdu, jusqu'à la prochaine MAJ, beaucoup d'autonomie... 
J'ai limpression qu'apple ( et le non renouvellement des mac pro en ai la preuve ) essaye de satisfaire un public lambda au détriment des autres....


----------



## Xian (12 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est ce que j'expliquais plus haut
> L'installeur HP ne fonctionne pas avec Lion ou MountainLion
> 
> Si les utilitaires HP etaient installés sur SnowLeopard et qu'on met à jour le système pour passer à Lion ou MountainLion, tout continue de fonctionner
> ...



Pour ma part, avec une C5180, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution : J'ai téléchargé le programme d'installation pour 10.6, je l'ai lancé par un clic droit -> ouvrir, j'ai ignoré le message d'avertissement et j'ai lancé l'installation qui s'est passée correctement. J'ai enfin retrouvé HP scan et l'OCR qui va avec.

Pour le reste, je découvre ML depuis quelques jours, en venant directement de SL, sans passer par Lion et je suis très content. Le seul problème qui me reste à résoudre est la connexion au NAS LaCie, mais je ne me suis pas encore penché la-dessus.

Mon Macbook Pro early 2008 avec un SSD 128 Go tourne comme un avion, sans chauffer, sans perte de connexion wifi, etc. Tout va bien. Je gagne encore du temps avec le multi touch.

Je n'ai pas testé la durée de batterie, mais comme je viens de mettre le SSD, ça faussera la comparaison.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Septembre 2012)

Mountain Lion me plait bien. Je ne supportais pas les premières versions de Lion et j'étais revenu à Snow Leopard. Ayant eu un passage forcé d'un peu plus d'un mois sous 10.7.4, je trouve qu'il s'était bien amélioré. 10.8.1 me convient presque parfaitement. Encore heureux parce que je n'ai plus d'option de retour à Snow Leopard.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (13 Septembre 2012)

sait on quand on peux esperer la 10.8.2 ?

Je vais l'attendre pour effectuer le changement et imagine que ca devrais pas trop tarder maintenant


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2012)

La 10.8.2 va être _révolutionnaire_ : on va avoir un dico rien que nouzôtres les francophones.

Elle est pas belle, la vie ? Paske le Littré ou le bout de dictionnaire de l'Académie Française que j'ai installé sur mes Macs, ce n'était pas vraiment complet.
Je me demande qui le fournit, ce dictionnaire.


----------



## fusion (13 Septembre 2012)

je viens de passer sous ML test ce matin, sur mon clone en FW. j'ai qq jours pour le tester avant de décider si je retourne ou pas sous SL.

pour l'instant je suis assez ravi. ça tourne bien, c'est fluide, meme si qq ralentissements mais je pense que c'est du au fait que je tourne sur mon disque en FW.

je n'avais pas aimé du tout Lion, mais là je trouve que c'est moins gadget, meme si le fait d'essayer sur mon iMac (lion je l'avais tester sur un MBA) change surement un peu l'expérience.

les petites touches esthétiques sont bienvenues et il est vrai que retourner sur SL ne le rajeunit pas 

seul remarque: la °C monte assez vite!! présentement je suis à 66°, alors qu'avant j'étais bien plus bas, et je n'ai rien d'ouvert à part thunderbird et Safari (qui au passage est très sympa sur ML). aussi le processeur à l'air d'etre plus sollicité qu'avant. à voir avec une utilisation plus intense (logic, parallels..)

pour l'instant très content, et si ça continue je passe définitivement sur ML!

edit: suis revenu à 49-50°


----------



## bradepitre (13 Septembre 2012)

Petite diversion: mon iMac date de 2008. Il est compatible ML. Il n'empêche que les gadgets de ce lifting poussent à changer de machine. Perso, je ne vais pas tomber dans le panneau. C'est assez énervant ce marketing poussant à acheter, acheter et encore acheter (cf. connectique de l'iPhone 5)


----------



## Xian (13 Septembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> je viens de passer sous ML test ce matin, sur mon clone en FW. j'ai qq jours pour le tester avant de décider si je retourne ou pas sous SL.
> 
> pour l'instant je suis assez ravi. ça tourne bien, c'est fluide, meme si qq ralentissements mais je pense que c'est du au fait que je tourne sur mon disque en FW.
> 
> ...


Quand j'ai testé ML, sur un SSD monté en externe en FW800, j'avais aussi des ralentissements et mon MBP chauffait. Depuis que j'ai mis le SSD en interne, c'est une fusée et ça ne chauffe plus  Mais c'est évident que si j'avais gardé SL, le fait de passer au SSD l'aurait boosté aussi.


----------



## rico59 (13 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, j ai racheté un mac powerbook G4 à un amis. Je voudrais vous demander si je peux mettre un systeme d exploitation Mac 10.5 leopard a la place du Mac 10.4 tiger?
Merci d avance pour votre aide.


----------



## subsole (13 Septembre 2012)

rico59 a dit:


> Bonjour, j ai racheté un mac powerbook G4 à un amis. Je voudrais vous demander si je peux mettre un systeme d exploitation Mac 10.5 leopard a la place du Mac 10.4 tiger?
> Merci d avance pour votre aide.



Bonjour,
Tous les PB  à partir de novembre 2002 acceptent 10.5.
Mais pourquoi poser cette question dans ce topic qui traite de *Mountain Lion Vos retours* ?


----------



## chafpa (13 Septembre 2012)

La troisième tentative d'une clean install de Mountain Lion semble être la bonne cette fois-ci sur un HDD externe.

Mes sauvegardes sur Time Capsule fonctionne et, pour l'instant, tous mes softs aussi.

Me reste à rapatrier mes données.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2012)

Peut-être une bonne nouvelle pour les SSD OCZ = http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ampaign=Feed:+macbidouille+(MacBidouille.com)


----------



## fusion (15 Septembre 2012)

bon après plusieurs tests et des frayeurs sur logic, je vais adopter le lion 

je me demandais si je devais faire une clean install, venant de SL?

sachant que mon système est assez propre, je le onyx assez souvent (nettoyage cache, autorisations, nettoyage manuel des app qui ne servent pas...), est-ce finalement utile?

je pencherais sur une maj classique, comme je l'ai fait avec mon DD test.

comment avez-vous fait?


----------



## chafpa (15 Septembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> comment avez-vous fait?


A la troisième tentative, j'ai enfin réussi ma clean install de Mountain Lion sans avoir de problème avec ma Time Capsule et mon imprimante soi-disant pas supportée par ML (  ).

J'ai pratiquement réinstallé tous les softs sauf iLife '09 qui était pré-installé sur mon iMac à l'achat il y a 3 ans.

La seule surprise que j'ai eu c'est que mon clone de Snow Leopard, que je garde précieusement  , a 710.000 fichiers et plus de 200.000 dossiers et mon iMac avec Mountain Lion n'a que 490.000 fichiers et 125.000 dossiers. La cure de dégraissage a été sévère à moins que j'ai loupé un épisode.

J'ai testé tous mes softs et apparemment tout est là


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> mon clone de Snow Leopard, que je garde précieusement  , a 710.000 fichiers et plus de 200.000 dossiers et mon iMac avec Mountain Lion n'a que 490.000 fichiers et 125.000 dossiers. La cure de dégraissage a été sévère à moins que j'ai loupé un épisode.


Sous Lion : mon Mac a 543.000 fichiers et 105.000 dossiers,
son clone 571.000 fichiers et 119.000 dossiers (j'ai quelques archives).
Sous Snow Leopard : mon autre Mac est à 348.000 fichiers et 77.000 fichiers (avec des données à peu près équivalentes).

L'ajout de fonctionnalités dans 10.8 me fait prévoir une augmentation supplémentaire du nombre d'éléments dans mon Mac après sa mise à niveau.

En résumé, je pense qu'il suffit de quelques éléments pour encrasser un Mac lors d'une mise à niveau : le tout est que ce soit de mauvais éléments (= de ceux qui ne peuvent être totalement ignorés par le nouveau Système).

Alors, pour enfoncer le clou : comment désinstalles-tu tes softs et pilotes devenus inutiles ou périmés ? et quelle maintenance fais-tu juste avant une mise à niveau ? :mouais:


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Septembre 2012)

J'ai tendance à penser que la meilleure manière d'installer ML depuis SL, c'est de faire une clean install complète. C'est long, très long, c'est chiant, très chiant mais cela garanti que le système tourne parfaitement. Pas de petits lags, pas de surprise lors de la mise en veille et surtout pas de vieux softs qui laissent trainer un ou deux composants pouvant gêner le système.


----------



## chafpa (15 Septembre 2012)

Euh ....... je n'ai pas fait de mise à niveau. C'est une clean install avec installation des softs à le mimine un par un et après voir contrôlé éventuellement si une version plus récente existait sur le Net. 

Après install, une des rares mises à jour que j'ai eu à faire, en dehors de Mountain Lion lui-même, a été Office 2011. 

PS : J'avais pas vu le post de Nyrvan. Oui, c'est très long d'autant plus long si on teste que tout ve bien dès l'installation du soft.

PS2 : Les softs périmés ont été relevés sur le site :

- http://roaringapps.com/apps:table/tags/_a/index_tags/_a

donc pas eu besoin de les désinstaller


----------



## fusion (15 Septembre 2012)

le mega bordel les gars la clean install en fait!! je pensais qu'il fallait juste effacer son DD et passer par assistant migration...mais non!! du coup j'hésite. rien que le fait de penser qu'il faut réinstaller Logic, je transpire!!

je crois que je vais passer pas une maj. j'ai vraiment pas envie de me prendre la tête, je suis plus à l'aise avec le  hardware  au pire si j'ai des soucis là je m'obligerais à en faire une.

sinon la soluce reinstall sur clean DD + assistant migration est un peu mieux que la maj??

et quels sont les fichiers qui posent problème en général? (parce que je fais toujours gaffe à ce qu'il y a sur mon DD, je fais souvent un petit tour ds mon system voir s'il reste des trucs qui clochent)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> au pire si j'ai des soucis là je m'obligerais à en faire une.
> 
> sinon la soluce reinstall sur clean DD + assistant migration est un peu mieux que la maj??
> 
> et quels sont les fichiers qui posent problème en général?


Oui : commence par une mise à niveau, car ça se passe bien 9,5 fois sur 10
= l'essentiel est de prévoir une (ou deux) sauvegarde(s) avant de sauter le pas.

La migration donne le même résultat que la mise à niveau.

Les fichiers à problème sont habituellement les résidus de désinstallation des logiciels, plugins, add-ons, pilotes, etc,
et les logiciels devenus incompatibles.


Mais le n&#339;ud de l'histoire peut aussi être une absence totale de maintenance : réparation des permissions, vérification du Disque, vidage de Caches (Onyx et mode sans échec) me paraissent un minimum.
Et assez souvent, une réinitialisation des permissions et ACL sur les dossiers d'Utilisateur rend service après la mise à niveau.

Bon, d'accord, la seule mise à niveau qui m'ait posé des problèmes est celle de 10.4 à 10.5.
Mais j'ai toujours attendu la 10.X.2 avant de faire la mise à niveau, en plus d'avoir toujours respecté les préceptes précédents. 

Sans vouloir imposer une vérité universelle, mais juste donner les bons conseils.


----------



## fusion (15 Septembre 2012)

merci.

pour Onyx and co tu prêches un converti  et je suis assez maniaque, j'essaye de rien laisser trainer.  

c'est quoi réinitialisation permissions et ACL sur dossier user? je suppose que le 1er n'a rien à voir avec les réparations?

sinon la sauvegarde est prête, je me lancerais demain.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Septembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> c'est quoi réinitialisation permissions et ACL sur dossier user? je suppose que le 1er n'a rien à voir avec les réparations?


La réparation d'Utilitaire de Disque ne concerne que les fichiers installés par le Système et les installeurs.

La réinitialisation concerne les fichiers perso : elle dépanne après une migration ou une mise à niveau (quand on n'a plus accès à ses données ou à ses préférences),
et a bien été décrite là : http://forums.macg.co/10812432-post4.html


----------



## omg.omg (15 Septembre 2012)

je rencontre sous lion un enorme souci pour mon flux de production:
J'ai besoin de  copier des fichiers d'un support (en l'ocurrence ceux d'une  carte memoire compact flash) vers un dossier du mac ou une partie des  fichiers existent déjà. Je veux donc "Copier sans remplacer".
Afin de ne pas me retaper le vidage complet de la carte ou bien afin de  ne pas remplacer des fichiers du mac que j'aurais modifié entre temps.
Avant c'était simple car l'option existait, mais comment faire sous Lion? ET DONC le problème persiste t'il sous Moutain Lion. Je suis sidéré que les developpeurs aient laissé passé cette lacune
Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 avec ML, on peut importer plusieurs fois le même fichier dans un même dossier :


----------



## big41 (15 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> avec ML, on peut importer plusieurs fois le même fichier dans un même dossier :


C'était comme ça aussi avant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)

Pas dans Snow Léopard....


----------



## big41 (15 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pas dans Snow Léopard....


Ah si, sous SL quand je copiais ou déplaçais un fichier dans un dossier où il se trouvait le même fichier avec le même nom j'avais la fenêtre que tu as mis plus haut.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)

Ah damned, pas moi, alors que j'en avais besoin...

Un paramétrage quelque part ? Ca m'intéresse pour un ordi resté sous SL...

D'après cette discussion, cette possibilité ne serait apparue qu'avec Lion :
http://www.passer-a-mac.com/2007/07/20/coup-de-gueulle-le-copiercoller-remplacer-dans-le-finder/


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Ah si, sous SL quand je copiais ou déplaçais un fichier dans un dossier où il se trouvait le même fichier avec le même nom j'avais la fenêtre que tu as mis plus haut.




Pas tout à fait....







mais bizarrement le texte du message de SnowLeopard n'est pas cohérent avec les boutons disponibles.




Renaud31 a dit:


> ...
> D'après cette discussion, cette possibilité ne serait apparue qu'avec Lion :
> http://www.passer-a-mac.com/2007/07/20/coup-de-gueulle-le-copiercoller-remplacer-dans-le-finder/



Je pense que ça a été prévu pour SnowLeopard (il suffit de lire le texte qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre de Snow pour s'en convaincre), mais ça n'a pas été fait (il manque le bouton "Garder les deux")


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2012)

C'est bien ça, je n'ai jamais réussi à importer 2 fois le même (nom de) fichier dans le même dossier avec Snow Léopard, et, venant de Windows avec lequel c'est possible, ça me faisait hurler..:rose:

En particulier avec les photos : si on a IMG001 dans un dossier, et qu'on importe une nouvelle série de photos dans ce dossier, Windows importe la nouvelle IMG001 en la renommant IMG001-1.

(comme le fait Aperture d'ailleurs quand on exporte, même sous SL).

Avec SL, il était impossible d'importer une nouvelle IMG001 si le dossier en contenait déjà une...débile...

Et effectivement le texte de la fenêtre sous SL ne colle pas avec les boutons.
(Windows style...)


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> D'après cette discussion, cette possibilité ne serait apparue qu'avec Lion :
> http://www.passer-a-mac.com/2007/07/20/coup-de-gueulle-le-copiercoller-remplacer-dans-le-finder/


Ouais.

Le seul moment ou avec SL on a l'écran pour garder 2 fichiers de même nom c'est sous Time machine.


----------



## big41 (15 Septembre 2012)

Oups :rose: pardon tout le monde c'est bien évidement sous Lion, désolé d'avoir confondu :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (15 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui : commence par une mise à niveau, car ça se passe bien 9,5 fois sur 10
> = l'essentiel est de prévoir une (ou deux) sauvegarde(s) avant de sauter le pas.
> 
> La migration donne le même résultat que la mise à niveau.
> ...



Tu m'intéresse.
Je n'ai jamais trop tâté : 
- de la réinitialisation
- du mode sans échec  apparemment ça répare quequ'chose, mais j'ai jamais su quoi.

Par contre j'ai tenté tout le reste pour faire démarrer en un temps identique à celui d'un système cleaninstallé une mise à jour sous ML :
- Réparation des permissions précédé de l'examen du disque
- vidage des caches
- entretien
- SMC et P-RAM
Queud : le truc démarrait en 1mn30 bien tapée contre 40 secondes pour la clean install, excuse du peu.

Mais je me suis toujours demandé s'il n'y avait pas moyen de venir à bout des dernières résistances...

PS mais ce n'est pas de toi : je n'aime pas trop le terme de soft "périmé" pour qualifier un soft incompatible avec un nouveau système...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> - du mode sans échec &#8212; apparemment ça répare quequ'chose, mais j'ai jamais su quoi.


A ton service :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## chafpa (16 Septembre 2012)

Question posée sur le mauvais topic mais déjà posée ailleurs sans aucune réponse :

Sous Snow Leopard, j'avais un Profil ICC perso que j'avais mis dans Bibliothèque > Printer > Canon > BJ Printers > Ressources > ICC Profiles > Profil ICC Canon Pixma MP600 PR 101.icc (Nom de mon profil perso).
Il était visible dans Utilitaires Colorsync et je le sélectionnais pour imprimer mes photos via Lightroom ou PSE 8.

Sous Mountain Lion, je le mets au même endroit mais il n'est pas dans la liste de Utilitaires Colorsync et je n'y ai pas accès.

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour corriger ce problème, merci d'avance. 

PS : Et contrairement à ce qui est écrit sur le site de Canon informant que la Pixma MP600 n'est pas supportée par Mountain Lion, elle se porte comme un charme connectée à ma Time Capsule. La 1ère fois que j'ai voulu l'utiliser, une mise à jour venant de Apple s'est installée. Même la version de MP Navigator faite pour Lion fonctionne sur mon iMac  .....

Merci aux modos de mettre ma question dans la rubrique appropriée si nécessaire.


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Septembre 2012)

Mes profils d'impression sont dans MaBibliothèque/Colorsync/Profiles


----------



## chafpa (16 Septembre 2012)

Merci, cela fonctionne maintenant.


----------



## fusion (16 Septembre 2012)

bon maj faite de SL à ML.2.

tout fonctionne parfaitement, et très bien. c'est fluide, autant voir presque mieux qu'avant. 
J'ai nettoyé mon DD avant maj (onyx et à la main), j'ai fait la maj, puis maj certains logiciels, avec redémarrage à chaque fois.

question cependant: mon clone est toujours en SL juste avant la MAJ. comment je fais pour cloner mon système actuel (en ML.2)? comme d'ab avec CCC, ou alors je reclone tout en effaçant le DD?(vu que l'OS est "nouveau")


----------



## M Needforspeed (16 Septembre 2012)

Petit nouveau sur tout : 

-Transfuge de Windows

-Mac Book Pro Retina

-Mountain Lion


-Applications Mac 

 Pour l 'instant, strictement aucun bug, que par ailleurs, s 'il y en avait eu, j' aurais pu attribuer à Mountain Lion peut être par erreur.Fait la mise à jour vers 10.8.1.Et quel silence, avec cet ordinateur !

  Tout fonctionne bien,
sur la totalité des programes que j' ai ouvert, et bonne surprise, mon autonomie aujourd' hui approche les 8 heures .Ordi allumé depuis 10 H avec mise en veille désactivée, et il est 17H 40 .pas encore reçu de message sur la batterie !!
 ouverture du bureau : 16 scondes en moyenne

 comme je n' ai aucun recul, et que Mountain Lion a été installé directement sur ma machine reçue Il y a 10 jours, je dis pour l' instant "vive le Puma"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> question cependant: mon clone est toujours en SL juste avant la MAJ. comment je fais pour cloner mon système actuel (en ML.2)? comme d'ab avec CCC, ou alors je reclone tout en effaçant le DD?(vu que l'OS est "nouveau")


Comme d'hab
= CCC ne copiera que les fichiers du nouveau Système, en conservant les fichiers perso.

Mais il te faudra mettre CCC à jour (en version payante) pour 10.8.


----------



## fusion (16 Septembre 2012)

Ok super, merci! Ah il faut maj ccc aussi??! Bon bah s'il le faut!


----------



## omg.omg (16 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas tout à fait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ton exemple est mauvais car il concerne le déplacement d'un seul    fichier. J'ai copié  la fenetre de Snow Léopard qui proposait bien l'option    "Ne Pas Remplacer" mais je ne comprend pas comment la montrer dans ce forum.Il faut la déposer sur un serveur semble t'il?


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2012)

Tu veux parler de ce message, j'imagine






Il ne permet pas plus de conserver l'original et la copie quand des fichiers de même noms existent dans le dossier de destination

Le message est affiché pour chacun des fichiers en cours de copie
Si on clique ne pas remplacer, la copie du fichier en cours ne se fait pas et on passe au fichier suivant
Si on clique Remplacer, le fichier en cours va écraser l'autre fichier de même nom et on passe au fichier suivant
Si on clique Arrêter, c'est toute l'opération de copie qui est stoppée

Depuis Lion, on peut choisir de conserver original et copie, le deuxième fichier de même nom voyant son nom modifié pour permettre de garder les 2


----------



## omg.omg (16 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ton aide c'est exactement la fenetre de Snow Léopard qui permet de "NE pas Remplacer" les fichiers. Ce qui est bien ce que je cherche à faire. C'est d'ailleurs le besoin de beaucoup d'entre nous! On cherche juste à conserver les fichiers qui sont déjà en place dans le dossier de destination.
PS qui n'a rien à voir: j'ai vérifié le bouton "gerer les fichiers" qui permet d'inclure des pièces jointe n'existe pas quand je répond (y compris sur une réponse normale -pas "rapide")

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------

Ma réponse n'est pas claire : depuis LION on ne peux plus conserver les fichiers comme tu l'explique bien.
Soit on créer un duplicata (très pénible on se retrouve avec plein de fichiers inutile) soit on écrase le fichier et cela prend beaucoup de temps. (Je traite des centaines, voire milliers de fichiers -photos- chaque semaine.
Comment retrouver cette option simple que les developpeurs ont oubliée?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2012)

omg.omg a dit:


> Comment retrouver cette option simple que les developpeurs ont oubliée?


Appuie sur la touche Alt : le bouton _Garder les deux_ devrait changer d'intitulé.


----------



## omg.omg (16 Septembre 2012)

BINGO! Je pensais pourtant avoir essayé la manip...
Avec Alt "Garder les deux devient "ignorer" (moins clair que "ne pas remplacer" mais bon...)
Merci à ceux qui éclairent la lumière des ignares...
PS j'ai plus qu' a comprendre comment intégrer un fichier dans une réponse..


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Septembre 2012)

de plus en plus clair l'utilisation de OSX


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Septembre 2012)

omg.omg a dit:


> BINGO! Je pensais pourtant avoir essayé la manip...
> Avec Alt "Garder les deux devient "ignorer"


Mac*Gyver va jubiler : Alt ne semble fonctionner dans ce menu qu'au-delà de 5 éléments.


----------



## axcdromo (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour. Dans mon cas, après 15 jours à supporter la lenteur de Mountain, j'ai partitionné mon DD, réinstallé Lion mountain, rapatrié mes données. Puis j'ai fait de même en réinstallant Lion sur la première partition qui a été complètement effacée. J'ai rapatrié la partition 2 que j'ai ensuite effacée. Ça marche nickel et c'est très rapide avec ouverture du système en moins d'une minute.
JE suis sur Imac Quad core. Le seul problème actuel est que je ne peux plus me connecté avec un autre MAc Ichat avec  mon logiciel Message. Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Septembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mac*Gyver va jubiler : Alt ne semble fonctionner dans ce menu qu'au-delà de 5 éléments.



non non, je reste tranquille 


Bon, elle sort quand la 10.8.2 que je teste un peu du lion montagnard ?


----------



## UnAm (17 Septembre 2012)

J'espère qu'elle sortira en même temps qu'iOS6... j'en ai marre de recharger mon Mac toutes les 5 minutes >_<


----------



## bradepitre (17 Septembre 2012)

la sagesse dit de laisser aux autres la tâche d'essuyer les plâtres


----------



## kamuel (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je suis passe a Mountain lion le week-end dernier, pas grand chose a redire, mais j'ai un gros souci avec Itunes, lorsque je navigue dans les playlists, ou que j'essaie de les faire glisser manuellement dans mon Iphone, ca rame a mort, du coup je perds un temps monstre a chaque fois que je veux modifier mes playlists. Je precise que j'ai la derniere version d'itunes et ne rencontre pour le moment aucun probleme avec les autres applications.


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2012)

Passage sous 10.8.2 plutôt cool... 

pour ton soucis avec iTunes, je ne peux t'aider... par contre, peut être qu'il synchronise quelque chose pendant ta manip non?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h35 ----------

Par contre, est-ce une blague ou depuis 10.8.2, ni iMessage, ni Facetime ne fonctionnent à cause de la synchro avec le numéro de téléphone?


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2012)

& apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul 
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1447193


----------



## UnAm (20 Septembre 2012)

bon bah toujours rien de nouveau... pourtant sur l'iPhone, même en me déconnectant totalement (pas décocher, carrément déconnecté ), il fonctionne lorsque je me relog... mais là, que dalle... ça me saoule :/


----------



## sclicer (22 Septembre 2012)

Hello petite question
Je tourne sur un Imac 24" alu de 2007 ( C2D 2,4ghz, 4go ram et Momentus XT 500go) sous SL à la maison.
J'ai acquis un Mba 13" cet été pour le boulot en dehors de chez moi.
Seulement voilà je trouve que ML est une grosse nouveauté par rapport à SL et j'ai envoyé mes CD de SL à l'autre bout de la france or j'ai besoin d'installer iphoto pour la famille et la version appstore requiert ML pour être installée.

Ma question est :
1/ puis-je récupérer l'OS ML installé en cache sur mon Mba ( je ne trouve pas de tuto) pour l'installé sur mon imac avec sa suite logicielle (iphoto principalement) ?
2/ et surtout, au vu de la configuration de mon imac, ML ne ralentira pas mon système comme Lion a pu le faire dans le passé (mauvaise gestion ram) ? 
J'utilise l'imac principalement pour : surf multionglet et word pour le boulot, itunes pour le loisir ainsi que Sigmaphoto pro.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Septembre 2012)

ca y est: Mountain Lion est installé sur mon macbook unibody de 2008.
J'avais fait une clean install de Lion il y a 6 mois et attendait la 10.8.2 pour passer a ML.

Pour l'instant que du bon:
- mise a jour sans probleme
- le mac a l'air de souffler moins souvent (a voir a l'usage)
- la batterie tiens peut etre mieux (je suis en train de comparer)
- rien de derangeant par rapport a Lion (j'aimais mieux Snow Leo mais bon)
- l'integration de Icloud semble meilleure

a vous les studios


----------



## Kenny31 (23 Septembre 2012)

Une belle cochonnerie... Clean Instal sur MacBook Pro 2011 (i7 Quad Core + 4Go de RAM + DD 7200rpm), resultat, mon macbook de 2007 Core 2 Duo + 3Go de RAM + DD 5400rpm sous clean instal lion est presque aussi réactif.
Et que dire de la batterie... Même sous 10.8.2 j'ai n'ai pas récupéré les 2heures perdues avec le passage à la 10.8. Lion est largement plus performant et moins gourmand.

Et je ne parlerai pas du centre de notification qui n'est pas foutu de m'afficher les  dernières alertes après une sortie de veille.

Bref, une honte.


----------



## nemrod22 (23 Septembre 2012)

Kenny31 a dit:


> Une belle cochonnerie... Clean Instal sur MacBook Pro 2011 (i7 Quad Core + 4Go de RAM + DD 7200rpm), resultat, mon macbook de 2007 Core 2 Duo + 3Go de RAM + DD 5400rpm sous clean instal lion est presque aussi réactif.
> Et que dire de la batterie... Même sous 10.8.2 j'ai n'ai pas récupéré les 2heures perdues avec le passage à la 10.8. Lion est largement plus performant et moins gourmand.
> 
> Et je ne parlerai pas du centre de notification qui n'est pas foutu de m'afficher les  dernières alertes après une sortie de veille.
> ...



Quand je lis ce commentaire je ne regrette vraiment pas d'être rester sous Lion!
J'ai fais la MAJ en 10.7.5 sous Lion et mes 5 heures d'autonomie (minimum) sont toujours là


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Septembre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Quand je lis ce commentaire je ne regrette vraiment pas d'être rester sous Lion!
> J'ai fais la MAJ en 10.7.5 sous Lion et mes 5 heures d'autonomie (minimum) sont toujours là



ah ouais... 

moi si y en a un que je regrette ce serait Snow Leo.

Lion etait pas terrible

Mountain Lion m'a remis mon mac en ordre de marche


comme quoi


----------



## frezia06 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

excusez moi t'intervenir dans votre discussion, hier j'ai fais la mise a jour OS X version 10,8,2 j'ai eu des gros soucis de navigation impossible d'aller sur internet, j'ai désactivé icloud et hop relancé la connexion.
J'ai voulut ralumer icloud et rebelotte le meme soucis que faire ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Septembre 2012)

Bon, petit truc a regler pour moi avec ML:

Sur mon MB sur baterie et connecté en wifi, il me semblait qu'avant, lorsque je telechargeais un fichier, celuici etait telechargé meme si je laissé mon mb se mettre en veille (du moisn, avec l'ecran qui s'eteint apres qq minute d'inactivité).

Alors que sous ML, ca me coupe apparement le wifi car j'ai un message "telecchargement interrompu" quand je reveille mon mb.

J'ai regardé dasn les prefs reseau et economie d'energie mais rien a regler de ce coté la apparement.

Une idee ?
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Bon, petit truc a regler pour moi avec ML:
> 
> Sur mon MB sur baterie et connecté en wifi, il me semblait qu'avant, lorsque je telechargeais un fichier, celuici etait telechargé meme si je laissé mon mb se mettre en veille (du moisn, avec l'ecran qui s'eteint apres qq minute d'inactivité).
> 
> ...



Chez moi ça a toujours fonctionné comme ça et je ne suis pas sous ML.


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2012)

non chez moi avec SnowLeopard, quand il y a une activité réseau (que ce soit un autre Mac connecté sur le réseau interne ou un telechargement en cours depuis Internet), le Mac ne passe pas en veille profonde (juste l'écran qui s'éteint)

Heureusement d'ailleurs, sinon, il faudrait que je surveille mon Mac quand j'achète un jeu un peu lourd (sur le Mac app Store par exemple) car la veille automatique est programmée au bout de 10 mn. C'est un peu court pour charger un soft de quelques Go...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Septembre 2012)

serait ce un equestion du reglage d'energie ? Il y a un option Reactiver lors d' une activite reseau


----------



## Jacques L (24 Septembre 2012)

ou "suspendre dès que possible l'action du disque dur" à ne pas cocher?


----------



## UnAm (24 Septembre 2012)

UnAm a dit:


> Passage sous 10.8.2 plutôt cool...
> 
> pour ton soucis avec iTunes, je ne peux t'aider... par contre, peut être qu'il synchronise quelque chose pendant ta manip non?
> 
> ...



Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître... Le soucis viendrait de "Date & Heure" sur le Mac... Il faut lui laisser régler la date et l'heure "automatiquement"...
Petit soucis réglé.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Septembre 2012)

J'ai installé Mountain Lion sur mon MBP de 2009, je teste depuis ce soir, et tout va bien ... par contre il faut au moins 4 GO de RAM et c'est même un strict minimum.

j'ai testé la dictée vocale et cela marche étonnament bien et cela même sans aucun étalonnage.


----------



## stéphane83 (25 Septembre 2012)

UnAm a dit:


> Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître... Le soucis viendrait de "Date & Heure" sur le Mac... Il faut lui laisser régler la date et l'heure "automatiquement"...
> Petit soucis réglé.


Il faut déconnecter et connecter à nouveau son compte pour que iMessage prenne en compte les fonctionnalités de la 10.2 et permettre le choix des différentes adresses mail ou numéro de téléphone associés au compte.


----------



## danniboy (25 Septembre 2012)

UnAm a dit:


> Aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître... Le soucis viendrait de "Date & Heure" sur le Mac... Il faut lui laisser régler la date et l'heure "automatiquement"...
> Petit soucis réglé.




J'ai le même soucis que toi sur mon macbook air avec le même message d'erreur mais ta technique ne marche pas pour moi. J'ai déconnecté iCloud de tous mes idevices, les ai reconnectés ... Si tu as une autre solution je suis tout ouïe


----------



## UnAm (25 Septembre 2012)

danniboy a dit:


> J'ai le même soucis que toi sur mon macbook air avec le même message d'erreur mais ta technique ne marche pas pour moi. J'ai déconnecté iCloud de tous mes idevices, les ai reconnectés ... Si tu as une autre solution je suis tout ouïe



quelques pistes par ici
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/imessage-inoperant-sur-10-8-2-a-1201492.html


----------



## fusion (26 Septembre 2012)

Retour apres plusieurs jours d'utilisation intensive parfois de mon imac sous ML. J'ai rajouté 4Go de ram ce qui me donne 8Go en tt.  Avant ca tournait impec mais depuis, je n'avais jamais eu un mac aussi rapide, fluide et agréable a utiliser!!  Ce ML est une benediction. Et pourtant je n'avais pas aimé Lion.  Rien a dire, tt est parfait!!c'est un vrai plaisir a utiliser.   Je suis sous 10.8.1 encore!!


----------



## boddy (28 Septembre 2012)

Depuis lundi, j'ai en face de moi 2 iMac 21,5", ils ont exactement la même configuration.

L'un a 1 an, il est sous Lion (c'est le mien).
L'autre a 5 jours ! il a été livré avec Mountain Lion (il va partir la semaine prochaine).

J'ai donc eu le temps de comparer les deux systèmes sur le même matériel. Mon opinion est sans appel :

Mountain Lion se traîne comme un vieux lion malade, et il est quasiment vide, c'est dingue 
Les nouveautés : des iBidulles exclusivement ou presque réservés à une fidélisation sans limite à Apple :mouais:

Vous savez quoi ? Je suis super contente que Mountain Lion parte dans un autre service et que moi je garde mon Lion qui bondit... comme un lion :rateau:


----------



## nemrod22 (28 Septembre 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Mountain Lion se traîne comme un vieux lion malade, et il est quasiment vide, c'est dingue
> Les nouveautés : *des iBidulles exclusivement ou presque réservés à une fidélisation sans limite à Apple :mouais:*



Je partage complètement ton avis! sur deux MBP achetés le même jour (début juin) avec Lion; un a fait la MAJ vers ML et l'autre non (le mien...) et bien sous ML ça rame qd même plus! il est impératif de rajouter de la ram si on veut pouvoir bosser convenablement avec plus de fluidité


----------



## big41 (28 Septembre 2012)

Je commence à avoir des soucis avec ML, enfin je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit ML, depuis 10.8.2 et surtout iTunes 10.7.
Mon MBP met du temps à s'arrêter, j'ai souvent la petite roue qui tourne sur l'écran blanc.
Et le pire c'est iTunes.
Il se plante régulièrement, j'ai droit à la belle fenêtre qui dit qu'il a quitter anormalement sans savoir pourquoi (enfin je comprend rien à ce qui est écrit, c'est bourré de ligne de code).
De plus il a du mal à trouver l'iPhone et/ou l'iPad.
Je viens par exemple de lancer iTunes et il a bien trouvé l'iPhone en Wi-Fi mais ne vois pas l'iPad alors qu'il est bien en service... 
D'autre fois c'est l'inverse, d'autre fois aucun des deux, et parfois ça marche.
Bref je ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe ni pourquoi itunes déconne comme ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------

Bon ben iTunes a fini par trouvé l'iPad


----------



## bradepitre (28 Septembre 2012)

iTunes c'est pas génial mais le problème c'est ML :-(


----------



## big41 (28 Septembre 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> iTunes c'est pas génial mais le problème c'est ML :-(



Oui peut être, mais c'est surtout depuis les dernières MAJ


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Septembre 2012)

de mon coté ML est impec avec une vieille machine.

Essaie une coup de Maintenance (http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html), histoire de remettre certaisn trucs d'equerre.

SI ca regle pas, alors faudra passer par une clean install.
Un peu long mais de temps en temsp ca fait du bien de remettre les choses au propre (tant le systeme que ses propres documents)


----------



## big41 (29 Septembre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> de mon coté ML est impec avec une vieille machine.
> 
> Essaie une coup de Maintenance (http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html), histoire de remettre certaisn trucs d'equerre.
> 
> ...


Ah oui tiens c'est vrai ça fait un moment que j'ai pas passer un coup d'Onyx.:rose:


----------



## fusion (29 Septembre 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Depuis lundi, j'ai en face de moi 2 iMac 21,5", ils ont exactement la même configuration.
> 
> L'un a 1 an, il est sous Lion (c'est le mien).
> L'autre a 5 jours ! il a été livré avec Mountain Lion (il va partir la semaine prochaine).
> ...



t'as testé quoi et comment?

chez moi ML est largement devant SL!! mon système parait comme optimisé, et à part les notifications qui ne me servent que pour Mail (pratiques), je ne vois pas vraiment l'intrusion des ibidules.

Malheureusement ML n'est pas encore parfaitement optimisé pour tous les logiciels, j'ai du maj logic pro car ma version SL ne passait pas, ou même le pack office qui ramait.

aujourd'hui mon mac n'a jamais été aussi rapide et aussi plaisant à utiliser. et pourtant je détestais Lion!!

@big41: faut qd meme penser à nettoyer et à s'occuper un peu de son système. c'est peut être un mac, ms ça reste une machine, et il faut s'en occuper un minimum  !! ça me rappelle mes parents qui se plaignaient de la lenteur soudaine de leur imac...rien que le nettoyage des caches m'avait pris presque 10 minutes!!!


----------



## bradepitre (29 Septembre 2012)

C'est fou à quel point on est SUBJECTIFS. Des impressions, pas de chiffres! Je suis passé sous   ML et revenu à SL. Les benchmarks, les incompatibilités logicielles, les gadgets totalement inutiles et l'absence complète d'innovation m'ont renvoyé à SL. OK ... je n'ai que 4 Go de RAM. Le système est bon marché (normal pour un simple lifting), mais les frais engendrés pour les mises à jour logicielles rendent ce lifting tendance iOS très cher.


----------



## big41 (29 Septembre 2012)

fusion a dit:


> @big41: faut qd meme penser à nettoyer et à s'occuper un peu de son système. c'est peut être un mac, ms ça reste une machine, et il faut s'en occuper un minimum  !! ça me rappelle mes parents qui se plaignaient de la lenteur soudaine de leur imac...rien que le nettoyage des caches m'avait pris presque 10 minutes!!!


Oui je sais :rose:
Je fais régulièrement une vérification des autorisations et réparation si besoin mais ça fait un moment que j'ai pas pas passé Onyx :rose:

Je vais le faire de suite ainsi qu'un reset PRAM ça va lui faire du bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------

Ayé j'ai passé Onyx et CleanMyMac et Onyx m'a trouvé un problème sur un fichier de préférence iPod, ce qui peut expliquer le plantage d'iTunes parfois.
Cependant, en bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je ne sais pas quoi faire pour le réparer 
Je le trouve via le finder et le met à la poubelle et ensuite iTunes le refera ?
Je brule un cierge ?
Je prend contact avec un gourou ?

Help...


----------



## Sly54 (29 Septembre 2012)

bradepitre a dit:


> C'est fou à quel point on est SUBJECTIFS. Des impressions, pas de chiffres! Je suis passé sous   ML et revenu à SL.


Oui, c'est subjectif.
Je suis tjs en phase de test avec ML (avant j'étais comme toi sous SL) et si j'aime (pour l'instant ML) c'est par exemple pour Safari 6 (j'adore, bcp plus rapide que la v5), pour Mail (j'aime bcp la nouvelle interface, pratique, fonctionnelle), pour la sécurité accrue et pour d'autres petits détails d'interface bien fichus.

Pas de bench car SL était sur un ensemble Raid 0 de disques à 10000 trs/min alors que ML est sur un SSD. Du moment que je ne vois pas de ralentissements, ça me va bien 

Et le coup est très limité, env. 65  de mises à jour de petits utilitaires.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Septembre 2012)

Jacques L a dit:


> ou "suspendre dès que possible l'action du disque dur" à ne pas cocher?



non j'ai essayé et ca marche pas.

C'est super lourd parce que tout mes telechargements foirent des qu;ils durent plus de 10min et que mon mac deconnecte du reseau.

Ca faisait pas ca avant  :hein:


----------



## fusion (29 Septembre 2012)

pourquoi s'embêter avec des chiffres quand l'expérience utilisateur est celle qui prime? les chiffres veulent tout et rien dire. par ex. pour moi le démarrage doit prendre un chouilla plus longtemps que sous SL, pourtant une fois le mac opérationnel, tout est bcp plus fluide!!

je n'ai pas eu besoin de chiffres pour m'en rendre compte, mais juste un essai de qq jours avec SL et ML en parallèle 

@big41 normalement les auto sont réparées le cas échéant.


----------



## Pierre38 (29 Septembre 2012)

Plus rien ne fonctionne sur mon macbook Pro depuis la mise à jour Mountain. Ca s'est dégradé au fil des jours, et aujourd'hui, TOUTES mes applis plantent dès que je les ouvre, sauf chrome. J'ai donc accès à internet, mais à rien d'autre. Et donc pas d'accès à la maintenance pour par exemple, tenter de réparer les permissions.
Je suis dans la grosse mouise.
Merci Apple sur ce coup-là !!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Septembre 2012)

Pierre38 a dit:


> pas d'accès à la maintenance pour par exemple, tenter de réparer les permissions.


Redémarre sur Recovery HD (Cmd+R au booing) : tu pourras te servir de son Utilitaire de Disque.

Tu peux aussi faire un démarrage en mode sans échec : ça répare le Disque et ça nettoie bien des caches (tu redémarres ensuite normalement, pour voir si ça a suffi)
= http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11212?viewlocale=fr_FR (clique sur les mots bleus).


----------



## big41 (30 Septembre 2012)

Bon ben ça s'améliore pas, j'ai tout fait, RESET PRAM, Onyx, réparation des permissions et mon MBP met toujours plus de temps pour se fermer que pour le boot (plus de 20sec contre à peine 17 au lancement).

Je suis en train de faire une sauvegarde de tout mes fichiers, je vais tenter une réparation via le disque recovery mais je vais sûrement me fendre d'une bonne clean instal' comme ça je partirai de neuf.


----------



## NeXT (1 Octobre 2012)

J'ai opté pour une "Clean Install" sur un iMac 3.2 GHz Intel Core i3 avec 12 Go de Ram et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal pour l'instant. 

Safari est très rapide, et je trouve que certaines motifs sont intéressantes, comme Mail, iCal, Rappels, l'inteface générale et le Dock modifié. 

Je précise que j'ai fait le grand saut de SL à ML sans passer par la case Lion
Petit problème cependant après une sauvegarde (clone) à l'aide de Super Duper lors du changement de disque de démarrage, le Clone demande à se faire virer de force


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2012)

NeXT a dit:


> ...lors du changement de disque de démarrage, le Clone demande à se faire virer de force


 

Ca veut dire quoi???


----------



## big41 (1 Octobre 2012)

Bon j'ai fait une clean instal' au final.
Ça lui a fait du bien, il est du coup un peu plus véloce et il a retrouver un fonctionnement normal... enfin presque parce qu'il m'a encore fait le coup de se fermer en plus de 20sec 
Là je ne comprend plus rien car j'ai réinstaller le minimum d'app


----------



## Pradan (2 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Bonsoir. Mac Pro 6 coeurs 2010. J'ai installé depuis sa parution Mountain lion (MàJ sur lion) et les deux mises à jour sur un disque externe pour tester la bête, et là, c'est assez folclo : un certain nombre de problèmes divers, mais surtout, le finder n'affiche plus les aperçus des fichiers-image (tif et jpg) sur mon disque dédié aux photos, malgré les soins de Onyx et Cie (mis à jour pour ML bien sûr). Si quelqu'un a une idée ...je le remercie d'avance de la partager !
> Pour le reste, je trouve le finder moins réactif (j'ai pourtant 24 Go de Ram ...) et quelques bizarreries dans le comportement de certaines applications. Le boot parait aussi un peu longuet ...


----------



## big41 (2 Octobre 2012)

Bon j'ai toujours les problèmes de fermeture de ML 10.8.2 
Plus de 20 sec pour la fermeture, alors qu'il boot en 17sec, et tout ça malgré la clean instal' 
Je suis le seul dans ce cas ?
D'autre problème de fermeture sur un MBP Late 2011 Core i7 avec un SSD ?
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi j'ai la roue dentée lors de la fermeture.
J'ai essayé en fermant les apps avant mais c'est pareil.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2012)

Pradan a dit:


> Pour le reste, je trouve le finder moins réactif (j'ai pourtant 24 Go de Ram ...) et quelques bizarreries dans le comportement de certaines applications. Le boot parait aussi un peu longuet ...


Ca peut être dû au fait que tu as installé ML sur un disque dur externe.

Ici sur un MP2008 mais sur un SSD  ML (10.8.*1*) est très très réactif. Boot très rapide aussi.


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Bon j'ai toujours les problèmes de fermeture de ML 10.8.2
> Plus de 20 sec pour la fermeture, alors qu'il boot en 17sec, et tout ça malgré la clean instal'
> Je suis le seul dans ce cas ?
> D'autre problème de fermeture sur un MBP Late 2011 Core i7 avec un SSD ?
> ...


Il y a un fil sur le sujet depuis la sortie de cette version...


----------



## big41 (3 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a un fil sur le sujet depuis la sortie de cette version...



ok je vais le chercher merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

retour en cours Snow Leopard sur un ordi...
si concluant le second y reviendra aussi


----------



## Jacti (4 Octobre 2012)

J'ai installé Mountain Lion sur un de mes disques durs internes (pas le principal qui est sous Snow Leopard) de mon  "Mac Pro early 2008 2*quad-core 3.2 GHz" avec 32 GO de RAM (ceci pour préciser que je n'ai pas de problème mémoire ou de vitesse). Mon disque principal est sous Snow Leopard.
Je dois dire que je déteste Mountain Lion car, sur un ordinateur de bureau, je ne souhaite pas queMac OS X se rapproche de IOS. Ce n'est pas du tout la même utilisation. Je fait de la musique en semi-pro avec Logic Studio, Metasynth, Tasmman, MachFive, etc. et la présentation dans Mountain Lion me fait ch*** !
La convergence avec IOS est, pour moi, un nivellement par le bas. J'attends tout autre chose d'un OS professionnel que des espèces de "grigris" genre centre de notification (j'ai tout désactivé) ou LauchPad qui, lorsqu'on a près de 200 applications, est d'un ridicule absolu.
Mountain Lion est fait pour les "gogos" qui utilisent un ordinateur comme un iPhone mais certainement pas pour ceux qui l'utilise en professionnel.
Exit Mountain Lion. Je vais resté sous Snow Leopard le plus longtemps possible (de même sur mon iMac de mi 2011). Pour faire "joujou" dans le sable et en déplacement, j'ai un iPad.


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2012)

Serais-je un gogo ? Aïe...
Ne serais-je donc pas professionnel ? re-Aïe...


----------



## Nicosun (4 Octobre 2012)

Je suis sous ML depuis 2/3 semaines, je ne parle pas de performance car j'ai profité de faire une instal sur un nouveau SSD et ça déchire 

En ce qui me concerne c'est top, j'aime bien le regroupement de certaine application par iCloud comme la suite iWork, note et iMessage.

Après ce n'est que des détails qui facilitent mon utilisation, je me déplace avec mon ipad et j'utilise les drapeaux je rentre au bureau et je les retrouve sur mon iMac. Le suivi de conversation inclus les mails envoyés aussi. 

Rien de bien extraordinaire mais je trouve que l'OS s'améliore d'année en année pour mon utilisation


----------



## Jacti (4 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Serais-je un gogo ? Aïe...
> Ne serais-je donc pas professionnel ? re-Aïe...



Comme tu ne dis rien de ce que tu fais sur un ordinateur, je ne peux pas répondre à tes questions, mais j'aimerais bien...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




Nicosun a dit:


> Je suis sous ML depuis 2/3 semaines, je ne parle pas de performance car j'ai profité de faire une instal sur un nouveau SSD et ça déchire
> 
> En ce qui me concerne c'est top, j'aime bien le regroupement de certaine application par iCloud comme la suite iWork, note et iMessage.
> 
> ...


Tu ne cites que le mail et la bureautique comme utilisation. Je suis d'accord que, dans ce cas, n'importe quel système d'exploitation peut convenir. Là n'est pas le problème...
Justement, ce que je reproche à l'évolution de OS X (mais c'est pareil pour le voisin d'en face), c'est de niveler le système pour des utilisations "lambda" en "oubliant", voire même en supprimant, des fonctionnalités pour une utilisation plus sophistiquée. Cacher "Bibliothèque" dans les menus est, pour mon utilisation, une hérésie. Le centre de notification avec ses messages toutes les 2 minutes (je reçois plus de 100 mails par jour dont les 3/4 sont utiles) est stupide. Heureusement, on peut le désactiver complètement.
En fait, quand j'ai installé ML et que je l'ai utilisé 2 heures, j'ai passé au moins autant de temps à le reparamétrer pour essayer de retrouver les fonctionnalités "d'avant" et supprimer ou désactiver les nouveautés qui, dans leur grande majorité ne servent qu'à me perturber dans mon travail quotidien. Je me fous totalement de synchroniser quoi que ce soit. J'ai juste besoin de dropbox et je ne veux surtout pas de solution propriétaire comme iCloud car je vais chez des clients qui, majoritairement, n'utilisent pas de Mac.


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2012)

Jacti a dit:


> Comme tu ne dis rien de ce que tu fais sur un ordinateur, je ne peux pas répondre à tes questions, mais j'aimerais bien...
> 
> <...>


C'est là le sens de ma remarque : traiter quelques centaines de milliers d'utilisateurs d'un système de gogos ou de non-professionnels, sans savoir ce qu'ils en font, est un brin hâtif.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

Jacti a dit:


> Cacher "Bibliothèque" dans les menus est, pour mon utilisation, une hérésie.


Fais-toi plaisir :

Dans le Terminal : chflags nohidden ~/Library/
Touche entrée.


----------



## JPTK (4 Octobre 2012)

J'ai juste lu les 2 derniers commentaires, mais après ça, on s'étonne que snow leopard reste le système le plus utilisé 

ps : ah merde j'ai pas vu que j'étais pas sur la dernière page :rose:

ps 2 : ouai enfin bon, le reste a pas l'air mieux.


----------



## Jacti (4 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Fais-toi plaisir :
> 
> Dans le Terminal : chflags nohidden ~/Library/
> Touche entrée.


Il n'y a pas de problème, je sais faire ça, je maîtrise le terminal, le shell (j'ai donné des cours d'admin Unix pour AIX d'IBM et ULTRIX de HP) mais je trouve dommage d'en arriver à ces extrêmités. Et surtout que ce n'est pas la seul commande qu'il faut faire après avoir installé ML pour retrouver un système qui corresponde à mon utilisation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------




bompi a dit:


> C'est là le sens de ma remarque : traiter quelques centaines de milliers d'utilisateurs d'un système de gogos ou de non-professionnels, sans savoir ce qu'ils en font, est un brin hâtif.


N'empêche que u es le seul qui ait réagi à cette remarque et que tu ne dis toujours pas ce que tu fais avec ton ordinateur.
Si c'est surtout pour jouer, je ne discute pas car je ne sais même pas quels jeux existent sur Mac. Dans ce cas, seuls compte la carte graphique et des processeurs puissants mais le système d'exploitation est indifférent, sauf s'il "entrave" le multicore.


----------



## Xian (4 Octobre 2012)

Le sujet du fil, c'est "ML ... vos retours" Pas votre avis sur la santé mentale de ceux qui l'utilisent.


----------



## Jacti (4 Octobre 2012)

Xian a dit:


> Le sujet du fil, c'est "ML ... vos retours" Pas votre avis sur la santé mentale de ceux qui l'utilisent.


Les avis concernant un système d'exploitation dépendent largement de l'utilisation qu'on en fait. Pour ma part, compte tenu de mon utilisation (veille technologique logicielle et composition de musique acousmatique), l'évolution de Mac OS X et, en particulier ML, ne me convient absolument pas car je suis loin d'une utilisation à"à la iPhone" ou "à la iPad" avec des présentation "à la IOS". Je pense que c'est clair et qu'il n'y a, contrairement à ce que tu penses, aucune déviation par rapport au sujet de ce fil.


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2012)

Jacti a dit:


> N'empêche que u es le seul qui ait réagi à cette remarque et que tu ne dis toujours pas ce que tu fais avec ton ordinateur.
> Si c'est surtout pour jouer, je ne discute pas car je ne sais même pas quels jeux existent sur Mac. Dans ce cas, seuls compte la carte graphique et des processeurs puissants mais le système d'exploitation est indifférent, sauf s'il "entrave" le multicore.


Je dois être le seul bien réveillé. 
Reste que je ne vois aucune raison de _devoir_ expliquer ce que je fais avec mon MBP


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2012)

Jacti a dit:


> Je pense que c'est clair et qu'il n'y a, contrairement à ce que tu penses, aucune déviation par rapport au sujet de ce fil.


Que tu donnes ton avis sur Mountain Lion est bienvenu, et c'est effectivement le sujet du fil.

La déviation, elle est là : 

"Mountain Lion est fait pour les "gogos" qui utilisent un ordinateur comme un iPhone mais certainement pas pour ceux qui l'utilise en professionnel."

J'utilise Mountain Lion, et non, je ne te dirai pas à quoi me sert mon ordinateur.


----------



## Jacti (4 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je dois être le seul bien réveillé.
> Reste que je ne vois aucune raison de _devoir_ expliquer ce que je fais avec mon MBP





Renaud31 a dit:


> Que tu donnes ton avis sur Mountain Lion est bienvenu, et c'est effectivement le sujet du fil.
> 
> La déviation, elle est là :
> 
> ...



Il n'y a donc plus aucune raison de discuter, suite à ces refus car émettre une opinion sur un système d'exploitation "dans l'absolu" n'a aucun sens.


----------



## big41 (5 Octobre 2012)

Bon ça continue à merder ML 10.8.2 

Malgré la Clean Instal' de ce WE et une installation des fichiers et dossier propre j'ai toujours mes problème de fermeture du MBP qui met plus de temps pour se fermer que pour le boot. 
iTunes trouve un cou sur deux mon iPhone et/ou iPad 
Et mon Mac s'est bloqué ce matin sans raison, plus rien ne fonctionnait, arrêt obligatoire en forant l'extinction 

Là tout va bien, il fonctionne normalement mais ça commence à me gonfler 
J'ai toujours été bon public et je suis toujours passé au nouvel OS dès sa sortie, et jusqu'à présent je n'avais jamais eu de soucis, mais là s'en est trop 

Quelqu'un a aussi se soucis de lenteur à la fermeture ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2012)

30 ans que j'ai des ordinateurs Apple

Au début, comme toi, je faisais toutes les mises à jour dès qu'elles étaient disponibles
Au fil du temps, j'ai appris à patienter, à attendre que d'autres essuient les plâtres et découvrent les bugs
Ce temps d'attente que je m'impose n'a fait qu'augmenter au cours des années
Aujourd'hui je suis toujours à SnowLeopard... c'est dire!


----------



## subsole (5 Octobre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Aujourd'hui je suis toujours à SnowLeopard... c'est dire!



 Non, ça c'est l'Alzheimer.

Effectivement, quelques précautions ne sont pas de trop.
Par exemple, faire un clone, histoire de pouvoir revenir en arrière et/ou tester le nouveau félin sur un DD externe et/ou attendre quelques MàJ avant de se lancer (selon les retours utilisateurs).

Je suis moins atteint ?  Je suis sur Lion.


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2012)

Histoire de conserver une vision claire de la question, il convient de séparer deux aspects des mise à jour de l'OS :
a) les bugs, surtout le risque d'avoir de nouveaux bugs (tout en conservant les anciens d'ailleurs...)
b) les fonctionnalités :
- soit de nouvelles fonctionnalités : des intéressantes et des inintéressantes (éventuellement envahissantes)
- soit l'abandon d'anciennes fonctionnalités.

Dans le cas du passage de Snow Leopard à Lion (donc Mountain Lion), un sérieux frein aura été l'abandon de Rosetta, qui a des implications fonctionnelles et/ou financières, négligeables chez certains, importantes chez d'autres. C'est un frein _per se_, une motivation à ne pas aller vers (Mountain)Lion. Cela n'a rien à voir avec les bugs.

Quant aux bugs, je n'ai _jamais_ vu de Mac OS X exempt de bugs.  Leopard et Lion semblaient en-deçà, en terme de qualité. Snow Leopard et Mountain Lion me paraissent d'une meilleure facture.

Pour les nouveautés de Lion et ML, il n'y a en général pas de quoi monter sur ses ergots : on peut aisément les ignorer si elles ne plaisent pas.

Pout ma part :


Mission Control ne fonctionne pas correctement donc je ne l'utilise pas ;
Launchpad est une bouse donc je ne l'utilise pas ;
le centre de notifications ne m'intéresse pas donc j'ai décoché l'essentiel des items concernés ;
je trouve Rappels nul donc je ne l'utilise pas ;
les backups locaux impliquent une occupation erratique des disques donc je les ai désactivés ;
TM est peu fiable donc je ne l'utilise que manuellement ;
etc.
Pour le reste, mon MBP est en pleine forme, il ne plante jamais (pas de KP, quelques petits couacs à l'occasion), je ne l'éteins jamais, j'utilise mes machines virtuelles à tire-larigot, compile avec acharnement tout ce que je trouve à compiler, installe/désinstalle un peu de tout et tout va bien.

Je concède volontiers que je n'utilise pas certaines fonctionnalités dont la qualité a baissé sensiblement, comme la gestion des réseaux SMB (un cas sérieux). Cela dit, SAMBA est sympathique mais ça ne m'a jamais paru être la panacée non plus et je n'utilise pas ces protocoles (NFS, AFP et tout ça) dispendieux et, dans le passé, souvent véreux.

J'étais assez réservé sur GateKeeper mais je trouve l'implémentation assez astucieuse pour le voir d'un meilleur oeil. Quant au bac à sable, je n'ai pas eu à m'en plaindre pour l'instant et c'est une idée à poursuivre.


----------



## Jacti (5 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> ....
> 
> Pour ma part :
> 
> ...



Dans ton énumération de "Pour ma part", je fais exactement la même chose et j'ai le même avis. Cela fait quand même beaucoup de nouveautés à désactiver...

Quant à SMB, AFP, NFS (en fait via Parangon pour moi), je les utilise. J'utilise SMB  avec mon disque multimédia TVIX et mon NAS Synology DS411j et je n'ai pas remarqué de dysfonctionnement. J'utilise AFP entre le Mac Pro et l'iMac sans aucun problème sous SL. Je les ai peu utilisés encore sous ML mais qu'as-tu réellement remarqué comme problèmes sous ML avec ces protocoles ?


----------



## bompi (5 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai pas d'expérience directe sur l'utilisation de SMB, j'ai simplement remarqué de nombreux fils recensant des problèmes avec la nouvelle couche SMB de Apple [montages qui se démontent, plantages, montages qui ne veulent plus monter etc.]
Comme je le disais, je n'utilise pas tous ces protocoles, mes différents Mac n'ayant qu'un seul port ouvert et ne partageant rien. Je transfère mes fichiers via _ssh_ uniquement (ou par copie physique).
Je n'ai pas de NAS non plus donc pas besoin de SMB/CIFS.

Du coup, c'est assez minimaliste...

Quant aux nouveautés, cela fait assez longtemps que je désactive la plupart des nouveautés qui apparaissent, jusqu'à tant qu'elles soient abouties ou que, finalement, elles m'intéressent. Même Spotlight n'est pas ma méthode prioritaire de recherche et je l'ai désactivé sur tous mes disques externes.

[petit détail : NFS, c'est le protocole réseau créé par SUN ; Paragon sert à monter en lecture/écriture les volumes NTFS]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je suis en train de télécharger Mountain Lion. Si je comprends bien, je peux encore patienter avant de l'installer.
Je dispose du nouveau MBP15 (4Go RAM) et donc je suis sous Lion.

Je ne me suis pas précipiter sur ML malgré sa gratuité (nouvelle machine) notamment grace au jeu League of Legend qui prévenait qu'il ne serait pas tt de suite compatible avec ML. Et puis j'ai entendu notamment ce terrible bug qui bouffe toute la batterie. 
Est-ce que ce bug est correctement corrigé avec 8.2 ? Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres bugs notables et récurrents (càd des bugs que j'ai plus de 70% de chance d'avoir) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2012)

Oui, une fois téléchargé, tu peux attendre pour l'installer.


----------



## nemrod22 (6 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Effectivement, quelques précautions ne sont pas de trop.
> *Par exemple, faire un clone*, histoire de pouvoir revenir en arrière et/ou tester le nouveau félin sur un DD externe et/ou attendre quelques MàJ avant de se lancer (selon les retours utilisateurs).



Le clonage c'est l'avenir...d'un Mac sans soucis


----------



## Jacques L (7 Octobre 2012)

Les années apportent parfois un soupçon de sagesse,  alors j'ai attendu jusqu'à hier pour faire la mise à jour en 10.8.2 

Donc une m-à-j à partir de lion après clonage et sauvegarde time machine ainsi que la création d'une clé USB avec cet excellent utilitaire "Lion Diskmaker 2rc3" et ça s'est passé comme sur des roulettes, tout baigne 

Suite à une mauvaise manip après avoir télé-chargé ML mais sans l'installer, le DD de TM s'est déconnecté sans être éjecté, il ne voulait plus monter, mais j'ai décidé de voir ça après la m-à-j. Sous ML, rien à faire avec utilitaire de disques, j'ai utilisé DiskWarrior qui a fait le boulot aux petits oignons, j'ai ainsi récupéré mon passé et la sauvegarde est en train de se faire 

Pour conclure, aucun soucis, safari ne me parait pas plus réactif qu'avant, par contre, et je suis surpris que personne ne l'ai souligné, Firefox est plus rapide je trouve, CS3 et Office 2008 fonctionnent sans problème, comme je nutilise pas Launchpad, (ce gigantesque foutoir) et que je ne sais pas encore trop à quoi va me servir le centre de notification, je dirais que tout va bien même si je ne vois trop les plus que va m'apporter cette version, mais j'ai le temps.

*Une question malgré tout*, je ne retrouve plus le raccourcis clavier pour passer en plein écran :hein: je faisais ^F avant si je ne me trompe, mais là, il ne se passe rien :rose: alors si une bonne âme pouvait m'aider...


----------



## jp.pilet (7 Octobre 2012)

Depuis que je suis passé à ML j'ai des pb pour me reconnecter à internet chaque fois que l'iMac se met en veille. Il est relié à une freebox par wifi et au sortir de la veille je ne peut plus accéder à internet sauf à lancer les préférences réseaux, assistant puis diagnostic et là je vois que le contact du FAI est en échec, si je vais jusqu'à la fin du diagnostic tout se décoince !!!! et rebelote à chaque mise en veille 
mais bon peut être que ça s'arrangera un jour 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

Bref ce passage à ML n'a vraiment pas bouleversé ma vie informatique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2012)

Jacques L a dit:


> *Une question malgré tout*, je ne retrouve plus le raccourcis clavier pour passer en plein écran :hein: je faisais ^F avant si je ne me trompe, mais là, il ne se passe rien :rose: alors si une bonne âme pouvait m'aider...


Cmd + Ctrl + f

(cf menu déroulant "présentation")


----------



## Jacques L (7 Octobre 2012)

Merci Renaud


----------



## Kerala (8 Octobre 2012)

Cela fait quinze jours environs que je suis passé de Snow Léopard à Mountain Lion en passant par une simple mise à jour et non une clean install...

Par où commencer ? 

Alors je vais commencer par mail que je n'ai pas réussi à récupérer même en remplaçant le nouveau dossier qui a été créé dans la bibliothèque par l'ancien que j'avais sauvegardé sur mon disque dur externe rien n'y fait, mais ce n'est pas trop grave 

Mail est depuis cette mise à jour une véritable catastrophe car il met pas loin de 10 secondes pour m'afficher un e-mail reçu entre le moment où je clique dessus et celui où il se charge complètement. Quand je supprime un mail, c'est pareil. C'est très très lent, mais pour mon utilisation personnelle je m'y fais. Sinon j'aime bien la nouvelle présentation par rapport à l'ancienne version même si réellement j'aurais pu m'en passer. 

Pour ce qui est de Safari ce dernier est beaucoup plus rapide, mais aussi beaucoup plus instable puisqu'il doit planter au moins trois fois par heure. Mais comme il redémarre très vite je m'y fais même si c'est très agaçant. 

Le dock n'est plus aussi fluide il saccade, mais ce n'est pas très gênant. Le launchpad je m'en sers tous les jours j'ai laissé tomber mon ancienne organisation du dock dans lequel j'avais créé des dossiers avec des alia pour tel ou tel type de logiciel. Je trouvais mon ancienne organisation plus ergonomique puisque j'avais toujours mon écran visible alors que la non et d'autres petits trucs qui me gênent, mais cela va faire trop long. 

Le centre de notification aurait pu être très sympa pour Twitter, mais visiblement ce centre ne prend pas en compte les tweets auquel je suis abonné, mais que ceux que je reçois en privé. En tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner autrement 

Le truc qui m'agace aussi, c'est que des logiciels comme texteedite garde tout l'historique des fichiers que j'ai consultés à partir de ce logiciel. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour supprimer cet historique. 

J'oubliais, Mission Control ne me permet pas de voir les fenêtres "réduitent" dans le dock, mais juste les fenêtres à l'écran, c'est pas top je trouve...  Si j'ai plusieurs fenêtre textedit dans le dock ce n'est pas pratique de les retrouver même avec la fonction "fenêtre de l'application" puisque dans ce cas il me mélange les fenêtres des fichiers ouverts avec l'historique des anciens fichiers ouverts, mais plus utilisés. Une horreur !

Sinon je m'habitue tranquillement à ce nouveau système qui n'est pas trop mal même si je ne le trouve pas non plus transcendant. 
Merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Octobre 2012)

Kerala a dit:


> Mail est depuis cette mise à jour une véritable catastrophe car il met pas loin de 10 secondes pour m'afficher un e-mail
> 
> Le dock n'est plus aussi fluide il saccade,


Quelle configuration (machine, RAM) qui pourrait expliquer les ralentissements ?


----------



## Kerala (8 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quelle configuration (machine, RAM) qui pourrait expliquer les ralentissements ?



iMac 24" Intel Core 2 Duo 2,8GHz et 4Giga de Ram


----------



## big41 (8 Octobre 2012)

Moi j'envisage de plus en plus de repasser à Lion 
C'est la première fois que je suis aussi en colère sur une MAJ d'&#63743;, la 10.8.2 
J'ai toujours cette saloperie de fermeture du MBP qui est longue, loooongue...
Bon c'est plus rapide qu'un PC mais ça met plus de temps que pour l'ouverture, et j'ai un SSD 
Ce WE j'ai réinstallé Lion en Clean Instal avant de remettre ML, et bien tant que j'avais Lion tout marchais normalement (ou presque), sauf des apps ML que je n'avais pas du au fait que j'ai repris toute ma sauvegarde TM.
Je pensais qu'il y avait une m...de dans la bibliothèque qui ralentissait mon MBP mais j'i quand même repris la sauvegarde par paresse.
Et bien ce n'est que lorsque j'ai mis ML que ça a recommencé, temps de fermeture super long avec roue dentée qui tourne.
En gros plus de 20s pour fermer contre 17s pour le boot.
Ok je n'ai pas toujours le chrono en main mais ça fait ch...r quand on est habitué à une fermeture en un clin d'oeil.

Toujours pas d'idée pour mon problème ?
Je suis le seul avec ce soucis ?


----------



## nemrod22 (8 Octobre 2012)

Tu ne seras pas le seul à repasser sous Lion...
Pas une seconde je regrette mon choix


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

mon Mac principal est revenu sous SL , ça m'a pris du temps pour tout remettre à la main j'en ai profité pour mettre un SDD et je suis tranquille ouf
pas près de retourner sous lion ou ML que j'ai gardé sous mon MBP 2010 dont l'utilisation n'est pas professionnelle .Ca me permettra comme ça de suivre l'évolution sans crainte pour le contenu important.
j'avoue une certaine inquiétude à propos du nouvel iTunes annonc&#279; après le traitement subit par la malheureuse application podcasts ....


----------



## Le teto (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Sur Imac 27 core2duo avec 8 Go de Ram, ML ne me pose aucun problème si ce n'est que des multiples coupures Wifi. Obligé de désactiver et d'activer plusieurs fois le wifi, à la reprise de veille systématiquement, parfois même pendant que je surfe 

Je craque donc j'ai commandé des plug CPL 

J'ai essayé le truc de changer la config "automatique" en config "maison" dans les préfréences réseaux, puis de changer dans l'option "avancé..." "matériel" "MTU" configurer "manuellement" puis MTU "personnaliser" avec la valeur 1483.

C'était un truc donné sur un forum mais cela n'a rien amené de mieux.

Voilà ...


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Octobre 2012)

Salut Kerala,

J'ai posté une solution il y a à peine quelques jours pour mail!
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/recuperation-mail-manuelle-1202069.html

j'espère que ça t'aidera.

Par contre, mon MBPr avec 16Go de RAM, rame sur des pdf un peu lourd que mon macbook unibody avec 4Go ouvrait en tirant la langue mais ça allait...la ça bloque carrément l'ordi pendant plusieurs secondes et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit...


----------



## big41 (9 Octobre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Tu ne seras pas le seul à repasser sous Lion...
> Pas une seconde je regrette mon choix


Ouais mais ce n'est quand même pas normal 
J'ai déjà eu quelques soucis avec des MAJ mais pas à ce point là.
Et quand je lis les différents problèmes des uns et des autres je me demande ce que fout &#63743; ???
Bon moi c'est encore pas trop grave parce que mon MBP a gardé ses performances que ce soit pour le boot ou ensuite pour le lancement des applications.
J'ai quelques soucis, comme une fois ou deux un blocage complet du Mac (super chiant, obligé de forcer l'extinction), iTunes qui ne veux pas reconnaitre parfois mes iPhone/iPad et mon imprimante multifonctions Wi-Fi qui ne veux plus scanner en Wi-Fi alors qu'elle est toujours reconnu par le MBP de ma chérie.
J'ai pas le temps cette semaine mais dès que je peu je fais une clean instal' de Lion avec installation des fichiers en manuel (sans TM) et je verrais bien ce que ça donne.


----------



## Kerala (9 Octobre 2012)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Salut Kerala,
> 
> J'ai posté une solution il y a à peine quelques jours pour mail!
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/recuperation-mail-manuelle-1202069.html
> ...



Merci Ralph_


----------



## Fraaldr45 (10 Octobre 2012)

Hier soir, 
J'ai eu un plantage complet de mon iMac de 2009 avec ces 8go de ram sous 10.8.2.
Il grattait, il grattait, 
A peine eu le temps d'aller dans le moniteur.
Les 8go bouffé par la mémoire résidente. un cercle tout rouge. 
Seul safari, mail et itunes étaient lancés. et celles en tache de fond (5).
Il m'a été pas possible de faire la commande "Purge" dans le terminal.
J'ai du faire un reset "sauvage" pour pouvoir réutiliser mon iMac normalement.
Cela vous a déjà arriver?


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2012)

Non. Dans ce genre de situation, il faut commencer par regarder les journaux du système (utilitaire Console).


----------



## Fraaldr45 (10 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour Bompi,
Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Mais le mac était figé, plus rien ne répondait.
RAS dans la console journal système.
Que me conseille tu de faire? un Reset Pram?


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Octobre 2012)

Passage sous ML (10.8.2) en clean install de mon MBP fin 2011 ,
aucun des soucis signalés , mail , connection en sortie de veille &#8230;
Seul la lenteur à la fermeture est bien presente , sinon ça roule


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2012)

Fraaldr45 a dit:


> Bonjour Bompi,
> Je suis d'accord avec toi.
> Mais le mac était figé, plus rien ne répondait.
> RAS dans la console journal système.
> Que me conseille tu de faire? un Reset Pram?


Ça ne mange pas de pain. Tu peux aussi redémarrer une fois en mode sans échec (touche shift enfoncée) histoire de nettoyer les caches.

Vérifie aussi l'état du disque, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Octobre 2012)

Le teto a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur Imac 27 core2duo avec 8 Go de Ram, ML ne me pose aucun problème si ce n'est que des multiples coupures Wifi. Obligé de désactiver et d'activer plusieurs fois le wifi, à la reprise de veille systématiquement, parfois même pendant que je surfe
> ...
> ...



J'ai posté la même chose un peu plus haut : http://forums.macg.co/12404117-post1047.html
Donc je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème Maigre consolation mais bon on peut se dire que le Pb vient bien de ML et non d'un quelconque logiciel qui foutrait le b.
cordialement JPP


----------



## Fraaldr45 (10 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ne mange pas de pain. Tu peux aussi redémarrer une fois en mode sans échec (touche shift enfoncée) histoire de nettoyer les caches.
> 
> Vérifie aussi l'état du disque, on ne sait jamais.



J'ai fait le reser du Pram.
Le disque est ok ainsi que les autorisations.
Je vais suivre ton conseil de nettoyer les caches. 
Cela ne lui fera pas de mal. Pourtant j'ai fais une clean install récemment mais bon.


----------



## Alex44600 (12 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, tout nouveau sur le forum, j'ai un imac 2,7 ghz et 4go avec 10.8.2, comme tout le monde j'ai constaté des ralentissements importants et des bugs à la fermeture des logiciels. Je n'ai pas lu l'ensemble des 54 pages de messages sur ce post, j'avoue... J'ai donc deux questions très simples... Est-il utile avec ma configuration de rester sur mountain ? (et sinon comment revenir à la version 10.7 ?). Merci à vous


----------



## Somchay (13 Octobre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Tu ne seras pas le seul à repasser sous Lion...
> Pas une seconde je regrette mon choix



moi si je regrette... bien sûr le retour sur Lion a résolu les problèmes que j'avais sous ML et mon MBP refonctionne maintenant à merveille... mais c'est trop triste de devoir revenir en arrière alors qu'une nouvelle version devrait apporter encore plus de plaisir   Surtout que je n'ai pas "sauté dessus" puisque j'ai attendu la version 10.8.2 

Bref, beaucoup d'amertume pour l'instant, on verra bien ce que le futur nous réserve et je ne manquerai pas de faire un nouvel essai a la sortie de 10.8.3...


----------



## nemrod22 (13 Octobre 2012)

Somchay a dit:


> moi si je regrette... bien sûr le retour sur Lion a résolu les problèmes que j'avais sous ML et mon MBP refonctionne maintenant à merveille... mais c'est trop triste de devoir revenir en arrière alors qu'une nouvelle version devrait apporter encore plus de plaisir   Surtout que je n'ai pas "sauté dessus" puisque j'ai attendu la version 10.8.2
> 
> Bref, beaucoup d'amertume pour l'instant, on verra bien ce que le futur nous réserve et je ne manquerai pas de faire un nouvel essai a la sortie de 10.8.3...



Oui vu comme ça tu as raison...
C'est frustrant


----------



## kolop (16 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,

Ca va faire 20 ans que je suis sur Mac et c'est la 1ère fois que j'ai que des problèmes avec ce lion des montagnes, j'ai l'impression de me retrouver avec les ennuis que j'avais avec le système 7.5. Je vais retourner sur Lion grâce à ce lien.<http://maxime.sh/2012/03/desinstaller-mountain-lion-pour-revenir-a-lion/>.


----------



## kaboum (16 Octobre 2012)

bon, pour ne pas faire que se plaindre sur ce forum, je voulais témoigner du fait que depuis 10.8.2 ma batterie (MBP début 2012) va BIEN mieux!
Je tiens facile 6h à la B.U. avec juste wi-fi, pages, chrome et lecture de podcast sous MPlayer.
Luminosité à 4 buchettes, c'est p-ê ça le secret?!?

Allez, bonne journée!


----------



## Ryohei (16 Octobre 2012)

Est-ce que Mountain Lion inclut garage band ? (oui je sais, c'est un peu bêbête comme question xD)

Ah et, j'ai lu ici que Mountain Lion prend pas mal de ram. Si je décide de passer à Mountain Lion, est-ce qu'il me faudra plus de ram (8 au lieu de 4) ?


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2012)

4 GB suffisent [mon MBA]. 8 GB, c'est mieux [mon MBP].

De fait, sur mon MBP, je tourne à environ 5 GB de mémoire occupée. Donc pour ainsi dire jamais de _swap_ (juste 256 MB ou 512 MB parce que le système a parfois des accès de débilité).

Tandis que sur le MBA, il y a du _swap_. Mais le disque SSD le rend moins nuisible qu'avec un disque classique.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2012)

Ryohei a dit:


> Est-ce que Mountain Lion inclut garage band ? (oui je sais, c'est un peu bêbête comme question xD)


Garage Band fait partie de la suite iLife (iPhoto, iMovie, Garage Band), qui t'est "offerte" quand tu achètes un ordinateur neuf, fourni avec Mountain Lion.

Les 3 applications en question sont mises à ta disposition sur le Mac App Store, tu as juste à les accepter et les télécharger.

Mais quand tu achètes Mountain Lion sur l'Appstore, non, Garage Band ne vient pas avec.

Tu achètes seulement l'OS 10.8.x.


----------



## Ryohei (16 Octobre 2012)

Merci à vous deux ^^

J'ai eu le mac avec Lion dessus (et les logiciels). Donc ça veut dire que si je prends Mountain Lion, je n'aurai plus ces logiciels ? :/


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2012)

Si, si tu les gardes, pas de problème.

Ca ne change rien aux applications que tu as déjà.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (16 Octobre 2012)

elles sont juste pas mises a jour 
j'ai encore la suite Ilife de l'epoque de Leopard alors que je suis sous Mountain Lion (enfin, faudrait que je les y remettent car virees par la clean install).

Par contre maintenant, si on achete un amc, ils filent toujorus le DVD de Ilife dedans ? (ou bien faut se pecho l'appstore?)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Par contre maintenant, si on achete un Mac, ils filent toujours le DVD de Ilife dedans ? (ou bien faut se pecho l'appstore?)


Quand tu achètes un ordinateur neuf (fourni avec Lion ou Mountain Lion), les 3 applications de iLife sont mises à ta disposition sur le Mac App Store, tu as juste à les accepter et les télécharger, gratuitement.

Pas de DVD fourni.


----------



## Ryohei (16 Octobre 2012)

Ah c'est parfait alors  Merci !


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Octobre 2012)

Kerala a dit:


> Le truc qui m'agace aussi, c'est que des logiciels comme texteedite garde tout l'historique des fichiers que j'ai consultés à partir de ce logiciel. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour supprimer cet historique.



TextEdit > Fichier > Ouvrir l'élément récent > Effacer le menu
Ça marche pas ?


----------



## chafpa (16 Octobre 2012)

Cela fonctionne très bien. 

Par contre, pour vider le presse-papier si il y a une solution autre que de redémarrer le Mac, suis preneur.


----------



## Jacques L (16 Octobre 2012)

Onyx > nettoyage > corbeille


----------



## chafpa (17 Octobre 2012)

Non, cela n'efface pas le contenu du presse-papier.

Toutefois, la piste était bonne. En testant j'ai trouvé la solution dans Onyx. C'est nettoyage > Utilisateur et là je n'ai plus rien dans la PP.

Merci.


----------



## Jacques L (17 Octobre 2012)

j'avais mal lu, je croyais que c'était la corbeille :rose:


----------



## Kerala (17 Octobre 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> TextEdit > Fichier > Ouvrir l'élément récent > Effacer le menu
> Ça marche pas ?



Merci, c'est parfait, ça marche...


----------



## MacBernard (17 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Fais-toi plaisir :
> 
> Dans le Terminal : chflags nohidden ~/Library/
> Touche entrée.



Bonjour,
Je n'ai jamais pratiqué le Terminal et en tentant de suivre ton conseil pour retrouver Ma Bibliothèque j'ai paniqué à l'idée de foutre un sacré merdier.
Je tiens à retrouver cette bibliothèque pour faire une restauration, car depuis le 10.8.2 j'ai perdu un dossier entier de signets dans Safari et tous mes signets dans Google.
Lorsque je veux faire une restauration soit par Time Machine soit par CopyCarbon une fenêtre me dis qu'on ne peut pas remplacer un dossier qui est invisible.
Merci par avance de tes conseils.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 sous Lion et Mountain Lion, la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur est masquée (pour éviter des mauvaises manipulations), mais bien entendu elle existe toujours.

Pour la révéler : barre de menu du Finder, cliquer sur "Aller", puis sur la touche Alt : la Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.

(ou appuyer sur Alt, et cliquer sur "Aller", c'est la même chose).
_
(La commande dans le Terminal sert à rendre la Bibliothèque visible en permanence comme elle l'était avant Lion)_


----------



## MacBernard (17 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> sous Lion et Mountain Lion, la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur est masquée (pour éviter des mauvaises manipulations), mais bien entendu elle existe toujours.
> 
> ...



Merci Renaud31


----------



## chafpa (18 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Pour la révéler : barre de menu du Finder, cliquer sur "Aller", puis sur la touche Alt : la Bibliothèque apparait dans la liste.


Ou installer Mountain Tweaks pour la faire apparaitre d'une manière permanente.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Ou installer Mountain Tweaks pour la faire apparaitre d'une manière permanente.


avec l'inconvénient probable de devoir refaire la manip à la prochaine màj de ML.

Alors que si on glisse l'icône de la bibliothèque dans la barre d'outils d'une fenêtre du Finder, on a accès à notre bibliothèque d'un clic, de façon immédiate et sans souci pour a prochaine màj de ML (et même de 10.9 si on l'installe par dessus ML).


----------



## Xian (18 Octobre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Ou installer Mountain Tweaks pour la faire apparaitre d'une manière permanente.


J'allais le dire. C'est très pratique, avec des tas de fonctions, plus sexy que les commandes du terminal et gratuit (donationware). Cela permet notamment d'enlever le simili-cuir du carnet d'adresses et du calendrier et de remettre ce bon vieil inox brossé.


----------



## aurelienlewin (18 Octobre 2012)

*Je suis abasourdi.*

Venant de passer d'un MacBook Pro (2010, i7, 4G, SSD, OSX Lion) à un Air (2012, i5, 8G, SSD, OSX ML), j'allais quasiment rendre la machine à Apple.

L'ayant de suite incriminée pour ses lenteurs, ces légers lags (défilement de pages web abrupte), temps de mise à l'arrêt, freeze des paramètres système, du retour de veille... j'ai finalement essayé la même configuration sous Lion. 


...


*Et là, le bât blesse.*

Cet OS est certes abouti d'un point de vue marketing : le partage, iCloud parfaitement intégré, l'interface utilisateur peaufinée, les actions nécessitant moins de clics... félicitation.

Mais son optimisation (au sens de répartition des tâches vers la carte graphique, le processeur: la gourmandise CPU en gros) a été *clairement bâclée.*


...


Je me suis d'abord dit : _Apple, ça devient n'importe quoi. Quid de la finition parfaite, de l'expérience utilisateur poussée à son paroxysme?_

*Et puis j'ai compris.* Quoi de mieux que de sortir un OS moyennement terminé (des parties sont encore en anglais dans les réglages!) et manquant de réactivité ; pour pousser l'utilisateur d'une machine plus ancienne à upgrader ?

Ils corrigeront ces erreurs. Ils optimiseront. Petit à petit. L'utilisateur aura alors la nette impression que sa nouvelle machine permet enfin de supporter un gros monstre d'OS. 



Un peu déçu et nostalgique de Snow Léopard qui reste ma mouture favorite. Un peu déçu aussi de ne pas pouvoir profiter de ma nouvelle machine dans un environnement sain et réactif.


----------



## MacBernard (18 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> avec l'inconvénient probable de devoir refaire la manip à la prochaine màj de ML.
> 
> Alors que si on glisse l'icône de la bibliothèque dans la barre d'outils d'une fenêtre du Finder, on a accès à notre bibliothèque d'un clic, de façon immédiate et sans souci pour a prochaine màj de ML (et même de 10.9 si on l'installe par dessus ML).



Merci Sly54

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------




chafpa a dit:


> Ou installer Mountain Tweaks pour la faire apparaitre d'une manière permanente.



Restons simple si ce n'est pas indispensable d'autant que ML me paraît un tantinet chatouilleux, dans l'exercice de ses fonctions. Je reviendrais à SL.
Merci tout de même chafpa


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Mes parents ont demandé à avoir mountain lion et on leur a dit de prendre un apple care, est-ce normal ? Combien est-ce que cela coûte ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Ryohei a dit:


> Mes parents ont demandé à avoir mountain lion et on leur a dit de prendre un apple care, est-ce normal ? Combien est-ce que cela coûte ?



Cela dépend de la machine qu'ils vont acheter


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Non c'est bon, j'ai eu une réponse de mes parents ^^ On a déjà le mac et on peut avoir mountain lion gratuitement (dans les 30 jours après l'achat). Mais je pensais que l'apple care allait être payant (apparemment non, suffirait de montrer la facture). Je croise les doigts ^^"""


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Ryohei a dit:


> Non c'est bon, j'ai eu une réponse de mes parents ^^ On a déjà le mac et on peut avoir mountain lion gratuitement (dans les 30 jours après l'achat). Mais je pensais que l'apple care allait être payant (apparemment non, suffirait de montrer la facture). Je croise les doigts ^^"""



*C'est confus ... l'Apple Care est payant, donc ils l'ont payé d'entrée ou ils ne l'ont pas encore pris, donc pas payé.*


> Mais je pensais que l'apple care allait être payant



*Ce qu'ils ont*, c'est le droit d'installer Mountain Lion, droit accordé d'office suite à l'achat d'une machine éligible. 





> (dans les 30 jours après l'achat)


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Hum ok :/ Cela me semblait trop beau... On verra bien, mais merci en tout cas.


----------



## chafpa (18 Octobre 2012)

L'Apple Care d'un simple iMac 21,5" vaut 179  alors s'ils ont payés cela sans le savoir


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Moi je le savais  Mais je voulais quand même savoir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'éviter une telle dépense ^^"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Ryohei a dit:


> Moi je le savais  Mais je voulais quand même savoir s'il n'y avait pas moyen d'éviter une telle dépense ^^"



Il vaut mieux la prendre, au plus tard quelques jours avant le terme d'un an dès l'achat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il vaut mieux la prendre, au plus tard quelques jours avant le terme d'un an dès l'achat



Pour mon iMac actuel, qui a franchi le cap des 1 an en août, je ne l'ai pas pris et pour les précédents je ne l'avais pas fait et n'en ayant pas eu besoin, j'ai économisé plusieurs fois le montant de l'Apple Care.


----------



## Jacques L (18 Octobre 2012)

idem pour moi, je pense que j'ai eu au moins un mac gratuit depuis le temps


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2012)

Faut le reconnaître, j'ai payé pour rien, il se pourrait que je jouerai avec le feu en ne prenant pas l'apple care avec ma prochaine machine   

N'importe comment la 1ère année on est couvert à 100% :hein:


----------



## Kerala (22 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quelle configuration (machine, RAM) qui pourrait expliquer les ralentissements ?


Je reviens juste pour dire que mon dock ne saccade plus du tout depuis à l'instant et sans que je ne fasse quoi que ce soit Le machin s'est remis en marche comme si ne rien n'était alors que cela saccadait vraiment à mort. Bizarre bizarre.


----------



## Bast6 (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Je poste ça ici vu que je n'ai ce problème que depuis la dernière mise à jour d'OS X Mountain Lion.

Mon économiseur d'écran ne se lance plus ! Il est réglé sur "après une minute" et les autres options d'économie d'énergie sont sur "jamais" depuis que j'ai acheté le Mac (en 2009). Sous Snow Leopard et au début de Mountain Lion, ça ne me le faisait pas.

Maintenant, quand je démarre le Mac et que j'attends une minute, ça fonctionne sans problème mais après un moment d'utilisation dès que je le lache l'économiseur d'écran ne se lance plus. J'ai Twitterrific et Sparrow Lite ouverts en permanence et d'habitude ça ne pose pas de problème. (vu que je les ouvre dès le démarrage de l'ordinateur et que l'économiseur d'écran se lance quand même !)

Je soupçonne un problème avec Firefox (il est à jour) mais je n'en suis pas certain et surtout je ne comprends absolument pas d'où ça peut venir.

Si quelqu'un arrive à me sortir de la panade j'lui serais très reconnaissant. 
(j'ai déjà réparé les permission, et lancé la dernière version d'Onyx où tout apparait nickel et j'ai également lancé tous les scripts de maintenance)


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Octobre 2012)

Voici 4 jours que je suis sur Mountain (version achetée je préfère le dire pour ceux qui pourraient croire que le bug vient d'une version pirate).

Et bien j'ai eu un beau crash Finder depuis ce matin... Une fenêtre de rapport d'erreur du Finder qui ne cesse de s'afficher. Il m'est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit. Dès que je vais sur un Space différent il revient sur celui du rapport. Impossible aussi de relancer le Finder.

Il me dit que le fichier qui pose problème se trouve dans le Coresystème>Finder.

D'autant plus qu'hier il m'a déjà fait une erreur assez énorme qui annonçait la couleur d'aujourd'hui comme celle-ci :






Je vais réparer les autorisations mais je me demande si cela servira à quelque chose.

je précise que ce fut une clean installe et que j'ai rapatrié mes données come je l'ai toujours fais avec les autres OS sans aucun soucis. 

Je n'ai pas touché au système et donc je suis étonné d'avoir mon premier Bug Finder au point de ne plus pouvoir rien faire.


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2012)

On peut cependant penser qu'à un moment où un autre tu as ajouté (installé ou copié) un élément datant un peu et prévu pour un processeur PowerPC...
Dans une autre session (c-à-d pour un autre utilisateur), ça donne quoi ?


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Octobre 2012)

Non j'ai rien ajouté au système ni dans les préférences.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2012)

En plus de ce qu'a dit Bompi, peut être qu'appliquer la dernière màj combo de ML réglerait le problème


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Octobre 2012)

Je vais essayer la partition cachée de Mountain pour réparer tout ça... A voir si cette partition est efficace....


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2012)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Non j'ai rien ajouté au système ni dans les préférences.


Comment as-tu rapatrié les éléments de la précédente installation ?


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Octobre 2012)

Manuellement mais rien qui n'aille dans les dossiers système rassure toi.

Bon j'ai lancé la partition de restauration (venue des idées de Windows à l'époque lol) d'Apple... 

Cela m'a tous remis nikel sans perdre mes données. Donc excellente idée venue du monde PC.

Ouf, merci en tout cas pour vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2012)

Je ne pensais pas aux dossiers systèmes mais aux dossiers de ta bibliothèque. Mais puisque c'est réglé.


----------



## vampire1976 (31 Octobre 2012)

je n'ai rien touché et pour mes softs je les ai tous réinstallé en clean installe aussi. Cette méthode marchait très bien sur les autres OS car c'et la méthode d'installation dite de première fois...

Mais là, il en a pas voulu je ne sais pourquoi. Mais merci bien


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2012)

Le mystère s'épaissit, alors...


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le mystère s'épaissit, alors...



La coagulation peut-être ......
Je sors. ^^


----------



## andr3 (31 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le mystère s'épaissit, alors...



Maïzena for OS/X


----------



## Jacti (1 Novembre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> J'ai aussi une question concernant les sauvegardes TM sur NAS, sont-elles fonctionnelles d'entrée de jeu ou faut-il encore attendre une MAJ de NAS? (c'est l'élément qui me bloque principalement pour le moment)


J'ai un NAS Synology DS411j (4 disques de 2 To chacun montés en raid hybride, le montage par défaut). Je fais les sauvegardes par Time Machine de mon iMac et de mon Mac Pro. Il n'y a aucun problème. j'ai acheté un NAS Synology car je savais qu'il était compatible Time Machine. Ce n'est pas le cas de tous les NAS.


----------



## chafpa (1 Novembre 2012)

Jacti a dit:


> J'ai un NAS Synology DS411j (4 disques de 2 To chacun montés en raid hybride, le montage par défaut).


Et tu en es satisfait car j'ai posé la question sur leur forum et je me suis tapé dans un mur d'hyper-spécialistes et de snobards.


----------



## Jacti (1 Novembre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Et tu en es satisfait car j'ai posé la question sur leur forum et je me suis tapé dans un mur d'hyper-spécialistes et de snobards.



J'en suis très satisfait. J'ai une clé USB "Roxio Easy VHS to DVD for Mac" (reliée à un magnétoscope qui ne sert qu'à cela et à l'iMac) pour numériser des anciennes K7 VHS. Je stocke les résultats sur le NAS (c'est en fait la bibliothèque de films iTunes de l'iMac de ma femme). Moi j'ai la bibliothèque iTunes de musique (1000 de mes CD échantillonnés) sur un des disques de mon Mac Pro. Elle regarde les films (qui sont sur le NAS donc) sur la télé du salon via l'iTunes de son iMac et l'Apple TV en wifi. Il n'y a aucun problème. Mes deux sauvegardes Time Machine (iMac et Mac Pro) sont également sur le NAS. Je n'ai aucun problème. Il est facile à administrer. Ma femme a un compte utilisateur, j'ai un compte administrateur. Il fait aussi du multimédia : on a accès à quantité de radio du Web, on peut faire du NZB en coupant l'ordinateur. Mon NAS Synology est relié à mon routeur Netgear en Ethernet.
En conclusion, j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## big41 (2 Novembre 2012)

Jacti a dit:


> J'en suis très satisfait. J'ai une clé USB "Roxio Easy VHS to DVD for Mac" (reliée à un magnétoscope qui ne sert qu'à cela et à l'iMac) pour numériser des anciennes K7 VHS. Je stocke les résultats sur le NAS (c'est en fait la bibliothèque de films iTunes de l'iMac de ma femme). Moi j'ai la bibliothèque iTunes de musique (1000 de mes CD échantillonnés) sur un des disques de mon Mac Pro. Elle regarde les films (qui sont sur le NAS donc) sur la télé du salon via l'iTunes de son iMac et l'Apple TV en wifi. Il n'y a aucun problème. Mes deux sauvegardes Time Machine (iMac et Mac Pro) sont également sur le NAS. Je n'ai aucun problème. Il est facile à administrer. Ma femme a un compte utilisateur, j'ai un compte administrateur. Il fait aussi du multimédia : on a accès à quantité de radio du Web, on peut faire du NZB en coupant l'ordinateur. Mon NAS Synology est relié à mon routeur Netgear en Ethernet.
> En conclusion, j'en suis très satisfait.


J'ai un DS411Slim mais je ne l'ai pas encore configurer pour TM.
Il faut dédier un volume à TM ?
Actuellement j'ai deux disque de 500Go en Raid SHR qui sont bientôt plein.
Je compte en ajouter deux de 1To pour les vidéos et libérer les deux de 500 pour TM.
Et comme chapta je trouve que le forum NAS Synology est pas très "convivial" :hein:
Donc même si je suis un peu (beaucoup) hors sujet, j'aimerais savoir comment:
- ajouter deux disques mais sans les rajouter au volume des deux existant (je veux au final un volume de 500Go et un de 1To)
- transferer ce qu'il y a sur le premier volume sur le nouveau créé
- configurer le volume de 500G pour TM
- dire à TM qu'il y aura deux disque à gérer, le DDE et le NAS (mais ça je crois qu'avec l'utilitaire de TM ça doit aller).

Merci et fin du HS


----------



## Jacti (2 Novembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> J'ai un DS411Slim mais je ne l'ai pas encore configurer pour TM.
> Il faut dédier un volume à TM ?
> Actuellement j'ai deux disque de 500Go en Raid SHR qui sont bientôt plein.
> Je compte en ajouter deux de 1To pour les vidéos et libérer les deux de 500 pour TM.
> ...



Je ne sais pas répondre à tes questions. Comme je l'ai mentionné, je suis en Raid Hybride. Je vois mes 4 disques comme un seul. Ce mode fait que de 8 To, j'ai environ 5,5 To utiles. Si un disque tombe en panne, je ne perds rien. Pour la TM, i suffit de créer un dossier sur le NAS et d'indiquer à TM que c'est là qu'il faut faire la sauvegarde.
Pour tes autres questions, peut-être que les réponses sont dans la doc.


----------



## big41 (2 Novembre 2012)

Jacti a dit:


> Je ne sais pas répondre à tes questions. Comme je l'ai mentionné, je suis en Raid Hybride. Je vois mes 4 disques comme un seul. Ce mode fait que de 8 To, j'ai environ 5,5 To utiles. Si un disque tombe en panne, je ne perds rien. Pour la TM, i suffit de créer un dossier sur le NAS et d'indiquer à TM que c'est là qu'il faut faire la sauvegarde.
> Pour tes autres questions, peut-être que les réponses sont dans la doc.



Merci 
Moi aussi je suis en RAID Hybride mais sur deux disques pour l'instant, j'envisage l'achat de deux disque supplémentaire mais je ne veux pas les associer au volume existant mais au contraire créer un nouveau volume.
J'ai bien essayé une fois de créer un dossier et de lui affecter TM mais il n'y a pas de limitation de volume, c'est à dire que TM va prendre toute la place à terme, et j'ai pas trouvé comment lui limité l'espace.
Donc avec deux HDD de 500Go j'aurai une sauvegarde TM en RAID SHR et les deux autres toujours en RAID SHR pour les vidéos.
Bon je vais chercher et arrêter de polluer ce topic :rose:
Pardon à tous, fin du HS promis :rose:


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2012)

Alors je viens avec ma question de novice... :rose:



J'ai téléchargé puis installé Mountain Lion sur un DD externe. Un petit DD basique de 30 gigas.

Je ne sais pas ses "performances", mais ce ne doit pas être une "bombe".

Tout ceci pour tester ML sur mon MB Air de 2011, sous Lion, avec SSD.

Et le tester également sur le MB Air 2010 de ma femme, qui tourne sous Léopard.


Est ce que le fait de booter d'un DD externe peut expliquer cette extrême lenteur au démarrage et lancement des applis ?

Une fois éventuellement installé en direct sur les appareils, obtiendront nous réellement une utilisation beaucoup plus fluide ?


----------



## Kenny31 (4 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Alors je viens avec ma question de novice... :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est clair qu'un DD standard branché en USB (je présume) est très loin d'égaler le taux de transfert d'un SSD. Cette lenteur proviens sans doutes de là effectivement


----------



## big41 (4 Novembre 2012)

Pour essayer de résoudre le bug sur la lenteur de fermeture de 10.8.2, j'avais mis en doute mon SSD et j'avais alors installer le système sur un DDE connecté en Fire Wire à mon MBP.
Et c'était super lent au boot et le lancement des apps était interminable.
Donc oui les ralentissement que tu observes sont dûs à ton DDE.
Si tu veux essayer ML avant de l'adopter, fait un clone de ton MBA ou une sauvegarde TM puis installe ML, si ensuite ça ne te plais pas tu pourra toujours revenir en arrière.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2012)

Après un peu plus d'une semaine d'utilisation, je suis globalement satisfait.

Les "Plus produits" selon moi sont le centre de notification, que je trouve très bien en particulier pour les mails (la notification d'arrivée de nouveaux messages par message sur l'écran, je rêvais de l'avoir avec Mail !), et l'intégration plus poussée d'iCloud (pour les documents Pages que je peux enfin créer ou modifier sur mon Mac et qui atterrissent sur mon iPhone sans rien faire et inversement, et accessoirement les onglets iCloud de Safari).

A part ça, au début ça patinait mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre et je n'ai pour l'instant pas constaté de bug.


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2012)

Je pense vraiment me laisser tenter par l'installation.

La dictée vocale m'attire pas mal, d'autant qu'elle a l'air de pas mal fonctionner.

Par contre, j'ai quelques craintes:

1/ Suite Office Pro installée sur les deux MB Air. Elle va se retrouver dans mes applis si je monte Mountain ? Pas de soucis ? 

2/ J'ai déjà cloné mon Lion. Mais idem : si Mountain rame vraiment de trop, ce clone me permet de réinstaller Lion comme à l'origine ? Car je n'ai pas d'usb d'installation fournie.

Et dans ce cas, quid de la réinstallation d'Office ?? Car j'ai déjà utilisé mes trois clés d'activation ...:mouais:


----------



## Bast6 (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Je poste ça ici vu que je n'ai ce problème que depuis la dernière mise à jour d'OS X Mountain Lion.

Mon économiseur d'écran ne se lance plus ! Il est réglé sur "après une  minute" et les autres options d'économie d'énergie sont sur "jamais"  depuis que j'ai acheté le Mac (en 2009). Sous Snow Leopard et au début  de Mountain Lion, ça ne me le faisait pas.

Maintenant, quand je démarre le Mac et que j'attends une minute, ça  fonctionne sans problème mais après un moment d'utilisation dès que je  le lache l'économiseur d'écran ne se lance plus. J'ai Twitterrific et  Sparrow Lite ouverts en permanence et d'habitude ça ne pose pas de  problème. (vu que je les ouvre dès le démarrage de l'ordinateur et que  l'économiseur d'écran se lance quand même !)

Je soupçonne un problème avec Firefox (il est à jour) mais je n'en suis  pas certain et surtout je ne comprends absolument pas d'où ça peut  venir.

Si quelqu'un arrive à me sortir de la panade j'lui serais très reconnaissant. 
(j'ai déjà réparé les permission, et lancé la dernière version d'Onyx où  tout apparait nickel et j'ai également lancé tous les scripts de  maintenance)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> Il est réglé sur "après une  minute" et les autres options d'économie d'énergie sont sur "jamais"  depuis que j'ai acheté le Mac (en 2009). Sous Snow Leopard et au début  de Mountain Lion, ça ne me le faisait pas.


D'après un sujet récent du forum :
peut-être simplement régler la mise en veille de l'écran un peu avant le lancement de l'économiseur d'écran ?
(par exemple, 1 minute pour l'écran, et 2 minutes pour l'économiseur).


Sinon, tu as peut-être un vieux screensaver tiers qui n'est pas trop compatible avec 10.8.2, 
ou un bug avec un des logiciels que tu lances après l'ouverture de session.


----------



## Bast6 (4 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'après un sujet récent du forum :
> peut-être simplement régler la mise en veille de l'écran un peu avant le lancement de l'économiseur d'écran ?
> (par exemple, 1 minute pour l'écran, et 2 minutes pour l'économiseur).
> 
> ...



Je vote pour le bug car l'utilise un screensaver officiel d'OS X (Arabesque) et de toute façon ça me fait ce problème peu importe le screensaver.
En tout cas merci pour ta réponse. Je vais essayer de voir ce que j'ai d'ouvert qui pourrait poser problème.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> ça me fait ce problème peu importe le screensaver.


Quand même, parfois on oublie qu'on avait installé un screensaver tiers quelques années plus tôt
= vérifie dans les dossiers dédiés dans les Bibliothèques de Macintosh HD et de ta Maison.


----------



## Bast6 (4 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Quand même, parfois on oublie qu'on avait installé un screensaver tiers quelques années plus tôt
> = vérifie dans les dossiers dédiés dans les Bibliothèques de Macintosh HD et de ta Maison.


Les deux dossiers sont vides... Ce qui ne résout donc pas vraiment mon problème.
J'ai fait un scan avec Virus Barrier, juste au cas où, et il ne m'a rien trouvé. Je pense qu'il faudrait que je fasse une recherche dans les processus pour voir si y a pas un truc qui pourrait créer mon "bug". (à moins que ce soit parce que mon iMac est mid-2009 24 pouces avec un Core 2 Duo... Même si ce modèle était éligible à la mise à jour vers 10.8, peut-être qu'il y a des problèmes de compatibilité ?)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

Si tu as bien paramétré la mise en veille de l'écran avant le lancement de l'économiseur,
commence à chercher dans les Préférences Système > Autres (la ligne du bas).


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2012)

Je reviens...

J'ai "bossé" un peu cet après midi.

Tout d'abord, clone des deux macs.

Un clone de mon MB Air avec Lion.

Un clone du MB Air de ma femme avec Snow Léopard.


MAIS, et je ne sais pas si j'ai bien fait, j'ai fait les deux clones via C.C.C SUR UN SEUL et MEME disque dur externe partionné... ?

Un avis ?

Ensuite j'ai vérifié que les deux Mac bootaient bien sur le DDExterne et sur chacun des clones.

A priori, pas de problème.

J'ai donc fini par installer Mountain Lion sur le Mac de ma femme, mais sans faire de clean install...

Juste par le biais de Téléchargement via Apple Store puis installation directe (comme une mise à jour).


J'aimerais donc vos avis:

1/ Le fait de conserver mes deux clones (Snow et Lion) sur un même DD Externe peut il être problématique si besoin de récupérer l'un ou l'autre sur un des Mac ?

2/ Ne pas avoir fait une "clean" installation est il préjudiciable ? Et si oui, comment procéder ?

Merci de votre aide.

JF


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

Je réponds non à tes deux questions.

Avec deux bémols : une bonne sauvegarde est une sauvegarde en double (TM, Cloud, ) et sur deux supports différents (DDE, DVD, cloud), 
et il vaut mieux sauvegarder la partition Recovery (sur un support USB = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4848?viewlocale=fr_FR ) si tu n'as pas sauvegardé l'installeur.


----------



## Bast6 (4 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si tu as bien paramétré la mise en veille de l'écran avant le lancement de l'économiseur,
> commence à chercher dans les Préférences Système > Autres (la ligne du bas).



En fait j'ai tout essayé : mise en veille de l'écran avant l'économiseur, l'économiseur avant la mise en veille, juste l'un sans l'autre... Et dans tous les cas il ne se passe RIEN !
Et c'est finalement hyper aléatoire car je soupçonnais quelques messages plus haut que cela venait de Firefox mais en fait non puisque ce matin j'ai ouvert Firefox dès le démarrage de l'ordi et l'économiseur s'est lancé quand même... 

Cela pourrait-il avoir un rapport avec le lancement de VLC ? (à priori ça ne me l'a jamais fait mais bon)


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2012)

Merci.

J'ai fait également une sauvegarde de Recovery (uniquement de Snow Léopard pour le moment) mais toujours sur le même disque dur externe ... 

C'est bon ?

En fait, je comptais faire la sauvegarde de Recovery de Lion au moment où je me décide à installer Mountain sur mon Mac...

Pour résumer, mon DD Externe comporterait au final:

1/ Une partition avec Clone de Snow Léopard de ma femme
2/ Une partition avec Recovery du Snow Léopard

3/ Une partition avec Clone de mon Lion
4/ Une partition avec Recovery de mon Lion

5/ Une partition avec mes sauvegardes Time Machine...


Je ne sais pas trop si c'est sérieux... :mouais:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> Cela pourrait-il avoir un rapport avec le lancement de VLC ? (à priori ça ne me l'a jamais fait mais bon)


Peut-être le mettre à jour, 
ainsi que tous tes autres softs&#8230;



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------




jfkm a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop si c'est sérieux... :mouais:


Pas sérieux du tout !

= Recovery a évolué avec 10.8.1 puis 10.8.2 (ce n'est plus du tout celui de 10.7),

et il ne faut pas mettre TM et clones sur le même DDE (si tu perds le DDE, tu perds tout).


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2012)

C'est ce que je pensais ...

Je vais donc faire mes TM sur un autre externe.

Par contre, concernant recovery, je ne te suis pas bien:

Le clone du Mac de ma femme que j'ai fait, c'est bien le clone de Snow. Ok ? Donc c'est bien le recovery de Snow dont il me fallait une sauvegarde, non ? Même si maintenant il tourne sous Mountain ...?  Non ...? (si le but était de réinstaller snow...).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Problème de vocabulaire avec l'emploi du mot "recovery"...

Je laisse François t'expliquer


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2012)

Je réflechissais en attendant une de vos réponses..  et je pense avoir compris.


Je dis bien je pense ! En fait, le recovery permet en cas de crash de réinstaller l'OS ? Il faut donc que ce soit le "recovery" de l'OS installé sur la machine ?

Donc dans mon cas, le recovery du Mountain actuellement en place ...?

Bon ?

Maintenant, si l'idée est de réinstaller Snow, je boot sur mon clone de Snow, le réinstalle, et je refais ensuite une sauvegarde du recovery de snow en cas de pépin...

C'est ça ? :mouais:

Mais concernant Mountain, vu que je l'ai d'installé sur un autre DD externe, pas besoin de faire une sauvegarde de son recovery, lui ?...

Si un jour besoin de le réinstaller, je peux booter sur ce disque et réinstaller, non ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas de partition Recovery sous 10.6 : il y a un DVD.

Il y a une partition _Recovery HD_ en 10.7, une _Recovery 10.8_ en 10.8.0-1, et une _Recovery 10.8.2_ en 10.8.2 : ça se voit en redémarrant en mode Alt avec le disque externe branché.

Chaque partition Recovery est spécifique de son Système : elle permet de le réinstaller, et ses utilitaires sont spécifiques eux aussi.

Ton clone Lion est doublé de son _Recovery HD_ as-tu dit,
et ton Mac aura une _Recovery 10.8.2_ quand tu lui installeras 10.8.2 : c'est cette _Recovery 10.8.2_ que je te conseille de sauvegarder.


----------



## jfkm (4 Novembre 2012)

Exact... Pour le 10.6, j'ai une usb livrée avec le Mac...

C'est donc bien le recovery de Lion que j'ai sauvegardé.

Il faut maintenant que je sauvegarde celui de Mountain.

MAIS, si je garde mon Mountain qui est installé sur un petit DD Externe, la différence par rapport à une recovery, c'est quoi ?

Avec le recovery, je retrouve mes fichiers ?

C'est ça ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2012)

Recovery = http://www.macworld.com/article/1161088/hands_on_lion_recovery_mode.html

c'est Restauration OS X = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718?viewlocale=fr_FR


Ce n'est pas l'installeur, ce ne sont pas les données perso, ce n'est pas le Système,

c'est une partition qui permet de retélécharger l'installeur et d'accéder aux utilitaires de maintenance du Système.


Si tu as sauvegardé l'installeur, tu as sauvegardé les utilitaires aussi.


----------



## jfkm (5 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour la lecture ...
Cela va m'aider à appeler les choses par leur nom 

Bon, sinon, un petit retour sur Mountain qui est donc installé depuis hier sur le MacBook Air de ma femme.

Pour info, c'est un MB Air 2010, 1,86GHz, Core 2 DUO, 2 GO, SSD.

J'avais un peu peur de ce que j'avais lu depuis la sortie de Mountain.

Pour le moment, rien à signaler.

Pas de bugs particuliers, pas de soucis avec l'accroche du wifi domestique, rien de spécial.

Il est même plus performant au test allumage/exctinction que mon MB AIR 2011 4GO SSD qui tourne sous Lion.

J'attends encore un peu, et je pense me lancer pour le passage du mien sur Mountain...

L'autonomie en batterie m&#8217;inquiète aussi un peu.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2012)

Je suis passé à Mountain Lion samedi : la 10.8.2 est stable, et j'avais le temps.

Moi qui riais de lire ceux qui commentaient leur mise à jour/niveau en disant que Safari était devenue une fusée, j'ai dû me résoudre à penser la même chose : Safari est devenu une fusée.
Mais j'avais désinstallé FlashPlayer (et Java) avant la mise à niveau&#8230; (sur les bons conseils de _Vous et Votre Mac 83_). 

Des bonnes surprises : un Utilitaire de Disque qui ne signale plus grand chose à propos des permissions, ma Recherche enregistrée dans la barre latérale qui me trouve d'un coup les fichiers système invisibles, de "vieux" softs qui se révèlent compatibles sans la bénédiction (ni la malédiction) de RoaringApps. :love:


Juste un gag avec mon clone CCC, qui m'a orienté vers le _system.log_ où s'affichaient les messages 
_sandboxd[531] ([427]): Mail(427) deny file-read-data Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist_
et _kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(531) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd_ :
détruire le _com.apple.mail.plist_ de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD les a fait disparaître.

De nouveaux messages récurrents y sont apparus après l'utilisation de fseventer : eux n'ont pas résisté à la disparition du plist de fseventer dans les Préférences de mon compte. 
Sont sympathiques les débuts du sandboxing généralisé&#8230;


Je vais maintenant pouvoir découvrir les fonctions de Mountain = j'ai le temps avant 10.9.2/3 !


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2012)

Voilà maintenant plus d'un mois que je teste ML (toujours en 10.8.1) et j'avoue que je suis assez conquis par ce nouvel OS (ma référence était Snow Leopard).

Réactivité au rendez-vous (OK, je suis sur un SSD, ça doit aider), stabilité (pas de plantages pour l'instant, mais je touche du bois ), ergonomie, efficacité

Parmi les points que j'aime bcp :

le nouveau Mail, sa présentation (un peu de temps est nécessaire pour bien l'appréhender), sa capacité (enfin !) de rechercher dans plusieurs champs simultanément,
Safari, vraiment plus rapide que les versions précédentes,
la présentation globale,
les "gestes" (gesture ?) assez cool (sur un portable, évidemment, et sur un fixe avec le Trackpad Apple)
le renforcement de la sécurité (là, c'est parce que je l'ai lu , mais j'aime bien le "_autoriser les applications téléchargées de_")
la refonte de certaines préférences système
TM sur plusieurs disques
le centre de notification (pour ce que j'en ai compris et pour le peu d'usage que j'en aie)
le plaisir de la découverte :love:


Par contre, j'aime bcp moins

le Calendrier et l'impossibilité de choisir l'espace entre deux rappels (cf. ce fil)
le launchpad (doublon avec le Dock)
l'iOS_isation_ de MacOS qui me fait un peu craindre le futur :afraid:


Je suis donc content de mon passage à ML et je vais pouvoir envisager de passer ma machine pro également sous ML. P'tet pour Noel, quand j'aurai un peu de temps devant moi


----------



## jfkm (5 Novembre 2012)

Sur quels types de machine avez vous migré sur Mountain ?

MB Air de 2010 et 2011 pour ma part.


Quels sont vos retours (si portables...) sur l'autonomie batterie ? Une différence ?

Et quid du temps de démarrage/extinction ?

Merci !

JF


----------



## Sly54 (5 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Sur quels types de machine avez vous migré sur Mountain ?


MacPro 2008




jfkm a dit:


> Et quid du temps de démarrage/extinction ?


Très dépendant du type de disque (dur ou SSD), du nb d'applications / prefpanes / fontes / process &#8230; lancés au démarrage


----------



## jfkm (5 Novembre 2012)

Merci.

Je viens de l'installer sur mon MB AIR après celui de ma femme.

Une première énigme, concernant Power Nap...

Dans préférences, économiseur énergie, je trouve la fonction act/desact power nap en mode batterie sur le Mac de ma femme.

Mais pas sur le mien...

Une idée ?:mouais:


Mise à jour du SMC ????


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Une première énigme, concernant Power Nap...
> 
> Dans préférences, économiseur énergie, je trouve la fonction act/desact power nap en mode batterie sur le Mac de ma femme.
> 
> ...


Certains sont élus, d'autres pas = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5394?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## jfkm (5 Novembre 2012)

Mise à jour du SMC nécessaire, je confirme.

Power nap est apparu ensuite...


----------



## Jacques L (5 Novembre 2012)

Je suis presque complètement satisfait par ML, mais je dois être le seul chez qui safari est un vrai boulet, les temps de lecture des adresses est un vrai calvaire. Une idée pour que ça change?


----------



## jfkm (6 Novembre 2012)

Tu as fait la MAJ Safari ?  Car j'ai eu le cas moi même, avant d'effectuer cette dernière


----------



## Jacques L (6 Novembre 2012)

j'ai la version 6.0.1 mise en place avec ML  du coup je viens d'aller voir et je télécharge la 6.0.2 je vous tiens au courant, mais comme elle est toute récente, je pense qu'elle ne va pas résoudre un problème que j'avais et que les autres n'ont pas :rose:


----------



## jfkm (6 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part, quand je suis passé sur Mountain, hier, mon Safari était resté en 6.0.1

Il était lent... La barre de chargement très longue.

Après recherche MAJ sur Apple Store, il m'a sorti un "package", parmi lesquels la MAJ du SMC (qui m'a fait apparaitre Pawer Nap)  , ET de Safari en 6.0.2

Et Safari est devenu "normal"...


----------



## Jacques L (6 Novembre 2012)

si tu as plus d'info sur ton package, ça m'intéresse parce qu'avec comme mot clé, safari, package, pawer, nap, (?) et SMC, dans toutes les combinaisons ou individuellement je n'ai pas de réponse satisfaisante.
Sinon 6.0.2 ne change rien pour moi


----------



## jfkm (6 Novembre 2012)

Plus d'info, difficile... J'ai fait menu pomme, mise à jour logiciels.

Cela a (depuis Mountain), pour effet d'ouvrir directement l'Apple Store.

Là, dans les mises à jour, il m'a sorti plusieurs choses: une MAJ de Safari, une mise à jour du SMC, une mise à jour pour la prise en charge de certains appareils photos...

Et depuis cet ensemble de MAJ, Safari fonctionne effectivement mieux. :mouais:


----------



## nemrod22 (6 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Sur quels types de machine avez vous migré sur Mountain ?
> 
> MB Air de 2010 et 2011 pour ma part.
> 
> ...



Sur mon MBP late 2011 j'ai constaté une baisse sensible de l'autonomie, les ressources mémoires ont augmenté et puis je n'aime pas le centre de notification...

Au final j'ai pris 8Go de ram + un ssd... Mais je suis resté sous Lion


----------



## jfkm (6 Novembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse Nemrod.

Ma femme est pour sa part ravie de Mountain sur son Air.
Pour l'utilisation totalement bureautique dont elle en a l'usage, elle qui était jusqu'à présent réfractaire à l'informatique est forcément ravie de l'aspect ludique et tenant à se rapprocher de l'iOS de son iphone...

Pour ma part, le centre de notifications me sert beaucoup. J'ai une correspondance énorme avec ma clientèle uniquement basée sur les mails et beaucoup de rendez vous dans le Calendrier. 
Que ce soit sur iphone, où maintenant le Mac, les notifications sont activées dans tous les sens de peur de zapper quelque chose...

La dictée vocale est également appréciable au vue de mon utilisation.


Vue ta localisation, tu connais le magasin Symbiose de Saint Brieuc ? 

Je suis pour ma part un "vieux" Binicais


----------



## Jacques L (7 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> ...Là, dans les mises à jour, il m'a sorti plusieurs choses: une MAJ de Safari, une mise à jour du SMC, une mise à jour pour la prise en charge de certains appareils photos.../QUOTE]Je n'ai aucune nouvelle MAJ de disponible  tans pis, je vais rester avec mon safari asthmatique
> Merci de ton aide


----------



## big41 (7 Novembre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Sur mon MBP late 2011 j'ai constaté une baisse sensible de l'autonomie, les ressources mémoires ont augmenté et puis je n'aime pas le centre de notification...
> 
> Au final j'ai pris 8Go de ram + un ssd... Mais je suis resté sous Lion



Rhaaaa un MBP Late 2011 avec 8go de ram et un SSD c'est le pied


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2012)

Le gag que j'ai eu avec CCC était finalement dû au chaînage du disque externe où siège ma partition de clone&#8230;



Me reste un souci : je compte sur vous pour m'aider à le résoudre 

= quelles sont les permissions de votre fichier _system.log_ (_/var/log/system.log_) ?

Les miennes sont, après bidouillage dans la fenêtre des Infos : 





> drwxr-xr-x  54 root             wheel     1836  6 nov 18:31 .
> -rw----r--+  1 root             wheel  1942095  7 nov 09:51 system.log


(= un accès Personnalisé sur le groupe Admin et un Accès interdit à Everyone, que j'ai effacés sans réinitialiser encore toutes les permissions)




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------




Jacques L a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune nouvelle MAJ de disponible  tans pis, je vais rester avec mon safari asthmatique


Fais un essai sur un autre Compte : surtout si ça va beaucoup mieux dans l'autre session, essaie de vider les Caches (avec Onyx ou le menu _Développement_ de Safari), ou Réinitialise Safari dans son menu Safari > _Safari > Réinitialiser Safari_.


----------



## Jacques L (7 Novembre 2012)

Merci François, je n'avais pas vu la commande réinitialiser, ça va nettement mieux,  
Onyx que je passe régulièrement n'avait pas pu intervenir sur le problème


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2012)

Pour _/var/log/system.log_, j'ai ça :

```
$ ls -l /var/log/system.log
-rw-r-----  1 root  admin  1791423 Nov  7 12:35 /var/log/system.log
```


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2012)

Jacques L a dit:


> Merci François, je n'avais pas vu la commande réinitialiser, ça va nettement mieux,
> Onyx que je passe régulièrement n'avait pas pu intervenir sur le problème


Pourtant, Onyx a un menu dédié de Nettoyage Internet qui va bien.

Après, tu peux aussi regarder du côté de tes Extensions Safari (à mettre à jour dans leurs Préférences), 
ou de tes éventuels DNS (dans Préférences Système > Réseau).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Pour _/var/log/system.log_, j'ai ça :
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /var/log/system.log
> ...


Donc, un admin non personnalisé par des ACL, et un Everyone en accès interdit

= ça ne se devine pas. Merci, bompi.


----------



## Jacques L (7 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pourtant, Onyx a un menu dédié de Nettoyage Internet qui va bien.


Je ne mets pas en doute Onyx  ce soft est génial. C'est juste que ce n'est pas un problème qu'il pouvait résoudre.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2012)

Jacques L a dit:


> Je ne mets pas en doute Onyx  ce soft est génial. C'est juste que ce n'est pas un problème qu'il pouvait résoudre.


Je mettais juste en doute le choix des menus que tu pouvais avoir fait pour nettoyer Internet dans Onyx. 

En tout cas, il y a un certain flou (et des subtilités) dans les différences entre le menu _Réinitialiser_ de Safari, son menu _Développement_, et les nettoyages avec Onyx.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Donc, un admin non personnalisé par des ACL, et un Everyone en accès interdit



Est ce que c'est la même chose :






par ailleurs, en plus de _system.log_ j'ai un fichier _system.log.0.bz2_.
Est ce normal ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2012)

C'est bien la même chose : dans la fenêtre des Informations plutôt que dans le Terminal.

Le .bz2 est un archivage automatique des vieux logs, supposé s'effacer tout seul un peu plus tard.
On peut s'en débarrasser à volonté avec Onyx, si c'est trop gros ou que ça persiste trop longtemps.

Il y a des chances pour que tu aies toi aussi les messages parasites dont j'ai parlé plus haut : ils sont habituellement bénins (je ne les ai effacés que parce que je cherchais à résoudre autre chose, et que je passais par là).


----------



## Sly54 (8 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est bien la même chose : dans la fenêtre des Informations plutôt que dans le Terminal.


J'avoue manier plus aisément la fenêtre _Information système_ que le Terminal Chuis pas assez barbu 




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a des chances pour que tu aies toi aussi les messages parasites dont j'ai parlé plus haut : ils sont habituellement bénins (je ne les ai effacés que parce que je cherchais à résoudre autre chose, et que je passais par là).


OK, je regarderai cela à l'occasion.

En attendant, merci bcp pour ta réponse


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'avoue manier plus aisément la fenêtre _Information système_ que le Terminal Chuis pas assez barbu


Notre bien-aimé bompi serait barbu ??


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2012)

Allez savoir !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Juste un gag avec mon clone CCC, qui m'a orienté vers le _system.log_ où s'affichaient les messages
> _sandboxd[531] ([427]): Mail(427) deny file-read-data Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist_
> et _kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(531) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd_ :
> détruire le _com.apple.mail.plist_ de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD les a fait disparaître.





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Il y a des chances pour que tu aies toi aussi les messages parasites dont j'ai parlé plus haut : ils sont habituellement bénins (je ne les ai effacés que parce que je cherchais à résoudre autre chose, et que je passais par là).




Exact :

05/11/12 22:26:53,000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(7411) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
05/11/12 22:26:55,562 sandboxd[7411]: ([177]) Mail(177) deny file-read-data /Library/Caches/com.apple.user505pictureCache.tiff
07/11/12 18:19:29,000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(945) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
07/11/12 18:19:29,685 sandboxd[945]: ([168]) Mail(168) deny file-read-data /Library/Caches/com.apple.user504pictureCache.tiff
07/11/12 18:19:33,287 sandboxd[945]: ([168]) Mail(168) deny file-read-data /Library/Caches/com.apple.user505pictureCache.tiff
07/11/12 20:32:01,000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(1763) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
07/11/12 20:32:03,297 sandboxd[1763]: ([202]) WebProcess(202) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Notre bien-aimé bompi serait barbu ??


A été ? est ? sera ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Exact :
> 
> 05/11/12 22:26:53,000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(7411) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
> 05/11/12 22:26:55,562 sandboxd[7411]: ([177]) Mail(177) deny file-read-data /Library/Caches/com.apple.user505pictureCache.tiff
> ...


Non, non : pour que ce soit exact, il faudrait que tes messages se répétassent 10 à 20 fois par minute

= j'ai maintenant la même chose que toi : ces messages seulement une fois ou deux par jour.


----------



## Bast6 (10 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être le mettre à jour,
> ainsi que tous tes autres softs&#8230;



A priori tous mes softs sont à jour.
Peut-être un processus douteux dans mon moniteur d'activité qui ferait foirer la mise en veille de ma machine ?

```
Mémoire active : 1,42 Go
Mémoire disponible : 5,36 Go
Mémoire résidente : 771,5 Mo
Mémoire utilisée : 2,64 Go
Mémoire inactive : 480,7 Mo
MV totale : 279,58 Go
Nombre d&#8217;opérations : 118

PID    Nom de l&#8217;opération        Utilisateu Processe Mémoire réelle  Mémoire virtuel
0      kernel_task               root       2,7      622,4 Mo        6,42 Go          
1      launchd                   root       0,0      1,6 Mo          2,34 Go          
16     UserEventAgent            root       0,0      3,7 Mo          2,35 Go          
17     kextd                     root       0,0      4,1 Mo          2,33 Go          
19     notifyd                   root       0,0      1,4 Mo          2,34 Go          
20     securityd                 root       0,0      6,7 Mo          2,35 Go          
21     diskarbitrationd          root       0,0      1,5 Mo          2,33 Go          
22     configd                   root       0,0      4,0 Mo          2,33 Go          
23     powerd                    root       0,0      1,7 Mo          2,35 Go          
24     syslogd                   root       0,0      1,1 Mo          2,34 Go          
25     cfprefsd                  root       0,0      1,6 Mo          2,33 Go          
27     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,34 Go          
28     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,34 Go          
29     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,33 Go          
30     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,34 Go          
31     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,34 Go          
32     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,34 Go          
33     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,34 Go          
34     DPDecoder                 root       0,0      3,0 Mo          2,34 Go          
36     warmd                     nobody     0,0      6,2 Mo          2,34 Go          
37     usbmuxd                   _usbmuxd   0,0      2,3 Mo          2,34 Go          
40     SleepServicesD            root       0,0      1,5 Mo          2,33 Go          
42     revisiond                 root       0,0      2,6 Mo          2,35 Go          
45     opendirectoryd            root       0,0      9,0 Mo          2,36 Go          
48     mds                       root       0,6      159,7 Mo        2,94 Go          
49     mDNSResponder             _mdnsrespo 0,0      3,1 Mo          2,34 Go          
52     loginwindow               Bast6      0,0      28,2 Mo         2,41 Go          
54     KernelEventAgent          root       0,0      1 016 Ko        2,33 Go          
56     hidd                      root       0,0      1,0 Mo          2,33 Go          
57     fseventsd                 root       0,0      5,5 Mo          2,37 Go          
59     dynamic_pager             root       0,0      776 Ko          2,32 Go          
62     appleeventsd              _eppc      0,0      2,6 Mo          2,35 Go          
67     autofsd                   root       0,0      1,8 Mo          2,33 Go          
71     licenseDaemon             root       0,0      5,2 Mo          2,34 Go          
72     postgres                  postgres   0,0      3,8 Mo          625,6 Mo         
73     DigidesignFireWireHelper  root       0,0      1,9 Mo          599,0 Mo         
74     iStatLocalDaemon          root       0,0      2,7 Mo          616,9 Mo         
75     qmasterd                  root       0,0      7,3 Mo          629,3 Mo         
76     distnoted                 root       0,0      1,9 Mo          2,35 Go          
77     coreservicesd             root       0,0      34,2 Mo         2,40 Go          
95     netbiosd                  _netbios   0,0      2,4 Mo          2,34 Go          
107    networkd                  _networkd  0,0      1,0 Mo          2,33 Go          
108    WindowServer              _windowser 5,3      105,2 Mo        2,84 Go          
116    CVMServer                 root       0,0      1,7 Mo          2,35 Go          
117    launchd                   _windowser 0,0      796 Ko          2,34 Go          
123    cfprefsd                  _windowser 0,0      964 Ko          2,33 Go          
137    logind                    root       0,0      1,7 Mo          2,33 Go          
139    postgres                  postgres   0,0      384 Ko          594,5 Mo         
146    postgres                  postgres   0,0      800 Ko          625,6 Mo         
147    postgres                  postgres   0,0      572 Ko          625,6 Mo         
148    postgres                  postgres   0,0      684 Ko          625,6 Mo         
149    postgres                  postgres   0,0      412 Ko          594,5 Mo         
152    ntpd                      root       0,0      1,3 Mo          2,33 Go          
153    SystemStarter             root       0,0      1,0 Mo          2,33 Go          
165    Mbox2CS                   root       0,0      1,0 Mo          596,2 Mo         
173    launchd                   Bast6      0,0      1,4 Mo          2,34 Go          
176    UserEventAgent            Bast6      0,0      8,2 Mo          2,37 Go          
177    distnoted                 Bast6      0,0      3,2 Mo          2,35 Go          
180    cfprefsd                  Bast6      0,0      3,9 Mo          2,34 Go          
184    pboard                    Bast6      0,0      932 Ko          2,32 Go          
188    Twitterrific              Bast6      0,0      62,4 Mo         3,57 Go          
189    Microsoft Messenger       Bast6      0,2      32,4 Mo         783,6 Mo         
195    usernoted                 Bast6      0,0      3,3 Mo          2,35 Go          
196    Dock                      Bast6      0,0      91,5 Mo         2,51 Go          
197    talagent                  Bast6      0,0      7,9 Mo          2,37 Go          
199    tccd                      Bast6      0,0      3,5 Mo          2,35 Go          
200    SystemUIServer            Bast6      0,3      20,4 Mo         2,47 Go          
201    Finder                    Bast6      0,1      35,3 Mo         2,51 Go          
202    coreaudiod                _coreaudio 0,6      9,2 Mo          2,36 Go          
204    pbs                       Bast6      0,1      3,2 Mo          2,34 Go          
206    AirPlayUIAgent            Bast6      0,0      9,3 Mo          18,39 Go         
207    apsd                      root       0,0      7,5 Mo          2,35 Go          
208    NetworkBrowserAgent       Bast6      0,0      2,9 Mo          2,35 Go          
209    filecoordinationd         root       0,0      2,2 Mo          2,34 Go          
210    fontd                     Bast6      0,0      7,0 Mo          2,38 Go          
212    Centre de notification    Bast6      0,0      13,8 Mo         2,40 Go          
213    xpcd                      Bast6      0,0      5,7 Mo          2,35 Go          
214    com.apple.dock.extra      Bast6      0,0      14,2 Mo         2,38 Go          
216    accountsd                 Bast6      0,0      5,2 Mo          2,35 Go          
217    CalendarAgent             Bast6      0,0      12,4 Mo         2,36 Go          
222    Microsoft Messenger Daemo Bast6      0,0      3,2 Mo          637,4 Mo         
225    Microsoft AU Daemon       Bast6      0,0      3,2 Mo          636,6 Mo         
228    AppleSpell.service        Bast6      0,0      9,0 Mo          2,36 Go          
233    imagent                   Bast6      0,0      4,9 Mo          2,35 Go          
235    Alerts Daemon             Bast6      0,0      9,1 Mo          662,7 Mo         
243    helpd                     Bast6      0,0      2,1 Mo          2,35 Go          
245    AppleIDAuthAgent          Bast6      0,0      2,0 Mo          2,33 Go          
248    AirPort Base Station Agen Bast6      0,0      1,8 Mo          2,33 Go          
253    iStatLocal                Bast6      0,0      4,5 Mo          2,35 Go          
259    TISwitcher                Bast6      0,0      6,7 Mo          2,37 Go          
293    iTunes Helper             Bast6      0,0      3,7 Mo          2,35 Go          
308    launchd                   _spotlight 0,0      796 Ko          2,34 Go          
312    distnoted                 _spotlight 0,0      1,4 Mo          2,35 Go          
313    cfprefsd                  _spotlight 0,0      992 Ko          2,33 Go          
315    rcd                       Bast6      0,0      7,8 Mo          2,38 Go          
325    launchd                   postgres   0,0      796 Ko          2,34 Go          
328    distnoted                 postgres   0,0      1,4 Mo          2,35 Go          
330    cfprefsd                  postgres   0,0      1 008 Ko        2,33 Go          
383    Sparrow                   Bast6      0,0      86,0 Mo         3,56 Go          
460    xpcd                      _coreaudio 0,0      4,5 Mo          2,33 Go          
464    com.apple.audio.SandboxHe _coreaudio 0,0      4,2 Mo          2,33 Go                  
627    iTunes                    Bast6      2,7      109,0 Mo        2,59 Go          
628    taskgated                 root       0,0      3,3 Mo          2,35 Go          
630    cookied                   Bast6      0,0      1,4 Mo          2,33 Go          
633    CVMCompiler               Bast6      0,0      23,1 Mo         2,36 Go          
641    mdworker                  Bast6      0,5      17,4 Mo         2,35 Go          
646    Firefox                   Bast6      6,6      302,2 Mo        3,81 Go          
665    ocspd                     root       0,0      1,9 Mo          2,32 Go          
677    mdworker                  _spotlight 0,0      4,8 Mo          2,34 Go          
679    Quick Look Helper         Bast6      0,0      6,9 Mo          2,85 Go          
680    QuickLookSatellite-genera Bast6      0,0      9,1 Mo          2,36 Go          
686    librariand                Bast6      0,0      8,3 Mo          2,36 Go          
687    ubd                       Bast6      0,0      9,6 Mo          2,34 Go          
688    lsboxd                    Bast6      0,0      2,8 Mo          2,35 Go          
694    mdworker                  postgres   0,0      5,1 Mo          2,34 Go          
695    Moniteur d&#8217;activité       Bast6      10,4     22,1 Mo         2,42 Go          
697    activitymonitord          root       10,3     1,6 Mo          2,33 Go
```


----------



## Maegluin (10 Novembre 2012)

imac 2011
Actuellement sous mac 0S X7
Avec une partition bootcamp déjà à moitié remplie

Je viens de décider de passer à X-8... quelle est la procédure pour ne pas perdre-récuperer mes données bootcamp ?

Puis-je faire ma migration simplement ou dois-je auparavant cloner mon bootcamp ? et si cela est nécessaire, comment ?, sur un disque dur externe ? et comment récuperer ensuite les données ??

Merci à tous


----------



## mayuro (11 Novembre 2012)

bonjour mon mac book pro 2010 fais des critik kernel sa exactement 


Interval Since Last Panic Report:  648642 sec
Panics Since Last Report:          5
Anonymous UUID:                    2B9CA5B1-76E2-A721-6461-6714E92B407F

Mon Nov 12 22:26:50 2012
panic(cpu 2 caller 0xffffff80044b7bd5): Kernel trap at 0xffffff80044a18b2, type 13=general protection, registers:
CR0: 0x000000008001003b, CR2: 0x000000010a398000, CR3: 0x00000000219c5018, CR4: 0x00000000000206e0
RAX: 0x0000000000000288, RBX: 0xfffffe8c6ae09020, RCX: 0xfffffea540000000, RDX: 0xfffffe8c40000000
RSP: 0xffffff80f5713bd0, RBP: 0xffffff80f5713cf0, RSI: 0x0000000023acea34, RDI: 0xffffff8017171f00
R8:  0x0000000000000000, R9:  0x0000000000000000, R10: 0x00007fec61e01780, R11: 0x00007fff73988b88
R12: 0x0000fd8c6b1ca288, R13: 0x0000000000000001, R14: 0xffffff8017171f00, R15: 0x0000000000000000
RFL: 0x0000000000010206, RIP: 0xffffff80044a18b2, CS:  0x0000000000000008, SS:  0x0000000000000000
Fault CR2: 0x000000010a398000, Error code: 0x0000000000000000, Fault CPU: 0x2

Backtrace (CPU 2), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff80f5713870 : 0xffffff800441d626 
0xffffff80f57138e0 : 0xffffff80044b7bd5 
0xffffff80f5713ab0 : 0xffffff80044ce4ed 
0xffffff80f5713ad0 : 0xffffff80044a18b2 
0xffffff80f5713cf0 : 0xffffff8004461693 
0xffffff80f5713db0 : 0xffffff8004462abb 
0xffffff80f5713f40 : 0xffffff80044b7fa9 
0xffffff80f5713fb0 : 0xffffff80044ce411 

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: coreservicesd

Mac OS version:
12C60

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 69A5853F-375A-3EF4-9247-478FD0247333
Kernel slide:     0x0000000004200000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8004400000
System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 682126831635
last loaded kext at 296727987847: com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	1.8 (addr 0xffffff7f84c3b000, size 229376)
loaded kexts:
com.Cycling74.driver.Soundflower	1.5.1
com.globaldelight.driver.BoomDevice	1
com.steelseries.BoardListener	8
com.apple.filesystems.smbfs	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCDC	4.1.22
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.5d0
com.apple.driver.AppleTyMCEDriver	1.0.2d2
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.69
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAHardwareConfigDriver	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.10
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCPDRC	1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight	170.2.3
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.33
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	122
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.2d6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.6.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothUSBDFU	4.0.9f33
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.2d0
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.2.11
com.apple.GeForce	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.60
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.0.9f33
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.ApplePolicyControl	3.2.11
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	235.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyEventDriver	235.4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	235.4
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	320.15
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.1.0
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.5.1
com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver	3.0.1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	34
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	404
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	602.15.22
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.9.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.4.1
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.2.5b3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.9
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	196.0.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	4.0.39
com.apple.security.quarantine	2
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	196.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBAudio	2.9.0f6
com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothHIDKeyboard	165.5
com.apple.driver.IOBluetoothHIDDriver	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleHIDKeyboard	165.5
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.3.1f2
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy	1.0.0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	5.2.0d16
com.apple.iokit.AppleBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.4
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal	8.0.0
com.apple.NVDAResman	8.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.3.1f2
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	86.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.6
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.0.9f33
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.4d2
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.9fc10
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.2.11
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3.5
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	235.7
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	5.2.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.5.1
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	500.15
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	5.2.5
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.5.5
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.2b1
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	3.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	5.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.6.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.8.0
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	220
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	344
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	28.21
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.7.2
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
com.apple.kec.corecrypto	1.0
Model: MacBookPro6,2, BootROM MBP61.0057.B0F, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.4 GHz, 8 GB, SMC 1.58f16
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics, Intel HD Graphics, Built-In, 288 MB
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x855D, 0x436F6D707573746F63782028435358292020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x855D, 0x436F6D707573746F63782028435358292020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.81.22)
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.9f33 10885, 2 service, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS545032B9SA02, 320,07 GB
Serial ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-898, 8,24 GB
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: Diablo III Gaming Mouse, 0x1038, 0x1362, 0xfa140000 / 6
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x0237, 0xfa120000 / 5
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, apple_vendor_id, 0x8403, 0xfa130000 / 4
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c  (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 3
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8218, 0xfa113000 / 8
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424  (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: Bose USB Audio, 0x05a7  (Bose Corporation), 0x1020, 0xfd130000 / 5
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 4
USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8507, 0xfd110000 / 3


j ' aimerai avoir de l ' aide sa me le fais souvent j ai recupere mon mac book pro 2010 il y a pas longtemps quel un pourrai m indiquer pourquoi sa fais sa merci de vos reponse


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2012)

Il faudrait déjà vérifier que les logiciels ayant des extensions sont compatibles avec Mountain Lion : 

```
com.Cycling74.driver.Soundflower
com.globaldelight.driver.BoomDevice
com.steelseries.BoardListener
```


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Novembre 2012)

Bast6 a dit:


> A priori tous mes softs sont à jour.
> Peut-être un processus douteux dans mon moniteur d'activité qui ferait foirer la mise en veille de ma machine ?


Je n'ai pas cette impression.


Il y a aussi des _com.apple.screensaverplist_ dans les _Préférences_ de la Bibliothèque de ton compte, y compris dans le sous-dossier _ByHost_.


----------



## soiziclecros (13 Novembre 2012)

bonjour
depuis le passage à ML, si j'abandonne mon gros Mac Pro à lui-même (avec ses différents logiciels montés) pendant un délai prolongé (disons plus d'une heure à vue de nez), il ne peut plus sortir de la veille où il se met normalement. J'ai beau titiller le clavier, appuyer sur les touches, cliquer sur la souris, lui brancher un nouveau disque dur externe ou une carte mémoire, essayer d'ouvrir le lecteur de CD à partir du clavier, éteindre et rallumer mes moniteurs, rien n'y fait : il ne répond plus.
Je suis obligée de l'arrêter malproprement.

Que faire ?
J'ai laissé les valeurs par défaut dans l'économiseur.
Merci d'avance.

MacPro de 2009
Quad-Core Intel Xeon de 2,66 GHz
 16 Go de Ram


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai rarement ce problème, mais à une ou deux reprises j'ai dû attendre qqn minutes que l'ordi se réveille

Un seul dd ou plusieurs ?


----------



## soiziclecros (14 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai rarement ce problème, mais à une ou deux reprises j'ai dû attendre qqn minutes que l'ordi se réveille
> 
> Un seul dd ou plusieurs ?



Bonjour
3 DD interne, système (640 Go), clone système (idem), le troisième 2T sert pour le travail de photographie.
C'est le MacPro d'un ami lointain (600 km), je l'aide via TeamViewer. J'ai pu aller à Paris lui installer ML, mais je 'ai pas osé faire une clean-install comme je l'aurais souhaité vu la pagaille dans ses codes, j'ai pris peur.
Il vient sur mon conseil de lancer le début d'Onyx : SMART et structure corrects, puis la réparation des permissions qui était fort nécessaire. 
Demain nous lancerons Onyx de façon plus approfondie.

Je pense à une incompatibilité due à une application ; mais je sais par expérience que cela relève d'une enquête policière.
Merci pour toute piste !
Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2012)

soiziclecros a dit:


> Je pense à une incompatibilité due à une application ; mais je sais par expérience que cela relève d'une enquête policière.


Pour mon cas particulier, je ne pense pas à une application, je pense à un dd (j'en ai, euh, 6 :rose: dans mon MP) qui a du mal de sortir de veille profonde. Mais c'est au feeling que je dis ça

Mais comme tu dis, c'est presque une enquête policière et difficile à investiguer. Peut être faudrait-il regarder dans les logs


----------



## Jacques L (14 Novembre 2012)

Ça va probablement sembler idiot, mais en démontant les DD 1 à la fois avant une mise en veille et en recommençant avec le suivant jusqu'à celui qui contient le système par un démarrage sur le clone?
On peut essayer aussi de jouer sur les valeur laissées par défaut sur l'économiseur avec l'option "arrêter les DD dès que possible"


----------



## soiziclecros (14 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour vos conseils, je ne peux rien faire avant la fin de la semaine, mais je vous tiens au courant.
Je viens de voir dans partie MACOSX qu'un autre utilisateur a le aujourd'hui le même problème.

Cordialement


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Novembre 2012)

Je suis passé directement de SL à ML pour utiliser Ibook authors 2.0
Je me suis fait très vite à l'interface, vu que je viens aussi d'installer un  "magic" trackpad. J'imagine qu'avec une souris, ce doit être l'enfer.

Par contre, quelques incompatibilités: vector designer, que j'utilisais souvent, ne focntionne plus, bien que n'étant pas incompatible (oui). Malheureusement, la boite qui le faisait ne s'en occupe plus et n'assure aucun support.
Plus gênant, mon "antidote" RX ne fonctionne plus... sauf à le lancer en appli séparément des autres et à importer/exporter le texte à corriger... Peu pratique.

Et là, par contre, inadmissible venant d'Apple: sur ma machine, de leopard à SL, pendant des années (je k'éteint une fois l'an), je n'avais JAMAIS perdu le signal wifi... Et maintenant toutes les 5 min, parfois, perte du signal! Je dois fermer le wifi et relancer pour l'avoir de nouveau... Un bug inadmissible pour le chantre du cloud et augure "sanfileries"!

J'attend une prompte correction... Hein Cupertino, le soi-disant spécialiste de l'intégration OS/Hardware...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Novembre 2012)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Plus gênant, mon "antidote" RX ne fonctionne plus... sauf à le lancer en appli séparément des autres et à importer/exporter le texte à corriger... Peu pratique.


Apparemment, antidote v8 est OK (j'ai mis le lien de Cuk car j'étais en train de lire l'article, mais d'autres liens auraient pu être plus pertinents).


----------



## JLG47 (18 Novembre 2012)

Depuis le passage à 10.8, j'ai un problème désagréable*:
le déplacement des palettes flottantes entraine systématiquement la fenêtre active en l'accrochant par le coin supérieur gauche.
J'ai cru à un bog de MS Office 2008, comme cela arrive régulièrement, mais cela arrive aussi avec d'autres applications, y compris d'Apple (APERÇU en particulier).
Dans le même registre, il arrive (mais pas systématiquement !!) que le problème arrive aussi avec les menus dans les fenêtres.
J'ai tenté en vain la reconstruction des autorisations, une réinstallation de 10.8, j'ai fait les mises à jour à 10.8.2

Les bonnes idées sont bien venues pour résoudre ce bog

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

Depuis le passage à ML, iTunes refuse de me donner l'autorisation d'acheter.
'iTunes n'a pas pu télécharger votre achat. vous ne disposez pas des autorisations
au prétexte que 
Votre ordinateur n'est pas autorisé
Mais toute tentative d'autorisation m'affiche un message 
erreur lors du stockage de vos informations d'autorisation sur cet ordinateur

Aucun autre problème, ML est plutôt mieux et les nouvelles fonctionnalité bien venues.


----------



## philspif (21 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part , lenteurs au départ que ce soir sur macbook ou imac mais moins présente ce deuxième jour  !! et moins ressentie sur l'imac !



Incompatibilité avec parallel 6 , mise à jour possible sur parallel pour 40 mais comment la faire puisque plus accessible !!


----------



## jeanluc.behin (23 Novembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je joue avec depuis une heure, pas vu de ralentissement, enfin une fois les application ouverte une première fois.
> Mon soucis avec l'extension 1Password s'est résolu par une fermeture/ouverture de Safari.
> Par contre je suis preneur d'idée sur comment remettre les flux RSS dans mail ???



Ma question n'a pas de rapport avec votre message. Je m'en excuse.. Je suis pour la première fois sur un forum et je suis un peu perdu. J'ai remarqué que vous étiez membre émérite.
Accepteriez-vous de me donnez votre avis sur un retour de 10.8 vers 10.6.8 ? sur un MacBook Pro. Il s'agit d'un besoin d'ordre professionnel. Si vous êtes d'accord je vous fais un rapide topo.... Pour faire court, soit  c'est possible soit je balance un clone sur mon iMac, ce qui ne m'arrange pas


----------



## big41 (23 Novembre 2012)

jeanluc.behin a dit:


> Ma question n'a pas de rapport avec votre message. Je m'en excuse.. Je suis pour la première fois sur un forum et je suis un peu perdu. J'ai remarqué que vous étiez membre émérite.
> Accepteriez-vous de me donnez votre avis sur un retour de 10.8 vers 10.6.8 ? sur un MacBook Pro. Il s'agit d'un besoin d'ordre professionnel. Si vous êtes d'accord je vous fais un rapide topo.... Pour faire court, soit  c'est possible soit je balance un clone sur mon iMac, ce qui ne m'arrange pas



Euh oui bonjour, je suis peut être membre émérite mais le classement se fait au nombre de message, pas à la réelle qualité ou compétence informatique :rose:
Désolé de vous décevoir mais il y a beaucoup mieux calé que moi sur les secrets d'OS X 

Bon cela dit je vais quand même essayer de vous apporter une réponse.
Si j'ai bien compris vous êtes sous Mountain Lion (10.8) et vous voulez retourner sous Snow Léopard (10.6).
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi, c'est un sacré retour en arrière.
Cependant c'est bien sûr possible si vous avez le DVD d'installation de SL, mais ça va être compliquer pour récupérer vos sauvegarde, là il y a des personnes plus compétentes que moi sur ce forum.
Vous allez devoir effacer votre HDD et réinstaller dessus SL, puis ensuite réinstaller vos dossier, fichiers musique etc...

En espérant vous avoir -un peu- été utile


----------



## Sly54 (23 Novembre 2012)

jeanluc.behin a dit:


> Accepteriez-vous de me donnez votre avis sur un retour de 10.8 vers 10.6.8 ? sur un MacBook Pro. Il s'agit d'un besoin d'ordre professionnel. Si vous êtes d'accord je vous fais un rapide topo.... Pour faire court, soit  c'est possible soit je balance un clone sur mon iMac, ce qui ne m'arrange pas


Un lien ici. Le mieux serait que tu postes ta question dans le fil que je viens de te donner. En indiquant impérativement ton modèle de MacBook Pro (si modèle très récent, ça ne sera pas possible).


----------



## big41 (24 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un lien ici. Le mieux serait que tu postes ta question dans le fil que je viens de te donner. En indiquant impérativement ton modèle de MacBook Pro (si modèle très récent, ça ne sera pas possible).



Merci pour le coup de main Sly  :rose:


----------



## chafpa (24 Novembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Euh oui bonjour, je suis peut être membre émérite mais le classement se fait au nombre de message, pas à la réelle qualité ou compétence informatique :rose:


Comme sur tous les forums ce qui est tout simplement ridicule


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Comme sur tous les forums ce qui est tout simplement ridicule


Nan nan, sur les forums Apple, tu es crédité d'un nb de points quand tu résous un problème; tu es crédité de moins de points quand tu as aidé; ce nombre de points permet de te "classer". Ce sont les membres du forum qui donnent ces points.


----------



## chafpa (24 Novembre 2012)

L'exception qui confirme la règle car c'est bien le seul dont j'ai entendu parler.


----------



## polux748 (25 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul à l'avoir eu avec Moutain Loin. Mais j'ai eu un GROS bug, y a pas si longtemps que ça. En téléchargent NTFS for Mac OS X sur mon MacBook Pro de mi-2010, je me suis avec un MacBook Pro, qui ne fonctionnais pas. Et qui, si mes souvenirs sont encore bon, me réclamais la clef ou licence. Donc, si quelqu'un a le même soucis, se serais cool de le dire, vu que je ne sais pas si c'est un coup "Je n'ai pas eu de chance" ou pas.


----------



## 4121eric (28 Novembre 2012)

Pour ma part cela fait 3 semaines que j'ai installé ML et je j'ai trouvé un démarrage et une fermeture plus longue. Sachant que j'ai un MB pro 13 modèle avril 2010. Soit 4 Go de RAM.
Sous SL aucun problème, je suis allé chez l'Apple store d'Opéra et la réponse fut : changez la RAM, passez en 8 Go, j'ai fait cela hier et je ne vois vraiment pas de changement significatif.
De plus je trouve que la batterie tient moins bien. Qu'est ce que je dois faire ? tout réinstaller ou reprendre ma config d'origine sous SL ?

Merci d'avance, car je ne sais plus à quel Saint me vouer.


----------



## jfkm (28 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je crois savoir que nous sommes tous confrontés à ce problème d'ouverture/fermeture plus longues sur Mountain...

Idem pour moi sur mon Air 4 Go, et sur celui de ma femme avec 2 Go.

Par contre, pas de différence notable entre le 4 et le 2 Go !!!!

La RAM n'est donc pas la fautive à mon sens.

Pour la batterie, on utilise trop en bureautique (donc secteur) pour se rendre compte.

Une nouvelle mise à jour résoudra peut être ce problème ...?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Je crois savoir que nous sommes tous confrontés à ce problème d'ouverture/fermeture plus longues sur Mountain...
> 
> Une nouvelle mise à jour résoudra peut être ce problème ...?


Seulement certains = http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257737/os-x-10.8.2-extinction-ralentie-chez-certains-utilisateurs

Et il est conseillé de patienter (et pendant l'usage du Mac, et pour attendre le correctif Apple).


----------



## jfkm (28 Novembre 2012)

Vous avez vu ça :

_/System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.afpstat.plist _
_The file instructs launchd to invoke an  executable at the path /usr/local/bin/afpstat. Although the syntax is  correct, the executable doesn't exist. Even the directory doesn't exist,  by default. I've searched all the Apple installer receipts in ML, and  none of them refers to that file._


_So  what has happened here is that some extra pieces were inserted into ML  during development, for debugging purposes no doubt. When the time came  for release, the executable was removed, but the developer who removed  it forgot to remove the corresponding launchd item. Every ML  installation has it, and every one is being delayed during boot when it  fails._


_The solution to this problem is to delete the file that the Apple developer forgot to delete. In the Finder, select *Go **&#9657;** Go to Folder...* from the menu bar, copy the text outlined above into the box that opens, and press *return. *A  folder will open with the item selected. Move the selected item to the  Trash, then empty. You'll be prompted for your login password._
_ 
_

_Edit:  On my Macs, although the same error is logged, it doesn't seem to be  causing a delay of more than one second, so deleting the bogus  LaunchAgent may not have a noticeable effect.
_


*Vous pensez quoi de cette solution d'effacer ce fichier  com.apple.afpstat.plist    ??? :mouais:*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> _/System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.afpstat.plist _
> _The file instructs launchd to invoke an  executable at the path /usr/local/bin/afpstat. Although the syntax is  correct, the executable doesn't exist. _


_
Le monsieur a raison : le plist ne mène à aucun executable dans mon 10.8.2.
Alors, on devrait pouvoir le détruire sans ennui.

Mais pour corriger quel problème ?? (tu ne le précises pas)_


----------



## jfkm (28 Novembre 2012)

Pardon... Le problème de "lenteur"...

Voici l'article complet:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4213550?start=0&tstart=0

(mais lenteur au DEMARRAGE, si je comprends bien. Il ne traite pas de l&#8217;extinction...).

J'ai tenté de déplacer ce fichier dans la corbeille sur mon 10.8.2

Rien de notable au démarrage où arrêt.

Dans le doute, je l'ai remis.


Par contre, je vois que le soucis de lenteur extinction est très aléatoire: quelques fois, il est vrai que mon Air mouline un peu. Mais dans d'autres cas, il s'arrête net...

C'est étonnant.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Novembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Voici l'article complet:
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4213550?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> (mais lenteur au DEMARRAGE, si je comprends bien. Il ne traite pas de lextinction...).


Oui, seulement au démarrage, 
et avec des logs évocateurs dans la Console lors de ces démarrages

= tu vas devoir attendre le correctif d'Apple.


----------



## big41 (5 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, seulement au démarrage,
> et avec des logs évocateurs dans la Console lors de ces démarrages
> 
> = tu vas devoir attendre le correctif d'Apple.


La 10.8.3 ne devrait plus tarder, enfin j'espère


----------



## boddy (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans la mesure où j'ai posté ici pour signaler la lenteur de Mountain Lion sur des iMacs neufs il y a quelques semaines...

Et, qu'aujourd'hui, je viens de mettre en service un dernier iMac, eh bien, y'a pas photo ! Avec 8 Go, le 21,5 est ultra rapide. Beau sur les côtés, mais bon, moi je suis en face et à cinq centimètres j'ai un 21,5 de quelques mois et... y'a aucune différence. MacGé en a parlé la semaine dernière.

Bon, histoire de râler un peu quand même... il était temps qu'Apple double la mémoire pour que Mountain Lion fonctionne comme un félin :hein:


----------



## nemrod22 (10 Décembre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse Nemrod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé de répondre aussi tardivement...
Oui je les connais ils sont très bien situés et le vendeur bossait avant chez Boulanger au rayon photo...
Mais j'ai eu l'occasion de leur poser une ou deux questions sans réponse de leur part alors que sur ce forum les réponses à mes questions y étaient...

*Au plaisir...

Au fait y a un club de passionnés Mac dans le coin du 22 ???*


----------



## jfkm (11 Décembre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> *Au plaisir...
> 
> Au fait y a un club de passionnés Mac dans le coin du 22 ???*



Pas à ma connaissance...  !!


----------



## MacFlo89 (11 Décembre 2012)

salut, je viens de remarquer que mon kernel task occupe souvent plus de 500 Mo et mon mds plus de 100 Mo, c'est normal?
Je suis sous Mountain lion 10.8.2


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Décembre 2012)

411 Mo et 168 Mo à l'instant, chez moi.


----------



## MacFlo89 (11 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> 411 Mo et 168 Mo à l'instant, chez moi.



C'est bizarre il y à une semaine je m'en rendais pas compte, maintenant c'est devenu une obsession


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Décembre 2012)

Tant que ton Mac se comporte normalement, pense à autre chose


----------



## briibrou (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir;
Je rencontre quelques problèmes quelque peu ridicule...
Sous Mountain Lion depuis près d'un mois et demi; c'est depuis la récente mise à jour que je rencontre des problèmes avec mon navigateur principal Chrome, dès que je mets la fenêtre en tache il faut que je clique droit dessus et choisisse la bonne option pour la faire réapparaître... Je vois pas pourquoi...
Sinon je n'ai plus accès aux fonctions du centre de notifications comme les tweets ou posts FB... Un peu chiant...

Ca vient de ML ? Un mauvais paramétrage ? Moi ?  Un peu chiant... Quelqu'un a t il des pbs similaires ?

Maaarci ! Bonne soirée à la communauté MacG


----------



## MacFlo89 (11 Décembre 2012)

c'est depuis que j'ai fais la mise à jour de iWork 09 et de Istat que j'ai remarqué sa


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Décembre 2012)

Un petit bug que je semble partager avec d'autres, sous Safari 6.0.2 en 10.8.2 :

le sous-menu _Plus d'infos_ de la fenêtre des _Informations_ de photos grapillées sur le web n'affiche de réponse qu'une seule fois 
= plus rien n'apparaît les fois suivantes.


Et, sur certaines photos, l'adresse de téléchargement n'apparaît même pas la première fois (et la commande _mdls_ ne donne rien).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2012)

Moi j'ai ce bug pour la totalité du contenu de l'ordinateur, pas seulement dans Safari : quelque soit le fichier ou le dossier sélectionné, le "plus d'infos" de Informations ne s'affiche qu'une seule fois (la deuxième fois il n'y a que 2 petits tirets, dans "plus d'infos").


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Décembre 2012)

Tu as raison : ça s'étend à tous les éléments de Mountain
= je n'avais vérifié que sur mes photos.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------

Le bug est connu, et certains l'ont signalé comme tel à Apple = https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4230710?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## jfkm (13 Décembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as raison : ça s'étend à tous les éléments de Mountain
> = je n'avais vérifié que sur mes photos.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------
> ...




Idem.


----------



## Alméti (13 Décembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas si ça a été signalé mais mon Safari plante fréquemment ces derniers jours. Il a pris le relai de OS X qui plantait lui aussi au moins une fois par jour (genre écran bleu Windows... mais avec un gris Apple). Que du bonheur!


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2012)

C'est sûr qu'en donnant autant de précision, nous allons pouvoir t'aider.


----------



## max-daniel (24 Décembre 2012)

J'ai pas mal hésité à faire la mise à jour de Léopard à Moutain Lion sur mon IMAC 27 pouces, Intel Core I3 à 3,2 GHz et 8 go de Ram.
Je ne regrette pas loin de là, tout fonctionne beaucoup mieux et plus vite c'est vraiment flagrant, et je n'ai eu aucun problème, (connexion internet par fibre optique).
Par contre mon Imac s'est mis à chauffer, ventilo à fond, j'ai donc suivi la procédure expliquée par apple qui consiste à éteindre son mac, puis débrancher l'alimentation et attendre 15 secondes, rebrancher ensuite la prise et attendre 5 secondes, puis rallumer le Mac. Tout est ok maintenant.
Donc je conseille la mise à jours pour ceux qui ont une configuration du même niveau, ça vaut franchement la peine et les euros dépensés


----------



## Koma (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens de faire une maj de mon OS (MacOS 10.8.2), et Photoshop, Illustrator, Indesign, etc CS2 ne semblent plus fonctionner.
Est-ce que la seule solution une fois de plus est de tout racheter ?
Qu'est-ce qui marche sous cet OS comme version de la suite Adobe ?
Merci


----------



## Madalvée (26 Décembre 2012)

CS3 et supérieurs.


----------



## Koma (26 Décembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> CS3 et supérieurs.


Merci Madalvée


----------



## jerome_a (29 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

La semaine dernière j'ai procédé à la mise à jour vers Mountain Lion depuis Snow Leopard sur mon MacBook. J'étais un peu sceptique avant de le faire, au regard des nombreux commentaires sur ce sujet... :mouais:
Je vais attendre quelques semaines d'utilisation avant de voir si je fais de même sur l'Imac...


Il y a 3 semaines, j'avais augmenté la RAM en passant le portable de 2 à 8 Go.
Autant sous SL je n'avais pas senti de changement réel, autant depuis la màj, j'ai l'impression que le nouvel OS utilise mieux les 8 Go, les applications sont nettement plus fluides. 

J'avais fait une réinstallation propre de Snow Leopard avant de migrer vers Mountain Lion. Ce fut un peu long, mais globalement le résultat est là, il n'y a pas de bug majeur simplement 3 éléments qui me chagrinent : :mouais:


1/ Problème de mise en veille a été résolu:  le macbook ne se mettait plus en veille lorsque je rabattais l'écran. En bidouillant les préférences de partage et de bluetooth , je me suis rendu compte que qqchose devait empêcher la mise en veille. Cela refonctionne maintenant et je peux connecter mes appareils en bluetooth sans souci.


Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé encore de solution aux deux autres problèmes :

2/ Problème de son = mon ordi est toujours muet au démarrage. J'ai toujours du son mais pour que je l'ai il faut que j'appuie sur une des touches du volume. Ainsi, le dong de démarrage ne se fait entendre qu'en cas de redémarrage. Les alertes (ex : MSN) ne fonctionnent pas tant que je n'ai pas manipulé une touche volume...
-> rien de bien grave certes mais c'est un peu gênant. Avez-vous une idée d'où peut venir ce problème ?


3/ Problème pour utiliser Epson Scan : lorsque j'ai installé la màj ML mon utilitaire Epson Scan était obsolète (vieille appli Power PC parait-il). J'ai donc cherché une version plus récente qui s'est installée, mais problème, alors que le scan est allumé, j'ai le message suivant : "Epson Scan ne peut être démarré. Voulez-vous lancer l'assistant ?"
J'avais ce genre de message quand auparavant j'oubliais d'allumer le scan. Là il est allumé et même mieux, par l'outil Transfert d'images je peux numériser un document...
-> bref, quelle est la version la plus récente d'Epson Scan ? Ce logiciel est-il tjs compatible avec ML ?


Merci d'avance pour vos idées.


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Décembre 2012)

J'ai installé ML.

Vive les changements quoi ....

Encore une fois cela ressemble plus à un pack que à un nouvel OS.

Moi ce qui me trou le ... c'est au final le prix de mac os.

Payé une première fois avec le mac (SL), une seconde avec (Lion) et une troisième fois avec (ML) en 3 ans .... Et vu ce qu'apporte ML, enfin ce que n'apporte pas ML, le prix me semble prohibitif, j'ai l'impression d'avoir acheté un pack d'application qui personnellement ne me servent strictement à rien.

En plus mon macbook ne se met plus en veille yahou. (surement un tâche qui l'en empêche).

Puis il y a pas moyen de remettre les voyants bleu plus haut ? Sérieusement on voit rien là.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Décembre 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> En plus mon macbook ne se met plus en veille yahou. (surement un tâche qui l'en empêche).


Souvent, c'est une tâche d'imprimante qu'on a oubliée.


----------



## MacEye (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour ma part, pas de problème à l'installation. Je suis possesseur d'un MBP Mid 2009 2,8 Ghz 4 Go  avec SSD. Pas de ralentissement des applications mais je note un petit ralentissement à la fermeture du système. 


Bonne soirée à tous et heureuse année

Stéphane


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Souvent, c'est une tâche d'imprimante qu'on a oubliée.



Oui mais c'est pas ça, puis c'est aléatoire parfois mise en veille parfois non suspens 

Mais merci


----------



## Nephtys (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir. 

Une petit question : Certain ont-ils installé ML sur un Mac Pro ? Y-a-t-il toujours les mêmes problèmes qu'au début où il y a eu des corrections ?

Je bosse pas mal avec Final cut pro, office ou open office, Photoshop et la suite CS4, Skype, Chrome FilleZilla, Handbrake entre autre.

Merc id'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Janvier 2013)

Nephtys a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Une petit question : Certain ont-ils installé ML sur un Mac Pro ? Y-a-t-il toujours les mêmes problèmes qu'au début où il y a eu des corrections ?
> 
> ...



Strictement aucun problème avec office/skype est toujours aussi merdique sur mac mais aucun changement (depuis ML j'ai essayé facetime ça fonctionne peut être mieux mais c'est vachement intrusif, sans lancer l'application on peut t'appeler (c'est quoi ce bordel j'ai envie de dire ?)), puis le système de contact est vraiment pourri quand on s'en sert pas de base. 

Firefox pas de problème, Chrome pas de problème ... Safari pas de problème. 

J'ai toujours un bug wifi par contre, il se connecte sur un autre réseau à la place de celui prioritaire ... C'est un peu chiant de supprimer à chaque fois les réseaux ... parce que les mettre en dessous du réseau principal, ça ne marche pas 

Pour le reste aucune idée.


----------



## andr3 (6 Janvier 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Strictement aucun problème avec office/skype est toujours aussi merdique sur mac mais aucun changement (depuis ML j'ai essayé facetime ça fonctionne peut être mieux mais c'est vachement intrusif, sans lancer l'application on peut t'appeler (c'est quoi ce bordel j'ai envie de dire ?)), puis le système de contact est vraiment pourri quand on s'en sert pas de base.
> 
> Firefox pas de problème, Chrome pas de problème ... Safari pas de problème.
> 
> ...



Vérifie au niveau de ton trousseau de clés, il y a peut être l'autre réseau de répertorié.
Sinon, tu te crées un profil réseau spécifique et tu n'actives que ce profil.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2013)

Nephtys a dit:


> Une petit question : Certain ont-ils installé ML sur un Mac Pro ? Y-a-t-il toujours les mêmes problèmes qu'au début où il y a eu des corrections ?
> 
> Je bosse pas mal avec Final cut pro, office ou open office, Photoshop et la suite CS4, Skype, Chrome FilleZilla, Handbrake entre autre.



ML installé sur un MP2008, sans souci, très stable (je suis resté en 10.8.1).
Aperture, Safari, FileMakerPro, Office, Keynote, Photoshop Elements 10 fonctionnent bien.


----------



## Nephtys (6 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses. Quand il est sorti j'avais vu qu'il y avait des gros problème de compatibilité matériel entre autre avec les cartes sons des MP ! Et aussi je crois avec FCP 7, et pour rien au monde je ne passerai sur FCP X !

J'hésites vraiment à migrer de peur d'avoir des problèmes, surtout que Lion marche vachement bien, mais j'aimerai bien profiter de icloud avec mon Ipad (entre autre). Je suis connecté au réseau par RJ45 donc le wifi ne me sert pas.


----------



## Miami (6 Janvier 2013)

Wouah, 62 pages à lire pour savoir si mon MacBookPro core2Duo fin 2009 avec 4Go de ram sera plus (voir aussi) performant qu'avec Snow Leopard. Je vous avoue que j'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire, certains son déçu d'autres non  Et j'ai hésité à ouvrir un nouveau fil.
Je me doute bien qu'il faudra que je passe à 8go de Ram, mais pour le reste? 
Je tiens à préciser que je désire faire une clean install avec ML et que je n'envisage pas pour l'instant de SSD (parce qu'il me faut 500go minimum et que c'est pour l'instant hors de mon budget) et j'aurai besoin de ML pour iTunes match et certains softs qui ne tournent pas sur Snow.
Si quelqu'un aurait un avis.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2013)

Nephtys a dit:


> J'hésites vraiment à migrer de peur d'avoir des problèmes, surtout que Lion marche vachement bien, mais j'aimerai bien profiter de icloud avec mon Ipad (entre autre). Je suis connecté au réseau par RJ45 donc le wifi ne me sert pas.


Si tu as un MacPro, tu n'as pas un dd "sacrifiable', pour installer ML pour test ? Tu clones ton dd de travail sur ce dd de test et tu installes ML dessus.
(avec un MP, on peut tester avec un dd interne très facilement)


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Janvier 2013)

Miami a dit:


> Wouah, 62 pages à lire pour savoir si mon MacBookPro core2Duo fin 2009 avec 4Go de ram sera plus (voir aussi) performant qu'avec Snow Leopard. Je vous avoue que j'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire, certains son déçu d'autres non  Et j'ai hésité à ouvrir un nouveau fil.
> Je me doute bien qu'il faudra que je passe à 8go de Ram, mais pour le reste?
> Je tiens à préciser que je désire faire une clean install avec ML et que je n'envisage pas pour l'instant de SSD (parce qu'il me faut 500go minimum et que c'est pour l'instant hors de mon budget) et j'aurai besoin de ML pour iTunes match et certains softs qui ne tournent pas sur Snow.
> Si quelqu'un aurait un avis.



J'ai fait une install pour une ami sur un Pro 15" Late 2008 2.4Ghz/4Go/HDD, ça tourne assez bien 

Même avec la 9400m d'activée.


----------



## Miami (7 Janvier 2013)

Merci Etienne
D'autres retours?


----------



## Rémi M (7 Janvier 2013)

Je possède un MBP 13" Core2Duo 4Go RAM, acheté il y a presque 3 ans, et ML tourne parfaitement dessus ! 

Je suis étudiant pour devenir Administrateur Réseau Informatique d'Entreprise, et j'utilise énormément de machine virtuelle, le Mac souffre de ses 4Go mais du fait des VM, mais si je n'en mais qu'une (W8), le Mac tourne comme une horloge. 

Il n'y a aucun problème pour ma part


----------



## nemrod22 (7 Janvier 2013)

Miami a dit:


> Wouah, 62 pages à lire pour savoir si mon MacBookPro core2Duo fin 2009 avec 4Go de ram sera plus (voir aussi) performant qu'avec Snow Leopard. Je vous avoue que j'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire, certains son déçu d'autres non  Et j'ai hésité à ouvrir un nouveau fil.
> Je me doute bien qu'il faudra que je passe à 8go de Ram, mais pour le reste?
> Je tiens à préciser que je désire faire une clean install avec ML et que je n'envisage pas pour l'instant de SSD (parce qu'il me faut 500go minimum et que c'est pour l'instant hors de mon budget) et j'aurai besoin de ML pour iTunes match et certains softs qui ne tournent pas sur Snow.
> Si quelqu'un aurait un avis.



Pourquoi pas mettre un ssd de 128 Go  et le reste sur un DD externe ça fera vraiment une différence


----------



## ergu (7 Janvier 2013)

Rémi M a dit:


> Je possède un MBP 13" Core2Duo 4Go RAM, acheté il y a presque 3 ans, et ML tourne parfaitement dessus !
> 
> Je suis étudiant pour devenir Administrateur Réseau Informatique d'Entreprise, et j'utilise énormément de machine virtuelle, le Mac souffre de ses 4Go mais du fait des VM, mais si je n'en mais qu'une (W8), le Mac tourne comme une horloge.
> 
> Il n'y a aucun problème pour ma part



Nous devons avoir la même machine (achat en avril 2010 pour la mienne) - et le même ressenti (pas de problème)

J'y mets quand même deux petits bémols :


Le démarrage est plus long (le check des mails/rappel/etc pour le centre de notification pendant lequel il refuse de lancer la moindre appli)
Je le trouve moins réactif qu'avant quand plusieurs applis bossent en même temps (hier, je codais de la vidéo en écoutant de la musique et en copiant des fichiers volumineux du HD sur un DD externe, j'ai voulu lancer iPhoto en plus... Hou là...) - mais c'est super subjectif,


----------



## boddy (7 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> c'est super subjectif,



Super subjectif, mais... 4 Go de ram : ça rame ; 8 Go : c'est une bombe 

(Testé sur plusieurs iMacs).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2013)

boddy a dit:


> Super subjectif, mais... 4 Go de ram : ça rame ; 8 Go : c'est une bombe



Certaines anciennes machines *"Core 2 Duo"* achetées en 2009, ne peuvent pas recevoir plus de 4 Go de Ram ... :love:


----------



## Miami (7 Janvier 2013)

> Pourquoi pas mettre un ssd de 128 Go et le reste sur un DD externe ça fera vraiment une différence


Parce que je suis DJ et je préfère que toute ma musique soit dans la machine. Je pense qu'un SSD de 500go devrait être abordable dans le cours de l'année.


> Certaines anciennes machines "Core 2 Duo" achetées en 2009, ne peuvent pas recevoir plus de 4 Go de Ram


Comment on le sait ça?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2013)

Miami a dit:


> Comment on le sait ça?


Indique précisément le type de machine, et on te donnera l'information fournie par le logiciel Mactracker.


----------



## Miami (7 Janvier 2013)

Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookPro5,5
2,26ghz Core 2 duo fin 2009


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2013)

Macbook Pro 5,5 :  8 Go maxi (2 x 4 Go), type : 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## Miami (7 Janvier 2013)

Merci


----------



## big41 (7 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Certaines anciennes machines *"Core 2 Duo"* achetées en 2009, ne peuvent pas recevoir plus de 4 Go de Ram ... :love:


Ben mon MBP Late 2008 C2D a bien accepté les 8Go de RAM :mouais:
Et pour ML ça tourne nickel dessus


----------



## biduletruc (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, je viens juste de minscrire sur le forum.

Je voulais avoir votre avis :

Jai acheté un MB Pro 13 pouces en juin dernier.

Ma config : 

Processeur : 2,5 GHZ Intel Core I5
Mémoire : 4GO, 1600 MHZ DDR3
500 GO de Disque Dur

Je suis passé sous Mountain Lion en octobre dernier et depuis jai limpression que mon Mac tourne moins bien depuis.

Je bosse tous les jours dessus en ce moment et jai souvent la roulette. Des fois, je suis obligé de tout fermer pour « le faire respirer ». Pourtant, je nai pas limpression de trop le pousser. Jai juste Safari, Mail, IMessage, Word et Excel ouverts constamment en même temps.

Est-ce que certains ont les mêmes problèmes ? 

Je pensais revenir à Lion, mais cela semble compliqué. En plus, jai beaucoup de photos, musiques, documents de travail que je ne veux pas perdre. Et même si je fais souvent des sauvegardes Time Machine, je ne sais pas si je pourrai en profiter en revenant à Lion (je suis un novice dans le monde de la pomme).

Avez-vous des conseils ?

Merci davance


----------



## boddy (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé

Si tu as lu tous les posts de ce sujet, tu as vu que tu devrais passer à 8 Go de ram pour être tranquille


----------



## biduletruc (9 Janvier 2013)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé
> 
> Si tu as lu tous les posts de ce sujet, tu as vu que tu devrais passer à 8 Go de ram pour être tranquille



Merci pour ta réponse. Effectivement, je n'ai pas lu tous les posts. Passer à 8 Go est-ce que ce n'est pas un peu du vol ?:mouais:

Et retourner à Lion ne pourrait pas être aussi une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2013)

biduletruc a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Effectivement, je n'ai pas lu tous les posts. Passer à 8 Go est-ce que ce n'est pas un peu du vol ?:mouais:
> 
> Et retourner à Lion ne pourrait pas être aussi une solution ?



Bonjour,

Avec 8 Go de Ram, vous pourrez avoir plus de 6 applications ouvertes en même temps ...





> juste Safari, Mail, IMessage, Word et Excel ouverts constamment en même temps


 vous en avez 5 actuellement, sans compter les processus en arrière plan 

Mountain Lion ou Lion c'est pareil, ce sont des Rams qu'il vous faut.


----------



## biduletruc (9 Janvier 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avec 8 Go de Ram, vous pourrez avoir plus de 6 applications ouvertes en même temps ... vous en avez 5 actuellement, sans compter les processus en arrière plan
> 
> Mountain Lion ou Lion c'est pareil, ce sont des Rams qu'il vous faut.



Ok...

Étrange, j'avais l'impression que mon MB Pro était plus véloce sous Lion. Mais je suis peut-être atteint du "c'était mieux avant".


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

 j'ai aussi un MBP 13" (2011, 4 Go RAM 1333 MHz), et après l'installation de ML je n'ai tenu que deux mois avant de passer à 8 Go de RAM.

Avec 4 Go, il faut s'astreindre à avoir le moins possible d'applications ouvertes pour garder une bonne fluidité.
Safari est TRES gourmand en RAM, il peut prendre couramment plus de 1,5 Go ("contenu web" dans le moniteur d'activité).
ML lui-même est gourmand : maintenant que j'ai 8 Go, il en prend 1,6 dès le lancement, avant de lancer les autres applications...

Si on veut par exemple avoir Safari, iTunes,Mail, Messages, Word, ouverts, et conserver la fluidité même si on lance une application gourmande (Aperture par ex....) alors il faut 8 Go de RAM.

La différence est flagrante, on ne regrette pas l'achat, promis.

Depuis que j'ai 8 Go, j'apprécie Mountain Lion, même si je n'utilise pas du tout certaines de ses "amazing features", par ex Notifications, Launch Pad.... :mouais:


----------



## biduletruc (9 Janvier 2013)

J'ai bien compris, mais je me demandais juste si un retour à Lion n'était pas tout simplement plus simple ou en tout cas, plus économique. 

Des conseils pour la RAM ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2013)

biduletruc a dit:


> Passer à 8 Go est-ce que ce n'est pas un peu du vol ?:mouais:


Ben non. Nouvel OS, plus gourmand.
D'ailleurs, réfléchis et regarde la différence de prix entre 8 et 16 Go.




biduletruc a dit:


> Des conseils pour la RAM ?


Crucial. Ou économique, du no name de chez Macway.


----------



## Rémi M (9 Janvier 2013)

biduletruc a dit:


> J'ai bien compris, mais je me demandais juste si un retour à Lion n'était pas tout simplement plus simple ou en tout cas, plus économique.
> 
> Des conseils pour la RAM ?



En ce moment, Macway fait 80&#8364; pour 16Go, soit 20&#8364; de plus que pour les 8Go, le calcul est vite fait, non ?


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2013)

Rémi M a dit:


> En ce moment, Macway fait 80 pour 16Go, soit 20 de plus que pour les 8Go, le calcul est vite fait, non ?


J'ai eu la flemme de regarder mais je plussoie.


----------



## biduletruc (9 Janvier 2013)

Et mettre 16 Go c'est possible ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2013)

Yeeeeessss.... c'est possible (c'est le maxi).


----------



## biduletruc (9 Janvier 2013)

Celle-ci donc : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25615/memoire-16-go-2-x-8-go-sodimm-1600-mhz-ddr3-pc3-12800.html

Et la différence est vraiment énorme entre 4 Go, 8 Go et 16 Go ? Cela n'aura pas d'impact sur ma batterie ?

(oui je sais, je pose beaucoup de questions)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2013)

Entre 4 et 8 Go, la différence est évidente, et rend l'utilisation agréable. (16 Go, pas testé)

Impact sur la batterie : aucun.


----------



## biduletruc (9 Janvier 2013)

Si quelqu'un a testé avec 16 go...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2013)

biduletruc a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a testé avec 16 go...


Ca ne devrait avoir aucun impact sur la batterie (j'ai les barrettes sur mon bureau depuis  euh  2 mois mais pas trouvé le temps, l'envie de les mettre).

Par contre, économiquement c'est un bon plan dont tu tireras peut être le bénéfice avec le prochain OS d'Apple.


----------



## biduletruc (10 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais me prendre les 16Go de Ram et je pense que dans quelques mois je passerai au SSD.


----------



## Rémi M (10 Janvier 2013)

Vérifie tout de même si les barrettes sont bien compatibles (fréquence) avec ton Mac


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Janvier 2013)

Rémi M a dit:


> En ce moment, Macway fait 80 pour 16Go, soit 20 de plus que pour les 8Go, le calcul est vite fait, non ?



J'ai payé mes 8Go de ram Corsair 32 chez Amazon, il y a un mois de cela. Livraison incluse. 

Et au passage, n'achetez pas chez Macway, ils vendent des produits d'occasion en tant que neuf. Plusieurs personnes que je connais me l'ont signalé. 

Préférez le site officiel de crucial, ou tout simplement Amazon. Et évitez les RAM no-name, pour 5 de plus autant prendre de la ram de qualité et garantie à vie.


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Janvier 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et au passage, n'achetez pas chez Macway, ils vendent des produits d'occasion en tant que neuf. Plusieurs personnes que je connais me l'ont signalé.
> 
> .



Mais ceux que je connais et moi-même ont toujours été satisfait des achats chez MacWay !! Se méfier surtout des "on-dit" !


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Janvier 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Mais ceux que je connais et moi-même ont toujours été satisfait des achats chez MacWay !! Se méfier surtout des "on-dit" !



+1 Toutes mes mémoires, depuis 2003, ont été achetées chez Macway sans aucun problème ni retour.


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Janvier 2013)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Mais ceux que je connais et moi-même ont toujours été satisfait des achats chez MacWay !! Se méfier surtout des "on-dit" !



Ce ne sont pas des "on-dit", c'est concrètement l'expérience de 3 amis qui ont commandé chez eux. 

Et acheter de la Ram no name plus chère que de la RAM de marque (Et haut de gamme), je dis chapeau bas aux acheteurs. 

Exemple : 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...-2-x-4-go-sodimm-ddr3-1600-mhz-pc3-12800.html

http://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CMSX8G...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1357809735&sr=1-2


----------



## Jacques L (10 Janvier 2013)

J'ai toujours été satisfait de mes achats chez MacWay depuis au moins une quinzaine d'années et de la qualité de leurs réponses en cas de doute sur l'achat de tel ou tel produit. Toujours pareil sur internet si tu sais exactement quoi acheter tu trouveras moins cher ailleurs, si tu as des questions à poser tu t'adresses à ceux qui sont spécialisé dans un produit.
Je ne donnes que mon ressenti, je ne souhaite pas faire de polémique, chacun fait bien comme il veut, mais là je crois qu'on sort sérieusement du sujet


----------



## biduletruc (10 Janvier 2013)

C'est acheté. Elles sont compatibles, j'ai bien vérifié. Je ne connaissais pas Macway, donc je verrai bien. Enfin, ce site m'a l'air tout à fait sérieux et il est recommandé par l'une des plus grosses communautés francophone de Macusers sur le net donc je verrai bien.


----------



## Rémi M (10 Janvier 2013)

Si tu as du temps à consacrer, voici un peu de lecture


----------



## biduletruc (10 Janvier 2013)

En consultant Macg et leur site j'ai vu un truc qui me semble pas mal.

Équiper mon MBPro d'un SSD de 128 Go et mettre mon HDD actuel à la place du lecteur CD que je  ferai passer en USB. Moins de 200 euros l'opération d'après ce que j'ai compris. Possible que je me laisse tenter dans les prochains moi ou pour fêter le premier anniversaire de ma machine. Si certains ont déjà tenté le coup, je suis preneur de retours.


----------



## MacEye (13 Janvier 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Pour ma part, pas de problème à l'installation. Je suis possesseur d'un MBP Mid 2009 2,8 Ghz 4 Go  avec SSD. Pas de ralentissement des applications mais je note un petit ralentissement à la fermeture du système.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir à tous,

toujours ce petit ralentissement en fermeture, j'ai fait toutes les maintenances d'usage (réparation des permissions etc) mais pas de modification. J'ai aussi essayé d'arrêter time machine dont le disque de sauvegarde est un disque réseau mais pas de modification. 

Avez vous des idées ? Une solution ? 

Merci par avance pour vos retours 

Bonne soirée 

Stéphane


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Janvier 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> toujours ce petit ralentissement en fermeture
> 
> Avez vous des idées ? Une solution ?


Attendre la mise à jour 10.8.3 ou 4 : c'est apparemment la solution pour beaucoup d'entre nous.


----------



## Miami (13 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma part, je viens d'acheter un Macbook Pro 13" pour ma fille et je voulais savoir s'il est normal que Moutain Lion ne soit pas installé?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Janvier 2013)

Le Mac est d'occasion ? Il y a un autre Système d'installé ?


----------



## big41 (13 Janvier 2013)

Miami a dit:


> Pour ma part, je viens d'acheter un Macbook Pro 13" pour ma fille et je voulais savoir s'il est normal que Moutain Lion ne soit pas installé?



Ben si tu l'as acheté neuf il doit avoir ML d'installé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------




MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> toujours ce petit ralentissement en fermeture, j'ai fait toutes les maintenances d'usage (réparation des permissions etc) mais pas de modification. J'ai aussi essayé d'arrêter time machine dont le disque de sauvegarde est un disque réseau mais pas de modification.
> 
> ...


Cherche le topic "10.8.2 long à la fermeture" il y a le correctif à faire


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Janvier 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Cherche le topic "10.8.2 long à la fermeture" il y a le correctif à faire


Ou à ne pas faire

= comme on le sent


----------



## big41 (13 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou à ne pas faire
> 
> = comme on le sent



Fait sur mes deux MBP sans soucis


----------



## Miami (13 Janvier 2013)

J'ai profité des soldes Fn.c ou il vendaient un macbookPro 13" i5 (mi-2012 *NEUF*) mais avec un DD de 750Go à la place du 500Go. Ca devait être une promo d'il y a quelques temps et il devait leur rester quelques exemplaires. Il était précisé OSX Lion, mais ils mettent ça dans toutes les caractéristiques techniques de leur MacBookPro.
Enfin, bonne pioche pour moi qui en cherchait un pour les 18 ans de ma fille! Je l'ai eu pour 1049


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Janvier 2013)

Miami a dit:


> Je l'ai eu pour 1049


Il te faudra donc rajouter 18  pour acheter Mountain Lion sur l'App Store.

Après avoir fait toutes les mises à jour du menu &#63743;.


----------



## Miami (14 Janvier 2013)

Bah ok, pas grave, je trouvais ça juste un peu bizarre....


----------



## MacEye (14 Janvier 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> toujours ce petit ralentissement en fermeture, j'ai fait toutes les maintenances d'usage (réparation des permissions etc) mais pas de modification. J'ai aussi essayé d'arrêter time machine dont le disque de sauvegarde est un disque réseau mais pas de modification.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Et bien pour ma part le correctif via le terminal semble fonctionner. Merci à tous pour votre aide 


Bonne soirée

Stéphane


----------



## big41 (14 Janvier 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Et bien pour ma part le correctif via le terminal semble fonctionner. Merci à tous pour votre aide
> 
> ...


 il marche parfaitement bien, et ça permet d'attendre le correctif officiel d'&#63743;


----------



## MacEye (17 Janvier 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Et bien pour ma part le correctif via le terminal semble fonctionner. Merci à tous pour votre aide
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

et bien j'ai parlé trop vite.... le correctif ne fonctionne pas 

Attendons 10.8.3 qui résoudra peut être ce bug

Bonne soirée à tous 


Stéphane


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Janvier 2013)

Nouveau bug, parfois je travaille et BAM l'écran se met en veille aha.


----------



## big41 (17 Janvier 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Nouveau bug, parfois je travaille et BAM l'écran se met en veille aha.



T'aurais pas activé la mise en veille par un coin de l'écran ?


----------



## jfkm (18 Janvier 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> et bien j'ai parlé trop vite.... le correctif ne fonctionne pas
> 
> ...



Idem...  J'ai tenté le correctif via le terminal sur le MB Air de ma femme (avant de le faire sur le mien...  ).

Aucun changement... Pas d'extinction plus rapide.


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Janvier 2013)

big41 a dit:


> T'aurais pas activé la mise en veille par un coin de l'écran ?



Non, jamais activé ce truc, et j'ai vérifié aucun coin actif.

Enfaite je viens de tester, je ferme l'écran, je l'ouvre, il s'allume directement mais je peux rien faire, l'écran s'éteint tout seul, et il se rallume et là je peux faire ce que je veux. Orignal non ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour , 

J'ai un Macbook de 2009 (c2d , 6 GO de ddr3 ) et je suis sous Lion . Il marche nickel mais sur l'appstore il y a beaucoup d'avis négatif/mitigés sur ML . Du coup je suis un peu perdu , je sais pas si je dis le prendre ???


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Du coup je suis un peu perdu , je sais pas si je dis le prendre ???


Tu peux l'acheter sur l'App store; l'installer sur une clef USB avant de l'installer.
Puis faire l'installation sur un dd externe, pour tester.


----------



## jellyboy74 (18 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour l'astuce mais il pèse combien de gigas ?


edit  au temps pour moi , 4 GO c'est marqué sur l'app store !!!!


----------



## MacEye (19 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'ai un Macbook de 2009 (c2d , 6 GO de ddr3 ) et je suis sous Lion . Il marche nickel mais sur l'appstore il y a beaucoup d'avis négatif/mitigés sur ML . Du coup je suis un peu perdu , je sais pas si je dis le prendre ???



Bonjour,

Pour ma part, 

j'ai un MBP Core 2 duo 2,8 Ghz 4 Go de mémoire avec SSD OCZ Agility 3 et pas de soucis de fluidité. Aussi rapide que Lion au boot, fluide dans les applications. Reste ce soucis de lenteur à la fermeture (mais beaucoup d'utilisateur en sont victime). 

C'est vrai que d'autre utilisateur avec des configs plus récentes sont en carafe avec ce système. 

Moi ça marche plutôt bien

Si ça peut te faire avancer 

Bon week 
Stéphane


----------



## MacEye (19 Janvier 2013)

Curiosité....

j'ai appliqué à nouveau le correctif via le terminal (par mon compte administrateur), le temps d'extinction s'est réduit mais au bout de 3 ou 4 démarrage/extinction ce avec des temps d'utilisation variable, mon MBP se remet à mettre 20 secondes à s'éteindre.....

Je vais vraiment attendre 10.8.3 en espérant qu'un correctif soit intégré


bonne soirée à tous

Stéphane


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'ai un Macbook de 2009 (c2d , 6 GO de ddr3 ) et je suis sous Lion . Il marche nickel mais sur l'appstore il y a beaucoup d'avis négatif/mitigés sur ML . Du coup je suis un peu perdu , je sais pas si je dis le prendre ???



C'est très compliqué de juger cet OS. Déjà parce qu'il ressemble juste à une MAJ (ce qui au passage était déjà le cas de Lion), après dans le fond il y a peut être des améliorations. 
En attendant personnellement tu me mets devant SL, Lion, ML mise à part un surplus d'application plus ou moins utile, je vois pas réellement de différence. 

ML n'est pas nul, il n'est pas bien non plus. Honnêtement je considère avoir perdu 19 euros parce que je me sers de rien de présent avec ML, pas faute d'avoir essayé pourtant. Notes/rappels/facetime/centre de notification les choses les plus visibles sont totalement inutile pour moi. Aide-mémoire suffit largement, pour les rappels c'est mon blackberry, et face time est trop intrusif.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2013)

J'adore la possibilité de faire enfin !!! des recherches multiples dans mail, grâce à ML (par rapport à Snow Leopard).
C'est une fonction que j'utilise plusieurs fois par jour.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'adore la possibilité de faire enfin !!! des recherches multiples dans mail, grâce à ML (par rapport à Snow Leopard).
> C'est une fonction que j'utilise plusieurs fois par jour.


InfoClick peut t'intéresser : http://www.cuk.ch/articles/5315


----------



## jellyboy74 (19 Janvier 2013)

Merci à tous pour ces réponses qui ne font que confirmer ma réticence envers cet OS . J'ai bien fait le tour et je m'aperçois que beaucoup accuses des problèmes de compatibilités avec des jeux , application et programme importants à mes yeux ( prise en charge d'EZ drummer sous garageband par exemple qui chie avec 10.8 . 

Je ne vais donc pas passer à 10.8 autant que possible d'autant plus qu'il y a une perte d'autonomie constaté sur mon modèle qui avais déjà subis une perte de SL à Lion .....

D'un point de vue personnel je trouves que le dernier vrai bon OS qu'a fait Apple c'est Léopard pour sa révolution graphique et applicative mais en terme de rendement rien n'égalera plus Tiger apparemment . 

Je me pose vraiment beaucoup de questions sur l'avenir d'apple sur ce terrain et j'éspère qu'on me prouveras le contraire avec 10.9 !


----------



## Somchay (20 Janvier 2013)

Après un premier essai de ML qui s'était très mal passé (voir mes commentaires quelques pages en arrière), je me suis finalement décidé à refaire un essai mais avec une clean install cette fois... Bon et bien cette fois tout roule, plus de problème de ventilos qui s'affolent par exemple  

Ah oui, un autre truc qui a changé aussi à part la clean install, c'est que je suis passé d'un SSD OSZ vertex 3 à un Crucial M4... peut-être que ça a joué aussi 

Bref, content quand même d'avoir finalement pu passer à cette upgrade


----------



## PDD (21 Janvier 2013)

L'avis d'un débutant sur ML, je viens de SL dont j'étais enchanté sur mon MBP core 2 duo de 2008 et je suis passé au MBP rétina 15 sous ML. Super enchanté actuellement, toutes mes anciennes applications semblent tourner sans problème, tous mes fichiers, toutes mes préférences sont la (merci TM), et mail 6.2 et plus agréable que le 4.6 précédent.


----------



## MacBookPro2009 (24 Janvier 2013)

"si mon MacBookPro core2Duo fin 2009 avec 4Go de ram sera plus (voir aussi) performant qu'avec Snow Leopard."

Bonjour ou bonsoir, c'est selon le moment. ;-)

Sujet : Passage vers Mountain Lion ou OS X (pour apple).

Matériel : MacBook Pro 15" mid-2009, Core 2 Duo 2,66 Ghz, DDR 750 Gb, 2x4Gb DDR3
OS : Mac OS X Lion

Je suis passé de Snow Léopard à Lion par chobligation (= mix de choix et d'obligation). L'obligation étant être à jour avec les MàJ de la pomme sur les logiciels. Ayant consulté plusieurs forum sur le moment opportun de changer l'OS et les raisons (pratiques) qui pourraient me pousser à passer sous Lion, j'ai attendu patiemment la version mise à jour 4. Passons le bla-bla de la création d'une clé d'installation USB du logiciel et allons direct dans les changements majeurs de l'un vers l'autre. Sans conteste, l'utilisation des multiples bureaux qui est BEAUCOUP plus aisée et confortable sous Snow (option que j'ai renoncé à utiliser avant de ela redécouvrir sous Lion). D'autres raisons majeures et quelques inconvénients existent encore mais là non plus n'est pas le sujet. 

Il y a un an, j'ai remplacé le DDR d'origine car défaillance mécanique. Satisfait du nouveau de 750 Gb, le Super Drive devient problématique et ne reconnait plus les disques (maladie des MacBook Pro selon LA rumeur...). Tiens ? je viens de comprendre le pourquoi du comment réfléchit la pomme (comprendre ne veut pas dire accepter). 

Je décide donc pour cette année de donner un coup de jeune à cette machine (merveilleuse) afin qu'elle puisse continuer à me satisfaire. 

Remplacement de la batterie d'origine (zut selon le site apple quasi obligé de passer par un Apple Center). Bon pas grave, vais le faire moi-même en zieutant sur les sites ad hoc (ixfit par exemple). Ok no soucis. En passant, je décide de doubler la DDRAM 3 => 2x4 Gb (max possible sur la machine de mid-2009).

Le souci étant toujours l'espace de stockage, je décide de remplacer le Super Drive qui est HS (rip pour lui) par un SSD Crucial M4 de 256 Gb. Le choix étant porté pour le SATA II et le prix. Un Optical Bay OWC est également décidé. Après cela, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'autres upgrade possibles sur cette bécane (si les HDD). J'installerai sur le SSD le système d'exploitation.

Après avoir lu les échanges sur ce poste, je pense que la configuration actuelle est adéquate pour accueillir Mountain Lion. La Zic, je la stocke sur le HDD de 750 Gb.

Dès que le matériel sera installé, je vous ferai part du résultat. Concernant la Zic aussi ! (VDj 7Pro).

Désolé pour la longueur de la réponse, mais je tenais à donner des explications claires quant aux informations de l'ordinateur, les changements vers Lion, la configuration future car selon les avis et les choix, le passage vers Mountain Lion diffère si on est ou pas sous Snow ou Lion.



Bien à vous,


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Janvier 2013)

Bon du coup hier après une clean et ré installé SL après bien des péripéties ( voir sujet macbook) , j'ai finalement craqué et mis ML sur mon macbook 2009 ( Pour rappel c2d , 6GO de ram ddr3 , 9400M, 250 HDD ) et là grosse surprise alors que j'y allais sur la pointe des pied ,après la maj 10.8.2 il est bien plus réactif que sous Lion ( que j'avais avant la clean) , les apps sont bien mieux foutues ( fenêtre , disposition , option . Le cloud est accessible pour de vrai ce coup ci et contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire les programme fonctionnent parfaitement . J'aime bien la disposition du nouvel itunes et le plein écran sur toutes les apps ce coup ci ! 

Le boot est un chouille plus long mais rien de bien grave ( environ 40 secondes contre 30 pour SL )  

Sinon j'ai plus l'impression d'avoir une super maj qu'un véritable nouvel OS à l'image de SL par rapport à Léopard . 

Voilà pour mon retour .


----------



## MacEye (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour Jellyboy,

Pourrais tu me dire dire si tu constates le bug de fermeture longue (environ 20 secondes à l'extinction) ? Beaucoup d'utilisateurs semblent être touchés et le correctif proposé ne semble pas fonctionner chez tous les utilisateurs (et chez moi aussi).

Merci par avance pour ton retour 

Bon dimanche 
Stéphane


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Janvier 2013)

Oui je te confirme c'est long ! Environ 25 secondes chez moi . 

De toute facon il faut se rendre à l'évidence cette OS est calibré pour les SSD . Tu peu diviser le temps par 4 sur SSD autant en boot qu'en power of .


----------



## big41 (27 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui je te confirme c'est long ! Environ 25 secondes chez moi .
> 
> De toute facon il faut se rendre à l'évidence cette OS est calibré pour les SSD . Tu peu diviser le temps par 4 sur SSD autant en boot qu'en power of .


Faut archi faut 
J'ai un SSD crucial dans mon MBP Late 2011 et temps de fermeture 20 sec avant application du correctif trouvé sur ce forum.
La lenteur à la fermeture sur certains Mac est un bug qui doit être corrigé avec 10.8.3 (entre autres correctifs).


----------



## Rez2a (27 Janvier 2013)

Le ralentissement de l'OS au fur et à mesure est malheureusement un problème que j'ai toujours constaté depuis que je suis sur Mac avec Leopard. Le bilan sous ML est pas génial de mon côté, après 6 mois d'installation, mon iMac a déjà du mal pour certains trucs (et le pire, c'est que je me suis forcé à me limiter au strict nécessaire côté logiciels installés).

Un OS calibré pour les SSD ça ne veut rien dire, pour moi c'est simplement la preuve d'un OS qui se traîne un paquet de bugs qui auraient dû être corrigés il y a longtemps ; après, l'arrivée des SSD dans tous les modèles de Mac me fait craindre que Apple puisse considérer l'alourdissement de l'OS comme un problème secondaire, puisque bon, c'est pas grave, bientôt on aura tous des SSD et ça nous paraîtra super rapide.

Honnêtement OS X n'est pas le seul OS à devenir de plus en plus lent avec le temps, Windows est dans le même cas. Là où j'en veux beaucoup à Apple, c'est que SL était censé être quasiment "recodé de zéro" pour en faire un système ultra rapide en virant tout ce qui était obsolète (et honnêtement c'était un bon OS), et depuis Lion ils ont réussi à défaire tout ça. Le tout en virant des grosses briques logicielles (Carbon, X11 et Java passés à la trappe), c'est quand même un tour de force.

Bon, on est encore en 10.8.2, donc laissons leur le temps. Mais vu le rythme de sortie des mises à jour et celui de sortie des OS, je me demande si à terme, les "early adopters" dont je fais partie ne sont pas condamnés à avoir des OS buggés en permanence.

(Cela dit, c'est un problème similaire sur iOS où chaque release majeure rend les appareils un peu plus lents... le 3GS était hyper rapide à sa sortie avec iPhone OS 3, aujourd'hui c'est un putain de veau avec iOS 6. J'espère vraiment qu'Apple bosse secrètement sur une refonte totale d'OS X et iOS, parce que si ils ont bien une force par rapport à Microsoft, c'est de pouvoir se permettre de faire table rase pour repartir sur de nouvelles bases, là où MS est condamné à devoir supporter des trucs vieux de 15 ans).


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2013)

Rez2a a dit:


> HLà où j'en veux beaucoup à Apple, c'est que SL était censé être quasiment "recodé de zéro" pour en faire un système ultra rapide en virant tout ce qui était obsolète (et honnêtement c'était un bon OS),


Je crois que SL était le seul OS qui avait amélioré la réactivité des machines par rapport au précédent OS (je compare donc SL avec Leopard, Leopard avec Tiger).



Rez2a a dit:


> (Cela dit, c'est un problème similaire sur iOS où chaque release majeure rend les appareils un peu plus lents... le 3GS était hyper rapide à sa sortie avec iPhone OS 3, aujourd'hui c'est un putain de veau avec iOS 6.


Faut-il y voir une vraie stratégie commerciale : je vous fais saliver avec un nouvel OS. Plus lent, plus lourd que l'ancien, mais je ne vous le dis pas. De façon à ce que vous ayez envie de changer de machine ? :rateau:


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Janvier 2013)

Exactement cêst même le fond du panier !

Quoi de mieux que de rendre les anciennes machines complètement obsolètes afin de forcer les gens à acheter les nouvelles !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> plus lourd que l'ancien :rateau:


Versions, iCloud, sandboxing, instantanés locaux TM,


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Versions, iCloud, sandboxing, instantanés locaux TM,


Oui mais on pourrait espérer néanmoins de la réactivité si on n'utilise pas telle ou telle fonctionnalité


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Janvier 2013)

L'espoir fait vivre, l'attente :mouais:


Avec des photos, des vidéos et des musiques toujours plus lourdes, des connexions multipliées, des disques encore plus gros, les "vieux" Mac peinent dans les côtes. 
Surtout avec un Système qui en rajoute.
Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Janvier 2013)

Mais bon faut pas cracher dans la soupe non plus ! 

Il y a un nombre de fonctionalité agréable depuis Lion ( apps plein écran , feuilletage , optimisation du trackpad, habillage graphique , effets , intégration du cloud permanent , etc etc etc ) qui forcément demandes de la ressource . Perso j'aime bien SL, tg , L  mais pas possible pour moi de revenir à ces OS sur mon macbook .


----------



## MacEye (28 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui je te confirme c'est long ! Environ 25 secondes chez moi .
> 
> De toute facon il faut se rendre à l'évidence cette OS est calibré pour les SSD . Tu peu diviser le temps par 4 sur SSD autant en boot qu'en power of .



Bonsoir,

Merci pour ta réponse,

Et bien nous allons attendre 10.8.3 qui ne devrait plus tarder.  ..... en espérant qu'il résolve ce fâcheux bug.

Bonne soirée 
Stéphane


----------



## big41 (28 Janvier 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse,
> 
> ...


Moi j'ai appliqué le correctif trouvé sur ce forum et ça marche nickel.
Mais j'attend 10.8.3 qui a ce que j'ai lu corrige entre autre ce bug


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Janvier 2013)

Il est censé arriver quand ce correctif ???


----------



## big41 (28 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Il est censé arriver quand ce correctif ???



Cette semaine, iOS6.1 est dispo, 10.8.3 ne devrait plus tarder


----------



## jellyboy74 (28 Janvier 2013)

Ok merci , j'éspère que ca va corriger pas mal de chose car par exemple mes logiciels en VSt ne fonctionnent plus sous 10.8.2 et à 250 euros la licence ca fait mal !


----------



## Elfstone (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé sous ML il y a 3 jours par clean install (MacBook Pro 13" mi-2011) et pour le moment tout va bien.

Je constate globalement une meilleure réactivité (Safari s'ouvre quasi instantanément par exemple), et le démarrage est moins long que sous Lion, j'ai gagné environ 10 s.

Par contre, extinction toujours longue et surtout j'ai l'impression que j'ai perdu niveau autonomie de batterie... En ouvrant le mac ce matin, j'avais 97% de dispo pour 5 h 35 de durée. Safari ouvert avec 5 onglets (dont 3 utilisant du flash pour un jeu sous navigateur) depuis 20 mn, je suis à 88% pour 3 h 50 restant... J'avoue que je ne sais pas si c'est logique, sachant que sous Lion j'avais au max 8 h 30 d'autonomie indiquées lorsque j'ouvrais le mac.

Si c'est dû à ML, j'espère que le 10.8.3. corrigera ça...


----------



## nemrod22 (29 Janvier 2013)

Elfstone a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis passé sous ML il y a 3 jours par clean install (MacBook Pro 13" mi-2011) et pour le moment tout va bien.
> 
> ...



Le centre de notification et le cloud prennent pas mal de ressources et la MAJ "devrait" apporter un mieux


----------



## Sly54 (29 Janvier 2013)

Elfstone a dit:


> Si c'est dû à ML, j'espère que le 10.8.3. corrigera ça...


Le 10.8.3 est attendu comme le Saint Graal par certains
Vu le nb de builds et le temps passé à le tester, espérons que pour une fois on ait une màj qui corrige les bugs et qui n'en ajoute pas de nouveaux !!!


_Mode_mauvaise_langue_ON
Mais ça serait bien la 1e fois 
_Mode_mauvaise_langue_OFF


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Janvier 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> _Mode_mauvaise_langue_ON
> Mais ça serait bien la 1e fois
> _Mode_mauvaise_langue_OFF



C'est pas de la mauvaise langue, c'est la réalité ça 

Idem pour iOs, le clavier de mon iphone 4 est toujours aussi lent, ils résolvent rien, ils t'incitent à acheter le dernier modèle à 700 billets. :sleep:


----------



## Rémi M (30 Janvier 2013)

Lundi, j'ai reçu mon nouveau MBP. A peine sorti de la caisse qui se retrouve ouvert pour passer la mémoire vive de 4Go à 16Go et remplacer le DD à 5400tr/min pour un jolie SSD 840 Pro. 

Bref, je vous passe l'installation tout se passe parfaitement, je retrouve donc le Mac à peu près comme l'ancien avec mes documents et logiciels installés. Je répare les permissions depuis la clé bootable faite avec la dernière version de ML sur le MAS.

Sachant que sur l'ancien il y avait aussi un SSD, je remarque tout de même que je n'ai plus aucune roue à l'arrêt de la machine. Pourtant le "problème" vient/venait d'un service qui n'arrive pas à s'arrêter, cela ne dépend donc pas du SSD logiquement. 

Une mise à jour de ML sur le MAS non officielle, une sorte de vérification avant de balancer sur la 10.8.3 ?


----------



## tonrain (30 Janvier 2013)

Sur mon MacBook early 2009, même si ML est moins rapide que sur SL, je constate quand même une certaine amélioration des performaces notamment dans les jeux vidéos. Pour le reste réactivité, et gestion de logiciels ouverts, c'est pas encore ça.

Mais pour un Mac de 4ans d'âge, je ne perds pas énormément.


----------



## solotreize (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis que je suis passé à mountain lion (sept 2012)
mon macbook pro (mid2010 core I5 8GO de ram) est devenu lent à l'allumage
malgré un SSD samsung 830.
-reset pram & smc
-reinstall clean de ML
toujours le même pb. 
par contre une fois que la pomme apparaît, tout fonctionne correctement.
l'OS charge trés vite et toutes les applis démarrent sans pb.
Si quelqu'un a une idée....


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Février 2013)

Pomme > Préférences Système > Démarrage > Sélectionner le SSD


----------



## lesisko (2 Février 2013)

Lion est une vraie catastrophe me concernant.
IMAC 10.7.5
Processeur 2,8 Core 2 Duo Intel
Mémoire : 2 Go 800 MHz DDR2 SDRAM

Je ne peux plus ouvrir deux logiciel de graphisme sans que ça rame à mort partout.



Je vais reformarter un jour et tout repasser en Snow Leopard


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Février 2013)

Rien d'etonnant avec 2Go de ram. Et on parle de Mountain Lion ici, pas de Lion.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 le problème n'est pas Lion, mais le manque de RAM : cet ordi en accepte 6 Go.

EDIT : grillé


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> le problème n'est pas Lion, mais le manque de RAM : cet ordi en accepte 6 Go.
> 
> EDIT : grillé



Une rette de 4Go, ça va couter 1/4 de la valeur de la machine. 

Donc plutôt passer à 4Go, cela sera déjà mieux. Et migrer vers ML, qui n'a rien à voir avec Lion (C'est quand même plus stable).


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Une rette de 4Go, ça va couter 1/4 de la valeur de la machine.
> 
> Donc plutôt passer à 4Go, cela sera déjà mieux. Et migrer vers ML, qui n'a rien à voir avec Lion (C'est quand même plus stable).



Heu mouais .... Moi je suis en train de peter un plomb avec 10.8 . Je suis en pleine pré prod avec mon groupe et mes logicielles de MAO ne marchent plus sur ce fuc**** ML alors que sous Lion c'était tip top . 

Beaucoup de fonctionnalités qui ne servent pas vraiment ( c'était pas indispensable de faire un nouvel OS pour les intégrer ) des arrêts intempestifs de Safari chez moi ( qui est par contre plus rapide ) .mais je craint le pire . 

Quand au reste je pense que 4GO de ram sur son boobook , même en ddr2 , ca va métamorphoser sa bestiole et ca prendra Lion tranquille .


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Heu mouais .... Moi je suis en train de peter un plomb avec 10.8 . Je suis en pleine pré prod avec mon groupe et mes logicielles de MAO ne marchent plus sur ce fuc**** ML alors que sous Lion c'était tip top .


Je ne voudrai pas enfoncer le clou, mais quand je suis en plein taf intensif, je ne change pas d'OS&#8230;
Et quand je change, je teste au préalable sur un dd externe


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Février 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne voudrai pas enfoncer le clou, mais quand je suis en plein tag intensif, je ne change pas d'OS
> Et quand je change, je teste au préalable sur un dd externe



Exactement, je me rappelle que lors du passage à Lion, j'avais dédié un disque dur au nouvel OS, et j'avais gardé mon RAID 0 sous Snow.

De plus, les problèmes qu'il a peuvent très bien apparaître à cause d'une MAJ et non d'une clean install. 

J'ai fait pas mal de clean install de ML (Une dizaine de personne, utilisation pro pour certaines), et aucun problème majeur jusqu'à maintenant. 

Bref, quand on change d'OS, on fait une clean install pour éviter les soucis, c'est le B.A-BA de l'informatique moderne.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne voudrai pas enfoncer le clou, mais quand je suis en plein taf intensif, je ne change pas d'OS&#8230;
> Et quand je change, je teste au préalable sur un dd externe



C'est bien pour ca que j'ai une partition SL et mes données sur un HDD mais en dix ans apple c'est la première fois que ca me fait une saloperie du genre .... surtout sur des logiciel à plus de 200 euros !
Le but d'un nouvel OS c'est d'améliorer le travail au quotidien pas de mettre des bâtons dans les roues et forcer les gens a switcher d'OS parce que le nouveau est en mousse .  

Enfin je veux pas enfoncer le clou  .....hein


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Heu mouais .... Moi je suis en train de peter un plomb avec 10.8 . Je suis en pleine pré prod avec mon groupe et mes logicielles de MAO ne marchent plus sur ce fuc**** ML alors que sous Lion c'était tip top .
> 
> .../...





jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est bien pour ca que j'ai une partition SL et mes données sur un HDD mais en dix ans apple c'est la première fois que ca me fait une saloperie du genre .... surtout sur des logiciel à plus de 200 euros !.../...



Qui faut il mettre en cause : le système qui a évolué ou les développeurs des applications qui n'ont pas fait le nécessaire pour adapter leurs programmes malgré la mise à disposition de versions "beta" ?


----------



## tonrain (3 Février 2013)

C'est la faute d'Apple évidemment, ils ne font pas assez de versions beta


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

kignon a dit:


> C'est la faute d'Apple évidemment, ils ne font pas assez de versions beta



Ah ok donc c'est aux autres de s'adapter à Apple . On peu retourner au format PPC alors ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Ah ok donc c'est aux autres de s'adapter à Apple . On peu retourner au format PPC alors ??



Si la machine que vous avez en est capable 
Faudra toutefois faire attention, à la rétro-compatibilité des iPhoto Library, de certains documents enregistrés après avoir mis à jour les différents logiciels.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si la machine que vous avez en est capable
> Faudra toutefois faire attention, à la rétro-compatibilité des iPhoto Library, de certains documents enregistrés après avoir mis à jour les différents logiciels.



j'ai pas tout compris là ? Les power pc faisait déjà tourner iphoto etc etc . Ce que je voulais répondre c'est que si dans l'esprit de certain il faut que ce soit aux éditeurs de s'adapter à 10.8 alors autant revenir à l'époque des ppc car à cette époque c'était le cas . Apple à choisis de passer à Intel pour s'ouvrir ( un peu.......beaucoup en fait ! ) avec comme fausse excuse qu'IBM n'étais pas capable de passer les fameux 4 GHz à l'époque . 

Si aujourd'hui il faut que ML contraigne les éditeurs à s'adapter à cet OS ( ca va dans les deux sens ) c'est juste n'importe quoi ! L'avantage de macs c'est que depuis Léopard et le x86 les programmes marchent bien d'un OS à l'autre . Là ce n'est pas le cas .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> j'ai pas tout compris là ? Les power pc faisait déjà tourner iphoto etc etc . Ce que je voulais répondre c'est que si dans l'esprit de certain il faut que ce soit aux éditeurs de s'adapter à 10.8 alors autant revenir à l'époque des ppc car à cette époque c'était le cas . Apple à choisis de passer à Intel pour s'ouvrir ( un peu.......beaucoup en fait ! ) avec comme fausse excuse qu'IBM n'étais pas capable de passer les fameux 4 GHz à l'époque .
> 
> Si aujourd'hui il faut que ML contraigne les éditeurs à s'adapter à cet OS ( ca va dans les deux sens ) c'est juste n'importe quoi ! L'avantage de macs c'est que depuis Léopard et le x86 les programmes marchent bien d'un OS à l'autre . Là ce n'est pas le cas .



La compatibilité est ascendante, une fois les logiciels mis à jour, avec Mountain Lion, cela se faisait dès la 1ère mise à jour, donc iLife a eu droit aux "patch maison", ce qui fait que lors de l'ouverture les Library ont été mises à niveau du même coup. A moins d'avoir des sauvegardes antérieures, le retour est donc compromis .

Faut espérer que les éditeurs mettent les *logiciels pro* à niveau, ils ont certainement eu le temps pour et toutes les informations voulues.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

Oui mais bon on parles d'Ilfe , programmes maison , moi je parle de cubase , de Toontrack etc etc . 
J'arrives pas à comprendre comment de sprogrammes qui datent de 2006 marchent parfaitement sur tous les OSX sans maj sauf sur ML qui n'est avouons le qu'un petite maj de 10.7 .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui mais bon on parles d'Ilfe , programmes maison , moi je parle de cubase , de Toontrack etc etc .
> J'arrives pas à comprendre comment de sprogrammes qui datent de 2006 marchent parfaitement sur tous les OSX sans maj sauf sur ML qui n'est avouons le qu'un petite maj de 10.7 .



Personne n'arrive à le comprendre, les seuls en mesure d'y répondre sont les éditeurs


----------



## tonrain (3 Février 2013)

C'est toujours aux développeurs de logiciels de s'adapter à l'OS. Sinon, on aurait un OS par logiciel.
De même Apple doit adapter son OS aux évolutions du langage dans lequel elle le développe.

Je peux aussi prendre du code source de 2000, et le compiler en C en 2013, y aura un paquet d'erreur alors que pendant 10ans, ça marchait niquel.

Ensuite, rien ne t'obliger à passer à ML. On considère les OS d'Apple à peu près stable vers la troisième mise à jour, on en est qu'à la deuxième avec ML.

Ce n'est que mon avis, mais quand on est en plein boulot et qu'on a un truc urgent à faire, changer d'OS ou acheter un nouvel ordinateur, c'est du grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

C'est bien pour ca que j'attend 10.8,3 pour voir avant de repasser à 10.7 si déception .


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Février 2013)

Cubase a listé les compatibilités avec Mountain Lion ici.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Février 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Cubase a listé les compatibilités avec Mountain Lion ici.



c'est ce que je dis Cubase 5 out ...... 
Ez drummer out 
Line 6 marche 
Guitare rig marche 

C'est très ennuyeux .


----------



## jfkm (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Juste un retour d'infos.

Suite à une prise de tête avec PaintBrush qui ne voulait plus fonctionner correctement (il me faisait figer monMB Air), et après xxxx prises de tête, je me suis lancé hier soir dans une restauration complète.

J'ai donc fait une "clean install" à partir d'une clé usb bootable que je m'étais créé il y a quelques temps.

Beaucoup de boulot forcément à tout réinstaller "proprement" à partir d'une copie de mes fichiers transférés sur DD externe.

Par contre, chose bizarre, depuis hier soir, 10.8.2 est beaucoup plus rapide à l'extinction...

Bénéfice temporaire ? Je ne sais pas. A suivre. :mouais:

J'ai une question pour finir: cette clé usb bootable est utilisable sur mon second MB Air (celui de ma femme) même si elle a été créée sur le mien ?


----------



## big41 (5 Février 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> J'ai une question pour finir: cette clé usb bootable est utilisable sur mon second MB Air (celui de ma femme) même si elle a été créée sur le mien ?



Oui sans problème 
Celle que j'ai créé avec mon MBP me sert pour le MBP de ma femme


----------



## jfkm (5 Février 2013)

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Février 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Oui sans problème
> Celle que j'ai créé avec mon MBP me sert pour le MBP de ma femme


Il y a des problèmes quand l'un des deux Mac arrive à 10.8 par mise à niveau par le MAS et que l'autre a été vendu sous 10.8 : l'installeur n'est pas forcément compatible avec les deux.


----------



## nemrod22 (5 Février 2013)

jfkm a dit:


> Par contre, chose bizarre, depuis hier soir, 10.8.2 est beaucoup plus rapide à l'extinction...
> 
> Bénéfice temporaire ? Je ne sais pas. A suivre. :mouais:



Peut être une mise à jour de l'Os *avant* l'installation de tes logiciels ?


----------



## jfkm (5 Février 2013)

nemrod22 a dit:


> Peut être une mise à jour de l'Os *avant* l'installation de tes logiciels ?




Hélas non... Ce fut de courte durée !!  Il recommence comme avant, avec une extinction quelques fois immédiate, et aléatoirement plus longue.


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Février 2013)

En fait j'ai remarqué que ca dépendais du temps d'utilisation . Si tu l'allumes et que tu le l'étaint de suite ca prend 5 secondes . Mais si tu ouvres deux trois trucs ca met 45 secondes !

Vivement 10.8.3 !


----------



## big41 (6 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> En fait j'ai remarqué que ca dépendais du temps d'utilisation . Si tu l'allumes et que tu le l'étaint de suite ca prend 5 secondes . Mais si tu ouvres deux trois trucs ca met 45 secondes !
> 
> *Vivement 10.8.3* !


Ouais mais là elle se fait attendre cette MAJ


----------



## nemrod22 (6 Février 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Ouais mais là elle se fait attendre cette MAJ



En attendant y a ça...


Réduire le temps dextinction de Montain Lion

Voici la procédure : 


1.	Ouvre terminal
2.	Tape : sudo nano /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.coreservices.appleevents.plist puis fait Entrée
3.	Rentre ton mot de passe administrateur puis fait Entrée
4.	ajoute, juste entre <string>_eppc</string> et </dict> (3ieme ligne en partant de la fin) (attention seules les flèches au clavier fonctionnent, pas le scroll du trackpad et le cmd+c/cmd+v est possible  ), les lignes :&#8232;&#8232;Code:&#8232; <key>ExitTimeOut</key>
5.	<integer>1</integer>&#8232;
6.	en suite fait ctrl+x (attention pas cmd)
7.	Tape y et fait Entrée

*Fonctionne sur mon MBP late 2011*


----------



## jfkm (6 Février 2013)

nemrod22 a dit:


> En attendant y a ça...
> 
> 
> Réduire le temps dextinction de Montain Lion
> ...



N'a pas fonctionné sur mon MBA mi 2011...

Et effectivement, le temps d'exctinction est très aléatoire... De quasi immédiat à xxx secondes...  

Pour ma part, suite à restauration, j'attends un correctif officiel en espérant que...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2013)

Autant je comprends que l'on souhaite qu'une machine démarre le plus vite possible autant je suis étonné que l'on se plaigne d'un délai d'extinction "trop" long (20 secondes)


----------



## PDD (6 Février 2013)

Bien d'accord, surtout pour moi, mon ancien MBP n'a quasi jamais été éteint en 5 ans...Mon rétina ne le sera pas non plus très souvent...


----------



## MacBookPro2009 (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour, voilà l'installation du matériel est fait.

Pour rappel : MacBook Pro mid-2009 (batterie inamovible), 8Gb DDRAM 3, SSD Crucial V4 256 Gb, HDD Hitachi de 500Gb, OSX Lion.

Etapes : 

1) Installation aisée du matériel grâce à des sites tels que ifixit
2) Téléchargement de OS X Mountain Lion et création d'un disque de démarrage via l'Utilitaire de disque.
3) Installation de Mountain Lion sur le SSD en clean Install.
4) Mise à jour du firmware pour le SSD Crucial V4 ? Après moultes recherches, la conclusion est qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de faire une mise à jour.
5) Utilisation des iLogiciels mais les données musique reste sur le HDD et je n'autorise pas la copie pour la bibliothèque d'iTunes car ça va me remplir le SSD et cela n'est pas utile.
6) Idem pour la bibliothèque d'iPhoto.

Verdict: 

1) Lancement des applis beaucoup plus rapide (le contraire aurait été décevant et étonnant).
2) Les couleurs des icônes de la barre latérale du finder sont toujours absentes (depuis Lion) mais cela peut s'arranger : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/43078/sideeffect; j'ai utilisé Mountain Tweak mais cela ne semble pas bien fonctionner (les icônes ont disparu).
3) Lors de la veille du Mac, meilleure autonomie batterie : 70% au matin sans être sur le secteur (alors qu'auparavant, le lendemain de la mise en veille, je devais le redémarrer car une seule loupiote d'allumée).
4) Configuration des préférences systèmes aisées et Gate Keeper est paramétrable, c'est mieux ainsi.
5) Redécouverte de Safari avec bonheur mais toujours Firefox en parallèle.
6) Utilisation de Time Machine sur HDD externe et partitionné pour ne recevoir que les sauvegardes du SSD.
7) Le temps de réactivité lors du passage d'un bureau à un autre est instantané, les icônes n'apparaissent pas, elles restent comme si de rien n'était et que seul l'image aurait changé (en plus des fenêtres actives).
8) Une fois les diverses applis installés, hop petit passage par le carwash "CleanMyMac" et gain d'espace obtenu.
9) Lancement d'Onyx pour la maintenance du début.
10) Tout fonctionne à merveille.

Résultats : Passage de Lion à Mountain Lion avec SSD et upgrade des composantes de la machine = nouvelle bécane prêtes à affronter la décénnie à venir. Il est évident que mon MacBook Pro est boosté au plus haut de ses performances (hormis la capacité de stockage) et que les mises à jours futures d'OSX ou logiciels devront être mûris afin de pouvoir continuer à bénéficier des performances de la bécanes (utile ou pas).

Conclusions : 

1) Le passage d'un OS à l'autre est pertinente si le matos suit également afin de bénéficier des performances et options nouvelles. 
2) L'utilisation des Spaces sous SLéopard était pour moi trop rigide et Lion a apporté une souplesse indéniable que je retrouve sous Mountain Lion. 
3) Les couleurs du Finder peuvent revenir en installant un petit logiciel et la sérénité revient. 
4) iTunes 11 ne m'a pas convaincu et je reste sous la version 10.6 avec Cover Flow. 
5) Réactivité évidente des applis
6) Allumage ou redémarrage de la bête sans prise de tête d'attente trop longue.
7)  UN seul bug et redémarrage forcé après une pseudo détection d'appareil mal déconnecté (Mountain Lion doit prendre de la tisane en cachette, ;-)
8) Le passage d'un OS à un autre nous amène à un changement dans nos gestuelles et habitudes qui ma foi, s'harmonisent avec la souplesse du système.

Voilà !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 merci pour le retour...

En revanche je ne comprends pas ça :



MacBookPro2009 a dit:


> 5) Utilisation des iLogiciels mais les données musique reste sur le HDD et *je n'autorise pas la copie* pour la bibliothèque d'iTunes car ça va me remplir le SSD et cela n'est pas utile.
> 6) Idem pour la bibliothèque d'iPhoto.


On peut parfaitement utiliser iTunes et iPhoto (les applis) installés sur le SSD, alors que leurs Bibliothèques sont sur le HD.

Autoriser la copie (l'importation) des fichiers dans les Bibliothèques ne rajoute pas de données sur le SSD.


----------



## jellyboy74 (6 Février 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Autant je comprends que l'on souhaite qu'une machine démarre le plus vite possible autant je suis étonné que l'on se plaigne d'un délai d'extinction "trop" long (20 secondes)



---> et clarck Kent il fait comment , il bosse tranquille au journal , une femme est en détresse , et hop faut qu'il attendent 25 secondes après son MBP ! Et pendant ce temps là ??? bah la femme elle crève parce que Superman est obligé d'attendre ! A bah BRAVO APPLE  

Un chose et sûr messieurs dames . Superman utilise osx Tiger !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Février 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Dois-je m'en étonner ?


Non.
Les mises à jour sortent quand Apple le décide La beta du 10.8.3 tourne depuis 1,5 mois chez les développeurs !
Et certaines màj de sécurité ne sont pas visibles (ex cet article).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Février 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Dois-je m'en étonner ?



Bonsoir, et bienvenue,


Voici mes mises à jour 10.8 depuis Novembre : 





> MàJ de la compatibilité avec le format RAW des APN  4.01  le 03/11/12
> Safari   6.0.2   								            	 le 03/11/12
> Mise à jour des logiciels d&#8217;imprimantes canaon 2.11  		 le 08/11/12
> MàJ de la compatibilité avec le format RAW des APN  4.02  le 08/12/12
> ...



XProtect fait ses mises à jour anti-Trojan automatiquement, en silence, et sans trace visible (cf le message de Sly54).


Pour faire les mises à jour OS X automatiquement, passe par _Préférences Système > Mises à jour de logiciels_ :
 le bouton ? t'y renseignera.


----------



## chafpa (6 Février 2013)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ma petite question concerne les mises à jour sous os X, est il normal qu'il n'y en ait si rarement ?


Cela doit te perturber car quand je lance Windows 8 via Paralells, mon HDD gratte à chaque fois pendant un quart d'heure ........ ce qui n'est pas le cas de Mac OSX


----------



## Lapin60 (13 Février 2013)

Eh bien voilà le résultat de l'essai:
Depuis Lion sur un IMAC 27 sur SSD, màj de Lion vers ML.
Résultat:
- les applis fonctionnent.
- les imprimantes sont à retrouver / installer
- boot à peine plus long (SSD oblige)
- Perte de mon HDD en Firewire qui m'est déclaré non lisible et disparaît. impossible de le remonter !
- un figeage général 
- Extinction à peine possible: écran gris pendant plus d'une heure et c'est sans doute l'économisateur d'energie qui léteint !
- la grosse différence c''est le Cloud intégré, dont je ne veux pas.
- Firefox pas plus rapide qu'avec Lion

DONC: ML NE VAUT PAS LE COUP. il n'est PAS MUR.
des bugs à la $oft, des instabilités, rien qui donne confiance.

Mon conseil: à éviter !!!!!!!!!!!!

Ceux qui veulent tenter l'expérience: faire un clone avec Superduper (génial) sur un HDD firewire externe. On reboote dessus et via Superduper on le recopie sur le SSD ensuite pour revenir à Lion. Simple, efficace et ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

As-tu attendu la fin de la ré-indexation totale de l'ordi par Spotlight avant de construire ton jugement définitif ?


----------



## tonrain (13 Février 2013)

De toute façon rien ne vaut un Léopard des Neiges ou un Léopard tout court.


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

kignon a dit:


> De toute façon rien ne vaut un Léopard des Neiges ou un Léopard tout court.



Rien ne vaux Tiger ouais .... ça c'était de l'OS de compétition !


----------



## fandeco (13 Février 2013)

Je n'ai pas trouvé pour l'instant quelqu'un ayant rencontré ce problème :
J'ai effectué une "clean install" pour passer à ML à partir d'une clé USB. Tout s'est très bien passé, j'ai récupéré mes données à partir de ma sauvegarde Time Machine.
Tout fonctionne, sauf ... MAIL qui plante au lancement avec le message "Mail a quitté de manière imprévue". Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
Et si je veux contacter Apple, suis-je obligée de payer 49 pour avoir la solution ?
Merci à vous, ce serait chouette de me souffler une solution !


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2013)

Il doit être possible d'avoir un rapport de plantage de Mail, qui permettrait d'en savoir davantage.


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Février 2013)

Essais d'enlever l'option de démarrage de Mail au boot , redémarre et remet là . J'ai eu pareil et ca a marché comme ca .


----------



## fandeco (14 Février 2013)

Merci, mais comment j'enlève l'option de démarrage de Mail au boot ?
Ce sont des manips que je n'ai pas l'habitude de faire, il faut m'en dire un peu plus.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Février 2013)

Fais un clic droit sur l'icône de Mail dans ton Dock : _Options_ = décocher _Ouvrir avec la session_.


----------



## Lapin60 (15 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu attendu la fin de la ré-indexation totale de l'ordi par Spotlight avant de construire ton jugement définitif ?




Oui, j'ai utilisé le truc pendant quelques jours.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu attendu la fin de la ré-indexation totale de l'ordi par Spotlight avant de construire ton jugement définitif ?



Il y a même pas à attendre longtemps pour avoir un avis, après l&#8217;indexions, en 20 minutes tu as fait le tour de toute les "nouveautés", qui n'ont strictement aucun intérêt. 

Il y a juste le centre de notification qui fait que je sais que je suis sous ML, je m'en sers pas non plus, mais j'ai laissé l&#8217;icône.  Vu que c'est la seule distinction visible aha.

Ah si il y a le dock qui est moins bien qu'avant, pour voire les logiciels lancés.


----------



## MacEye (16 Février 2013)

MacEye a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse,
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

j'ai remarqué que depuis que j'ai désactivé filevault (mais qui était en fait celui utilisé sous SL), le bug de fermeture d'extinction ne se produisait plus.... 

Utilisez vous l'ancien filevault ?

Stéphane


----------



## big41 (16 Février 2013)

Je n'utilise pas Filevault et j'avais le bug avant le correctif trouvé sur ce topic


----------



## fandeco (17 Février 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Fais un clic droit sur l'icône de Mail dans ton Dock : _Options_ = décocher _Ouvrir avec la session_.



Merci.
Après quelques galères et différentes récupérations de TM - données & app, puis données seules), j'ai réussi enfin à avoir Mail, par contre, je me fais les récupérations manuellement de TM et je télécharge de nouveau mes applications.
Après au moins 4 rechargements de ML, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux.

Sur mon Mac, j'avais Iphoto de base.
Comme je n'ai pas trouvé sur TM où pouvait bien se trouver l'application, et que certains forums indiquent qu'il vaut mieux la racheter sur les conseils d'Apple (eh ben tiens !), je l'ai achetée.
J'avais identifié où se trouvaient les photos avec SL (dossiers originals et modified) mais avec cette version, je ne trouve pas les photos, quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner ? (par simple curiosité car j'aime bien savoir où sont rangées mes affaires !).
Y a-t-il une option pour voir les fichiers cachés et faire une recherche dessus ?
Merci à ceux qui auraient la réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2013)

fandeco a dit:


> J'avais identifié où se trouvaient les photos avec SL (dossiers originals et modified) mais avec cette version, je ne trouve pas les photos.



Si ta question est de savoir où sont les originaux et les photos modifiées dans la Bibliothèque iPhoto, c'est dans les dossiers Masters, et Previews.

Pour le voir par toi même, sélectionne une photo, fais Fichier / Afficher dans le Finder, choisis fichier d'origine ou fichier modifié, et regarde le chemin.

Ceci dit, pour une utilisation normale de iPhoto, on a pas besoin de savoir ou sont les fichiers : tout se fait depuis l'interface.
Et il ne faut rien modifier dans les fichiers de la Library, sous peine de corruption.


----------



## Muti (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous ,

   Comme je viens de l'exprimer sur ce topic ;

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/methode-clean-install-facile-de-mountain-lion-1163212-6.html

 Je suis plutôt contente, mais comme vous ,je ne trouve pas beaucoup de changements par rapport à Lion ,quelque chose me gêne également, et je n'arrive pas à trouver l'astuce, bien qu'ayant cherché un peu dans tous les coins ,les lettres avec accent "éèçà " ne peuvent pas s'écrire en majuscule ,j'ai un clavier de PC 8888 NOM D4UN CHIEN 0H 0H 0H 94 PAS ORDINAIRE 8


----------



## chafpa (17 Février 2013)

Tu as un Mac donc tu n'es pas à quelques (petites) dizaines d' pour avoir le clavier qui va bien avec.


----------



## Jacques L (17 Février 2013)

Muti, tu n'as pas alt sur ton clavier alt+ç = Ç ?
sinon tu dois avoir les équivalents alpha numériques de ton clavier dans sa notice.

Sinon tu as dans préférence système > saisie > texte une liste d'équivalents clavier, ça devrait marcher avec de nouveau raccourcis à mettre au point

Sinon encore préférence système > saisie > visualiseur de caractère ou visualiseur de clavier tu devrais pouvoir t'y retrouver avec ton clavier PC, du moins j'espère


----------



## fandeco (18 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si ta question est de savoir où sont les originaux et les photos modifiées dans la Bibliothèque iPhoto, c'est dans les dossiers Masters, et Previews.
> 
> Pour le voir par toi même, sélectionne une photo, fais Fichier / Afficher dans le Finder, choisis fichier d'origine ou fichier modifié, et regarde le chemin.



Merci ! 
Sinon, tout roule pour moi à part des comptes d'envoi mails qui se déconnectent sans que l'on sache pourquoi. Je viens de redémarrer la bête et en fait, je ne peux envoyer aucun mail (gmail et free sont HS) alors que wanadoo semble ok alors qu'en envoi je ne peux plus l'utiliser puisque nous sommes passés à Free. Je vois sur certains forums que c'est arrivé à d'autres personnes, mais les réponses sont évasives quant à la solution ! Je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit lié à ML car il m'est arrivé sous SL de ne pas avoir Free en envoi, mais j'avais toujours Gmail, alors que là, plus rien.

Autre détail : merci Renaud31 de m'avoir donné l'astuce du chemin (j'ai au passage rajouté l'icône dans le finder), mais auparavant, le chemin s'affichait tout seul dans le bas du finder, et si on voulait déplacer un fichier dans l'arborescence, on pouvait le glisser dans le bas de la fenêtre au niveau qui nous intéressait, qu'en est-il maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

fandeco a dit:


> mais auparavant, le chemin s'affichait tout seul dans le bas du finder, et si on voulait déplacer un fichier dans l'arborescence, on pouvait le glisser dans le bas de la fenêtre au niveau qui nous intéressait


Finder / Présentation / Afficher la barre du chemin d'accès


----------



## fandeco (18 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Finder / Présentation / Afficher la barre du chemin d'accès



Oh la honte !
C'est sûrement à cause de la grippe, j'ai les neurones fatigués.
Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

La grippe a bon dos


----------



## jfkm (18 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Finder / Présentation / Afficher la barre du chemin d'accès



Pour ma part, pas de grippe 

Je ne connaissais pas !

Mais j'AIME !

Merci


----------



## Ardienn (20 Février 2013)

Salut, voici mon expérience récente,

Macbookpro 15" 2010 (DD d'origine, 4 go de ram) > passage de SL à ML. J'ai presque réussi à garder tous mes repères. 

- Boot : plus long d'une dizaine de secondes (env. 40 sec). La fermeture est sensiblement plus longue. Je passe de quasi instantané à 8 secondes (en gros). 

- Niveau réactivité, une fois l'ordi allumé je le trouve comme avant, ni plus ni moins. 

- Le (petit) point noir : Absence d'un vrai space que j'utilisais énormément. Maintenant, j'utilise le changement d'écran qui est tout aussi fluide mais dont la transition ne se fait que de gauche à droite. J'aimais le fait que space soit en "3D" (droite-gauche-haut-bas). Pour l'instant, quand je rédige une note à l'aide de plusieurs documents, je les mets de part et d'autre du document sur lequel j'écris. Ça fonctionne quand même mais space était plus efficace je trouve.

- Autre point noir : c'est "préférence système" qui met du temps à s'ouvrir la première fois. 

- Le plus, c'est le cloud pour les notes, calendrier, rappels etc... Après, est-ce qu'on peut s'en passer ? je le pense, même si c'est un plus. 


Au final : L'ordi reste tout de même très réactif, donc ça va. Je pense qu'un petit SSD ne serait vraiment pas de trop, si on aime bien que l'ordi s'allume rapidement. Est-ce que je vais retourner sous SL ? Pas dit, pas pour l'instant en tout cas, maintenant que j'y suis, je vais essayer d'avoir mon diplôme  Si c'était à refaire ? je pense que je resterais sous SL. 
Mais bon, j'aurai peut être un avis différent dans un 2 mois.


----------



## Runjulia (21 Février 2013)

nb totale. J'ai acheté mon Mc BookP mid-2010 15'P en fin 2010, neuf avec OSX Snow Leopard.

Passant de PC Windows XP, surtout pro, j'ai été agréablement surprise.

Cependant, je suis fort déçue par ML(acheté début 2013 pour des jeux). Suis passée tout récemment sans transition de SN à ML, 'y *connaissant pas grand chose en informatique*, logiciel ou soft ou hard mes conclusions sont:

les +: gestes intuitifs plus pertinents, les alertes, dictée en accès direct, affichage des contenus mails, navigation pages web multi, navigation Safari parfois super parfois nuls

les - très dérangeants: 

lenteurs, ou est la rapidité de réponse de mon léopard face à ce lourdingue de lion des montagnes (en voie de disparition s'entend) ?
Ouverture: cela dépend de ce que j'ai fais la veille, j'ai cru à un clone de Windows franchement ! 
Fermetures: il fait ce qu'il veut et parfois si je ferme le capot plus vite que lui, ben suis vue
(donc oui à qui dit que ceci n'est pas dérangeant, avant avec SN fermeture immédiate, maintenant, je dois attendre un long script ? Pas de sens.

Des non prises en charges: si Apple prend les mauvaises habitudes de Microsoft il va perdre tout ce qu'il a pu gagner à force de richesses intellectuelles, d'effectives innovations...
Oui plus accès à, faut racheter des, etc..et j'en passe et des plus chères.

là pourquoi continuerais-je depuis que Job est décédé, il y a comme un goût revanchard et trop peu...
Face à Win7 et 8: fallait un truc, quelqu'il soit : mauvais calcul (notez que pour Win c'est le même topo).

Conclusions:

- SN était à moderniser cet OS était le meilleur, le plus souple, le plus sécure. Mais avec ML : maintenant d'anciennes apps  faut les rehausser, ou carrément plus tenues (IPhoto). Y compris les jeux. 

Non en gros, pas vraiment séduite et plutôt déçue. Manque de niveau par rapport à snowl.
Pourquoi avoir abandonner ce socle excellent de SN, un OS hyper convivial et interactif ?

Bon je le répète, j'y connaît rien, mais faut - à ce prix-là - un peu plus respecter l'acheteur ?! Je crains la dégénérescence (la mienne avant celle des OS ?)

Merci de votre attention et critiques intègres face à une championne de la nullité mais utilisatrice de cet objet !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2013)

Runjulia a dit:


> lenteurs, ou est la rapidité de réponse de mon léopard face à ce lourdingue de lion des montagnes (en voie de disparition s'entend)


Peut être simplement un manque de RAM ?


----------



## chafpa (21 Février 2013)

Runjulia a dit:


> lenteurs, ou est la rapidité de réponse de mon léopard face à ce lourdingue de lion des montagnes (en voie de disparition s'entend) ?


Fais gaffe, ils viennent de tuer le dernier ours de Suisse aujourd'hui dans le canton des Grisons alors si ton lion des montagnes traîne par là, chaud les marrons !


----------



## Runjulia (21 Février 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être simplement un manque de RAM ?



Oui, merci de cette réponse, je poserai mes questions tech dans les forums ad hoc. Peut-être est-ce parce que je n'ai pas acheté les supers apps ? Mes jeux sous SL ben fonctionnent plus trop...
J'aimais bien IPhoto, j'ai du mal à le faire fonctionner. Entre bibli Itunes et IPhoto ou mon classement précédent= bordel. Des anciennes app s'ouvrent avec une extrême lenteur ou ne s'ouvrent pas !

Ah oui, j'oubliais une chose = mon WI-FI déconne depuis ML ! Je n'ai pas changé de Box, ni de config. donc bizarre


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Février 2013)

Hello tout le monde,

Est-ce que quelqu'un rencontre le même problème que moi : j'ai eu plusieurs kernel panic au démarrage de mon macbook pro Late 2008.

A chaque fois c'est lorsque j'allume avant le démarrage du Mac le clavier et la magic trackpad bluetooth.

Cela fait 3 mois environ que je n'utilise plus de clavier et trackpad bluetooth et bien je n'ai plus jamais eu de Kernel Panic.

Cela venait donc bien de là mais uniquement depuis que je suis sous 10.8.2

Bon je comprends trop ce qui se passe mais pensez-vous que la prochaine mise à jour corrigera ce souci ?


----------



## klems (23 Février 2013)

Hola!

Si ça peut en aider quelques-uns par ici, j'ai récupérer plusieurs heures (!!!) d'autonomie sur mon macbook pro mid 2010 (perdues au passage sur Mountain Lion), en désactivant le centre de notifications via le terminal (commande: launchctl unload /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist
sudo mv /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist /System/Library/LaunchAgents/com.apple.notificationcenterui.old).

Les mises à jour officielles concernant la perte d'autonomie n'avaient eu aucun effet sur ma machine.

Bonne journée!


----------



## PDD (23 Février 2013)

http://www.youtips.com/fr/mac/desactiver-le-centre-de-notification-en-un-clic/
c'est ce truc la?


----------



## Muti (27 Février 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> Muti, tu n'as pas alt sur ton clavier alt+ç = Ç ?
> sinon tu dois avoir les équivalents alpha numériques de ton clavier dans sa notice.
> 
> Sinon tu as dans préférence système > saisie > texte une liste d'équivalents clavier, ça devrait marcher avec de nouveau raccourcis à mettre au point
> ...



Non ,non j'ai bien un clavier mac  mais depuis que je suis passée à mountain lion je n'ai simplement plus toutes les majuscules je vais donc suivre tes conseils merci


----------



## Bmastro (27 Février 2013)

tsss a dit:


> Clean install, c'est installation avec formatage du disque pour repartir bien propre
> 
> Certains dise que cela ne sert a rien, moi je ne pense pas.
> De temps en temps, un peu de ménage .... c'est pas un mal



Repartir à rien ce n'est si évident (perte de l'ancien ILIFE, en particulier perte de l'IWEB abandonné par APPLE dans les nouvelles versions). Et il faudra réinstaller les applications non APPLE

Si vous avez SNOW LEORPARD* gardé le,* le reste ce n'est que du gadget, s'il faut l'équivalent du disque en mémoire pour M LION (8Go ou 16Go !!!!) voila qui n'est pas un progrés mais une régression spectaculaire.


----------



## tonrain (20 Mai 2013)

PDD a dit:


> http://www.youtips.com/fr/mac/desactiver-le-centre-de-notification-en-un-clic/
> c'est ce truc la?



Non, rien à voir, chez moi, aucune différence en utilisant ton lien PDD, par contre avec la méthode de klems, ça va beaucoup mieux niveau autonomie.


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Mai 2013)

Bon j'ai sauté le pas, je suis passé de ML à SL.

J'ai gagné 20° sur mon CPU. 



J'ai gagné en autonomie ! 

En rapidité ! 
En mémoire vive (j'en ai 8 et je m'en fou mais bon).

J'ai pu de coupure du wifi. 

J'ai pu de problème de chipset graphique (enfin une lenteur pour sortir de la suspension d'activité, quand il voulait sortir)

Et j'ai pu les gadgets à deux balles, j'ai passé une après midi (sauvegarde), et je dois avouer que j'ai bien la *haine* contre APPLE, qui cache à peine son but, avec les MAJ si tu as pas l'ordinateur qui vient de sortir ou presque, tu as l'impression d'être sur un portable obsolète. C'est marrant parce que cela me rappel fortement vista (bien pour les ordinateurs puissants, pas bien pour les autres), et vu tout ce que vista s'est pris dans la tronche, je trouve que Lion et ML s'en sortent trop bien, soumission des clients ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Mai 2013)

C'est sûr que revenir 2 OS en arrière ça fait gagner en rapidité. J'ai un Macbook 2008, il tournerait surement mieux sur SL que ML, mais je pense que pas mal de mes applis nécessitent ML pour être à jour. Tu as quelle machine, juste pour info ?


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bon j'ai sauté le pas, je suis passé de ML à SL.
> 
> J'ai gagné 20° sur mon CPU.
> 
> ...



Surtout que pour Vista il y avait une partie de fantasme (le GO au démarrage était pris à cause du nouveau système de prefetching. Une partie des nerdZ qui en sont encore, pour une bonne part, à confondre "mémoire virtuelle" et "mémoire physique" dans le moniteur n'a toujours pas pigé le bon vieux principe UNIX : "de la RAM non utilisée c'est de la RAM perdue".


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Mai 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> C'est sûr que revenir 2 OS en arrière ça fait gagner en rapidité. J'ai un Macbook 2008, il tournerait surement mieux sur SL que ML, mais je pense que pas mal de mes applis nécessitent ML pour être à jour. Tu as quelle machine, juste pour info ?



macbook blanc unibody (la 1ère version) et 8 GO. Et le C2D et même trop puissant pour mon utilisation.

Je ne suis pas totalement d'accord cela dépend des versions, normalement une MAJ doit prendre en compte les ordinateurs moins puissants, avec APPLE c'est clairement pas le cas, et n'étant pas un pro d'OS X j'ai pas réussi à enlever ce dont je me servais pas. 

Mais le plus impressionnant c'est la baisse température, avant quand je mettais ma mains près de l'écran c'était chaud, maintenant c'est froid , c'est quand même hallucinant.

J'avais effectué les MAJ pas longtemps après la sortie des OS, j'avais pas le temps avant de repasser sous SL, donc je suis quand même resté longtemps avec Lion et ML !


----------



## crazy_c0vv (21 Mai 2013)

Je me laisserais presque tenter par la manoeuvre. J'ai un Macbook de 2008, unibody non pro, 8gb de ram également et un C2D. Effectivement je le trouve chaud en permanence, je n'ai pas le souvenir que c'était le cas au début. Par contre, retrouver mon DVD de SL, ça va pas être facile !

Le centre de notifications va me manquer, je m'en sers pour être informé de ce qui se passe sur FB sans avoir à aller sur le site. Mais il y a une appli pour ça. 

Faut que je vérifie mes applications les plus utilisées.


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Mai 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Je me laisserais presque tenter par la manoeuvre. J'ai un Macbook de 2008, unibody non pro, 8gb de ram également et un C2D. Effectivement je le trouve chaud en permanence, je n'ai pas le souvenir que c'était le cas au début. Par contre, retrouver mon DVD de SL, ça va pas être facile !
> 
> Le centre de notifications va me manquer, je m'en sers pour être informé de ce qui se passe sur FB sans avoir à aller sur le site. Mais il y a une appli pour ça.
> 
> Faut que je vérifie mes applications les plus utilisées.



Aha bah il me semble que tu peux repasser à SL sans effacer tes données, personnellement j'ai préféré formater.

Après attention, c'est mon avis, et SL n'est pas non plus parfait, il me convient juste mieux, dans mon cas l'apport de Lion et ML était vraiment égal à 0. Et même si on pouvait le noter dans le négatif pour moi il a -10/20. Et en total contradiction avec les quelques minces et petits courants qui préfèrent garder le plus longtemps possible du matériel fonctionnel plutôt que de changer. Je parle pour les MAC, mais c'est également valable pour les iphone, et ce fut le cas avec les premiers ipod nano où APPLE a été condamné aux États-Unis. Je porte aucun jugement de valeur sur les choix d'APPLE, si ils le font, économiquement ils ont surement raison, et pour une société quoi de plus normal de rechercher le profit


----------



## PDD (22 Mai 2013)

kignon a dit:


> Non, rien à voir, chez moi, aucune différence en utilisant ton lien PDD, par contre avec la méthode de klems, ça va beaucoup mieux niveau autonomie.


Combien de temps peux tu travailler maintenant?


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bon j'ai sauté le pas, je suis passé de ML à SL.



J'avais lu l'inverse hier ! J'étais super surpris ! Je me disais "bon bah cool, ML est pas si pourri que ça", bon bah voilà quoi :rateau:
Dommage qu'on ne puisse plus installer SL sur les derniers macs depuis les ivybridge, c'était encore possible avant avec quelques bidouilles mais là maintenant c'est mort, c'est très con, à moins qu'un bidouilleur ait trouvé depuis comment gérer le hardware des dernières config, mais je crois que non, je l'avais lu.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2013)

Ca donne de la valeur à la revente aux "anciens" Macs

je vais d'ailleurs bientôt revendre mon MacBook Pro. 
Je préciserai "nativement compatible SnowLeopard"


----------



## rbart (23 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bon j'ai sauté le pas, je suis passé de ML à SL.
> 
> J'ai gagné 20° sur mon CPU.
> 
> ...


Vista, c'est très différent.
Il y avait vraiment un saut technologique par rapport à XP (5 ans d'écart), avec un OS vraiment différent avec bien plus de fonctionnalités.
Forcément, les vieux PC avaient eu un peu de mal.
Mais avec de la RAM et le service pack 1, Vista marchait parfaitement, contrairement à pas mal de fantasmes.


----------



## brucetp (23 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Dommage qu'on ne puisse plus installer SL sur les derniers macs depuis les ivybridge, c'était encore possible avant avec quelques bidouilles mais là maintenant c'est mort, c'est très con, à moins qu'un bidouilleur ait trouvé depuis comment gérer le hardware des dernières config, mais je crois que non, je l'avais lu.



Alors non seulement, ceux qui ne veulent pas des versions d'OS actuelles resteront sur leur SL mais en plus en achetant le hardware ailleurs que chez Apple. Le Hackintosh me fait de plus en plus les beaux yeux. :love:
*JPTK *: c'est la config qui n'est pas gérée par l'OS SL ou c'est le hard qui est clairement bloqué par Apple pour n'installer que L et ML minimum?


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mai 2013)

brucetp a dit:


> Alors non seulement, ceux qui ne veulent pas des versions d'OS actuelles resteront sur leur SL mais en plus en achetant le hardware ailleurs que chez Apple. Le Hackintosh me fait de plus en plus les beaux yeux. :love:
> *JPTK *: c'est la config qui n'est pas gérée par l'OS SL ou c'est le hard qui est clairement bloqué par Apple pour n'installer que L et ML minimum?





> Snow Leopard est compilé pour un Sandy Bridge au maximum. Il ne  fonctionne jamais avec un processeur Ivy Bridge, donc aucun Mac 2012 ne  supporte Snow Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

Je mourrai avec SL


----------



## brucetp (23 Mai 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> > _Citation:_
> > Envoyé par brucetp
> > Alors non seulement, ceux qui ne veulent pas des versions d'OS actuelles resteront sur leur SL mais en plus en achetant le hardware ailleurs que chez Apple. Le Hackintosh me fait de plus en plus les beaux yeux.
> > JPTK : c'est la config qui n'est pas gérée par l'OS SL ou c'est le hard qui est clairement bloqué par Apple pour n'installer que L et ML minimum?
> > ...



Merci, j'ai pris la discussion en cours donc je suis passé à côté de ça! Au moins, c'est clair...



alan63 a dit:


> Je mourrai avec SL


Apparemment, on va être un bon paquet à faire de la résistance...jusqu'au moment où les logiciels et matériels ne seront plus compatibles et là...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Je mourrai avec SL



On parie que non


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> On parie que non


On _espère_ que non; 

Néanmoins, après 6/8 mois d'usage de ML, je n'ai pas de gros reproche à faire cet OS (sur une machine de bureau, certes ancienne, mais bien dotée en RAM).


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> On _espère_ que non;
> 
> Néanmoins, après 6/8 mois d'usage de ML, je n'ai pas de gros reproche à faire cet OS (sur une machine de bureau, certes ancienne, mais bien dotée en RAM).



Oui mais sur une machine de bureau mon avis aurait été différent, sur un portable quand même ML est un poil plus embêtent (en tout cas pour mon macbook).

De toute manière impossible de satisfaire tout le monde, moi je suis passé sur MAC en 2009 (je connaissais même pas le nom de l'OS d'ailleurs ... depuis j'ai acheté un chat en espérant la version MAC MINOU) pour la batterie, donc la MAJ a eu un peu de mal à passer. Mais sur les iX ML doit être mieux, enfin j'espère .

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/132071/ce-que-l-on-veut-dans-os-x-10.9


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

brucetp a dit:


> Alors non seulement, ceux qui ne veulent pas des versions d'OS actuelles resteront sur leur SL mais en plus en achetant le hardware ailleurs que chez Apple. Le Hackintosh me fait de plus en plus les beaux yeux. :love:
> *JPTK *: c'est la config qui n'est pas gérée par l'OS SL ou c'est le hard qui est clairement bloqué par Apple pour n'installer que L et ML minimum?



Apple n'a jamais permis qu'on installe un OS plus ancien que celui livré avec la machine.
Malgré tout, si on démontait le disque (parce que même en mode target ça ne fonctionne pas), qu'on installait un OS plus ancien dessus, ça pouvait marcher si ce dernier gérait le hardware. Parce exemple pour les mac livrés avec Lion et équipés de sandybriges ça marchait mais les processeurs étant mal gérés, les performances étaient pas terribles. Des mecs avaient du coup bidouillé des patch pour que ça fonctionne tout à fait correctement. Mais depuis les ivybridges, ce n'est apparemment plus possible.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Des mecs avaient du coup bidouillé des patch pour que ça fonctionne tout à fait correctement. Mais depuis les ivybridges, ce n'est apparemment plus possible.



Ce qui veut dire, que les ingénieurs de chez MAC ont trouvé la parade ultime pour que cela ne soit plus possible


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire, que les ingénieurs de chez MAC ont trouvé la parade ultime pour que cela ne soit plus possible



Où alors ça veut dire qu'ils ont strictement rien foutu au contraire pour rendre les anciens OS compatible avec les nouveaux processeurs  même pas besoin de parade .


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2013)

L'idéal serait une version full d'OSX et une version light où on désactiverait les effets, les gadgets et où on aurait un système super léger et véloce, mais bon... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> L'idéal serait *une version full d'OSX* et une version light *où on désactiverait les effets*, les gadgets et où on aurait un système super léger et véloce, mais bon... :rateau:



Et pourquoi pas, une seule version qui rendrait cela possible, en fonction des besoins de chacun.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (24 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> L'idéal serait une version full d'OSX et une version light où on désactiverait les effets, les gadgets et où on aurait un système super léger et véloce, mais bon... :rateau:



Tu n'en as pas besoin. Apple sait ce qu'il te faut, et si ton OS est trop lent, tu dois acheter un nouveau mac.  



Anonyme a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas, une seule version qui rendrait cela possible, en fonction des besoins de chacun.



Pas besoin de ça et c'est trop compliqué pour les utilisateurs, voyons. 



Je sors   ==>[]


----------



## brucetp (25 Mai 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Tu n'en as pas besoin. Apple sait ce qu'il te faut, et si ton OS est trop lent, tu dois acheter un nouveau mac.



Très juste. C'est le concept de base.
Perso, chaque mise à jour de sécurité ou autre de SL me ralentit un peu l'ordi, je sais pas vous mais j'en suis à croire au _"complot organisé"_ pour vraiment saborder les perfs d'un ordi via l'OS. Apple irait jusque là? J'y crois peu mais je me pose quand même des questions sur la faisabilité technique et la viabilité d'une telle démarche.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Mai 2013)

brucetp a dit:


> j'en suis à croire au _"complot organisé"_ pour vraiment saborder les perfs d'un ordi via l'OS. Apple irait jusque là?


Pas besoin, les clients d'Apple font eux-mêmes le boulot : snobisme, consumérisme, je-le-vaux-bien, je-veux-le-plus-récent/performant/gros/pratique,  

= il faut (re-) lire René Girard.


D'une façon moins piquante : le "complot", c'est iOS et les iBidules.
Mais c'est grâce à eux qu'Apple existe encore, et domine presque le marché.


----------



## brucetp (25 Mai 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Pas besoin, les clients d'Apple font eux-mêmes le boulot : snobisme, consumérisme, je-le-vaux-bien, je-veux-le-plus-récent/performant/gros/pratique,



... Si tu prends le temps de lire ma signature, je pense pas être un de ces clients à la pointe de ce qu'Apple sort. J'ai un Macbook Late 2007 avec Snow Leopard installé dessus.
Mon expérience utilisateur est moins en moins fluide au fil des 10.6.x qui se succèdent. Même après une clean install, en mettant à jour tout ce petit monde, l'ordi est moins performant après avoir effectué toutes les mises à jours (que 3h avant avec la SL 10.6.1). Pourtant, ce devrait être le contraire : épuration, bugs supprimés, failles de sécurité comblées, fluidité accrue.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> D'une façon moins piquante : le "complot", c'est iOS et les iBidules.
> Mais c'est grâce à eux qu'Apple existe encore, et domine presque le marché.



Ca je suis d'accord, la cible marketing a changé.  Et j'ai l'impression que si j'achetais un device aujourd'hui on me vendrait plus un encore un statut social qu'un outil informatique (et fermé qui plus est!)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Mai 2013)

brucetp a dit:


> ... Si tu prends le temps de lire ma signature


Je l'avais lue.
J'ai pensé : il est bien vieux son Mac pour bien des choses, c'est même étonnant qu'il tourne (bien) encore aujourd'hui. (mon second MBP est un late 2008, avec un disque dur et une RAM d'origine, qui sert tous les jours)
Et j'ai répondu à ton discours, mais pas à ton problème.


Ton problème peut se voir sous trois angles :
- il est boosté en RAM et SSD, mais le processeur reste celui d'origine
- tu as l'impression qu'il ralentit depuis ses mises à jour : l'as-tu mesuré ? sur quelles actions ?
- quel maintenance fais-tu au quotidien (ou épisodiquement) ?


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Mai 2013)

brucetp a dit:


> ... Si tu prends le temps de lire ma signature, je pense pas être un de ces clients à la pointe de ce qu'Apple sort. J'ai un Macbook Late 2007 avec Snow Leopard installé dessus.
> Mon expérience utilisateur est moins en moins fluide au fil des 10.6.x qui se succèdent. Même après une clean install, en mettant à jour tout ce petit monde, l'ordi est moins performant après avoir effectué toutes les mises à jours (que 3h avant avec la SL 10.6.1). Pourtant, ce devrait être le contraire : épuration, bugs supprimés, failles de sécurité comblées, fluidité accrue.



C'est de l&#8217;obsolescence moderne, je vais pas dire "programmé" car c'est trop facile et cette expression est pas toujours bien utilisé. Mais effectivement les MAJ chez APPLE rendent obsolète un machine suffisante pour certaines tâches. Après je ne porte pas de jugement de valeur car un nouvel OS entraine forcement des modifications et bien souvent ces modifications demande de la puissance supplémentaire. 

Je regrette quand même pour iphone le manque d'information, de même pour Lion et Moutain Lion.

De même pour l'installation de force de l'appstore qui remonte à une MAJ sous SL d'ailleurs. 

Un proche à un iphone 3GS avec la dernière MAJ, c'est juste une vraie m..... 

Alors je pense qu'il faut faire plus attention, moi j'ai bien compris la leçon.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas, une seule version qui rendrait cela possible, en fonction des besoins de chacun.



C'est ce que je voulais dire mais je me suis mal exprimé.

Apple est une entreprise (si si ), son but est de faire de l'argent et de vendre du nouveau matos, il est donc logique qu'elle incite à renouveler le matériel, y a pas de complot là-dedans. Le soucis c'est qu'en ce moment elle le fait trop par l'obsolescence, les nouveaux OS sont trop gourmands par rapport aux nouveautés qu'ils proposent, la valeur ajoutée n'est pas suffisante. Elle devrait plutôt se concentrer sur le fait d'offrir de nouvelles machines vraiment mieux qui donneraient envie de changer plutôt que de proposer des versions d'OSX qui n'apportent pas grand chose et qui sont lentes sur les mac qui ne sont pas récents. La preuve, les nouvelles versions d'OSX étaient rapidement et majoritairement adoptées par la majorité jusqu'à snow leopard et c'est la première fois qu'une version ancienne fait de la résistance.


----------



## brucetp (25 Mai 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je l'avais lue.
> J'ai pensé : il est bien vieux son Mac pour bien des choses, c'est même étonnant qu'il tourne (bien) encore aujourd'hui. (mon second MBP est un late 2008, avec un disque dur et une RAM d'origine, qui sert tous les jours)
> Et j'ai répondu à ton discours, mais pas à ton problème.



Ok, j'ai trouvé que ta réponse précédente s'adaptait à une situation générale et pas à celle que j'évoquais. Mea culpa.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ton problème peut se voir sous trois angles :
> - il est boosté en RAM et SSD, mais le processeur reste celui d'origine



Effectivement, je suis passé de 1 à 4Go en 2010. J'ai rajouté un SSD fin 2012. Le processeur est le même un C2C 2,2Ghz.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - tu as l'impression qu'il ralentit depuis ses mises à jour : l'as-tu mesuré ? sur quelles actions ?



Sur l'utilisation au quotidien. Notamment sous VLC, Skype et Firefox, les plantages et roues de la mort qui tournent sont fréquents/réguliers.
Sur le temps d'accès aux fichiers ou l'allumage, c'est éclair grâce à la vélocité du SSD (25s) mais pour d'autres tâches c'est plus galère.
En plus de ramer lorsqu'il y a du calcul (pas de CG), il chauffe un max. La prochaine étape sera de changer la pâte thermique du processeur pour gagner quelques degrés et lancer moins souvent les ventilos.



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> - quel maintenance fais-tu au quotidien (ou épisodiquement) ?



Je "répare les permissions" une fois par mois. J'ai la Time Machine qui est à jour quasi en permanence. Pas de fichiers sur le bureau, à droite à gauche, tout est classé. Je suis en compte user, pas admin. J'ai une analyse antivirus tous les jours de mon dossier de Download et de travail, une analyse hebdomadaire de tout le système par Virus Barrier. Une analyse malware 1 fois par semaine.
Dernier formatage il y a 1 mois, celui d'avant en novembre 2012. Je fais pas du taff lourd en CG, c'est internet, lire des pdfs, écrire du texte.
Tiens en parlant de pdf, si je lis un fichier de 60 slides (20Mo), l'ordi se met à lager lorsque je scrolle et chauffe direct. Je trouve pas ça anormal pour une activité qui n'est que de la présentation d'images statiques et de textes.

J'avoue que c'est pas non plus une bouse (en comparaison à des ordis sous windows avec les mêmes spec) mais je sens de plus en plus l'effet du matos sur l'usage de l'OS, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant. Et ce dernier point je pense que c'est pas normal, car j'ai pas de nouvelles fonctions dans l'OS et pas de nouveaux usages.
Mon utilisation au fur et à mesure des MaJ de SL n'a pas changé, et je pense pas que mon processeur calcule moins vite qu'à l'achat, donc ça m'embête d'avoir une expérience utilisateur "dégradée" sur des tâches primaires que j'effectuais sans soucis avant.
Après, c'est un niveau d'exigence que je retrouve pas non plus sous W7 et Fedora sur la même machine mais j'attends vraiment d'Apple un OS fluide et sobre (en conso) comme Leo et SL aux premières 10.6.x.
En allant sur des versions plus récentes L ou ML, je suis conscient que le ralentissement sera lié au matériel. Ce dont je suis conscient et accepte les règles.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Marrant j'ai presque la même config que toi (mais mac mini) et je trouve que ça tourne bien (C2D 2 ghz, 3go de ram, SSD). Surtout je trouve que 10.6.8 est la meilleure version de Snow Leopard.
Pas de plantages et surtout pas de roue de la mort.
Alors que je fais régulièrement tourner chrome+thunderbird+xpress+word+photoshop+itunes+tranmission+transmit, donc plutôt du lourd.
Moi je n'ai aucun anti-virus par contre.

T'as un logiciel genre menumeters pour voir la température de ton processeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> plutôt que de proposer des versions d'OSX qui n'apportent pas grand chose et *qui sont lentes sur les mac qui ne sont pas récents*. La preuve, les nouvelles versions d'OSX étaient rapidement et majoritairement adoptées par la majorité jusqu'à snow leopard et c'est la première fois qu'une version ancienne fait de la résistance.



Ben tu vois, cette machine pas très récente 





> *iMac 24 alu 2009* - 3.06 GHz - 4 Go Ram - HD 750 - Mac OS 10.8.3 - Office - Aperture - iLife - iWork - Bento - Filemaker Pro


 est tout sauf lente, la seule fois où je l'ai effacée c'est 2 semaines après sa livraison, Léopard était mal installé d'entrée, eh oui ça arrive, depuis j'y ai mis tous les nouveaux OS (SL - Lion - Mountain Lion) par voie de mise à jour. 

Là où je te donne entièrement raison 





> Elle devrait plutôt se concentrer sur le fait d'offrir de nouvelles machines vraiment mieux qui donneraient envie de changer


 je n'attends que cela pour faire mon choix entre un Mac Mini poussé, un Mac Pro entrée de gamme, un iMac ...


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben tu vois, cette machine pas très récente  est tout sauf lente, la seule fois où je l'ai effacée c'est 2 semaines après sa livraison, Léopard était mal installé d'entrée, eh oui ça arrive, depuis j'y ai mis tous les nouveaux OS (SL - Lion - Mountain Lion) par voie de mise à jour.



C'est rassurant, à se demander si la carte graphique ne joue pas un gros rôle du coup.


----------



## fau6il (25 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben tu vois, cette machine pas très récente  est tout sauf lente, la seule fois où je l'ai effacée c'est 2 semaines après sa livraison, Léopard était mal installé d'entrée, eh oui ça arrive, depuis j'y ai mis tous les nouveaux OS (SL - Lion - Mountain Lion) par voie de mise à jour.
> 
> Là où je te donne entièrement raison  je n'attends que cela pour faire mon choix entre un Mac Mini poussé, un Mac Pro entrée de gamme, un iMac ...



_Le choix est tout fait,   
déjà 

=> un Mac Pro!   quand on roule en Ferrari!   _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est rassurant, à se demander si la carte graphique ne joue pas un gros rôle du coup.



Naturellement qu'elle y est pour quelque chose, c'est une NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS 512 Mo, décriée et pourtant elle aide vraiment au niveau de l'affichage, quand on traite des photos. On ne pouvait pas choisir la marque de la carte graphique lors de la commande, et ce modèle est bloqué au niveau de la Ram, donc je dis que cette machine est véloce, faut juste ne pas avoir plus de 6 applications ouvertes en même temps que Aperture


----------



## brucetp (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> T'as un logiciel genre menumeters pour voir la température de ton processeur ?


Temperature Monitor : en moyenne je suis à 58-65°/2200tr en ayant chrome d'ouvert et aperçu. 87°C/6000tr en faisant un scan.
Avant j'avais iStatPro en widget mais je me suis rendu compte (et j'ai cherché sur internet), il est gourmand en CPU donc j'avais 4-5°C constamment en plus.

J'ai viré Avast pour VirusBarrier car ses process prenne 15-30% de CPU dès qu'il se réveille...Donc ventilos à fond toutes les 30mns alors qu'il n'y aucune app d'ouverte... 
Pour VirusBarrier, c'est beaucoup mieux.

La raison du formatage récent, c'est que j'arrivais pas à régler le problème de VLC et de Skype malgré mes recherches sur le net.
VLC s'arrête en milieu de vidéo pendant 1-2mn avant de reprendre la lecture. Tout est planté pendant ce temps (roue de la mort) et je récupère tout après nickel mais c'est chiant de regarder un film et d'attendre 1-2mn en plein scène d'action.
Skype plante au bout de 20min de conversation vidéo. Je dois tout relancer. Parfois, il ne trouve pas ma iSight.
Word 2011 qui plante avec un vieux "couper/coller", obligé de faire comme en 1998, enregistrer quasi à chaque paragraphe...
Pour le coup, j'avoue être particulièrement exigent (trop peut-être) pour la fluidité de l'OS mais ça c'est clairement pas normal. La faute à VLC/Skype/Microsoft/Apple, je m'en fous, je veux que ça tourne!   

Comme toi, JPTK, j'avais pas d'antivirus mais je m'y suis récemment mis car apparemment c'est "susceptible hypothétiquement de commencer potentiellement" à apparaitre sur mac.


----------



## fau6il (25 Mai 2013)

brucetp a dit:


> j'avais pas d'antivirus mais je m'y suis récemment mis car apparemment c'est "susceptible hypothétiquement de commencer potentiellement" à apparaitre sur mac.



_Une 8800 peut se remplacer, ce n'est qu'une question  de sous, par une ATI Radeon HD 5770 ou 5870. 
Pour l'Anti-Virus, essaie d'abord SOPHOS : gratuit. _


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2013)

brucetp a dit:


> Temperature Monitor : en moyenne je suis à 58-65°/2200tr en ayant chrome d'ouvert et aperçu. 87°C/6000tr en faisant un scan.
> Avant j'avais iStatPro en widget mais je me suis rendu compte (et j'ai cherché sur internet), il est gourmand en CPU donc j'avais 4-5°C constamment en plus.
> 
> J'ai viré Avast pour VirusBarrier car ses process prenne 15-30% de CPU dès qu'il se réveille...Donc ventilos à fond toutes les 30mns alors qu'il n'y aucune app d'ouverte...
> ...




Ah ouai il tourne carrément sur 3 pattes ton mac, tu disais que c'était pas la cata mais un peu quand même.
Moi il faut que je lance un encodage divx pour voir le processeur monté à 80°C et les ventilos monter à 5400 tours, ou alors que je regarde des vidéos sur youtube et cie, et encore là je suis à 75°C.
De toute façon l'anti-virus hein... tu sauras qu'il y a un virus sur mac avant de l'avoir choppé, en partant de ce principe, je trouve qu'un anti-virus ne sert à rien?

Y a clairement un truc qui cloche... peut-être la pâte thermique oui.



fau6il a dit:


> _Une 8800 peut se remplacer, ce n'est qu'une question  de sous, par une ATI Radeon HD 5770 ou 5870.
> _


On parle d'un macbook ici :rateau:


----------



## brucetp (25 Mai 2013)

fau6il a dit:


> _Pour l'Anti-Virus, essaie d'abord SOPHOS : gratuit. _



Pareil, il fait grimper les fans dans les tours.
Le processus InterCheck faisait monter le CPU à fond donc j'ai arrêté...

Mail aussi fait ventiler mon mac, là je suis à 65°C avec les fans à 3500tr (sans logiciel de gestion de fans tiers, bizarre non?). Je le coupe, ça redescend à 58° et tout redevient calme. J'ai essayé Outlook, mêmes conséquences. Thunderbird, je peux pas, le serveur que je pointe pour la messagerie n'est pas reconnu (d'autres users sous windows ont le même message d'erreur donc pas relié à ma machine, ma configuration).

D'où le fait que la prochaine étape de maintenance soit le changement de pâte thermique au niveau du processeur et un bon nettoyage interne (jamais ouvert à part un remplacement de top case en 2010). On verra bien!


----------



## fau6il (25 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On parle d'un macbook ici :rateau:



_Sorry :sick:_


----------



## cillab (30 Mai 2013)

plus lent au démmarage et au niveau applications perte de FRONT ROW
sinon rien de plus extraordinaire  sur imac27 de 2009  télecharger l'os sur APPLE STORE


----------



## brucetp (1 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah ouai il tourne carrément sur 3 pattes ton mac, tu disais que c'était pas la cata mais un peu quand même.
> Moi il faut que je lance un encodage divx pour voir le processeur monté à 80°C et les ventilos monter à 5400 tours, ou alors que je regarde des vidéos sur youtube et cie, et encore là je suis à 75°C.
> De toute façon l'anti-virus hein... tu sauras qu'il y a un virus sur mac avant de l'avoir choppé, en partant de ce principe, je trouve qu'un anti-virus ne sert à rien?
> 
> ...



à *JPTK* notamment et autres intéressés :
Débrief de mon changement de pate thermique et nettoyage interne :
J'ai retiré pas mal de poussière, etc... au niveau de l'échangeur thermique et du ventilo.
La pate thermique se change aisément si on est bien préparé. Perso, j'ai utilisé ce tuto (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHDVSPOM_EY) en plus d'avoir lu ifixit et c'était vraiment easy si on est calme, patient et qu'on a tout.
Un petit tip : écrire les étapes sur un tableau blanc et faire des schémas sommaires des étapes de démontage ET collez des pastilles de patafix au niveau de chaque vis afin d'y coller chaque vis le temps du démontage => pas de perte, pas d'échange, remontage aisé car la vis rentre parfaitement!

Question températures (le plus important :
La différence est frappante, marquante, .... incroyable
Utilisation    | Avant | Après
MB allumé   | 54      | 49
Chrome       | 60      | 50
Youtube       | 89     | 63
Analyse A-V | 87     | 71

J'ai fait un comparatif avec la même vidéo avant après sur youtube (la vidéo de tuto d'ailleurs!)
Je suis passé de (86-93° à 61-64°)...!

Tout ça pour dire que je suis plutôt satisfait  et que j'invite ceux qui ont un MB blanc qui chauffe à en faire de même. Je suis pas un crack en ordi, c'était la première fois que je l'ouvrais donc c'est à la portée d'une grande majorité de gens.
ATTENTION pour le nettoyage avec l'aspi : électricité statique!


----------



## tonrain (10 Juin 2013)

Il faudra que je pense à faire la même chose quand j'aurais réussi à me procurer un lower case pour mon MacBook Early 2009. J'ai aussi l'impression que le système est devenu fluide et réagit correctement même avec 4Go de mémoire RAM. L'autonomie semble aussi avoir été amélioré, notamment en 10.8.4 ou j'ai gagné près de 30min d'autonomie de plus qu'en 10.8.3.


----------



## Jacques L (11 Juin 2013)

J'ignore bien entendu si c'est lié à la nouvelle mise à jour, mais j'ai eu depuis 2 blocages nécessitant un redémarrage  les deux fois c'est à la suite d'une sortie de veille en ouvrant le MBP


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

Fait il y a quelques jours sur mon Mac test et RAS, sauf l'impression que la (RAM) mémoire inactive est mieux gérée (il y en a très peu), mais l'active semble être supérieure, une sorte de vase communicant ?


----------



## Jacques L (12 Juin 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> J'ignore bien entendu si c'est lié à la nouvelle mise à jour, mais j'ai eu depuis 2 blocages nécessitant un redémarrage  les deux fois c'est à la suite d'une sortie de veille en ouvrant le MBP


En plus j'ai eu de nouveau blocages, mais là j'ai bien peur qu'en fait ce soit lié à la mise à jour en 6.3 de l'utilitaire airport, ça a continué depuis mon précédent post et à chaque fois c'est lié à airport extrem sur lequel j'ai mis un DD pour faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine et au bout de 10-12 Go la sauvegarde n'avance plus, je peux arrêter la sauvegarde, mais impossible d'arrêter le DD externe. Suivant les différents essais que j'ai faits ça plante le finder et impossible de le relancer, il faut débrancher airport extrem pour que ça se débloque, si je ne trouve pas de solution, :hein: je vais probablement lancer un nouveau sujet sur la question.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2013)

Jacques L a dit:


> à chaque fois c'est lié à airport extrem sur lequel j'ai mis un DD pour faire une sauvegarde TimeMachine et au bout de 10-12 Go la sauvegarde n'avance plus


Bah, oui = http://pondini.org/TM/Airport.html


----------



## Jacques L (12 Juin 2013)

Merci François, j'ai décrit la suite de mes aventures sur une sauvegarde TM dans http://forums.macg.co/12545007-post7.html et le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que c'est une belle m....


----------



## Spirit of Jah (15 Juin 2013)

Je viens un peu tard sur la discussion mais je viens de lire la nouvelle Keynote et j'ai hâte de télécharger Mavericks car je n'en peux plus de Mountain : plantages répétés en mode veille (quand je rouvre mon écran, il m'indique que l'ordi s'est éteind malencontreusement et qu'il doit redémarrer), lenteur de certaines tâches quand 5 ou 6 applications sont ouvertes en même temps (j'ai un MBP Rétina 15 avec 8 GO de RAM et vu le prix on ne s'attend pas à cela...), plantages réguliers de l'application Keynote lorsque je me connecte ou me déconnecte au vidéoprojecteur des salles dans lesquelles je fais cours. D'autre part Mail semble avoir du mal à se connecter aux différentes boîtes et régulièrement on me demande le mot de passe qui une fois rentré ne règle pas le problème.  http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/redface.gif
Bref, habitué de longue date à un système stable, j'ai le désagréable sentiment depuis l'arrivée de Mountain de rétrograder alors que le prix lui s'est accéléré.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2013)

Spirit of Jah a dit:


> D'autre part Mail semble avoir du mal à se connecter aux différentes boîtes et régulièrement on me demande le mot de passe qui une fois rentré ne règle pas le problème.



C'est un problème qui peut survenir avec n'importe quel OS et c'est plutôt du côté de ton fournisseur de messagerie que ça déconne quand il survient.



Spirit of Jah a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/redface.gif



Visiblement, il n'y a pas qu'avec Moutain Lion que tu as des problèmes. Pour insérer dans ton message un des smileys qui te sont proposés dans la partie droite de la fenêtre de rédaction de message il suffit de cliquer dessus.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2013)

Mail a quelques soucis avec certains serveurs. Par exemple celui de l'Université de Washington (_UW-IMAP_) lorsqu'on l'installe sur son système. Mais tout le monde ne fait pas ce genre de manipulations non plus...


----------



## nemrod22 (15 Septembre 2013)

J'ai installé ML il y a une semaine et "stupeur" tout marche comme j'aurais voulu avant ; l'autonomie est en augmentation, c'est fluide.
2 trucs qui m'énervent: il est plus long à s'éteindre, pas d'indicateur de tps restant sur la batterie

J'ai profité d'un bon d'achat pour m'acheter "Battery Time remaining 2", Boom et PopClip et remplacer mail par Sparrow et un peu de couleur dans le finder avec SideEffects 

J'attends la prochaine version avec impatience


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2013)

nemrod22 a dit:


> J'ai installé ML il y a une semaine et "stupeur" tout marche comme j'aurais voulu avant ; l'autonomie est en augmentation, c'est fluide.
> 2 trucs qui m'énervent: il est plus long à s'éteindre, pas d'indicateur de tps restant sur la batterie
> 
> J'ai profité d'un bon d'achat pour m'acheter "Battery Time remaining 2", Boom et PopClip et remplacer mail par Sparrow et un peu de couleur dans le finder avec SideEffects
> ...



j'ai acheté Boom il y a quelques mois , coïncidence ou pas ,mauvaise manip ?..2 jours après mes HP étaient nazes ..


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2013)

nemrod22 a dit:


> ...
> 2 trucs qui m'énervent: il est plus long à s'éteindre, pas d'indicateur de tps restant sur la batterie
> ...



Le temps d'extinction de MountainLion est vraiment pénible. Je confirme!


----------



## big41 (15 Septembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Le temps d'extinction de MountainLion est vraiment pénible. Je confirme!


Y'a un topic dédié pour ça avec le patch qui fonctionne


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Y'a un topic dédié pour ça avec le patch qui fonctionne



Oui, beaucoup le connaissent et c'est celui-là... http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/10-8-2-plus-long-a-s-eteindre-1201031-5.html ...le début de la réponse et solution commence à la réponse #85.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2013)

big41 a dit:


> Y'a un topic dédié pour ça avec le patch qui fonctionne



patch appliqué (dès que je suis passé à MountainLion), j'ai vérifié qu'il était toujours actif après la mise à jour 10.8.5, mais l'extinction reste longue!  entre 25 et 30 secondes (MacBook Pro fin 2008 de ma signature avec SSD)


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2013)

Sur un portable, un long temps d'extinction peut être embêtant.
Par contre, sur un fixe, quelle importance que la machine soit longue à s'éteindre


----------



## Madalvée (15 Septembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> sur un fixe, quelle importance que la machine soit longue à s'éteindre



Parce que certains ont l'habitude d'attendre que ce soit éteint pour être sûr que c'est fait.


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> patch appliqué (dès que je suis passé à MountainLion), j'ai vérifié qu'il était toujours actif après la mise à jour 10.8.5, mais l'extinction reste longue!  entre 25 et 30 secondes (MacBook Pro fin 2008 de ma signature avec SSD)


Oui, il y a un quelque chose de bizarre qui traîne. Il peut aussi arriver que la machine s'arrête rapidement. Comme je n'aime pas redémarrer mon MBP je ne teste pas trop mais j'ai cru remarquer que si je me délogge, ça va plus vite. Mieux encore, éteindre en étant loggé en mode console. Là, ça m'a semblé rapide.
[j'ai le même modèle de MBP que toi, je pense].



Sly54 a dit:


> Sur un portable, un long temps d'extinction peut être embêtant.
> Par contre, sur un fixe, quelle importance que la machine soit longue à s'éteindre


D'un autre côté, l'extinction d'un portable m'a toujours paru d'un intérêt tout relatif.


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> patch appliqué (dès que je suis passé à MountainLion), j'ai vérifié qu'il était toujours actif après la mise à jour 10.8.5, mais l'extinction reste longue!  entre 25 et 30 secondes (MacBook Pro fin 2008 de ma signature avec SSD)



Je confirme que la modification devient inopérante après la MAJ en 10.8.5.


----------



## eanglaise (25 Septembre 2013)

Je suis sous Mountain Lion depuis un moment et je ne peux pas expliquer pourquoi exactement, mais je ne peux plus revenir en arrière. Lorsque je suis sous Lion ou pire Snow Léopard, j'ai l'impression qu'il me manque quelque chose.

J'attends maverick avec impatience!


----------



## r e m y (25 Septembre 2013)

Moi c'est pareil depuis que j'ai passé sur MountainLion mon MacBook Pro

Par rapport à Lion, mais surtout SnowLeopard que j'utilise toujours sur mon iMac, il me manque plusieurs choses que, moi, j'ai pu clairement identifier (du moins pour les 2 principales):

- la stabilité
- la réactivité

!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------



bompi a dit:


> ...D'un autre côté, l'extinction d'un portable m'a toujours paru d'un intérêt tout relatif.


 
Pourtant si tu as comme moi un MacBookPro de mi 2008, qui consomme en veille 1% de batterie par heure de veille, l'intérêt de l'éteindre complètement devrait être évident, non? (si tu ne veux pas te ballader en permanence avec le chargeur)


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil depuis que j'ai passé sur MountainLion mon MacBook Pro
> 
> Par rapport à Lion, mais surtout SnowLeopard que j'utilise toujours sur mon iMac, il me manque plusieurs choses que, moi, j'ai pu clairement identifier (du moins pour les 2 principales):
> 
> ...


Le fait est que j'ai _toujours_ mon chargeur avec moi car cette machine n'a de toute façon pas assez d'autonomie pour une journée entière !
Et si je la laisse en veille plusieurs jours, ce n'est pas grave puisque, une fois branchée elle repartira au point où j'en étais.
Certes, mon utilisation ne m'impose pas d'être en mode économie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (26 Septembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil depuis que j'ai passé sur MountainLion mon MacBook Pro
> 
> Par rapport à Lion, mais surtout SnowLeopard que j'utilise toujours sur mon iMac, il me manque plusieurs choses que, moi, j'ai pu clairement identifier (du moins pour les 2 principales):
> 
> ...



Chez moi sur un mini ML s'en sort nettement mieux que Lion mais il est toujours loin de SN. Et quoi qu'il en soit Maverick ne passera pas par moi !


----------



## Lapin60 (26 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, satisfaction complète. Installation rapide. Plus aucun bugs alors que Lion était très mauvais de ce côté là (voyez la sauvegarde sur TC qui ne fonctionnait pas).
ML: à recommander, génial.
J'ai un gros IMAC avec un SSD: ça c'est pour faire disparaître toutes vos plaintes de longueur de démarrage et autres.

Donc ML + SSD= LA solution.


----------



## lhuga (12 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour a tous !
j'ai helas moi aussi un pb a signaler: 
 Apres téléchargement  de ML sur mon Mac book pro 4go impossible d'utiliser "calendrier"...!! depuis que j'ai essayé de l'ouvrir j'ai inlassablement le meme message "deplacement des calendriers vers le compte du serveur" avec un curseur de progression qui progresse pas et rien ne se passe...
Heeelllllpp...!! c quoi le problème !!???:rose:

merci d'vance de vos solutions et conseils avisés...

j'ai aussi l'impression que ma navigation est bcp plus lente...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2013)

Apple aura du mal a faire mieux que SL
ML est pataudplantogene à l'image de Safari


----------



## kaos (2 Mars 2014)

Mon petit retour après avoir testé Mlion sur DD externe quelques jours , j'ai fais le pas ...

Macbook pro 2011 / 10 Go Ram / M4 256 Go


*ICLOUD *de merde */ Ical / Carnet d'Adresses
*Le plus gros problème vient effectivement du calendrier et d'icloud qui merde comme c'est pas permis.
J'ai toujours pas compris le problème, si j'active icloud (calendrier) je perd tout !
Il faut donc désactiver le cloud et surtout faire des sauvegardes du carnet d'adresse et des calendriers.
Mon carnet d'adresse multiplie les contacts par 3 ou 4 toujours avec Iprout dans les nuages ..

*Supperdupper*
J'ai voulu cloner mon lion Moutain mais Superdupper me met inlassablement un message d'erreur au moment de la lecture ou préparation de mon M4 ( HD local )
j'y comprend rien du tout  j'ai jamais eu de problemes avec ce soft, surtout que j'ai cloner mon M4 en Snow leopard sur un autre disque au cas ou.
( j'ai donc un clone 10.6, un autre avec 10.8 ) je suis un peu emmerdé là 

*Web Firefox*
Alors lui c'est le grand vainqueur, je me retrouve avec une navigation augmentée d'au minimum 50%, l'ouverture des pages est imédiat, c'est à peine croyable.

*Perfs OSX*
Démarrage éclair et OS plus que réactif , j'ai l'impression d'utiliser pleinement les capacité de ma ram et de mon SSD , le gain est réellement visible à lil nu, reste a voir ce que ça donne avec la batterie.

*Périfériques*
Et la drôlerie du jour, ma souris microsoft ne va plus aussi vite avec pourtant les mémes réglages qu'avant ( deplacement au Max ) elle est toute lente, un peu comme sous un vieux attari ;D
_

NDLR

Je me permet pour finir d'envoyer une petite crotte de nez ( ça reste sprtif ) aux développeurs d'icoud, c'est de bonne guerre ! j'en ai chié toute la matinée avec vos conneries, faites une formation et changez de taff ! _


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2014)

kaos a dit:


> *Supperdupper*
> j'y comprend rien du tout  j'ai jamais eu de problemes avec ce soft, surtout que j'ai cloner mon M4 en Snow leopard sur un autre disque au cas ou.


SD a été mis à jour cette semaine entre autre par rapport à Mavericks


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> SD a été mis à jour cette semaine entre autre par rapport à Mavericks&#8230;



La version d'avant la révision ne m'a pas posé de problème avec Mavericks. J'avais fait 2 clones et je n'ai remarqué aucun dysfonctionnement _(cette remarque vaut plus pour *kaos*)_.


----------



## kaos (2 Mars 2014)

ah, ben je vais me pencher sur ça, et au pire je ferais une copie d'ecran .

Mais a chaque tentative, ça bloque au tout premier script "preparing M4" et là Bim, méssage en rouge avec ce que j'ai noté plus haut "impossible de préparer le disque M4" alors que M4 est la source.


----------



## kaos (3 Mars 2014)

Il fallait effectivement une simple mise a jour de Superdupper 

*PS*
_Je fais vraiment beaucoup de fautes de frappes (message précédent) et c'est pas très agréable à lire, je vais faire plus attention._


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2014)

Normalement il y a une catégorie "Partage" dans laquelle apparaissent les disques réseaux. 

Vérifie dans les préférences du Finder que tu as bien coché de faire apparaitre les disques réseaux


----------



## kaos (3 Mars 2014)

J&#8217;étais en train d'effacer ma phrase car j'ai pensé un instant ne pas avoir coché cette option dans les prefs du Finder 

Mon disque partagé n&#8217;apparait plus et les options sont pourtant bien sélectionnées.
Je vais aller voir du coté de mon airport Ext ( Maj redémarrage etc ...)


Me conseille tu de faire la MAJ 10.8.5 ??

Merci beaucoup Remy


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Il fallait effectivement une simple mise a jour de Superdupper



Curieux, avec la 2.7.1, je n'ai rencontré aucun problème avec Mountain Lion ou Mavericks.


----------



## kaos (3 Mars 2014)

J'ai maintenant la 2.7.2, curieux en effet que ça marche dans un sens et bug dans l'autre :mouais:
bref, mise a jour et tout remarche comme en 40


----------



## PDD (4 Mars 2014)

Curieux pour moi une mise à jour de sécurité vient de se faire pour mon MBPR 15" mid 2012 ML, mais par l'intermédiaire de FireFox qui a fait son téléchargement...Première fois que je me rendais compte de cela.
Comme d'habitude j'ai fait par après une réparation des permissions et comme d'habitude un paquet de réparations ont été faites pour Safari que je n'utilise pas...En plus de celles de Itunes...


----------

